# tea party 14 september '12



## preston

Fall is definitely in the air  62 degrees outside  rain  overcast  no wind thankfully or it would feel colder. Not sure I am ready to give up the sunny warm weather but it will come whether I am ready or not. We havent had Indian summer yet so we have that to look forward to. As long as I am inside I really dont mind winter  it just makes getting around more difficult  I dont like being all bundled up when I go out. Enough griping.

As promised:

Snickerdoodles
1 cup soft shortening (I use butter)
1-1/2 cups sugar
2 eggs
2-3/4 cups flour
2 teaspoons cream of tartar
1 teaspoon baking soda
¼ teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
2 tablespoons sugar (two teaspoons of cinnamon and sugar is no where enough stuff to roll the dough in  I just throw some of each into a pie dish and have at it.)

Mix the shortening, sugar and eggs thoroughly.
Mix all the dry ingredients and stir into the shortening, sugar and egg mixture.
Roll into balls the size of a small walnut.
Roll in a mixture of sugar and cinnamon.
Place two inches apart on an ungreased baking sheet
bake at 400 degrees for 8-10 minutes

Softer Snickerdoodles
1/3 cup butter, softened
1 cup sugar
3 egg whites (get out your bottled water bottle ladies)
2-1/4 cups flour
2 teaspoons cream of tartar
1 teaspoon baking soda
¼ teaspoon salt
2/3 cup low-fat buttermilk
Cinnamon and sugar to roll the dough in

Preheat oven to 400 degrees
Spray baking sheet with non-stick cooking spray  set aside.
Mix together butter, sugar and the egg whites and beat well.
In another bowl combine the flour, cream of tartar, baking soda and salt.
Add the buttermilk and the dry ingredients to the butter mixture and stir to combine.
Take teaspoon of dough  form ball  roll in mixture cinnamon and sugar
Placed on sheet two inches apart
Bake 8 minutes or until lightly browned.

Each cookie contains:
Original recipe  75 calories  4g fat  6mg cholesterol  trace of fiber
Revised recipe  45 calories  1g fat  3 mg cholesterol  trace of fiber

Now they both taste the same  the revised recipe makes a much softer cookie. Also  with the revised recipe  I have found that it helps to form the balls if you refrigerate the dough to firm it up a bit. I usually stick the bowl in the fridge while the pan is baking  take out the pan  fix the next pan  etc  etc  etc. I am sure you will come up with your own system  just know that the dough is sticky without refridgeration.

I am not one to usually worry about how much fat is in a recipe  I pretty much eat what I want  however  I will admit  the revised snickerdoodles are just as good as the original recipe  just softer.

Hickory continues being pregnant  I have a friend in Arizona that is expecting anytime  maybe they will both have their babies at the same time  hickory will just have more. We have a wager going on how many puppies hickory will have  avery and I say seven  Heidi says ten (I hope not for hickorys sake)  ayden says five  gary said eight. I just hope they are healthy and most of all that hickory is ok.

Our tomatoes are producing almost more than we can keep up with  they are so good fresh off the vine  I could live on mayo and tomato on toasted whole wheat bread  throw in thin slicked cucumber and I am in heaven. We are enjoying blts several times a week also.

Here is a recipe for you if you have lots of tomatoes:

Tomato Gratin 
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
1 small red onion, thinly sliced 
1 teaspoon thyme leaves 
1 3/4 pounds plum tomatoes, sliced crosswise 1/4-inch thick 
Salt and freshly ground pepper 
2 teaspoons balsamic vinegar 
1 tablespoon unsalted butter 
1/4 cup freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese 
Preheat the oven to 425°. Oil an 8-by-12-inch baking dish. In a medium skillet, heat the olive oil. Add the onion and thyme and cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until the onion is softened, about 7 minutes. Scrape the onion into the prepared baking dish and spread evenly over the bottom. 
Arrange the tomato slices over the onion in overlapping rows. Season with salt and pepper and drizzle with the balsamic vinegar. Dot the tomatoes with the butter and sprinkle the Parmigiano-Reggiano on top. Bake on the upper rack for about 15 minutes, until the cheese starts to brown and the gratin is bubbling. Let rest for about 5 minutes before serving. 
Make Ahead The assembled gratin can be refrigerated overnight. Bring to room temperature before baking.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/tomato-gratin?xid=DAILY090612TomatoGratin

The url will show you a picture if you want to see how it looks. It really sounds good to me.

Think I will be mowing sometime this weekend  the rain has stopped  the sun is trying to come through the clouds  so if it dries up enough I will be whizzing around on the mower for a couple of hours. We still have bare spots where even the weeds died due to the extreme drought  will have to reseed them this fall. Have some new grass coming up in the front yard covering the spaces where two trees used to be  we had them taken down this summer before they came down of their own accord into the house. Gary is still working on the tree in the back yard that blew down during one of the storms this summer. We will have campfire wood for a very long time.

Hope it is alright with you ladies to start this tea party a little earlier  it seemed to be well received last week.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns

Love the early start today Sam. I really am going to go over your Tomato Gratin as I have a lot of tomatoes to process and use this year!!! And my Mom has even more!!! :thumbup:

Do you think if I baked the Tomato Gratin in a few freezer foiled baking dishes, I could freeze some and then pull them out later during the year? Seems that this dish should be made/baked with fresh tomatoes to work properly.

Lots of my little song birds have left for the warmer southern parts of the world! Still have a few stragglers and they will be leaving shortly. Some like the chickadees do stay all winter.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Any time is a good time for a Tea Party, Sam..... I'm sitting here watching a little bit of spitting rain..... To go to the football game or not..... Hmmmm. Guess I have a couple hours before I make that call. I'm mostly concerned about taking mom out if it turns to rain or gets too chilly... but she wants to go and it is at the HS where my girls went to school so close enough to get home quickly. I guess I could carry a blanket or two.... Planning on going to my monthly gathering of creative friends tomorrow... I just need to figure out what project to take.

Hope you all have a great week-end and some much needed R&R.... Oh, LOVE Snickerdoodles..... I'll try the softer ones too. I always do this classic during the holidays.


----------



## Sorlenna

Ah, the recipes lean toward fall...we have actually gotten some rain in the past couple of days. I have a chicken stew in the crock pot and am going to start some rolls to rising. DD has asked for biscuits & gravy tomorrow--since we both should be home, we may have those for lunch. 

I have not gotten out the felting pot yet, but hope to soon--I am in my "mid-afternoon sleepy period," so I'm waiting for/hoping that to pass. Of course I will keep you all posted on what happens, though, whenever that is!


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> Lots of my little song birds have left for the warmer southern parts of the world! Still have a few stragglers and they will be leaving shortly. Some like the chickadees do stay all winter.


Our doves and ravens and crows stay all winter, but I think most of the others are heading out here as well. I miss the little round, fat birds we used to see in Ky over the winter...I have no idea what they are officially called, but I always called them snowbirds, as it seemed I only saw them in winter. Thanks for sparking that memory!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gluten Free Snickerdoodle Cookies
Cream 1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter in large bowl

Add and beat together:
2 eggs
1 cup plus 2 Tblsp white sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla

Sift dry ingredients in another bowl:
3- 1/4 cups GF flour mix*
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons cream of tartar
1- 1/2 teaspoons xanthan gum

Add flour mixture to butter mixture a few tablespoonfulls at a time. Mix thoroughly.
Chill cookie dough several hours, until it is firm enough to roll into balls.
Since these GF cookies have xanthan gum in them, I would not let the dough chill overnight. I had a bad result one time when I did that- the cookies texture really changed for the worse!

When you are ready to bake the cookies, preheat your oven to 375 degrees.
Form the dough into 1 inch size balls with your hands, then roll in cinnamon sugar.

Cinnamon Sugar:
Place cinnamon and sugar in small bowl and stir together.
2 Tblsp white sugar
1 Tblsp cinnamon

Place a sheet of parchment on each cookie sheet and bake 16 cookies per sheet.

Bake 2 sheets of cookies at a time a total of 8 minutes, switching pans halfway through the cooking time.
This recipe makes 5 dozen cookies.

These cookies are firm enough to ship well for Holiday gifts.

*GF Flour Mixture

The GF flour mixture that I use is pretty standard. I use Authentic Foods gluten free flours because they are ground more finely than commercial brand GF flours that you can buy off the shelf. This results in wonderful baked goods that do not have that gritty feel when you chew them like so many products that we all tried in the beginning!

GF Flour Mixture:
2 cups AF Superfine Brown Rice Flour (available in the amazon.com store on my blog)
2/3 cup AF Potato Starch Flour (available in my store)
1/3 cup AF Tapioca Flour (available in my store)

I make up several batches of this mixture at a time and keep it in a canister. I keep all of my other GF flours in the freezer.


----------



## preston

it''s been my experience 5mmdpns - that when you thaw frozen tomatoes they usually turn to water or mush - which when you are having stewed tomatoes or are using them in a stew or pasta dish mushy is fine. it's always worth a try though.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Love the early start today Sam. I really am going to go over your Tomato Gratin as I have a lot of tomatoes to process and use this year!!! And my Mom has even more!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Do you think if I baked the Tomato Gratin in a few freezer foiled baking dishes, I could freeze some and then pull them out later during the year? Seems that this dish should be made/baked with fresh tomatoes to work properly.
> 
> Lots of my little song birds have left for the warmer southern parts of the world! Still have a few stragglers and they will be leaving shortly. Some like the chickadees do stay all winter.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of my little song birds have left for the warmer southern parts of the world! Still have a few stragglers and they will be leaving shortly. Some like the chickadees do stay all winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Our doves and ravens and crows stay all winter, but I think most of the others are heading out here as well. I miss the little round, fat birds we used to see in Ky over the winter...I have no idea what they are officially called, but I always called them snowbirds, as it seemed I only saw them in winter. Thanks for sparking that memory!
Click to expand...

There are so many things that take us back down memory lane. The geese honking and flying always does this for me and takes me back to my days living on the Canadian prairies! The ravens stay all winter here too but the crows and doves leave for southern parts!  Our leaves are turning color, some golden, and some are reddish wine colored.


----------



## preston

i don't look for our to color too much - it's been so dry - i may be surprised - if we get a killing frost which will get the sap to running they could get colorful. always wanted to drive through new england during the fall.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of my little song birds have left for the warmer southern parts of the world! Still have a few stragglers and they will be leaving shortly. Some like the chickadees do stay all winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Our doves and ravens and crows stay all winter, but I think most of the others are heading out here as well. I miss the little round, fat birds we used to see in Ky over the winter...I have no idea what they are officially called, but I always called them snowbirds, as it seemed I only saw them in winter. Thanks for sparking that memory!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many things that take us back down memory lane. The geese honking and flying always does this for me and takes me back to my days living on the Canadian prairies! The ravens stay all winter here too but the crows and doves leave for southern parts!  Our leaves are turning color, some golden, and some are reddish wine colored.
Click to expand...


----------



## budasha

Sam, love your recipes. Thanks.

Have you started a lottery on the number of pups Hickory's going to produce???

I wish I had lots of tomatoes to do the gratin. Am going to the market tomorrow so I'll pick up a basket or two. Hopefully they'll taste like tomatoes.

It's been raining here all day - very depressing. DH has been in an awful state. He's got it into his head that we should get rid of all our Koi because they'll soon die with no one to look after them. He doesn't seem to understand that I'm able to look after the fish pond - having done so for the last 2 years. I'm of two minds - should I - then I don't have to worry about the waterfall and the winter aerating but then I'll miss the fish coming up to feed. They have such soft mouths when they come over to nibble at my fingers. The sound of the water cascading down the waterfall is so soothing. I love it. I think DH's meds are still reacting and messing with his head. Sorry about the rant.


----------



## Sandy

Sam You can never go wrong with Snickerdoodles and the tomato recipe sounds so delicious! I've got to get to the Post Office before the football game tonight so I'd better go but did want to check in with everyone. HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## Joe P

I clicked in quickly and saw you started early again. Glad that I could chime in. I worry about our ambassadors and our embassys in the northern African continent. We have 4 dead that we all mourn and it is so sad that we have unsavory ones that made a film against their religion. I am saddened for the families in particular. Hopefully, there will be resolve and peace soon in these countries. joe p.


----------



## pammie1234

I took some medicine today and have literally slept all day! Trying to wake up so I will sleep tonight. First I will catch up on last week's TP and then start this one. It is always nice to have a fresh start!


----------



## daralene

budasha said:


> Sam, love your recipes. Thanks.
> 
> Have you started a lottery on the number of pups Hickory's going to produce???
> 
> I wish I had lots of tomatoes to do the gratin. Am going to the market tomorrow so I'll pick up a basket or two. Hopefully they'll taste like tomatoes.
> 
> It's been raining here all day - very depressing. DH has been in an awful state. He's got it into his head that we should get rid of all our Koi because they'll soon die with no one to look after them. He doesn't seem to understand that I'm able to look after the fish pond - having done so for the last 2 years. I'm of two minds - should I - then I don't have to worry about the waterfall and the winter aerating but then I'll miss the fish coming up to feed. They have such soft mouths when they come over to nibble at my fingers. The sound of the water cascading down the waterfall is so soothing. I love it. I think DH's meds are still reacting and messing with his head. Sorry about the rant.


Yes, Sam, thank you for the recipes every week. So kind of you to do that for us. Much appreciated.

Budasha...I can just imagine your dilemma as a waterfall is something I would love, yet I know it is a responsibility. Very difficult decision for sure. Hadn't thought of that because I still would like a waterfall with koi, but it would be very hard in winter up here. Good luck with that and it's always ok to rant.


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> I clicked in quickly and saw you started early again. Glad that I could chime in. I worry about our ambassadors and our embassys in the northern African continent. We have 4 dead that we all mourn and it is so sad that we have unsavory ones that made a film against their religion. I am saddened for the families in particular. Hopefully, there will be resolve and peace soon in these countries. joe p.


So true.


----------



## Maelinde

It has been too long since I've been logged on here! I can honestly say I've missed all of you.

My neck is doing much better, but we've been dealing with another scary issue.

Our oldest cat Osiris is in chronic renal failure. He's 14, so not a spring chicken, but had always been healthy until mid-July. We nearly lost him in early August due to a bad reaction to some oral antibiotics he was prescribed. That was really freaky. He had to be put on subcutaneous (Sub-Q) fluids every night- most likely for life. He went from 13 lbs in March to 7.25 in July.

Now for the good news. He's doing extremely well. He's running after and chasing our younger cat. They play constantly. He's eating a lot - he's now 8.5 lbs and most likely heavier than that now.

We do have to feed him a special prescription diet for cats in Chronic Kidney Failure, and he has to see the vet each week for an injection of epogen as this has put him into anaemia as well. He happily gets in his carrier to go to the vet. Randy and I think he's got a crush on the ladies there. He really likes redheads and blondes. (I'm in luck that I'm a readhead - giggle)

He's really doing better as I caught him being rather naughty the other day. Our younger cat, Tatiana, has specialized treats for nasal allergies. They've been going missing and found in different parts of our apartment for the last week or so. I caught him one morning in the bedroom crying because he couldn't open the bag. Big mistake to call attention to that. <giggle>

Now that he's feeling better, he's getting into more mischief again. He's really getting back to his old self and being snuggly and rambunctious.

I'm working out a loom-knit pattern to make him and Tatiana each a catnip toy. They both go bonkers over catnip and it is way more entertaining to watch them play on catnip than to watch anything (even Doctor Who) on TV.

I'll post pics of the toys once I'm done. They're going to be basic pillows stuffed with catnip. I've got one of those new Knitting Board All-N-One looms with the extra slider peg kit to do them with.

Glad to see everyone again. I've missed you!


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> I clicked in quickly and saw you started early again. Glad that I could chime in. I worry about our ambassadors and our embassys in the northern African continent. We have 4 dead that we all mourn and it is so sad that we have unsavory ones that made a film against their religion. I am saddened for the families in particular. Hopefully, there will be resolve and peace soon in these countries. joe p.


Today when I went to Giant I noiticed that Bob's has potato starch next to the potato flour. In that market it was in the organic/gf aisle/ Farnsworth is here on the computer desk.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam I for one am thrilled at the earlier start of the tea party. Love the low cal recipe for snickerdoodles. They are one of my favorite cookies. I also am sooooo jealous of those who have fresh tomatoes this year. We didn't have a garden and boy am I missing the tomatoes. I too could live off fresh tomatoes. Used to eat them for breakfast on toast. Somehow the ones from the store just don't compare.

Subbed today at one of the high schools. It was really a good experience. It was so nice seeing some of my former students having matured some. Will definitely accept more jobs there. 

Hope everyone is doing well and sending positive thoughts to those in need.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of my little song birds have left for the warmer southern parts of the world! Still have a few stragglers and they will be leaving shortly. Some like the chickadees do stay all winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Our doves and ravens and crows stay all winter, but I think most of the others are heading out here as well. I miss the little round, fat birds we used to see in Ky over the winter...I have no idea what they are officially called, but I always called them snowbirds, as it seemed I only saw them in winter. Thanks for sparking that memory!
Click to expand...

I have a feeling that the birds you had in KY are Chickadees. They are the most adorable little birds (love sunflower seeds) and kind of "bounce" (for want of a good word) as they fly. I miss them so much here. We always had special feeders for them (and for the beautiful Goldfinches) in PA.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Maelinde said:


> It has been too long since I've been logged on here! I can honestly say I've missed all of you.
> 
> My neck is doing much better, but we've been dealing with another scary issue.
> 
> Our oldest cat Osiris is in chronic renal failure. He's 14, so not a spring chicken, but had always been healthy until mid-July. We nearly lost him in early August due to a bad reaction to some oral antibiotics he was prescribed. That was really freaky. He had to be put on subcutaneous (Sub-Q) fluids every night- most likely for life. He went from 13 lbs in March to 7.25 in July.
> 
> Now for the good news. He's doing extremely well. He's running after and chasing our younger cat. They play constantly. He's eating a lot - he's now 8.5 lbs and most likely heavier than that now.
> 
> We do have to feed him a special prescription diet for cats in Chronic Kidney Failure, and he has to see the vet each week for an injection of epogen as this has put him into anaemia as well. He happily gets in his carrier to go to the vet. Randy and I think he's got a crush on the ladies there. He really likes redheads and blondes. (I'm in luck that I'm a readhead - giggle)
> 
> He's really doing better as I caught him being rather naughty the other day. Our younger cat, Tatiana, has specialized treats for nasal allergies. They've been going missing and found in different parts of our apartment for the last week or so. I caught him one morning in the bedroom crying because he couldn't open the bag. Big mistake to call attention to that. <giggle>
> 
> Now that he's feeling better, he's getting into more mischief again. He's really getting back to his old self and being snuggly and rambunctious.
> 
> I'm working out a loom-knit pattern to make him and Tatiana each a catnip toy. They both go bonkers over catnip and it is way more entertaining to watch them play on catnip than to watch anything (even Doctor Who) on TV.
> 
> I'll post pics of the toys once I'm done. They're going to be basic pillows stuffed with catnip. I've got one of those new Knitting Board All-N-One looms with the extra slider peg kit to do them with.
> 
> Glad to see everyone again. I've missed you!


Welcome back Maelinde!!! We have certainly missed you and prayed for your and wished you to be in the best of health!!! I am saddened by the news of your kitty cat. My brother's wife had to do IV sub-Q feedings on their cat for several months as it came down with the same chronic kidney failure. It too needed the epogen injections. This went on for months and then he slowly came out of this whole situation. He is now back to being a spunky cat that thinks it rules the household! I wish for your cat to return to good health too!!! hang in there!!


----------



## 81brighteyes

Oh Sam, here I am almost weeping reading how you (and others) are trying to use up your abuncance of tomatoes!!! How I wish I could say the same. The tomato gratin sounds wonderful as do the two Snickerdoodles recipes. At first, I wondered why you were telling to get out their water bottles --- what did that have to do with a cookie recipe --- and then I remembered!!! What a good laugh. We had a very small amount of rain during the night, but need much much more so I'm hoping the clouds will produce. At least, we finally have some decent temperatures. What a relief from the sweltering summer here. Started knitting a pair of fingerless gloves to match the Newsboy Hat I knitted for a gift for Christmas. The glovs have cables which I love doing. Thanks for the wonderful recipes again. Hope you are all having a pleasant, relaxing evening.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Maelinde, So glad your dear kitty is doing so much better. My heart sank as I read your post. Amazing that he seems to enjoy going to the vet since that entails a shot. Our cat hated the vet! The vet always made me get the cat out of the cage when it was time to take him home. Whenever he heard the vet's voice, he would growl. I could almost picture him crying over the bag of treats. Give him a hug for all of us.


----------



## Sorlenna

81brighteyes said:


> I have a feeling that the birds you had in KY are Chickadees. They are the most adorable little birds (love sunflower seeds) and kind of "bounce" (for want of a good word) as they fly. I miss them so much here. We always had special feeders for them (and for the beautiful Goldfinches) in PA.


I looked up chickadees, and they aren't the ones; I did find some generic "sparrow" pictures that look like them--but I can't imagine why I wouldn't see sparrows in the summer as well. :shock:

I didn't get to the felting yet...have to find something that works as a suitable hat form and don't have it just yet. Yikes. Well, I will search on.

And *Maelinde!* So very good to see you back and coming through your trials. Let's hope now it's only up & up! :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva

I'm with you, Sam. Love tomato and mayo sandwiches. I don't miss the bacon at all. We are fortunate that we have friend's who are sharing tomatoes with us.

Saturday and Sunday are our Festival Days. I am 
working for four hours each day. The weather should be perfect--sunny and low 70's so, hopefully, that will bring a lot of people our way. I'm suppose to be selling raffle tickets. Trying to decide if I should bring knitting In case business is slow?

Have a great week-end.

Wisconsin Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlenna said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the birds you had in KY are Chickadees. They are the most adorable little birds (love sunflower seeds) and kind of "bounce" (for want of a good word) as they fly. I miss them so much here. We always had special feeders for them (and for the beautiful Goldfinches) in PA.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up chickadees, and they aren't the ones; I did find some generic "sparrow" pictures that look like them--but I can't imagine why I wouldn't see sparrows in the summer as well. :shock:
> 
> I didn't get to the felting yet...have to find something that works as a suitable hat form and don't have it just yet. Yikes. Well, I will search on.
> 
> And *Maelinde!* So very good to see you back and coming through your trials. Let's hope now it's only up & up! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

There are some sparrows that do travel north up to Canada in the spring and return south in the winter. Some of these are the white throated sparrow and the song sparrow and the chipping sparrow.  There are a bunch of other sparrows too (I just personally name them LBJ's -- little brown jobs and they are always so busy doing things. They are never still longer than a split second before they are going and doing something else).


----------



## Joe P

I am glad to be on again. I hope you all have a good week end. take care. joe p.


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> There are some sparrows that do travel north up to Canada in the spring and return south in the winter. Some of these are the white throated sparrow and the song sparrow and the chipping sparrow.  There are a bunch of other sparrows too (I just personally name them LBJ's -- little brown jobs and they are always so busy doing things. They are never still longer than a split second before they are going and doing something else).


Well, what do you know? I'll bet they are the same--yes, busy, hopping all over and just never staying still. Little round things, they are! And brown...I just adore 'em.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> I am glad to be on again. I hope you all have a good week end. take care. joe p.


Hi Joe, I posted you a gluten free snickerdoodle cookie recipe on page one. Please join us as feel you are able to. I will light a candle for you tomorrow at mass for your health/stamina to be fully enabled to do all you need to do in your life.


----------



## Betina

It's our Turkey Festival weekend. Lots of food,arts and crafts,dog contest,etc. Weather is cool and clear. Should be fun. Hope all have a good weekend.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some sparrows that do travel north up to Canada in the spring and return south in the winter. Some of these are the white throated sparrow and the song sparrow and the chipping sparrow.  There are a bunch of other sparrows too (I just personally name them LBJ's -- little brown jobs and they are always so busy doing things. They are never still longer than a split second before they are going and doing something else).
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what do you know? I'll bet they are the same--yes, busy, hopping all over and just never staying still. Little round things, they are! And brown...I just adore 'em.
Click to expand...

shhhhhhh, dont tell anyone but I do adore them too and wish for all their energy to come to me. The LBJ's really make me smile with delight! I always watch for them to come back and I can recognize them by their songs. They each have their own song that they sing first thing in the morning! They sing before the rooster starts to crow out his morning sunrise announcement!!


----------



## Maelinde

Thanks everyone! 

While feline chronic kidney failure sounds really bad, it is very manageable with the right treatments.

Isn't it strange that he enjoys going to the vet? We think it could be that he enjoys the change of scenery, the staff at the animal hospital, and the fact that if he manages to jump high enough he can get those blasted dog treats they seem to have in every exam room. <giggle>

My old boy loves to eat, and when he stopped eating, that was a major clue that something was wrong. We've got him on Royal Canin Feline LP canned and dry. He LOVES both. The dry is safe for our other kitty to eat, and since Osiris can't have any other food, we just feed them both the same.

Oops, that reminds me. It is time to give Osiris some of his canned food. He's giving me the "stink eye" as he's probably really hungry. Gotta love these kitties.

I promise to not be away so long in the future. Things were just so crazy over here and it was very difficult to get online with a sick kitty needing constant attention.

Now that we're all sorted out around here, I'll be on more often.


----------



## jheiens

I canned another 4 1/2 quarts of tomatoes again today. Hoping this cool spell won't halt the production from the garden. We haven't eaten our fill of tomatoes and okra yet, nor had enough BLTs, after waiting for so long because of the heat and drought. DH is back to mowing at least once a week.

We have 2 dead/dying maples in the front yard. Naurally one of them is in a very limited space surrounded by power lines and the house. But, the young man who has bought the property next door is returning it to apartments. By adding the new hip-roof to the building, he will save himself a lot of worry and repairs caused by the old flat roof. 

But some limbs fo our tree were quite close to his roof line. So today he and DH removed those that caused his problem and they will borrow a ''boom-truck'' from his brother and take out the rest of that tree and the other one in the middle of our driveway. That will save a bundle of money that few have burning a hole in their pockets!!

Hope everyone has a good evening/afteroon. Ohio Joy


----------



## Althea

Sam, the snickerdoodles sound yummy: I'm going to bookmark the recipes. 
Budasha, at the end of last week's TP you were asking about Myfanwy's photo of babianas. According to my 'What flower is that?' book, they are a spring-flowering bulb native to South Africa, and also known as baboon flower. They are described as 'The fragrant baboon flower (because baboons dig and eat the bulbs in its native Africa) adds a useful range of blue and violet tones to the spring bulb spectrum. The flowers resemble freesias but the leaves are strongly pleated and hairy. Bulbs are planted in autumn in sandy soil; require plenty of water in winter and at flowering time. They grow to a height of 12 inches". I have grown them in previous years, but haven't thought about them recently. Since we're coming into spring I'll have to wait another six months.
Maelin, sorry about your problems with your kitty but relieved for you that he's on the mend now. I know how difficult it is when animals are ill.
I've now found my recipe for pineapple walnut bars, which I mentioned last TP, so here it is:
PINEAPPLE WALNUT BARS
1 cup crushed pineapple 
1 teaspn bicarb. soda
2 cups all-purpose flour 
1 teaspn ground cinnamon
1 1/2 cups brown sugar 
1 egg
125 grams (5 oz.) butter 
3/4 cup sour cream
1 cup walnuts, chopped 
1 teaspn vanilla
icing (confectioner's) sugar for dusting
Drain pineapple well, pressing out syrup. Grease 33cm x 23cm (13" x 9") baking pan. Combine flour, sugar & butter & mix until finely crumbled. Stir in walnuts. Press 2 cups of mixture into baking tray. To remaining flour mixture add cinnamon & carb soda, & blend well. Beat in egg, sour cream & vanilla until well-blended. Stir in pineapple. Spoon evenly over pressed flour mixture. Bake at 180C (350F) 40 mins. until bars pull away from sides of pan. Cool in pan, dust with icing sugar & cut into bars.
It's a good 'bring a plate' recipe.
Well, I'd better go and get ready for the Handknitters' Guild meeting this afternoon. It's now 10.50 a.m. Saturday in Adelaide. Wishing all TPers a pleasant weekend with no dramas or crises of any kind. Special thoughts for those in need, in one form or another. I'll check in tomorrow morning.


----------



## pammie1234

Welcome back, Maelinde! We have missed you. I am glad your kitty seems to be doing better, and you, too!

All of the recipes sound wonderful. Pineapple and walnuts, yum!


----------



## darowil

Maelinde said:


> It has been too long since I've been logged on here! I can honestly say I've missed all of you.
> 
> My neck is doing much better, but we've been dealing with another scary issue.
> 
> Our oldest cat Osiris is in chronic renal failure. He's 14, so not a spring chicken, but had always been healthy until mid-July. We nearly lost him in early August due to a bad reaction to some oral antibiotics he was prescribed. That was really freaky. He had to be put on subcutaneous (Sub-Q) fluids every night- most likely for life. He went from 13 lbs in March to 7.25 in July.
> 
> Now for the good news. He's doing extremely well. He's running after and chasing our younger cat. They play constantly. He's eating a lot - he's now 8.5 lbs and most likely heavier than that now.
> 
> We do have to feed him a special prescription diet for cats in Chronic Kidney Failure, and he has to see the vet each week for an injection of epogen as this has put him into anaemia as well. He happily gets in his carrier to go to the vet. Randy and I think he's got a crush on the ladies there. He really likes redheads and blondes. (I'm in luck that I'm a readhead - giggle)
> 
> He's really doing better as I caught him being rather naughty the other day. Our younger cat, Tatiana, has specialized treats for nasal allergies. They've been going missing and found in different parts of our apartment for the last week or so. I caught him one morning in the bedroom crying because he couldn't open the bag. Big mistake to call attention to that. <giggle>
> 
> Now that he's feeling better, he's getting into more mischief again. He's really getting back to his old self and being snuggly and rambunctious.
> 
> I'm working out a loom-knit pattern to make him and Tatiana each a catnip toy. They both go bonkers over catnip and it is way more entertaining to watch them play on catnip than to watch anything (even Doctor Who) on TV.
> 
> I'll post pics of the toys once I'm done. They're going to be basic pillows stuffed with catnip. I've got one of those new Knitting Board All-N-One looms with the extra slider peg kit to do them with.
> 
> Glad to see everyone again. I've missed you!


Great to see you back again- and with things going fairly well.


----------



## Ceili

Welcome back Maelinde!!!!!!!!!!! We've really missed you! I'm so happy your neck is better, and Osiris seems be be adjusting very well.

Okay, on to my stoopid wrist (I promise this is the last of this boring subject). Done with therapy, although I'll continue with some exercises on my own. I can knit, type, do just about everything (blow drying my hair is awkward, though, so I got a haircut). The hugest thing, though, is that today, I (wait for it) hooked my bra behind my back!!!! that's a HUGE accomplishment for me! Tomorrow, I'll try to change the sheets on my bed all by myself. Pretty sure I can do it.

I also want to say the Flockie is a tremendous asset to our office. I'm so happy that she was able to come on board. I'm rather pleased with myself that I thought of her to temp for me while I was out, and doubly pleased that she was able to stay full-time so that I would have the wonderful opportunity to work with her. I've told her that she has to start bringing in some of her baked goods once she's settled into her schedule. Obviously, I'm nothing if not self-serving (especially when it comes to baked goodies)!

So, now, the wrist will rest on it's laurels, and be heard of no more. Thank you all for your support and healing energy!


----------



## Redkimba

Hopefully I can keep up this this tea party - the last one totally got away from me. 

Maelinde - glad to hear your kitties are doing well. I recently lost one of mine to kidney failure & old age (she was 15 when I had her put down)

I just finished up the other baby sock. Now to figure out what else to do with the rest of that sock yarn. I looked up a couple of patterns just for the challenge, but we will have to see to that after the sunbonnets.

It's been raining and/or sprinkling most of the day here. I am so happy to see that. It's made me sleepy, but I'm very happy to see the rain.


----------



## preston

maelinde - how very good to see you and so glad you are doing better. too bad aboug osiris but it sounds as though he is on his way back to health. hope we see more of you now that things are hopefully better.

sam



Maelinde said:


> It has been too long since I've been logged on here! I can honestly say I've missed all of you.
> 
> My neck is doing much better, but we've been dealing with another scary issue.
> 
> Our oldest cat Osiris is in chronic renal failure. He's 14, so not a spring chicken, but had always been healthy until mid-July. We nearly lost him in early August due to a bad reaction to some oral antibiotics he was prescribed. That was really freaky. He had to be put on subcutaneous (Sub-Q) fluids every night- most likely for life. He went from 13 lbs in March to 7.25 in July.
> 
> Now for the good news. He's doing extremely well. He's running after and chasing our younger cat. They play constantly. He's eating a lot - he's now 8.5 lbs and most likely heavier than that now.
> 
> We do have to feed him a special prescription diet for cats in Chronic Kidney Failure, and he has to see the vet each week for an injection of epogen as this has put him into anaemia as well. He happily gets in his carrier to go to the vet. Randy and I think he's got a crush on the ladies there. He really likes redheads and blondes. (I'm in luck that I'm a readhead - giggle)
> 
> He's really doing better as I caught him being rather naughty the other day. Our younger cat, Tatiana, has specialized treats for nasal allergies. They've been going missing and found in different parts of our apartment for the last week or so. I caught him one morning in the bedroom crying because he couldn't open the bag. Big mistake to call attention to that. <giggle>
> 
> Now that he's feeling better, he's getting into more mischief again. He's really getting back to his old self and being snuggly and rambunctious.
> 
> I'm working out a loom-knit pattern to make him and Tatiana each a catnip toy. They both go bonkers over catnip and it is way more entertaining to watch them play on catnip than to watch anything (even Doctor Who) on TV.
> 
> I'll post pics of the toys once I'm done. They're going to be basic pillows stuffed with catnip. I've got one of those new Knitting Board All-N-One looms with the extra slider peg kit to do them with.
> 
> Glad to see everyone again. I've missed you!


----------



## preston

i take knitting most everywhere i go - just in case.

sam



purl2diva said:


> I'm with you, Sam. Love tomato and mayo sandwiches. I don't miss the bacon at all. We are fortunate that we have friend's who are sharing tomatoes with us.
> 
> Saturday and Sunday are our Festival Days. I am
> working for four hours each day. The weather should be perfect--sunny and low 70's so, hopefully, that will bring a lot of people our way. I'm suppose to be selling raffle tickets. Trying to decide if I should bring knitting In case business is slow?
> 
> Have a great week-end.
> 
> Wisconsin Joy


----------



## preston

good to see you at the tea party betina - hope you come again real soon and stay a while.

do you have a turkey shoot at the festival?

sam



Betina said:


> It's our Turkey Festival weekend. Lots of food,arts and crafts,dog contest,etc. Weather is cool and clear. Should be fun. Hope all have a good weekend.


----------



## preston

thanks for the yummy recipes althes - hope to see you back real soon.

sam



Althea said:


> Sam, the snickerdoodles sound yummy: I'm going to bookmark the recipes.
> Budasha, at the end of last week's TP you were asking about Myfanwy's photo of babianas. According to my 'What flower is that?' book, they are a spring-flowering bulb native to South Africa, and also known as baboon flower. They are described as 'The fragrant baboon flower (because baboons dig and eat the bulbs in its native Africa) adds a useful range of blue and violet tones to the spring bulb spectrum. The flowers resemble freesias but the leaves are strongly pleated and hairy. Bulbs are planted in autumn in sandy soil; require plenty of water in winter and at flowering time. They grow to a height of 12 inches". I have grown them in previous years, but haven't thought about them recently. Since we're coming into spring I'll have to wait another six months.
> Maelin, sorry about your problems with your kitty but relieved for you that he's on the mend now. I know how difficult it is when animals are ill.
> I've now found my recipe for pineapple walnut bars, which I mentioned last TP, so here it is:
> PINEAPPLE WALNUT BARS
> 1 cup crushed pineapple
> 1 teaspn bicarb. soda
> 2 cups all-purpose flour
> 1 teaspn ground cinnamon
> 1 1/2 cups brown sugar
> 1 egg
> 125 grams (5 oz.) butter
> 3/4 cup sour cream
> 1 cup walnuts, chopped
> 1 teaspn vanilla
> icing (confectioner's) sugar for dusting
> Drain pineapple well, pressing out syrup. Grease 33cm x 23cm (13" x 9") baking pan. Combine flour, sugar & butter & mix until finely crumbled. Stir in walnuts. Press 2 cups of mixture into baking tray. To remaining flour mixture add cinnamon & carb soda, & blend well. Beat in egg, sour cream & vanilla until well-blended. Stir in pineapple. Spoon evenly over pressed flour mixture. Bake at 180C (350F) 40 mins. until bars pull away from sides of pan. Cool in pan, dust with icing sugar & cut into bars.
> It's a good 'bring a plate' recipe.
> Well, I'd better go and get ready for the Handknitters' Guild meeting this afternoon. It's now 10.50 a.m. Saturday in Adelaide. Wishing all TPers a pleasant weekend with no dramas or crises of any kind. Special thoughts for those in need, in one form or another. I'll check in tomorrow morning.


----------



## preston

yeah ceili - very glad your wrist is almost back to normal - makes life so much easier when the body works the way is is supposed to.

have not heard from flockie recently - are you wroking her too hard. lol

sam



Ceili said:


> Welcome back Maelinde!!!!!!!!!!! We've really missed you! I'm so happy your neck is better, and Osiris seems be be adjusting very well.
> 
> Okay, on to my stoopid wrist (I promise this is the last of this boring subject). Done with therapy, although I'll continue with some exercises on my own. I can knit, type, do just about everything (blow drying my hair is awkward, though, so I got a haircut). The hugest thing, though, is that today, I (wait for it) hooked my bra behind my back!!!! that's a HUGE accomplishment for me! Tomorrow, I'll try to change the sheets on my bed all by myself. Pretty sure I can do it.
> 
> I also want to say the Flockie is a tremendous asset to our office. I'm so happy that she was able to come on board. I'm rather pleased with myself that I thought of her to temp for me while I was out, and doubly pleased that she was able to stay full-time so that I would have the wonderful opportunity to work with her. I've told her that she has to start bringing in some of her baked goods once she's settled into her schedule. Obviously, I'm nothing if not self-serving (especially when it comes to baked goodies)!
> 
> So, now, the wrist will rest on it's laurels, and be heard of no more. Thank you all for your support and healing energy!


----------



## Dori Sage

Althea
Thanks for the pineapple walnut bars. They sound really good. We have a monthly community dinner here and those bars might be just the dessert to bring.


----------



## Betina

Sam ,No we don't have a shoot at the Turkey Festival,but what a great idea! I'll pass the suggestion on to the committee. We see shoots out in the county as it gets closer to Thanksgiving. Seems like they are usually on cold evenings with a bonfire. I had a knitted dish cloth booth one year. Only trouble was I was underpriced by a booth down the way. I love to go and see everybody and all the"goings-on" and .......eat


----------



## nittergma

A new tea party already! I was just reading one from last week. I LOVE the sound of your recipes Sam! I just finished cooking down all my tomatoes and am getting ready to can them. I've spent alot of late nights doing this. We still have more tomatoes in the garden but they're getting some kind of callousy rotten spots on them, not sure what that is but it is ruining alot of them! Maybe our tomato season will be over soon which is ok because I think we have enough to last.
We have had a rainy, Fall like afternoon. I too have seen a few birds flying South. 
I just realize one nice thing about Winter here, we get alot of birds at our feeder and I enjoy watching them in the morning.
I hope everyone has a fun weekend of Tea partying I'll be back next week sometime.


----------



## Poledra65

Evening everyone, I just got caught up on the TP from last week so here I am, to get caught up here. 
Need another cup of coffee and then I can sit and knit. 
Had a good day, went to the Quilt Show here in town, it was really nice, were going to go to the Fiber Arts Show in Scottsbluff but SM (stepmother) was having pains in her leg so we didn't want to push it. I may go tomorrow by myself since she and DH are both working. We walked a bit this am up not far, I did ride my bike over there this morning though. :thumbup: And we ate pretty healthy, the small cabbages and golden beets that we got at the farmers market yesterday afternoon with some corned beef hash for dinner with Kabach(sp) Melon for dessert. Yumm, it was all wonderful. 

Dreamweaver, hope you had a good evening and didn't get too wet, but I know rain is needed there even more than here. 

Sam, glad Hickory's doing well, hope it's an uneventful birthing for her and she doesn't have 10 or more pups, but I agree, just be healthy however many there are. 

Well, off for coffee and I'll get caught back up. 
Sphynx says hi, she was trying to type again. She does make a good lap rug. lol...With both of them on my lap purring, I feel like my chair is about to take off. lol

Stay safe all and have a wonderful even/morning.


----------



## Beatlesfan

Dreamweaver said:


> Any time is a good time for a Tea Party, Sam..... I'm sitting here watching a little bit of spitting rain..... To go to the football game or not..... Hmmmm. Guess I have a couple hours before I make that call. I'm mostly concerned about taking mom out if it turns to rain or gets too chilly... but she wants to go and it is at the HS where my girls went to school so close enough to get home quickly. I guess I could carry a blanket or two.... Planning on going to my monthly gathering of creative friends tomorrow... I just need to figure out what project to take.
> 
> Hope you all have a great week-end and some much needed R&R.... Oh, LOVE Snickerdoodles..... I'll try the softer ones too. I always do this classic during the holidays.


That's what I make Quillos for. They come in handy for taking to football games or any place where it might get chilly!


----------



## Dreamweaver

budasha said:


> DH has been in an awful state. He's got it into his head that we should get rid of all our Koi because they'll soon die with no one to look after them. He doesn't seem to understand that I'm able to look after the fish pond - having done so for the last 2 years. I'm of two minds - should I - then I don't have to worry about the waterfall and the winter aerating but then I'll miss the fish coming up to feed. They have such soft mouths when they come over to nibble at my fingers. The sound of the water cascading down the waterfall is so soothing. I love it. I think DH's meds are still reacting and messing with his head. Sorry about the rant.


If you enjoy the Koi, by all means, keep them. Can you just tell DH you have already arranged for someone to remove them when that time comes? Maybe tell him you have already taken care of that and let's just enjoy them while we can........ Meds can sure mess a person up. hope he is more himself as things get readjusted.....


----------



## Joy Marshall

preston said:


> it''s been my experience 5mmdpns - that when you thaw frozen tomatoes they usually turn to water or mush - which when you are having stewed tomatoes or are using them in a stew or pasta dish mushy is fine. it's always worth a try though.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the early start today Sam. I really am going to go over your Tomato Gratin as I have a lot of tomatoes to process and use this year!!! And my Mom has even more!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Do you think if I baked the Tomato Gratin in a few freezer foiled baking dishes, I could freeze some and then pull them out later during the year? Seems that this dish should be made/baked with fresh tomatoes to work properly.
> 
> Lots of my little song birds have left for the warmer southern parts of the world! Still have a few stragglers and they will be leaving shortly. Some like the chickadees do stay all winter.
Click to expand...

My trick for freezing tomatoes when we used to grow a lot was to put them as is in a freezer bag and freeze. When you need tomatoes for a cooked dish, just take them out of the bag, put in a bowl, and pour boiling water over them. The skins slip right off and all you have to do is cut out the stem end.


----------



## Dreamweaver

preston said:


> I've always wanted to drive through new england during the fall.
> 
> sam


Me too and the bus tour company has a wonderful trip..... but pricey..... I will never stop missing the colors of Fall that I grew up with in the midwest..... I enjoy the changes of seasons.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Maelinde said:


> It has been too long since I've been logged on here! I can honestly say I've missed all of you.
> 
> My neck is doing much better, but we've been dealing with another scary issue.
> 
> Our oldest cat Osiris is in chronic renal failure. He's 14, so not a spring chicken, but had always been healthy until mid-July. We nearly lost him in early August due to a bad reaction to some oral antibiotics he was prescribed. That was really freaky. He had to be put on subcutaneous (Sub-Q) fluids every night- most likely for life. He went from 13 lbs in March to 7.25 in July.
> 
> Now for the good news. He's doing extremely well. He's running after and chasing our younger cat. They play constantly. He's eating a lot - he's now 8.5 lbs and most likely heavier than that now.
> 
> We do have to feed him a special prescription diet for cats in Chronic Kidney Failure, and he has to see the vet each week for an injection of epogen as this has put him into anaemia as well. He happily gets in his carrier to go to the vet. Randy and I think he's got a crush on the ladies there. He really likes redheads and blondes. (I'm in luck that I'm a readhead - giggle)
> 
> He's really doing better as I caught him being rather naughty the other day. Our younger cat, Tatiana, has specialized treats for nasal allergies. They've been going missing and found in different parts of our apartment for the last week or so. I caught him one morning in the bedroom crying because he couldn't open the bag. Big mistake to call attention to that. <giggle>
> 
> Now that he's feeling better, he's getting into more mischief again. He's really getting back to his old self and being snuggly and rambunctious.
> 
> I'm working out a loom-knit pattern to make him and Tatiana each a catnip toy. They both go bonkers over catnip and it is way more entertaining to watch them play on catnip than to watch anything (even Doctor Who) on TV.
> 
> I'll post pics of the toys once I'm done. They're going to be basic pillows stuffed with catnip. I've got one of those new Knitting Board All-N-One looms with the extra slider peg kit to do them with.
> 
> Glad to see everyone again. I've missed you!


Nice to see *you* again and glad you are doing better. I'm also thrilled to hear that your kitty is bouncing back.... even with all the medical attention needed. We had to put out 19 year old cat to sleep a couple months ago and I miss her terribly..... She could also steal the foil package of treats and manage to work it open.... given half a chance......


----------



## Dreamweaver

Ceili said:


> The hugest thing, though, is that today, I (wait for it) hooked my bra behind my back!!!! that's a HUGE accomplishment for me! Tomorrow, I'll try to change the sheets on my bed all by myself. Pretty sure I can do it.
> 
> I also want to say the Flockie is a tremendous asset to our office. I'm so happy that she was able to come on board. I'm rather pleased with myself that I thought of her to temp for me while I was out, and doubly pleased that she was able to stay full-time so that I would have the wonderful opportunity to work with her. I've told her that she has to start bringing in some of her baked goods once she's settled into her schedule. Obviously, I'm nothing if not self-serving (especially when it comes to baked goodies)!
> 
> So, now, the wrist will rest on it's laurels, and be heard of no more. Thank you all for your support and healing energy!


I am celebrating right along with you........ I remember how thrilled I was to hook my bra after having had a frozen shoulder for quite some time.... the funny thing is, after the lung surgery.... I couldn't stand to wear one.... as it hit right at the scar line......

So glad that the wrist is almost back to normal and you can do most things now... most importantly... type and KNIT.... I'm pretty sure Flockie is thrilled that you thought of her too....... I think a few baked goods will show up eventually......


----------



## Dreamweaver

I'm about to put myself to bed.... but did want to tell you all that mom was the smart one tonight, calling and backing out of the game. DD called to say it was at a different stadium.... which cracked me up... since she graduated from that school and should have known they didn't have a field.. Obviously didn't do a lot of football games.... We decided to go ahead, thinking the showers were all over..... HAH..... DD, SIL, GD, DH and I sat through half the game.... in a misting sort of rain... but very wet. (Really glad for my stadium blanket to sit on since it is weatherproof on one side....I have done lots of quillows... but gave them all away..) Anyhow.... They decided to send the band home right before halftime.... no music means no drill team...... We all left..... DD and famly home to have hot tea and DH and I home to put on dry clothes. Poor darling GD had to continue to sit with the drill team for the whole game.... Sure hope she doesn't come down with a cold..... At least the game was another win..... but I think the drill team should get to leave if the band does...... I don't DARE cough tonight... as DH was not thrilled about me going to game..... I figure I can cough there just as well as sitting here and doing the same thing!!!!! When we got home, it was pretty obvious that we did not get as much rain here as at the game.... but we'll take any... I think more in the forcast tomorrow... Night all....


----------



## darowil

Here come some long promised photos.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Here come some long promised photos.


that water buffalo looks rather interested in you! Hope there was something between you! what about the croc. was that like the one you walked along!? like nothing at all to keep you safe?! And a larger than life size frog! great pics.!!
I think I will be sticking to the zoo!!!!


----------



## darowil

The Northern Territoy have termite mounds. There are three different types. One are called cathedral mounds for explanatory reasons once you see the phots. Other are Magnetic mounds. They are all built so that the bigger sides face away from the sun so that they do not get too hot! When they are all lined up together they actually look like tombstones. The others develop arounfd the base of trees. Found all the mounds fascinating.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> The Northern Territoy have termite mounds. There are three different types. One are called cathedral mounds for explanatory reasons once you see the phots. Other are Magnetic mounds. They are all built so that the bigger sides face away from the sun so that they do not get too hot! When they are all lined up together they actually look like tombstones. The others develop arounfd the base of trees. Found all the mounds fascinating.


The Mound and ...?


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here come some long promised photos.
> 
> 
> 
> that water buffalo looks rather interested in you! Hope there was something between you! what about the croc. was that like the one you walked along!? like nothing at all to keep you safe?! And a larger than life size frog! great pics.!!
> I think I will be sticking to the zoo!!!!
Click to expand...

These photos were all taken from a boat. If we had meet a croc on our walk along the dam wall than this what we would have met- rather glad we didn't!
The termite mounds as we drove through of hte national Parks in the area round Darwin.
Now I will show some flora from different areas around Darwin (and usually I don't know what these are called).


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Northern Territoy have termite mounds. There are three different types. One are called cathedral mounds for explanatory reasons once you see the phots. Other are Magnetic mounds. They are all built so that the bigger sides face away from the sun so that they do not get too hot! When they are all lined up together they actually look like tombstones. The others develop around the base of trees. Found all the mounds fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mound and ...?
Click to expand...

ME! at last you see me.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Northern Territoy have termite mounds. There are three different types. One are called cathedral mounds for explanatory reasons once you see the phots. Other are Magnetic mounds. They are all built so that the bigger sides face away from the sun so that they do not get too hot! When they are all lined up together they actually look like tombstones. The others develop around the base of trees. Found all the mounds fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mound and ...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ME! at last you see me.
Click to expand...

Good to be able to put a face to your name!


----------



## darowil

Now for a couple of final shots.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here come some long promised photos.
> 
> 
> 
> that water buffalo looks rather interested in you! Hope there was something between you! what about the croc. was that like the one you walked along!? like nothing at all to keep you safe?! And a larger than life size frog! great pics.!!
> I think I will be sticking to the zoo!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These photos were all taken from a boat. If we had meet a croc on our walk along the dam wall than this what we would have met- rather glad we didn't!
> The termite mounds as we drove through of hte national Parks in the area round Darwin.
> Now I will show some flora from different areas around Darwin (and usually I don't know what these are called).
Click to expand...

These are quite amazing!


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here come some long promised photos.
> 
> 
> 
> that water buffalo looks rather interested in you! Hope there was something between you! what about the croc. was that like the one you walked along!? like nothing at all to keep you safe?! And a larger than life size frog! great pics.!!
> I think I will be sticking to the zoo!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These photos were all taken from a boat. If we had meet a croc on our walk along the dam wall than this what we would have met- rather glad we didn't!
> The termite mounds as we drove through of hte national Parks in the area round Darwin.
> Now I will show some flora from different areas around Darwin (and usually I don't know what these are called).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are quite amazing!
Click to expand...

The creatures up there are certainly different to what we get down here. It was one of the things I really loved about the Territory. But didn't like the humidity that was building by hte time we left.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here come some long promised photos.
> 
> 
> 
> that water buffalo looks rather interested in you! Hope there was something between you! what about the croc. was that like the one you walked along!? like nothing at all to keep you safe?! And a larger than life size frog! great pics.!!
> I think I will be sticking to the zoo!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These photos were all taken from a boat. If we had meet a croc on our walk along the dam wall than this what we would have met- rather glad we didn't!
> The termite mounds as we drove through of hte national Parks in the area round Darwin.
> Now I will show some flora from different areas around Darwin (and usually I don't know what these are called).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are quite amazing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The creatures up there are certainly different to what we get down here. It was one of the things I really loved about the Territory. But didn't like the humidity that was building by hte time we left.
Click to expand...

so it is good to be back home?!!!


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> [
> so it is good to be back home?!!!


Yes- even though neither of the girls are here! Already seems like I haven't been away- except that the house is even more of a mess than usual as I haven't sorted out everything. Miss the silly nesting birds I mentioned in a previous TP. I named the birds Hissy- because the one not sitting on the eggs would hiss at us when we were around. No idea if the same bird was always sitting on the nest or not. Hope David's aunt will let us know the outcome of the sitting. Enjoying the cooler weather- not cold though now.


----------



## MawMaw12

Darowil, thanks so much for the pictures. They are great.


----------



## jheiens

Seeing your pictures of the crocodiles up-close makes me realize just how ancient this animal species must be!! Amazing to come face to face with that. Thanks for sharing photos from your travels. Enjoy your homecoming. Ohio Joy


----------



## Peggy Groves

Good morning Sam and all my KP friends. This has been a really busy summer for me. We are at our summer house in Adams, MA. We arrived here June 12 in time to go to our grandson's 5th grade graduation. After getting settled in, I started quilting my long over do quilting projects. Some of these quilts have been in the last stages to get finished. Well I have say, I have completely finished 5, 2 king size, 2 queen and a full size. I just finished quilting another king last night. So that will make 6. I had put them off because I was knitting so much. It is so hard to find time to do everything. We have also been to 2 motorhome rallies. One in Essex Junction, Vt and the other one was in Springfield, OH. I did learn how to make the Ruffled Scarf with the Sashay yarn and made every color. Made 4 Slouchy Beanie hats for a friend after she saw the ones I had made for my sons. Have other wip going on. 
The Snickerdoodles really bring back a lot of memories. My kids just loved them. 
Hope Hickory does well with her new babies. We breed toy poodles. So we know all about the birthing process. Good luck. 
Enjoying my cup of coffee before I go up to my studio to put the binding on my quilt. Just trying to finish before we make our trek back south in about a couple of weeks. Talk to all you guys later. Have a great weekend.


----------



## daralene

Beatlesfan said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any time is a good time for a Tea Party, Sam..... I'm sitting here watching a little bit of spitting rain..... To go to the football game or not..... Hmmmm. Guess I have a couple hours before I make that call. I'm mostly concerned about taking mom out if it turns to rain or gets too chilly... but she wants to go and it is at the HS where my girls went to school so close enough to get home quickly. I guess I could carry a blanket or two.... Planning on going to my monthly gathering of creative friends tomorrow... I just need to figure out what project to take.
> 
> Hope you all have a great week-end and some much needed R&R.... Oh, LOVE Snickerdoodles..... I'll try the softer ones too. I always do this classic during the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I make Quillos for. They come in handy for taking to football games or any place where it might get chilly!
Click to expand...

If someone hasn't already asked. Do you have a pattern for Quillos.....Take it they are quilting over pillows.


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to drive through new england during the fall.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Me too and the bus tour company has a wonderful trip..... but pricey..... I will never stop missing the colors of Fall that I grew up with in the midwest..... I enjoy the changes of seasons.....
Click to expand...

We did this about 35 years ago and it was wonderful. From upstate NY we headed east and went through the northern parts of all New England along to Acadia Park, Maine, then up into Canada and back along the southern Canadian border. It was a most wonderful trip. The FingerLakes area also is gorgeous in Fall and Letchworth State Park in Mt. Morris, NY is the Grand Canyon of the east with lots and lots of trees that turn colors.


----------



## daralene

I see lots of New To Me people. Welcome back. 

Darowil...Thank you so very much for the photos that are just amazing. Now someday I hope to get to see this for myself and maybe I can meet you, Althea, and hop over to NZ and meet Myfanwy and we could meet somewhere for a cup of tea. I did have friends in Germany that traveled to your countries. A dream of mine. So nice to see you in one of the photos and now I have a face to go with your postings. Just amazing, and yes, I thought the one was tombstones, but all mounds facing the same way!!!!

I'm off for my lessons at the Fabric Fair. Will be cool and rainy, but everyone always gets to show off their knitting since it is almost always cool. Silly me, have to quit giving as gifts as I have nothing for me. Maybe I will keep the Holbrook KAL shawl I am making on KP.
Hugs


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joy Marshall said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> it''s been my experience 5mmdpns - that when you thaw frozen tomatoes they usually turn to water or mush - which when you are having stewed tomatoes or are using them in a stew or pasta dish mushy is fine. it's always worth a try though.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the early start today Sam. I really am going to go over your Tomato Gratin as I have a lot of tomatoes to process and use this year!!! And my Mom has even more!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Do you think if I baked the Tomato Gratin in a few freezer foiled baking dishes, I could freeze some and then pull them out later during the year? Seems that this dish should be made/baked with fresh tomatoes to work properly.
> 
> Lots of my little song birds have left for the warmer southern parts of the world! Still have a few stragglers and they will be leaving shortly. Some like the chickadees do stay all winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My trick for freezing tomatoes when we used to grow a lot was to put them as is in a freezer bag and freeze. When you need tomatoes for a cooked dish, just take them out of the bag, put in a bowl, and pour boiling water over them. The skins slip right off and all you have to do is cut out the stem end.
Click to expand...

It is how I do my frozen tomatoes too as it is very handy to do. What I was wanting to know is if I made the Tomato Gratin ahead of time, could I freeze it. Then I could just take out a dish and heat it up.


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Sam, well we made it back from our cruise and after a very long day going from the port in New York to JFK airport to Salt Lake City to John Wayne airport we had no luggage!!! However it is being delivered today at our front doorstep and that is really the only inconveniece that we had. I'll be posting a few pictures sometime next week after we settle in and get back some of our sleep. My DH loves Snickerdoodles! Thanks for the wonderful recipe and it is soooo good to be home!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Darowil, those photos of your trip were quite wonderful! Certainly you have such diverse animals and plants than what we have in Canada!!! And I know we have not even seen a tenth of what is really there. I am happy for you that you were able to do all these things. I am equally happy for you that you have found your own home again and are settling back in!


----------



## bellestarr12

Maelinde said:


> It has been too long since I've been logged on here! I can honestly say I've missed all of you.
> 
> My neck is doing much better, but we've been dealing with another scary issue.
> 
> Our oldest cat Osiris is in chronic renal failure. He's 14, so not a spring chicken, but had always been healthy until mid-July. We nearly lost him in early August due to a bad reaction to some oral antibiotics he was prescribed. That was really freaky. He had to be put on subcutaneous (Sub-Q) fluids every night- most likely for life. He went from 13 lbs in March to 7.25 in July.
> 
> Now for the good news. He's doing extremely well. He's running after and chasing our younger cat. They play constantly. He's eating a lot - he's now 8.5 lbs and most likely heavier than that now.
> 
> We do have to feed him a special prescription diet for cats in Chronic Kidney Failure, and he has to see the vet each week for an injection of epogen as this has put him into anaemia as well. He happily gets in his carrier to go to the vet. Randy and I think he's got a crush on the ladies there. He really likes redheads and blondes. (I'm in luck that I'm a readhead - giggle)
> 
> He's really doing better as I caught him being rather naughty the other day. Our younger cat, Tatiana, has specialized treats for nasal allergies. They've been going missing and found in different parts of our apartment for the last week or so. I caught him one morning in the bedroom crying because he couldn't open the bag. Big mistake to call attention to that. <giggle>
> 
> Now that he's feeling better, he's getting into more mischief again. He's really getting back to his old self and being snuggly and rambunctious.
> 
> I'm working out a loom-knit pattern to make him and Tatiana each a catnip toy. They both go bonkers over catnip and it is way more entertaining to watch them play on catnip than to watch anything (even Doctor Who) on TV.
> 
> I'll post pics of the toys once I'm done. They're going to be basic pillows stuffed with catnip. I've got one of those new Knitting Board All-N-One looms with the extra slider peg kit to do them with.
> 
> Glad to see everyone again. I've missed you!


Delighted to hear Osiris is feeling better! Many years ago I lost a cat to sudden renal failure which occurred while I was on vacation and the person caring for him didn't know what to do and I hadn't notified the vet she was authorized to get treatment for him. Now I always do that. And I think they can do much more for crf now than 30 years ago.


----------



## bellestarr12

Darowil, your pictures are fantastic! I enjoyed them so much! Did you really get that close to the crocodile?


----------



## bellestarr12

It's just about time to get moving - first Weight Watchers, then breakfast with Mom, then I hope she'll want to come back up to Tucson for the Chile Festival at the farmer's market out by Saguaro National Park East (there's also SNP West, out beyond our side of town). I'll take my camera but right now I'm really angry with myself because I seem to have lost the USB cord that connects it to the computer, so I can't show you any of the pictures I wanted to upload this morning!

The good news is that while searching for the cord I found my checkbook, which I'd misplaced a couple of weeks ago - but with electronic everything I almost never need it any more, it seems.

I'm currently knitting a black and orange Halloween sweater for our friends' daughter who will be 2 in November. Her parents, especially dad, are totally into Halloween  I'll be taking pictures and hopefully will find that cord so I can show them to you! More likely I'll buy another one, and THEN I'll find the first one.

Fall makes me want soups and stews and last night I made one of our favorites, which I got years ago from Mark Bittman's Minimalist column in the New York Times - the first recipe of his I tried. It's very quick and easy, good for after work. It's a Chinese soup and we put a half cup of cooked brown rice in the bottom of the bowl to make it a full meal.

West Lake Fish Soup - serves 4, takes a half hour

2 T. peanut or canola oil
1/2 cup peeled and chopped shallots or onion
6 cups chicken or other stock
3 T. soy sauce (I use low-sodium)
1 tsp. (at least) ground pepper
1 cup peas, thawed if frozen (I've also used snow peas when I have them)
3/8 to 1 pound plain white fish, roughly chopped (I use 1/2 pound of pollock, which is often quite cheap frozen)
2 T. cornstarch
2 egg whites, lightly beaten (or 1 egg, or 1/4 liquid egg substitute, which is made from egg whites)
1 cup chopped fresh cilantro leaves (or any tender green, but cilantro is best)

Put oil in saucepan large enough to hold all ingredients and turn heat to medium. Add shallots or onion and cook till golden brown, adjusting heat so they don't burn.
Add all but 1/4 cup of the stock and turn heat to medium high. When contents begin to steam, add soy sauce, pepper, peas, and fish, and cook at a gentle simmer (adjust heat as necessary), stirring occasionally, until peas are tender and fish is falling apart, 5 to 10 minutes. In a small bowl, mix 1/4 cup stock with cornstarch.

Drizzle egg whites into saucepan, stirring constantly. Stir in cornstarch mixture. When soup thickens, stir in cilantro. Taste and add more pepper or soy sauce if you like. Serve immediately.

And now I need to get up and dressed and out the door. Hope everyone's having a great weekend!


----------



## Poledra65

Maelinde said:


> It has been too long since I've been logged on here! I can honestly say I've missed all of you.
> 
> My neck is doing much better, but we've been dealing with another scary issue.
> 
> Our oldest cat Osiris is in chronic renal failure. He's 14, so not a spring chicken, but had always been healthy until mid-July. We nearly lost him in early August due to a bad reaction to some oral antibiotics he was prescribed. That was really freaky. He had to be put on subcutaneous (Sub-Q) fluids every night- most likely for life. He went from 13 lbs in March to 7.25 in July.
> 
> Now for the good news. He's doing extremely well. He's running after and chasing our younger cat. They play constantly. He's eating a lot - he's now 8.5 lbs and most likely heavier than that now.
> 
> We do have to feed him a special prescription diet for cats in Chronic Kidney Failure, and he has to see the vet each week for an injection of epogen as this has put him into anaemia as well. He happily gets in his carrier to go to the vet. Randy and I think he's got a crush on the ladies there. He really likes redheads and blondes. (I'm in luck that I'm a readhead - giggle)
> 
> He's really doing better as I caught him being rather naughty the other day. Our younger cat, Tatiana, has specialized treats for nasal allergies. They've been going missing and found in different parts of our apartment for the last week or so. I caught him one morning in the bedroom crying because he couldn't open the bag. Big mistake to call attention to that. <giggle>
> 
> Now that he's feeling better, he's getting into more mischief again. He's really getting back to his old self and being snuggly and rambunctious.
> 
> I'm working out a loom-knit pattern to make him and Tatiana each a catnip toy. They both go bonkers over catnip and it is way more entertaining to watch them play on catnip than to watch anything (even Doctor Who) on TV.
> 
> I'll post pics of the toys once I'm done. They're going to be basic pillows stuffed with catnip. I've got one of those new Knitting Board All-N-One looms with the extra slider peg kit to do them with.
> 
> Glad to see everyone again. I've missed you!


Welcome back! We've missed you. Very glad that you and Osiris are both doing much better.  
Continued good health and healing for both of you.


----------



## Sorlenna

It's morning here--a chance to get something done again.  And I got caught up on the posts; that's a good start!



darowil said:


> ME! at last you see me.


Darowil, I loved the pictures--all those fascinating things! And you are quite lovely. DD and I are both into flora and fauna and we love to see things from far away. I would love to visit Australia and NZ someday.

On tomatoes--I've never frozen them whole (but I have frozen sauce). With the rotten spots, if they are on the bottom, it might be blossom end rot, which is a nutritional issue for the plant; however, there might be bugs biting them or even birds (blossom end rot usually shows up pretty soon after the fruit forms). We discovered one year that birds were pecking ours and then the fruit scarred--but actually I think the birds were after insects on the fruit rather than the fruit themselves. It's hard to know...

Sam, I guess we'll be hearing about the pups in the next Tea Party or so?! Glad Hickory is doing all right.

Ceili, I'm happy that your wrist is coming back to normal. I have long said I really don't know what I'd do if I couldn't use my hands...I'd have to try knitting with my toes, I guess. LOL

My rolls last night came out hard and flat.  I think my yeast must have died of old age. DD and I went to the store last night and I got some new lil beasties, so the next batch should work out fine. Then later I somehow dropped a stitch or two on the shawl, which fell back to the lifeline, BUT it was in a group where I had a sk2p, and those three stitches didn't want to sort themselves out. So, I am having to frog to that row and redo a couple or three; I left it last night and will work on that this morning now that I have better light. This thing had better turn out fabulous in the end. 

Off to it--another cup of coffee and away we go!


----------



## Poledra65

Darowil, wonderful pictures. You look great too. 
I love those not actually flora pics, wonder what those are, I love them. 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gweniepooh

DARALENE....I didn't post this but I am a quilter. Quillos are quilts that actually fold up and form a pillow. They make quilts very portable. I'll check for you to see if I can find a pattern. Here is one link for you:
http://www.straw.com/quilting/articles/quillows.html



daralene said:


> Beatlesfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any time is a good time for a Tea Party, Sam..... I'm sitting here watching a little bit of spitting rain..... To go to the football game or not..... Hmmmm. Guess I have a couple hours before I make that call. I'm mostly concerned about taking mom out if it turns to rain or gets too chilly... but she wants to go and it is at the HS where my girls went to school so close enough to get home quickly. I guess I could carry a blanket or two.... Planning on going to my monthly gathering of creative friends tomorrow... I just need to figure out what project to take.
> 
> Hope you all have a great week-end and some much needed R&R.... Oh, LOVE Snickerdoodles..... I'll try the softer ones too. I always do this classic during the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I make Quillos for. They come in handy for taking to football games or any place where it might get chilly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If someone hasn't already asked. Do you have a pattern for Quillos.....Take it they are quilting over pillows.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jan L

Sam, thanks for the revised Snickerdoodle recipe. I love them and now won't feel quite so guilty! 
Darowil, those are stunning pictures. Thank you, thank you for sharing. 
It is a sunny day in Michigan. It has started out cool, but is supposed to reach the high 70's today and tomorrow. Just my kind of weather. Good college football weather too. DH is golfing in the club championship this morning and tomorrow he if off with a bunch of golfing buddies, several foursomes, for another day of fun. Looks like I'll have some time to knit and garden and lunch on my own, which isn't all bad. I love the cooler weather. It has been blazing and dry here this summer. 
I'll check back in with you all later. My knitting is calling me.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis

The tomato gratin is one of the few new recipes that I do not have to go out and buy some of the ingredients before I can make it. I can't wait to try that one. We have a huge harvest of our tomatoes too. We had a warm spell and we only have three bushes but they went crazy producing. I love the vegerarian recipes as there are so few of them. Thank you.
Nina


----------



## oddball

I am busy knitting little hats for the Innocence smoothie bottles but thought I would check in quickly to this weeks TP. Goodness 6 pages already. Hope everyone is getting a restful weekend. I am enjoying one for a change.Even managed to get some autumn chutney made yesterday. Better get back to my hats.


----------



## Joe P

I am up and atum and the pictures are wonderful how very interesting. Thanks for sharing. I got to get going around here, can't sit all day can I? he he. nope. joe p.


----------



## preston

good to see you nittergma - will be looking for you next week.

sam



nittergma said:


> A new tea party already! I was just reading one from last week. I LOVE the sound of your recipes Sam! I just finished cooking down all my tomatoes and am getting ready to can them. I've spent alot of late nights doing this. We still have more tomatoes in the garden but they're getting some kind of callousy rotten spots on them, not sure what that is but it is ruining alot of them! Maybe our tomato season will be over soon which is ok because I think we have enough to last.
> We have had a rainy, Fall like afternoon. I too have seen a few birds flying South.
> I just realize one nice thing about Winter here, we get alot of birds at our feeder and I enjoy watching them in the morning.
> I hope everyone has a fun weekend of Tea partying I'll be back next week sometime.


----------



## preston

poleldra - whenever one of my cats takes up residence on my lap they always make sure they are laying on the yarn - they really want to be the center of attention. lol

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Evening everyone, I just got caught up on the TP from last week so here I am, to get caught up here.
> Need another cup of coffee and then I can sit and knit.
> Had a good day, went to the Quilt Show here in town, it was really nice, were going to go to the Fiber Arts Show in Scottsbluff but SM (stepmother) was having pains in her leg so we didn't want to push it. I may go tomorrow by myself since she and DH are both working. We walked a bit this am up not far, I did ride my bike over there this morning though. :thumbup: And we ate pretty healthy, the small cabbages and golden beets that we got at the farmers market yesterday afternoon with some corned beef hash for dinner with Kabach(sp) Melon for dessert. Yumm, it was all wonderful.
> 
> Dreamweaver, hope you had a good evening and didn't get too wet, but I know rain is needed there even more than here.
> 
> Sam, glad Hickory's doing well, hope it's an uneventful birthing for her and she doesn't have 10 or more pups, but I agree, just be healthy however many there are.
> 
> Well, off for coffee and I'll get caught back up.
> Sphynx says hi, she was trying to type again. She does make a good lap rug. lol...With both of them on my lap purring, I feel like my chair is about to take off. lol
> 
> Stay safe all and have a wonderful even/morning.


----------



## preston

beatlefan - how bood of you to stop by and join us for a cuppa. we hope you had a good time and will return real soon - there is always fresh tea under the cosy.

what are quillos?

sam


----------



## preston

darowil - what great pictures - the alligators indeed look "friendly" - i enjoy seeing animals in the wild - much better than seeing them in the zoo. thanks for sharing the photos.

sam



darowil said:


> Here come some long promised photos.


----------



## gagesmom

Good afternoon all. Sam that snickerdoodle recipe looks yuuuuuummmy!!!!

Guess what I am going to try to make on Monday my day off? you guessed it, your snickerdoodles. Can honestly say that I have heard of them, but never had them. So glad to get the recipe.

Just got over the sinus and chest infection, and I think another sinus infection is moving in, or the other wasn't completely gone. Grrrr.

Fergus Fall Fair started yesterday and it poured out rain. I had to work last night and so we didn't go. But we are leaving shortly to go, I will take lots of pics to share.

Maelinde glad to see you back.

Darowil, those photos are incredible.

Be back later on to share pics and a cuppa.


----------



## Sandy

Ceili said:


> Welcome back Maelinde!!!!!!!!!!! We've really missed you! I'm so happy your neck is better, and Osiris seems be be adjusting very well.
> 
> Okay, on to my stoopid wrist (I promise this is the last of this boring subject). Done with therapy, although I'll continue with some exercises on my own. I can knit, type, do just about everything (blow drying my hair is awkward, though, so I got a haircut). The hugest thing, though, is that today, I (wait for it) hooked my bra behind my back!!!! that's a HUGE accomplishment for me! Tomorrow, I'll try to change the sheets on my bed all by myself. Pretty sure I can do it.
> 
> I also want to say the Flockie is a tremendous asset to our office. I'm so happy that she was able to come on board. I'm rather pleased with myself that I thought of her to temp for me while I was out, and doubly pleased that she was able to stay full-time so that I would have the wonderful opportunity to work with her. I've told her that she has to start bringing in some of her baked goods once she's settled into her schedule. Obviously, I'm nothing if not self-serving (especially when it comes to baked goodies)!
> 
> So, now, the wrist will rest on it's laurels, and be heard of no more. Thank you all for your support and healing energy!


Ceili Congratulations! I know what you mean about the bra. I'm not at that point with my thumb yet. Glenn will be ever grateful when he doesn't have to hook mine for me. When he first started it was really funny he had such a hard time hooking it and I told him, "When we were first married you could "un-hook" it with one hand and now you can't hook it with two hands!" He replied, "I don't remember that!" I'll be just as excited when I can hook mine too!

Welcome back Maelinde we have missed you! I'm glad you are doing better.


----------



## preston

were there termites in these mounds darowil - i would have thought they would be running all over the place. isn't it in africa where the ants build mounds like these?

sam



darowil said:


> The Northern Territoy have termite mounds. There are three different types. One are called cathedral mounds for explanatory reasons once you see the phots. Other are Magnetic mounds. They are all built so that the bigger sides face away from the sun so that they do not get too hot! When they are all lined up together they actually look like tombstones. The others develop arounfd the base of trees. Found all the mounds fascinating.


----------



## preston

wow darowil - what a fantastic trip you had - what great things to see.

sam



darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here come some long promised photos.
> 
> 
> 
> that water buffalo looks rather interested in you! Hope there was something between you! what about the croc. was that like the one you walked along!? like nothing at all to keep you safe?! And a larger than life size frog! great pics.!!
> I think I will be sticking to the zoo!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These photos were all taken from a boat. If we had meet a croc on our walk along the dam wall than this what we would have met- rather glad we didn't!
> The termite mounds as we drove through of hte national Parks in the area round Darwin.
> Now I will show some flora from different areas around Darwin (and usually I don't know what these are called).
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

and i am so glad we did darowil - now i can put a face to a name when i think of you.

sam



darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Northern Territoy have termite mounds. There are three different types. One are called cathedral mounds for explanatory reasons once you see the phots. Other are Magnetic mounds. They are all built so that the bigger sides face away from the sun so that they do not get too hot! When they are all lined up together they actually look like tombstones. The others develop around the base of trees. Found all the mounds fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mound and ...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ME! at last you see me.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

mawmaw12 - good to see you stopping by for a cuppa - hope we see more of you real soon.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> Darowil, thanks so much for the pictures. They are great.


----------



## preston

thanks for stopping by and visiting for a while peggy - it sounds as if you were really busy this summer - hope you had time to enjoy the summer weather. maybe you would have time to post some picturse of your quilts and knitting projects. we love pictures.

sam



Peggy Groves said:


> Good morning Sam and all my KP friends. This has been a really busy summer for me. We are at our summer house in Adams, MA. We arrived here June 12 in time to go to our grandson's 5th grade graduation. After getting settled in, I started quilting my long over do quilting projects. Some of these quilts have been in the last stages to get finished. Well I have say, I have completely finished 5, 2 king size, 2 queen and a full size. I just finished quilting another king last night. So that will make 6. I had put them off because I was knitting so much. It is so hard to find time to do everything. We have also been to 2 motorhome rallies. One in Essex Junction, Vt and the other one was in Springfield, OH. I did learn how to make the Ruffled Scarf with the Sashay yarn and made every color. Made 4 Slouchy Beanie hats for a friend after she saw the ones I had made for my sons. Have other wip going on.
> The Snickerdoodles really bring back a lot of memories. My kids just loved them.
> Hope Hickory does well with her new babies. We breed toy poodles. So we know all about the birthing process. Good luck.
> Enjoying my cup of coffee before I go up to my studio to put the binding on my quilt. Just trying to finish before we make our trek back south in about a couple of weeks. Talk to all you guys later. Have a great weekend.


----------



## preston

glad you are back safely patocenizo - we will be anxious to hear about your trip and see some pictures.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam, well we made it back from our cruise and after a very long day going from the port in New York to JFK airport to Salt Lake City to John Wayne airport we had no luggage!!! However it is being delivered today at our front doorstep and that is really the only inconveniece that we had. I'll be posting a few pictures sometime next week after we settle in and get back some of our sleep. My DH loves Snickerdoodles! Thanks for the wonderful recipe and it is soooo good to be home!


----------



## preston

thanks bellestarr - i have never eaten fish soup - i may have to try it.

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> It's just about time to get moving - first Weight Watchers, then breakfast with Mom, then I hope she'll want to come back up to Tucson for the Chile Festival at the farmer's market out by Saguaro National Park East (there's also SNP West, out beyond our side of town). I'll take my camera but right now I'm really angry with myself because I seem to have lost the USB cord that connects it to the computer, so I can't show you any of the pictures I wanted to upload this morning!
> 
> The good news is that while searching for the cord I found my checkbook, which I'd misplaced a couple of weeks ago - but with electronic everything I almost never need it any more, it seems.
> 
> I'm currently knitting a black and orange Halloween sweater for our friends' daughter who will be 2 in November. Her parents, especially dad, are totally into Halloween  I'll be taking pictures and hopefully will find that cord so I can show them to you! More likely I'll buy another one, and THEN I'll find the first one.
> 
> Fall makes me want soups and stews and last night I made one of our favorites, which I got years ago from Mark Bittman's Minimalist column in the New York Times - the first recipe of his I tried. It's very quick and easy, good for after work. It's a Chinese soup and we put a half cup of cooked brown rice in the bottom of the bowl to make it a full meal.
> 
> West Lake Fish Soup - serves 4, takes a half hour
> 
> 2 T. peanut or canola oil
> 1/2 cup peeled and chopped shallots or onion
> 6 cups chicken or other stock
> 3 T. soy sauce (I use low-sodium)
> 1 tsp. (at least) ground pepper
> 1 cup peas, thawed if frozen (I've also used snow peas when I have them)
> 3/8 to 1 pound plain white fish, roughly chopped (I use 1/2 pound of pollock, which is often quite cheap frozen)
> 2 T. cornstarch
> 2 egg whites, lightly beaten (or 1 egg, or 1/4 liquid egg substitute, which is made from egg whites)
> 1 cup chopped fresh cilantro leaves (or any tender green, but cilantro is best)
> 
> Put oil in saucepan large enough to hold all ingredients and turn heat to medium. Add shallots or onion and cook till golden brown, adjusting heat so they don't burn.
> Add all but 1/4 cup of the stock and turn heat to medium high. When contents begin to steam, add soy sauce, pepper, peas, and fish, and cook at a gentle simmer (adjust heat as necessary), stirring occasionally, until peas are tender and fish is falling apart, 5 to 10 minutes. In a small bowl, mix 1/4 cup stock with cornstarch.
> 
> Drizzle egg whites into saucepan, stirring constantly. Stir in cornstarch mixture. When soup thickens, stir in cilantro. Taste and add more pepper or soy sauce if you like. Serve immediately.
> 
> And now I need to get up and dressed and out the door. Hope everyone's having a great weekend!


----------



## Lurker 2

fish soup is a Chinese classic- and very different from the American fish chowder. I would urge you to try it Sam- we love it!!


----------



## inishowen

Just thought I'd pop in and say hello. I've had a great day. My husband and I went to the seaside town of Bangor, and "did" the charity shops! I got a lovely handknitted scarf, and baby hat, both unworn, for a few pence, a new sweater for myself, a new shirt for hubby, a pretty stand for placing candles in, a book, and a handknitted baby cardigan, again unworn. With a grandchild on the way, the new cardigan and hat will be well received. I will wash them first, to be on the safe side. This evening hubby is making dinner. We're having pulled pork, with a baked potato and perhaps some salad. Mailinde, I hope I've got your name right. I remember you from when I joined the forum way back in 2011. Nice to see you again. Sam, I've just noticed your avator says you joined July 8. How did that happen?


----------



## Lurker 2

that sounds a really good afternoon, Inishowen!


----------



## Karena

HI Sam, Great party as always. Send some of the good rain to us in So Cal, almost 100 here yesterday. Being somewhat coastal, the highs should be under 90. You may have seen, on video. in some parts of the foothill communities, bears and big cats are coming in for food and to wade in the fountains, ponds and pools. 
I like both recipes. Snicker-d's have fewer calories than I thought. Since I don't have a group to feed, I use the tomato recipe as -- halve the tomatoes, put in a smaller casserole with sides, sprinkle with oil, seasonsings and top with cheese. Bake or run under the broiler. Dish found on European breakfasts. 
My home-grown tomatoes are about the size of a ping-pong ball, perpetual green, I thought, but finally in Sept they are turrning red. What is with that?. Their name is "early girl?"
I have been working on the St Peter's Twist scarf from the Forun this week. I love what the memeber did, but I can't wear wool, mohair is beautiful, so mine are not a luxurious looking, just fuzzy and the eyelete doesn't show up much. 
I did learn to Y O this week. Now, to find the right yarn. 
Have a good week. 
Karen


----------



## colonialcat

It is chilly up here in the Adirondack Mts today an good stiff breeze from the north with it on the lake, need long pants on , lucky I got them back out a week or so ago into the dresser and some shorts got put away and know where the sweat shirts are also. We will still have lots of nice sunny day yet to come thank goodness I love the fall weather but i doubt that we will see much leaf change this year many trees tops have dried brown leaves on them from the heat and lack of rain and lack of snow last winter. recipe's look good thank for them.


----------



## preston

nina - how wonderful for you to stop by for a cuppa - we hop you had a good time and will return real soon - there is always fresh tea under the cosy and plenty of room to put your feet up for as long as you like. we will be looking for you.

sam



Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> The tomato gratin is one of the few new recipes that I do not have to go out and buy some of the ingredients before I can make it. I can't wait to try that one. We have a huge harvest of our tomatoes too. We had a warm spell and we only have three bushes but they went crazy producing. I love the vegerarian recipes as there are so few of them. Thank you.
> Nina


----------



## preston

we will be looking for you gagesmom - some hot tea with honey hopefully will help knock that sinus infection out - you have a good time at the fair.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Good afternoon all. Sam that snickerdoodle recipe looks yuuuuuummmy!!!!
> 
> Guess what I am going to try to make on Monday my day off? you guessed it, your snickerdoodles. Can honestly say that I have heard of them, but never had them. So glad to get the recipe.
> 
> Just got over the sinus and chest infection, and I think another sinus infection is moving in, or the other wasn't completely gone. Grrrr.
> 
> Fergus Fall Fair started yesterday and it poured out rain. I had to work last night and so we didn't go. But we are leaving shortly to go, I will take lots of pics to share.
> 
> Maelinde glad to see you back.
> 
> Darowil, those photos are incredible.
> 
> Be back later on to share pics and a cuppa.


----------



## preston

irishowen - i had a computer quirk - couldn't get back into kp with my old password so had to create a new one - at least it finally says i am a regular around here. lol

sam



inishowen said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and say hello. I've had a great day. My husband and I went to the seaside town of Bangor, and "did" the charity shops! I got a lovely handknitted scarf, and baby hat, both unworn, for a few pence, a new sweater for myself, a new shirt for hubby, a pretty stand for placing candles in, a book, and a handknitted baby cardigan, again unworn. With a grandchild on the way, the new cardigan and hat will be well received. I will wash them first, to be on the safe side. This evening hubby is making dinner. We're having pulled pork, with a baked potato and perhaps some salad. Mailinde, I hope I've got your name right. I remember you from when I joined the forum way back in 2011. Nice to see you again. Sam, I've just noticed your avator says you joined July 8. How did that happen?


----------



## preston

karen - where was the scarf pattern?

sam



Karena said:


> HI Sam, Great party as always. Send some of the good rain to us in So Cal, almost 100 here yesterday. Being somewhat coastal, the highs should be under 90. You may have seen, on video. in some parts of the foothill communities, bears and big cats are coming in for food and to wade in the fountains, ponds and pools.
> I like both recipes. Snicker-d's have fewer calories than I thought. Since I don't have a group to feed, I use the tomato recipe as -- halve the tomatoes, put in a smaller casserole with sides, sprinkle with oil, seasonsings and top with cheese. Bake or run under the broiler. Dish found on European breakfasts.
> My home-grown tomatoes are about the size of a ping-pong ball, perpetual green, I thought, but finally in Sept they are turrning red. What is with that?. Their name is "early girl?"
> I have been working on the St Peter's Twist scarf from the Forun this week. I love what the memeber did, but I can't wear wool, mohair is beautiful, so mine are not a luxurious looking, just fuzzy and the eyelete doesn't show up much.
> I did learn to Y O this week. Now, to find the right yarn.
> Have a good week.
> Karen


----------



## jheiens

Just had a message from Marianne. She was so- o-o-o-o-o happy!! DS was up walking without major pain and he and DIL would be going home to Alabama tomorrow where he will be admitted to hospital where DIL works and further tests will be done. She says that a transplant has been put off for a while longer. Her mom is fine and the other DS came for the weekend to give Cindi a break. She sends Loves, Hugs, and Prayers all around.

Yeah!!!! Ohio Joy


----------



## preston

colonialcat - we are so glad you decided to stop in for a cuppa with us this afternoon - we hope you had a good time and will come back real soon - we would love seeing you.

sam



colonialcat said:


> It is chilly up here in the Adirondack Mts today an good stiff breeze from the north with it on the lake, need long pants on , lucky I got them back out a week or so ago into the dresser and some shorts got put away and know where the sweat shirts are also. We will still have lots of nice sunny day yet to come thank goodness I love the fall weather but i doubt that we will see much leaf change this year many trees tops have dried brown leaves on them from the heat and lack of rain and lack of snow last winter. recipe's look good thank for them.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Congrats on being regular Sam!!!!

The Icelandic People had a history of eating fish soup too. Here is a recipe for their fish soup if anyone is interested.
Traditional Icelandic fish soup (halibut soup) - Fiskisúpa (lúðusúpa) 
This soup is among the oldest recorded Icelandic recipes. It's sweet-sour taste is unusual for fish-based soups. Traditionally, the recipe is given for halibut, but you can also use salmon, trout, wolf-fish or lumpfish, or other fatty fish.

1 1/2 kg fresh fish with bones, cut into pieces to fit in the pan
1 1/2 litre water
2 tbs white vinegar
2 tsp salt
2 bay leaves

50 g flour
100 ml cold water

1/2 lemon
20 prunes
1-2 tbs sugar
200 ml water

potatoes
parsley

If the prunes are dry, soak them in water for an hour or so, or cook them in a little sugar-water with the zest of the 1/2 lemon until soft. Keep them whole.

Put water, salt, vinegar and bay leaves in a saucepan and bring to the boil. Add the fish. skim off the scum when the liquid boils again. cook the fish until it loosens from the bones. Strain the cooking liquid into another saucepan, leaving a little in the pan with the fish to keep it moist.

Mix together the flour and cold water into a smooth paste. Bring the strained cooking liquid to the boil and pour in the flour paste in a thin stream, stirring constantly. Cook for 5-10 minutes.

When the soup is fully cooked, add the lemon juice and prunes, and if they were cooked, the prune cooking liquid with them.

Arrange the fish on a serving dish and surround with boiled potatoes, sprinkled with chopped parsley. Serve on the side with the soup.


----------



## preston

thanks 5mmdpns - another one to try - i love fish - just never thought of putting it in soup. some friends of mine have salmon soup on new years eve - i got through one bowl - did not ask for seconds. lol will have to try these.

sam

and yes - being regular makes a happy sam!!!



5mmdpns said:


> Congrats on being regular Sam!!!!
> 
> The Icelandic People had a history of eating fish soup too. Here is a recipe for their fish soup if anyone is interested.
> Traditional Icelandic fish soup (halibut soup) - Fiskisúpa (lúðusúpa)
> This soup is among the oldest recorded Icelandic recipes. It's sweet-sour taste is unusual for fish-based soups. Traditionally, the recipe is given for halibut, but you can also use salmon, trout, wolf-fish or lumpfish, or other fatty fish.
> 
> 1 1/2 kg fresh fish with bones, cut into pieces to fit in the pan
> 1 1/2 litre water
> 2 tbs white vinegar
> 2 tsp salt
> 2 bay leaves
> 
> 50 g flour
> 100 ml cold water
> 
> 1/2 lemon
> 20 prunes
> 1-2 tbs sugar
> 200 ml water
> 
> potatoes
> parsley
> 
> If the prunes are dry, soak them in water for an hour or so, or cook them in a little sugar-water with the zest of the 1/2 lemon until soft. Keep them whole.
> 
> Put water, salt, vinegar and bay leaves in a saucepan and bring to the boil. Add the fish. skim off the scum when the liquid boils again. cook the fish until it loosens from the bones. Strain the cooking liquid into another saucepan, leaving a little in the pan with the fish to keep it moist.
> 
> Mix together the flour and cold water into a smooth paste. Bring the strained cooking liquid to the boil and pour in the flour paste in a thin stream, stirring constantly. Cook for 5-10 minutes.
> 
> When the soup is fully cooked, add the lemon juice and prunes, and if they were cooked, the prune cooking liquid with them.
> 
> Arrange the fish on a serving dish and surround with boiled potatoes, sprinkled with chopped parsley. Serve on the side with the soup.


----------



## Ann DeGray

preston said:


> Fall is definitely in the air  62 degrees outside  rain  overcast  no wind thankfully or it would feel colder. Not sure I am ready to give up the sunny warm weather but it will come whether I am ready or not. We havent had Indian summer yet so we have that to look forward to. As long as I am inside I really dont mind winter  it just makes getting around more difficult  I dont like being all bundled up when I go out. Enough griping.
> 
> As promised:
> 
> Snickerdoodles
> 1 cup soft shortening (I use butter)
> 1-1/2 cups sugar
> 2 eggs
> 2-3/4 cups flour
> 2 teaspoons cream of tartar
> 1 teaspoon baking soda
> ¼ teaspoon salt
> 2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
> 2 tablespoons sugar (two teaspoons of cinnamon and sugar is no where enough stuff to roll the dough in  I just throw some of each into a pie dish and have at it.)
> 
> Mix the shortening, sugar and eggs thoroughly.
> Mix all the dry ingredients and stir into the shortening, sugar and egg mixture.
> Roll into balls the size of a small walnut.
> Roll in a mixture of sugar and cinnamon.
> Place two inches apart on an ungreased baking sheet
> bake at 400 degrees for 8-10 minutes
> 
> Softer Snickerdoodles
> 1/3 cup butter, softened
> 1 cup sugar
> 3 egg whites (get out your bottled water bottle ladies)
> 2-1/4 cups flour
> 2 teaspoons cream of tartar
> 1 teaspoon baking soda
> ¼ teaspoon salt
> 2/3 cup low-fat buttermilk
> Cinnamon and sugar to roll the dough in
> 
> Preheat oven to 400 degrees
> Spray baking sheet with non-stick cooking spray  set aside.
> Mix together butter, sugar and the egg whites and beat well.
> In another bowl combine the flour, cream of tartar, baking soda and salt.
> Add the buttermilk and the dry ingredients to the butter mixture and stir to combine.
> Take teaspoon of dough  form ball  roll in mixture cinnamon and sugar
> Placed on sheet two inches apart
> Bake 8 minutes or until lightly browned.
> 
> Each cookie contains:
> Original recipe  75 calories  4g fat  6mg cholesterol  trace of fiber
> Revised recipe  45 calories  1g fat  3 mg cholesterol  trace of fiber
> 
> Now they both taste the same  the revised recipe makes a much softer cookie. Also  with the revised recipe  I have found that it helps to form the balls if you refrigerate the dough to firm it up a bit. I usually stick the bowl in the fridge while the pan is baking  take out the pan  fix the next pan  etc  etc  etc. I am sure you will come up with your own system  just know that the dough is sticky without refridgeration.
> 
> I am not one to usually worry about how much fat is in a recipe  I pretty much eat what I want  however  I will admit  the revised snickerdoodles are just as good as the original recipe  just softer.
> 
> Hickory continues being pregnant  I have a friend in Arizona that is expecting anytime  maybe they will both have their babies at the same time  hickory will just have more. We have a wager going on how many puppies hickory will have  avery and I say seven  Heidi says ten (I hope not for hickorys sake)  ayden says five  gary said eight. I just hope they are healthy and most of all that hickory is ok.
> 
> Our tomatoes are producing almost more than we can keep up with  they are so good fresh off the vine  I could live on mayo and tomato on toasted whole wheat bread  throw in thin slicked cucumber and I am in heaven. We are enjoying blts several times a week also.
> 
> Here is a recipe for you if you have lots of tomatoes:
> 
> Tomato Gratin
> 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
> 1 small red onion, thinly sliced
> 1 teaspoon thyme leaves
> 1 3/4 pounds plum tomatoes, sliced crosswise 1/4-inch thick
> Salt and freshly ground pepper
> 2 teaspoons balsamic vinegar
> 1 tablespoon unsalted butter
> 1/4 cup freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese
> Preheat the oven to 425°. Oil an 8-by-12-inch baking dish. In a medium skillet, heat the olive oil. Add the onion and thyme and cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until the onion is softened, about 7 minutes. Scrape the onion into the prepared baking dish and spread evenly over the bottom.
> Arrange the tomato slices over the onion in overlapping rows. Season with salt and pepper and drizzle with the balsamic vinegar. Dot the tomatoes with the butter and sprinkle the Parmigiano-Reggiano on top. Bake on the upper rack for about 15 minutes, until the cheese starts to brown and the gratin is bubbling. Let rest for about 5 minutes before serving.
> Make Ahead The assembled gratin can be refrigerated overnight. Bring to room temperature before baking.
> 
> http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/tomato-gratin?xid=DAILY090612TomatoGratin
> 
> The url will show you a picture if you want to see how it looks. It really sounds good to me.
> 
> Think I will be mowing sometime this weekend  the rain has stopped  the sun is trying to come through the clouds  so if it dries up enough I will be whizzing around on the mower for a couple of hours. We still have bare spots where even the weeds died due to the extreme drought  will have to reseed them this fall. Have some new grass coming up in the front yard covering the spaces where two trees used to be  we had them taken down this summer before they came down of their own accord into the house. Gary is still working on the tree in the back yard that blew down during one of the storms this summer. We will have campfire wood for a very long time.
> 
> Hope it is alright with you ladies to start this tea party a little earlier  it seemed to be well received last week.
> 
> sam


What a great post! I just discovered this. Have seen your 
"tea party" post in the past bue thought that meant there was a group of knitters somewhere having a tea party with real tea and pretty little cups....mayb wearing flowery hats. Now I see Sam is the host and I'm picturing him in a hat....lavender, I think...with big drooping roses in a darker shade of violet. No..now that I think about it let's make the hat a lovely violet color and the roses lavender.

Okay, Sam?


----------



## flockie

preston said:


> yeah ceili - very glad your wrist is almost back to normal - makes life so much easier when the body works the way is is supposed to.
> 
> have not heard from flockie recently - are you wroking her too hard. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Maelinde!!!!!!!!!!! We've really missed you! I'm so happy your neck is better, and Osiris seems be be adjusting very well.
> 
> Okay, on to my stoopid wrist (I promise this is the last of this boring subject). Done with therapy, although I'll continue with some exercises on my own. I can knit, type, do just about everything (blow drying my hair is awkward, though, so I got a haircut). The hugest thing, though, is that today, I (wait for it) hooked my bra behind my back!!!! that's a HUGE accomplishment for me! Tomorrow, I'll try to change the sheets on my bed all by myself. Pretty sure I can do it.
> 
> I also want to say the Flockie is a tremendous asset to our office. I'm so happy that she was able to come on board. I'm rather pleased with myself that I thought of her to temp for me while I was out, and doubly pleased that she was able to stay full-time so that I would have the wonderful opportunity to work with her. I've told her that she has to start bringing in some of her baked goods once she's settled into her schedule. Obviously, I'm nothing if not self-serving (especially when it comes to baked goodies)!
> 
> So, now, the wrist will rest on it's laurels, and be heard of no more. Thank you all for your support and healing energy!
Click to expand...

Hi Sam, 
Flockie here! I've been reading the tea party as I get time.... even if I don't comment often. How are you? How close is Hickory to delivering her latest brood? Ceili doesn't work me too hard.... my boss and her boss do... which is just fine. It's better being busy at work than not being busy sitting around at home.

Good to 'see' everyone here! Maelinde, nice to have you back. JoeP, I hope you are doing better and getting some rest instead of all the major house cleaning you've been doing. Dreamweaver, sending prayers and hugs that things start getting better for you and DH VERY SOON! Myfanwy, how are you and is Fale doing okay?

Catch up later with everyone!
Flockie


----------



## 5mmdpns

Ann DeGray, you paint a nice picture of Sam with his "tea hat".  I think he would be better suited to a newsboy cap in purple with a feather in it!!! haha, it is all good stuff. Welcome to our Tea Party Ann!!


----------



## preston

oh why not ann - i really like purple - am knitting a three button sleveless cartigan in egg plant wool - liking it very much.

am so glad you decided to join us - come often and have a cuppa.

sam



Ann DeGray said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fall is definitely in the air  62 degrees outside  rain  overcast  no wind thankfully or it would feel colder. Not sure I am ready to give up the sunny warm weather but it will come whether I am ready or not. We havent had Indian summer yet so we have that to look forward to. As long as I am inside I really dont mind winter  it just makes getting around more difficult  I dont like being all bundled up when I go out. Enough griping.
> 
> As promised:
> 
> Snickerdoodles
> 1 cup soft shortening (I use butter)
> 1-1/2 cups sugar
> 2 eggs
> 2-3/4 cups flour
> 2 teaspoons cream of tartar
> 1 teaspoon baking soda
> ¼ teaspoon salt
> 2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
> 2 tablespoons sugar (two teaspoons of cinnamon and sugar is no where enough stuff to roll the dough in  I just throw some of each into a pie dish and have at it.)
> 
> Mix the shortening, sugar and eggs thoroughly.
> Mix all the dry ingredients and stir into the shortening, sugar and egg mixture.
> Roll into balls the size of a small walnut.
> Roll in a mixture of sugar and cinnamon.
> Place two inches apart on an ungreased baking sheet
> bake at 400 degrees for 8-10 minutes
> 
> Softer Snickerdoodles
> 1/3 cup butter, softened
> 1 cup sugar
> 3 egg whites (get out your bottled water bottle ladies)
> 2-1/4 cups flour
> 2 teaspoons cream of tartar
> 1 teaspoon baking soda
> ¼ teaspoon salt
> 2/3 cup low-fat buttermilk
> Cinnamon and sugar to roll the dough in
> 
> Preheat oven to 400 degrees
> Spray baking sheet with non-stick cooking spray  set aside.
> Mix together butter, sugar and the egg whites and beat well.
> In another bowl combine the flour, cream of tartar, baking soda and salt.
> Add the buttermilk and the dry ingredients to the butter mixture and stir to combine.
> Take teaspoon of dough  form ball  roll in mixture cinnamon and sugar
> Placed on sheet two inches apart
> Bake 8 minutes or until lightly browned.
> 
> Each cookie contains:
> Original recipe  75 calories  4g fat  6mg cholesterol  trace of fiber
> Revised recipe  45 calories  1g fat  3 mg cholesterol  trace of fiber
> 
> Now they both taste the same  the revised recipe makes a much softer cookie. Also  with the revised recipe  I have found that it helps to form the balls if you refrigerate the dough to firm it up a bit. I usually stick the bowl in the fridge while the pan is baking  take out the pan  fix the next pan  etc  etc  etc. I am sure you will come up with your own system  just know that the dough is sticky without refridgeration.
> 
> I am not one to usually worry about how much fat is in a recipe  I pretty much eat what I want  however  I will admit  the revised snickerdoodles are just as good as the original recipe  just softer.
> 
> Hickory continues being pregnant  I have a friend in Arizona that is expecting anytime  maybe they will both have their babies at the same time  hickory will just have more. We have a wager going on how many puppies hickory will have  avery and I say seven  Heidi says ten (I hope not for hickorys sake)  ayden says five  gary said eight. I just hope they are healthy and most of all that hickory is ok.
> 
> Our tomatoes are producing almost more than we can keep up with  they are so good fresh off the vine  I could live on mayo and tomato on toasted whole wheat bread  throw in thin slicked cucumber and I am in heaven. We are enjoying blts several times a week also.
> 
> Here is a recipe for you if you have lots of tomatoes:
> 
> Tomato Gratin
> 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
> 1 small red onion, thinly sliced
> 1 teaspoon thyme leaves
> 1 3/4 pounds plum tomatoes, sliced crosswise 1/4-inch thick
> Salt and freshly ground pepper
> 2 teaspoons balsamic vinegar
> 1 tablespoon unsalted butter
> 1/4 cup freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese
> Preheat the oven to 425°. Oil an 8-by-12-inch baking dish. In a medium skillet, heat the olive oil. Add the onion and thyme and cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until the onion is softened, about 7 minutes. Scrape the onion into the prepared baking dish and spread evenly over the bottom.
> Arrange the tomato slices over the onion in overlapping rows. Season with salt and pepper and drizzle with the balsamic vinegar. Dot the tomatoes with the butter and sprinkle the Parmigiano-Reggiano on top. Bake on the upper rack for about 15 minutes, until the cheese starts to brown and the gratin is bubbling. Let rest for about 5 minutes before serving.
> Make Ahead The assembled gratin can be refrigerated overnight. Bring to room temperature before baking.
> 
> http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/tomato-gratin?xid=DAILY090612TomatoGratin
> 
> The url will show you a picture if you want to see how it looks. It really sounds good to me.
> 
> Think I will be mowing sometime this weekend  the rain has stopped  the sun is trying to come through the clouds  so if it dries up enough I will be whizzing around on the mower for a couple of hours. We still have bare spots where even the weeds died due to the extreme drought  will have to reseed them this fall. Have some new grass coming up in the front yard covering the spaces where two trees used to be  we had them taken down this summer before they came down of their own accord into the house. Gary is still working on the tree in the back yard that blew down during one of the storms this summer. We will have campfire wood for a very long time.
> 
> Hope it is alright with you ladies to start this tea party a little earlier  it seemed to be well received last week.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> What a great post! I just discovered this. Have seen your
> "tea party" post in the past bue thought that meant there was a group of knitters somewhere having a tea party with real tea and pretty little cups....mayb wearing flowery hats. Now I see Sam is the host and I'm picturing him in a hat....lavender, I think...with big drooping roses in a darker shade of violet. No..now that I think about it let's make the hat a lovely violet color and the roses lavender.
> 
> Okay, Sam?
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

flockie - i just mentioned yesterday we had not heard from you lately - thanks for stopping by and come back real soon.

sam



flockie said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah ceili - very glad your wrist is almost back to normal - makes life so much easier when the body works the way is is supposed to.
> 
> have not heard from flockie recently - are you wroking her too hard. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Maelinde!!!!!!!!!!! We've really missed you! I'm so happy your neck is better, and Osiris seems be be adjusting very well.
> 
> Okay, on to my stoopid wrist (I promise this is the last of this boring subject). Done with therapy, although I'll continue with some exercises on my own. I can knit, type, do just about everything (blow drying my hair is awkward, though, so I got a haircut). The hugest thing, though, is that today, I (wait for it) hooked my bra behind my back!!!! that's a HUGE accomplishment for me! Tomorrow, I'll try to change the sheets on my bed all by myself. Pretty sure I can do it.
> 
> I also want to say the Flockie is a tremendous asset to our office. I'm so happy that she was able to come on board. I'm rather pleased with myself that I thought of her to temp for me while I was out, and doubly pleased that she was able to stay full-time so that I would have the wonderful opportunity to work with her. I've told her that she has to start bringing in some of her baked goods once she's settled into her schedule. Obviously, I'm nothing if not self-serving (especially when it comes to baked goodies)!
> 
> So, now, the wrist will rest on it's laurels, and be heard of no more. Thank you all for your support and healing energy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Sam,
> Flockie here! I've been reading the tea party as I get time.... even if I don't comment often. How are you? How close is Hickory to delivering her latest brood? Ceili doesn't work me too hard.... my boss and her boss do... which is just fine. It's better being busy at work than not being busy sitting around at home.
> 
> Good to 'see' everyone here! Maelinde, nice to have you back. JoeP, I hope you are doing better and getting some rest instead of all the major house cleaning you've been doing. Dreamweaver, sending prayers and hugs that things start getting better for you and DH VERY SOON! Myfanwy, how are you and is Fale doing okay?
> 
> Catch up later with everyone!
> Flockie
Click to expand...


----------



## flockie

Darowil, beautiful photos! The zoo is one of my favorite places to visit.... however, I would prefer to see all these creatures in their natural habitat.

Those cathedral mounds are quite interesting. Amazing how huge they are considering the size of termites. 

However, I think the photos with you are the best. Really nice to see you! 

Flockie


----------



## Bulldog

Momma's Banana Nut Loaf
1 stick softened margarine 1 1/2 cups sugar
2 large eggs 2 cups all purpose flour
2 tsp. baking powder 1/2 tsp. baking soda
2 tsp. vanilla 1 cup chopped nuts
1 cup mashed bananas (about 3) 1/2 cup buttermilk

Cream together margarine, sugar, & eggs. Add mashed bananas, buttermilk, & vanilla.
Sift all dry ingredients together and add to wet ingredients.Stir in nuts.
Pour in prepared loaf pan (3/4 full)
Bake 35-40 min

Moma used to bake these & freeze them to give away.She used the same recipe for sweet potato loaf, leaving off bananas and substituting 1 cup mashed sweet potatoes, 1/2 tsp. nutmeg, cinnamon, & cloves

I have thoroughly proof read this and promis recipe is correct. Everyone loved this loaf and were delighted when Mom gave them one.


----------



## Bulldog

For those of you who do not have fresh tomatoes:

Merigold Tomatoes
2-28 oz cans choice cut diced tomatoes
1 medium onion, diced
4 tbsp. worcestershire sauce
1 stick margarine 
8 tsp. brown sugar
1/4-1/2 tsp cajun seasoning 
4 cups grated cheddar cheese
2 cups pepperidge farm-blue label- herb seaasoned stuffing mix

Saute onion in margarine until soft, add seasonings.
Stir in tomatoes and stuffing mix.
In casserole dish, layer half of tomato mixture and top with 2 cups grated cheese
Layer second half of tomatoes
Bake in preheated 350 degree oven until bubbly hot. Top with remainder of cheese and let melt.

This is real winner at potluck dinners


----------



## Bulldog

I have tried to write you all a couple times and puter knocking me off. DH has not had time to show me how to cut and paste from here.
Did I miss something about Marianne's son? What happened?
Maelinde...so glad to see you back on. Glad Orisis is recovering. Lost my 14 year old Mac to renal failure
budasha...if you are able, save the waterfall for the serenity it brings
Darowil...love the pictures and you are a lovely woman
Daralene...past time you did for yourself. I had to give a lecture once on my hadcrafts. I had to really scrounge to get some pictures


----------



## Bulldog

as well as actual crafts.
My oldest DD continues with major health issues. I am so afraid they are missing something here and trying to get her to go to Mayo. They can afford it.
My DD who took the test is continuing to wait on results. So pray it works out for her
Baby DD is homesick. Knew she would be once settled. Try to encourage her on phone but feel trip coming on.
Pray you all have good weekend. Have babysat my four year old grandson most of the day. Now plan to curl up with the afghan I am making. On my fourth strip. I feel I will need fiveteen to cover top of KS bed. I have the cuffs done on a pair of socks...I am going to the Sr Center Wed to join the knitting group there, so have three projects I can work on.
Sorlenna...I need a red shawl for Christmas SS class part (just kidding) You are really turning them out girl
Sam we are all anxious for Hickory
Joe, please don't overdo. You are so inspiring to me.


----------



## Lurker 2

flockie said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah ceili - very glad your wrist is almost back to normal - makes life so much easier when the body works the way is is supposed to.
> 
> have not heard from flockie recently - are you wroking her too hard. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Maelinde!!!!!!!!!!! We've really missed you! I'm so happy your neck is better, and Osiris seems be be adjusting very well.
> 
> Okay, on to my stoopid wrist (I promise this is the last of this boring subject). Done with therapy, although I'll continue with some exercises on my own. I can knit, type, do just about everything (blow drying my hair is awkward, though, so I got a haircut). The hugest thing, though, is that today, I (wait for it) hooked my bra behind my back!!!! that's a HUGE accomplishment for me! Tomorrow, I'll try to change the sheets on my bed all by myself. Pretty sure I can do it.
> 
> I also want to say the Flockie is a tremendous asset to our office. I'm so happy that she was able to come on board. I'm rather pleased with myself that I thought of her to temp for me while I was out, and doubly pleased that she was able to stay full-time so that I would have the wonderful opportunity to work with her. I've told her that she has to start bringing in some of her baked goods once she's settled into her schedule. Obviously, I'm nothing if not self-serving (especially when it comes to baked goodies)!
> 
> So, now, the wrist will rest on it's laurels, and be heard of no more. Thank you all for your support and healing energy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Sam,
> Flockie here! I've been reading the tea party as I get time.... even if I don't comment often. How are you? How close is Hickory to delivering her latest brood? Ceili doesn't work me too hard.... my boss and her boss do... which is just fine. It's better being busy at work than not being busy sitting around at home.
> 
> Good to 'see' everyone here! Maelinde, nice to have you back. JoeP, I hope you are doing better and getting some rest instead of all the major house cleaning you've been doing. Dreamweaver, sending prayers and hugs that things start getting better for you and DH VERY SOON! Myfanwy, how are you and is Fale doing okay?
> 
> Catch up later with everyone!
> Flockie
Click to expand...

Flockie, delighted you had time to drop in! Fale now has a 'moon boot' which is a much better look than plaster- and is already ready for church- I must go have my shower and get dressed!!!... It is so good you have a job you enjoy!


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi Sam and Tea Partiers around the world! I've been reading faithfully and keeping notes in my little notebook so I can say prayers for all who need them. It's been hard to post because I've been babysitting full time for my little preemie granddaughter. When I get home at night, I have about enough energy to get dinner and fall asleep in my chair until its time to go to bed! LOL Lly is now up to 5lbs.6oz (she was born April 2 at 1lb, 6oz.) and is doing remarkably well. Her mental and physical progress is measured from her due date (July 22) and she is doing everything a 6-week old baby should. We are so thankful that she has avoided most of the problems that preemies can have.

Sam, I see that the tea party is really growing under your management - congratulations.You are doing a super job. Got to go - baby wants to be fed! Doing a little extra sitting this weekend because DD and SIL are going out for their 10th anniversary. Love to all, Paula


----------



## DaylilyDawn

I have some really good news. My youngest was supposed to fly to Bahrain to hook up with his ship the USS Enterprise but before he was to leave, the situation in Libya happened. So that trip was canceled and he was to fly out today to Turkey on a military hop to catch up with his ship.I am so glad that he is not in the Middle East at the moment. he is real good about letting us know where he is as far as he can tell us with out letting top secret information out.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Bulldog, Marianne's son has been ill with kidney disease for a long time. He is waiting for a transplant but sometimes living has a way of interfering with that. Right now he has had some emergency come up with his kidneys. Marianne has gone to be with him while he is in the hospital. This is why she has been away and we are concerned for her and for her son. They both are in need of prayers. 

Bulldog, thank you so much for your tomatoe recipe!!! I shall look forward to making this as a side dish for a roast beef or roast ham!!! Mashed pots are sounding good with this!!


----------



## preston

bulldog - thank you so much for the great recipes. they both sound good. i'm beginning to wonder with all these new recipes and cooking going on when are we going to have time to knit?

sam



Bulldog said:


> For those of you who do not have fresh tomatoes:
> 
> Merigold Tomatoes
> 2-28 oz cans choice cut diced tomatoes
> 1 medium onion, diced
> 4 tbsp. worcestershire sauce
> 1 stick margarine
> 8 tsp. brown sugar
> 1/4-1/2 tsp cajun seasoning
> 4 cups grated cheddar cheese
> 2 cups pepperidge farm-blue label- herb seaasoned stuffing mix
> 
> Saute onion in margarine until soft, add seasonings.
> Stir in tomatoes and stuffing mix.
> In casserole dish, layer half of tomato mixture and top with 2 cups grated cheese
> Layer second half of tomatoes
> Bake in preheated 350 degree oven until bubbly hot. Top with remainder of cheese and let melt.
> 
> This is real winner at potluck dinners


----------



## preston

glad you had time to stop by grandmapuala - and cudos for the baby coming along so well - i am surprised she is home yet being still so small. my heather was 5lb11oz when we brought her home. so tiny. can't imagine a little over a pound.

just remember - grandma's need rest too - so make sure you get as much as possible.

we will be looking for you again between diaper changes.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi Sam and Tea Partiers around the world! I've been reading faithfully and keeping notes in my little notebook so I can say prayers for all who need them. It's been hard to post because I've been babysitting full time for my little preemie granddaughter. When I get home at night, I have about enough energy to get dinner and fall asleep in my chair until its time to go to bed! LOL Lly is now up to 5lbs.6oz (she was born April 2 at 1lb, 6oz.) and is doing remarkably well. Her mental and physical progress is measured from her due date (July 22) and she is doing everything a 6-week old baby should. We are so thankful that she has avoided most of the problems that preemies can have.
> 
> Sam, I see that the tea party is really growing under your management - congratulations.You are doing a super job. Got to go - baby wants to be fed! Doing a little extra sitting this weekend because DD and SIL are going out for their 10th anniversary. Love to all, Paula


----------



## preston

daylilydawn - what grand news about your son - keeping him close in thought and prayer for his safe return - the safe return of all our boys.

so good of you to share the news with us - hope you enjoyed the tea and conversation and will join us again real soon.

sam



DaylilyDawn said:


> I have some really good news. My youngest was supposed to fly to Bahrain to hook up with his ship the USS Enterprise but before he was to leave, the situation in Libya happened. So that trip was canceled and he was to fly out today to Turkey on a military hop to catch up with his ship.I am so glad that he is not in the Middle East at the moment. he is real good about letting us know where he is as far as he can tell us with out letting top secret information out.


----------



## preston

i just found this recipe from "the bitten word" out of good eating magazine - thought some of you would enjoy it - sounds super good to me.

sam

Sugar Roasted Peaches

(This photo: Fine Cooking)
INGREDIENTS
2 slices thick-cut bacon 
4 ripe semi-firm medium peaches (about 8 oz. each), halved and pitted 
2 tsp. raw sugar, such as demerara or turbinado 
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper 
3 large sprigs fresh summer or winter savory, thyme, or rosemary 
METHOD
Position a rack in the center of the oven and heat the oven to 450°F.
Cook the bacon in a 12-inch cast-iron skillet over medium heat, flipping occasionally, until crisp, 5 to 8 minutes. Drain on a plate lined with paper towels. Pour the bacon fat from the skillet into a small heatproof bowl, leaving a slick of fat in the skillet; youll need 4 tsp. reserved fat. (If you dont have enough, make up the difference with extra-virgin olive oil.) Raise the heat under the skillet to medium high.
Sprinkle the cut sides of the peaches evenly with the sugar and a tiny pinch each of salt and pepper. Arrange the peaches in the skillet cut side down and tuck the herbs around them. Tear the bacon slices in quarters and tuck the pieces around the peaches. Drizzle 2 tsp. of the reserved bacon fat evenly over the peaches and let them cook undisturbed until the cut sides begin to brown, about 5 minutes.
Sprinkle the uncut sides of the peaches with a tiny pinch of salt, then transfer the skillet to the oven and roast until the peaches are just tender, about 10 minutes.
Flip the peaches, drizzle with 2 tsp. more of the reserved bacon fat, and continue to roast until theyre tender but not falling apart, about 5 minutes more. Enjoy the bacon as a cooks treat, or save it for another use; discard the herbs. Let the peaches cool slightly before serving.
Make Ahead Tips
You can make the peaches up to 2 days ahead and refrigerate them in an airtight container. To reheat, arrange the peaches on a microwave-safe dish, cover loosely with a paper towel, and heat on high for about 1 minute.
Fine Cooking (August/September 2012), recipe by Bill Taibe 
Subscribe to Fine Cooking


----------



## Ann DeGray

Do any of you tea partiers have a recipe for Tomato/Lemon Peel SAUCE? My grandmother used to make it and we ate it as dessert. It was not a preserve although I think the ingredients might be very much the same. I have experimented and I first cut the lemon into small sections, (peel and all), add Splenda and water. I cook it in a pan until the peel is soft and I think it's sweet enough. Then I add cut-up tomatoes (I don't have a garden so have to either buy fresh from grocery store or use canned peel tomatoes and I "smoosh" them with my fingers). I add cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice. Cook it all together. Taste. 

Maybe a little more cinnamon? Yes, I think so, too. Besides, cinnamon is good for you.

Does it sound like anything you recognize? My brother Bill is coming for a visit in November. I'm gonna fix Glorified Rice and Tomato Sauce and see if he thinks either one tastes like what Grandma Dunbar used to make.


----------



## 5mmdpns

How many squares do you count in this little diagram? There are so many numbers to come up with and we have been passing this diagram around the town trying to see who is correct. I count 40 squares altogether.


----------



## gagesmom

I'm back and as promised I brought some pictures.
We had a great afternoon at the fair.


----------



## inishowen

Sam, thank you for answering my question re the recent date on your avator. I was curious and a bit nosy too! You're a great host, managing to include everyone, and welcome newbies too.


----------



## gagesmom

Ann DeGray said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fall is definitely in the air  62 degrees outside  rain  overcast  no wind thankfully or it would feel colder. Not sure I am ready to give up the sunny warm weather but it will come whether I am ready or not. We havent had Indian summer yet so we have that to look forward to. As long as I am inside I really dont mind winter  it just makes getting around more difficult  I dont like being all bundled up when I go out. Enough griping.
> 
> As promised:
> 
> Snickerdoodles
> 1 cup soft shortening (I use butter)
> 1-1/2 cups sugar
> 2 eggs
> 2-3/4 cups flour
> 2 teaspoons cream of tartar
> 1 teaspoon baking soda
> ¼ teaspoon salt
> 2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
> 2 tablespoons sugar (two teaspoons of cinnamon and sugar is no where enough stuff to roll the dough in  I just throw some of each into a pie dish and have at it.)
> 
> Mix the shortening, sugar and eggs thoroughly.
> Mix all the dry ingredients and stir into the shortening, sugar and egg mixture.
> Roll into balls the size of a small walnut.
> Roll in a mixture of sugar and cinnamon.
> Place two inches apart on an ungreased baking sheet
> bake at 400 degrees for 8-10 minutes
> 
> Softer Snickerdoodles
> 1/3 cup butter, softened
> 1 cup sugar
> 3 egg whites (get out your bottled water bottle ladies)
> 2-1/4 cups flour
> 2 teaspoons cream of tartar
> 1 teaspoon baking soda
> ¼ teaspoon salt
> 2/3 cup low-fat buttermilk
> Cinnamon and sugar to roll the dough in
> 
> Preheat oven to 400 degrees
> Spray baking sheet with non-stick cooking spray  set aside.
> Mix together butter, sugar and the egg whites and beat well.
> In another bowl combine the flour, cream of tartar, baking soda and salt.
> Add the buttermilk and the dry ingredients to the butter mixture and stir to combine.
> Take teaspoon of dough  form ball  roll in mixture cinnamon and sugar
> Placed on sheet two inches apart
> Bake 8 minutes or until lightly browned.
> 
> Each cookie contains:
> Original recipe  75 calories  4g fat  6mg cholesterol  trace of fiber
> Revised recipe  45 calories  1g fat  3 mg cholesterol  trace of fiber
> 
> Now they both taste the same  the revised recipe makes a much softer cookie. Also  with the revised recipe  I have found that it helps to form the balls if you refrigerate the dough to firm it up a bit. I usually stick the bowl in the fridge while the pan is baking  take out the pan  fix the next pan  etc  etc  etc. I am sure you will come up with your own system  just know that the dough is sticky without refridgeration.
> 
> I am not one to usually worry about how much fat is in a recipe  I pretty much eat what I want  however  I will admit  the revised snickerdoodles are just as good as the original recipe  just softer.
> 
> Hickory continues being pregnant  I have a friend in Arizona that is expecting anytime  maybe they will both have their babies at the same time  hickory will just have more. We have a wager going on how many puppies hickory will have  avery and I say seven  Heidi says ten (I hope not for hickorys sake)  ayden says five  gary said eight. I just hope they are healthy and most of all that hickory is ok.
> 
> Our tomatoes are producing almost more than we can keep up with  they are so good fresh off the vine  I could live on mayo and tomato on toasted whole wheat bread  throw in thin slicked cucumber and I am in heaven. We are enjoying blts several times a week also.
> 
> Here is a recipe for you if you have lots of tomatoes:
> 
> Tomato Gratin
> 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
> 1 small red onion, thinly sliced
> 1 teaspoon thyme leaves
> 1 3/4 pounds plum tomatoes, sliced crosswise 1/4-inch thick
> Salt and freshly ground pepper
> 2 teaspoons balsamic vinegar
> 1 tablespoon unsalted butter
> 1/4 cup freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese
> Preheat the oven to 425°. Oil an 8-by-12-inch baking dish. In a medium skillet, heat the olive oil. Add the onion and thyme and cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until the onion is softened, about 7 minutes. Scrape the onion into the prepared baking dish and spread evenly over the bottom.
> Arrange the tomato slices over the onion in overlapping rows. Season with salt and pepper and drizzle with the balsamic vinegar. Dot the tomatoes with the butter and sprinkle the Parmigiano-Reggiano on top. Bake on the upper rack for about 15 minutes, until the cheese starts to brown and the gratin is bubbling. Let rest for about 5 minutes before serving.
> Make Ahead The assembled gratin can be refrigerated overnight. Bring to room temperature before baking.
> 
> http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/tomato-gratin?xid=DAILY090612TomatoGratin
> 
> The url will show you a picture if you want to see how it looks. It really sounds good to me.
> 
> Think I will be mowing sometime this weekend  the rain has stopped  the sun is trying to come through the clouds  so if it dries up enough I will be whizzing around on the mower for a couple of hours. We still have bare spots where even the weeds died due to the extreme drought  will have to reseed them this fall. Have some new grass coming up in the front yard covering the spaces where two trees used to be  we had them taken down this summer before they came down of their own accord into the house. Gary is still working on the tree in the back yard that blew down during one of the storms this summer. We will have campfire wood for a very long time.
> 
> Hope it is alright with you ladies to start this tea party a little earlier  it seemed to be well received last week.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> What a great post! I just discovered this. Have seen your
> "tea party" post in the past bue thought that meant there was a group of knitters somewhere having a tea party with real tea and pretty little cups....mayb wearing flowery hats. Now I see Sam is the host and I'm picturing him in a hat....lavender, I think...with big drooping roses in a darker shade of violet. No..now that I think about it let's make the hat a lovely violet color and the roses lavender.
> 
> Okay, Sam?
Click to expand...

Now I have a picture in my head of Sam wearing that hat. (giggle, giggle)


----------



## preston

i can only see thirty.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> How many squares do you count in this little diagram? There are so many numbers to come up with and we have been passing this diagram around the town trying to see who is correct. I count 40 squares altogether.


----------



## preston

looks and sounds like everyone had a great time.

sam

thanks for sharing the pictures gagesmom.



gagesmom said:


> I'm back and as promised I brought some pictures.
> We had a great afternoon at the fair.


----------



## gagesmom

wish you were all there


----------



## 2mchyrn

Love Snickerdoodles! I'm lazy and make the dough into foil covered logs, put in refrig or freezer and then cut of pieces, roll and put in sugar mix (great job for children). I would also freeze the rolls and quickly put a sheetful in the oven while fixing breakfast -- great way to get kids out of bed and into the kitchen. Wow, Snickerdoodles for breakfast -- no, for your school lunch. Experienced Mom of 4!


----------



## preston

welcome 2mchyrn - so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - hope you stop again real soon. good idea with the snickerdoodle dough - never thought of that.

sam



2mchyrn said:


> Love Snickerdoodles! I'm lazy and make the dough into foil covered logs, put in refrig or freezer and then cut of pieces, roll and put in sugar mix (great job for children). I would also freeze the rolls and quickly put a sheetful in the oven while fixing breakfast -- great way to get kids out of bed and into the kitchen. Wow, Snickerdoodles for breakfast -- no, for your school lunch. Experienced Mom of 4!


----------



## Grandmapaula

preston said:


> glad you had time to stop by grandmapuala - and cudos for the baby coming along so well - i am surprised she is home yet being still so small. my heather was 5lb11oz when we brought her home. so tiny. can't imagine a little over a pound.
> 
> just remember - grandma's need rest too - so make sure you get as much as possible.
> 
> we will be looking for you again between diaper changes.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam and Tea Partiers around the world! I've been reading faithfully and keeping notes in my little notebook so I can say prayers for all who need them. It's been hard to post because I've been babysitting full time for my little preemie granddaughter. When I get home at night, I have about enough energy to get dinner and fall asleep in my chair until its time to go to bed! LOL Lly is now up to 5lbs.6oz (she was born April 2 at 1lb, 6oz.) and is doing remarkably well. Her mental and physical progress is measured from her due date (July 22) and she is doing everything a 6-week old baby should. We are so thankful that she has avoided most of the problems that preemies can have.
> 
> Sam, I see that the tea party is really growing under your management - congratulations.You are doing a super job. Got to go - baby wants to be fed! Doing a little extra sitting this weekend because DD and SIL are going out for their 10th anniversary. Love to all, Paula
Click to expand...

She was just a little over 3 lbs when DD brought her home - surprised me too that she was able to come out so small - but she was very healthy and she had already spent 97 days in the intensive care unit - the commute was beginning to get to all of us - hospital is about 50 miles away. This way it's a much easier trip - my daughter lives 4-tenths of a mile from me - pretty easy drive! 
Got baby fed, now have to go feed me and big sister Katie (age 9). Paula


----------



## 2mchyrn

I also do that with Christmas cookies dough. I hate standing for long periods of time to spoonful cookie dough onto baking sheets.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi Sam and Tea Partiers around the world! I've been reading faithfully and keeping notes in my little notebook so I can say prayers for all who need them. It's been hard to post because I've been babysitting full time for my little preemie granddaughter. When I get home at night, I have about enough energy to get dinner and fall asleep in my chair until its time to go to bed! LOL Lly is now up to 5lbs.6oz (she was born April 2 at 1lb, 6oz.) and is doing remarkably well. Her mental and physical progress is measured from her due date (July 22) and she is doing everything a 6-week old baby should. We are so thankful that she has avoided most of the problems that preemies can have.
> 
> Sam, I see that the tea party is really growing under your management - congratulations.You are doing a super job. Got to go - baby wants to be fed! Doing a little extra sitting this weekend because DD and SIL are going out for their 10th anniversary. Love to all, Paula


I am so glad your grand baby is doing so well. 37 years ago my oldest son was born and he weighed only 3 lbs 7 1/2 ozs but he was not a premature baby. He was able to maintain his own body temperature. He was born with his chest caved in so severely that his lungs could not fully expand to get enough oxygen. 15 minutes in 85 degree water at the beach and he would be blue around the mouth and nail beds. His other birth defect involved the reproductive organ. the opening stopped in the middle instead of on the tip.
He is a small framed man due to his growth being affected by kidney disease that eventually caused him to have to have a kidney transplant in Sept. 2000.


----------



## Silverowl

jheiens said:


> Just had a message from Marianne. She was so- o-o-o-o-o happy!! DS was up walking without major pain and he and DIL would be going home to Alabama tomorrow where he will be admitted to hospital where DIL works and further tests will be done. She says that a transplant has been put off for a while longer. Her mom is fine and the other DS came for the weekend to give Cindi a break. She sends Loves, Hugs, and Prayers all around.
> 
> Yeah!!!! Ohio Joy


Send her my love and tell her we are sending lots of healing her way as well.


----------



## Silverowl

I can see 30 as well Sam.


----------



## preston

i think 5mmdpns has better glasses than we do silverowl.

sam



Silverowl said:


> I can see 30 as well Sam.


----------



## Joe P

I see 27 how do you see 30? he he. The banana nut bread are you to bake it at 350 degrees? Or did I miss that? I got vacuuming and mopping done and need to nap but dinner is coming up. Take care kids. joe p.


----------



## Ann DeGray

2mchyrn said:


> Love Snickerdoodles! I'm lazy and make the dough into foil covered logs, put in refrig or freezer and then cut of pieces, roll and put in sugar mix (great job for children). I would also freeze the rolls and quickly put a sheetful in the oven while fixing breakfast -- great way to get kids out of bed and into the kitchen. Wow, Snickerdoodles for breakfast -- no, for your school lunch. Experienced Mom of 4!


Good idea! The logs of cookie dough, I mean....don't have any school aged kids around. My granddaughter wakes up early enough to make snickerdoodles before school; sets no alarm, just does it if she has planned it the night before. The other mornings she sleeps as late as she can....???


----------



## cathie02664

Yummy tomatoes. I don't have this one, i'm gonna give a try tomorrow. Thank you


----------



## oddball

2mchyrn said:


> Love Snickerdoodles! I'm lazy and make the dough into foil covered logs, put in refrig or freezer and then cut of pieces, roll and put in sugar mix (great job for children). I would also freeze the rolls and quickly put a sheetful in the oven while fixing breakfast -- great way to get kids out of bed and into the kitchen. Wow, Snickerdoodles for breakfast -- no, for your school lunch. Experienced Mom of 4!


What a great idea. Have put cookie dough in fridge before but not frozen them. Would save a lot of time. Thanks.


----------



## Southern Gal

preston said:


> i think 5mmdpns has better glasses than we do silverowl.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see 30 as well Sam.
Click to expand...

 :hunf: ok, explain to me where the other sqs are? i count 27
hi to the new folks, i tell you we are addictive  
again, with the recipes. :| how can you keep up with so many good sounding ones. i think i would like the west lake fish soup, :roll: ahhh without the fish, sounds like a good egg drop to me. and i am thinking the tomato gratin sounds like something i would like with my angel hair pasta. only i am gonna use basil instead of thyme. 
sam i am saying hickory will have 5 healthy pups. 
hey maelinde good to hear from you girl. you were on here alot when i first joined and then had the medical issues seems like a yr ago. so nice to hear from you.
i am like so many others on here, i love fall weather, its my favorite and i love to go where the foliage is something to gasp about, unfortunatly its not gonna be around here, to much dry weather and hot sun. a couple yrs ago, when we went to the smokies the scenery was awsome, if i could figure out how to put pics on i would put the ones we took at gatlinburg. including the one of me crawling through the tubes to come up in the center of the penguin center. hurt my knees but i wasn't missin out on that experiance. one of these days. i too like seeing who i am talking to, i feel like i know all of you and that just makes it personal. 
ok, gonna go read some, i have had a bit of the ol tummy troubles today, we were at friends like we do once every month and we all just brought finger foods and i gave myself permission to indulge, my cousin who is the best cook made her homemade baked peach pies, (like fried pies) i had a half and a sm pc of pecan pie. :thumbup: also ate some other rich stuff, i think thats what did it for me. so today, i am on cold soda and crackers till i get my mojo back. shudda known :shock:


----------



## Althea

Great photos, Darowil, though the terrain makes me shudder somewhat, since I'm a 'concrete and tall buildings' city-dweller. Ten miles out of the city and I'm decidedly uncomfortable! Was sent to Alice Springs and Darwin to work for a few weeks as a court transcription typist on a couple of occasions, and only went because they paid me to go! Swallowing a fly in the Olgas (a series of rock formations) didn't add to my comfort, either. And it took weeks to get the red dust out of my clothes, skin and hair! Wouldn't want to discourage overseas visitors, most of whom love it because it is so different from anything they've experienced before, but each to his own I guess. Daralene, and other TPers out there, if you ever make it to Adelaide I have a spare room, plenty of free time, and would enjoy showing you around our city, if not our country! Just give me a few days' notice before you appear on the doorstep! But if you're just dropping by for coffee/tea, come any time and excuse the mess. Just after 9 a.m. Sunday here. Hoping you all have a good weekend.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Ann DeGray said:


> Do any of you tea partiers have a recipe for Tomato/Lemon Peel SAUCE? My grandmother used to make it and we ate it as dessert. It was not a preserve although I think the ingredients might be very much the same. I have experimented and I first cut the lemon into small sections, (peel and all), add Splenda and water. I cook it in a pan until the peel is soft and I think it's sweet enough. Then I add cut-up tomatoes (I don't have a garden so have to either buy fresh from grocery store or use canned peel tomatoes and I "smoosh" them with my fingers). I add cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice. Cook it all together. Taste.
> 
> Maybe a little more cinnamon? Yes, I think so, too. Besides, cinnamon is good for you.
> 
> Does it sound like anything you recognize? My brother Bill is coming for a visit in November. I'm gonna fix Glorified Rice and Tomato Sauce and see if he thinks either one tastes like what Grandma Dunbar used to make.


Sounds like Tomato Marmalaide?? try and google online and see what you find and think. I had some years and years ago. Was delicious!


----------



## Sorlenna

Just checking in/catching up...it's suppertime. I am still on that same shawl...on the same row, probably! :shock: I had to frog again, but now I am on the purl row past that last trouble spot--18 rows to go to finish the second repeats of the chart. Whew. I gotta get this thing done so I can publish. 

I spent a bit of time putting patterns on Craftsy, so now they are there and on Ravelry, too. Since I kicked off my fundraiser and plan to donate 50% of the proceeds to C's cancer/family support fund, I am trying to get a bit more exposure. And I need to start thinking about Halloween as well!

The hat didn't felt right...I suppose it would help if I had a dryer, but it is what it is. I'm trying something else for this one, and I guess it will be a one-of-a-kind if it turns out to be anything at all. But I can say I learned something, so I don't consider it a failure--I just know what not to do next time. :mrgreen:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> I see 27 how do you see 30? he he. The banana nut bread are you to bake it at 350 degrees? Or did I miss that? I got vacuuming and mopping done and need to nap but dinner is coming up. Take care kids. joe p.


haha, you have to re-arrange the squares in your head and get several squares together to make other squares! Did you all count the big square that contains all of the other squares?


----------



## preston

cathy up in cape cod - have the leaves started to turn yet? so glad you stopped off at the tea party - maybe you can keep us up to date of the leaves - maybe even post some pictures for us who can't come visit.

sam



cathie02664 said:


> Yummy tomatoes. I don't have this one, i'm gonna give a try tomorrow. Thank you


----------



## preston

i'm with you southern - it worth the soda and crackers to have some nice treats that someone else has cooked.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think 5mmdpns has better glasses than we do silverowl.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see 30 as well Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :hunf: ok, explain to me where the other sqs are? i count 27
> hi to the new folks, i tell you we are addictive
> again, with the recipes. :| how can you keep up with so many good sounding ones. i think i would like the west lake fish soup, :roll: ahhh without the fish, sounds like a good egg drop to me. and i am thinking the tomato gratin sounds like something i would like with my angel hair pasta. only i am gonna use basil instead of thyme.
> sam i am saying hickory will have 5 healthy pups.
> hey maelinde good to hear from you girl. you were on here alot when i first joined and then had the medical issues seems like a yr ago. so nice to hear from you.
> i am like so many others on here, i love fall weather, its my favorite and i love to go where the foliage is something to gasp about, unfortunatly its not gonna be around here, to much dry weather and hot sun. a couple yrs ago, when we went to the smokies the scenery was awsome, if i could figure out how to put pics on i would put the ones we took at gatlinburg. including the one of me crawling through the tubes to come up in the center of the penguin center. hurt my knees but i wasn't missin out on that experiance. one of these days. i too like seeing who i am talking to, i feel like i know all of you and that just makes it personal.
> ok, gonna go read some, i have had a bit of the ol tummy troubles today, we were at friends like we do once every month and we all just brought finger foods and i gave myself permission to indulge, my cousin who is the best cook made her homemade baked peach pies, (like fried pies) i had a half and a sm pc of pecan pie. :thumbup: also ate some other rich stuff, i think thats what did it for me. so today, i am on cold soda and crackers till i get my mojo back. shudda known :shock:
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

sorlenna - what would happen if you tried to felt it in the oven? how do you dry your clothes?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Just checking in/catching up...it's suppertime. I am still on that same shawl...on the same row, probably! :shock: I had to frog again, but now I am on the purl row past that last trouble spot--18 rows to go to finish the second repeats of the chart. Whew. I gotta get this thing done so I can publish.
> 
> I spent a bit of time putting patterns on Craftsy, so now they are there and on Ravelry, too. Since I kicked off my fundraiser and plan to donate 50% of the proceeds to C's cancer/family support fund, I am trying to get a bit more exposure. And I need to start thinking about Halloween as well!
> 
> The hat didn't felt right...I suppose it would help if I had a dryer, but it is what it is. I'm trying something else for this one, and I guess it will be a one-of-a-kind if it turns out to be anything at all. But I can say I learned something, so I don't consider it a failure--I just know what not to do next time. :mrgreen:


----------



## NanaCaren

2mchyrn said:


> Love Snickerdoodles! I'm lazy and make the dough into foil covered logs, put in refrig or freezer and then cut of pieces, roll and put in sugar mix (great job for children). I would also freeze the rolls and quickly put a sheetful in the oven while fixing breakfast -- great way to get kids out of bed and into the kitchen. Wow, Snickerdoodles for breakfast -- no, for your school lunch. Experienced Mom of 4!


I make all my cookies into logs and freeze them too. Have been doing that for years, the children take out their favorite cookie slice and pop into the toaster oven. Fresh baked cookies any time.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Darowil, wonderful pictures. You look great too.
> I love those not actually flora pics, wonder what those are, I love them.
> Thank you for sharing.


ME TOO.....and the termite mounds are spectacular... Thanks so much for taking us along on your adventure....


----------



## Jan L

5mmdpns said:


> How many squares do you count in this little diagram? There are so many numbers to come up with and we have been passing this diagram around the town trying to see who is correct. I count 40 squares altogether.


You're a better counter than I am. I only see 32. Fun to try.


----------



## Jan L

I'm back. The baby afghan is getting close to done. Yeah! DH is home from golfing. He came in 2nd, one stroke from 1st. We went to church for supper tonight...beef and pork roast. Yum. Everything was homemade. The desserts were yummy too. I tried the buttermilk pie and loved it. I gave part of it to DH because it was very sweet. 
Daylilydawn...good new about your son. Wish that none of our guys were in harms way. Do you have a lot of Day Lilies? I have many over at the lake house that I would like to transfer here, but they're like candy for all the deer here in the city. We don't have that problem in the country. Go figure. Is there a day lily farm near you? I know there are some big growers in Florida. I will come to Lakeland in February for the Quilt Expo. We spend Jan., Feb. and March in Florida. 
I'll check back later. It's game time. Go Spartans!


----------



## pammie1234

Saturday night in Texas. It was a very nice day, and is even cool tonight. Could we be getting some fall weather? It will be interesting. Not near enough rain. I was hoping we would get more today, but no way.

I am so envious of you with your tomato plants! I think I have 6 little tomatoes. One is now turning red, and it isn't even the first one to grow. That one is bigger, but still green. Maybe next year I will do better!

I finally finished the afghan and will post a pic soon. I'm going to check out the quillos. That sounds pretty cool. Now I am trying to get pysched up to start the next one!


----------



## margewhaples

What are quillos? MJW


----------



## margewhaples

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here come some long promised photos.
> 
> 
> 
> that water buffalo looks rather interested in you! Hope there was something between you! what about the croc. was that like the one you walked along!? like nothing at all to keep you safe?! And a larger than life size frog! great pics.!!
> I think I will be sticking to the zoo!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These photos were all taken from a boat. If we had meet a croc on our walk along the dam wall than this what we would have met- rather glad we didn't!
> The termite mounds as we drove through of hte national Parks in the area round Darwin.
> Now I will show some flora from different areas around Darwin (and usually I don't know what these are called).
Click to expand...

Darowil: What was the last picture that looked like a flourescent bulb in a tree. Isn't it interesting to see the fascinating and unique creations and the diversity. I am sure that I never have seen anything like these. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Love the peach recipe Sam and the extra benefit is the cook getting to eat all the bacon..... 

With the vivid description of the hat you could be wearing, it reminded me of a birthday party we had for one of the GD's. It was a huge Tea Party with youngest daughter's collection of pots as ceterpieces on all the tables, stations to dress up, do nails, hair, etc. etc. Lots of dancing. I wish I had the picture in my computer but know I don't. My DH has never actually grown up so he entered the fray wholehearteldy andthe girls draped him in pearls and he wore a big brimmed floppy hat and danced with every screaming 6 year old there.... It was great fun.....

Sure hope Hickory is resting well before the onslaught of motherhood duties befall her again.


----------



## Sorlenna

preston said:


> sorlenna - what would happen if you tried to felt it in the oven? how do you dry your clothes?
> 
> sam


I prefer a clothesline, but we go to the laundromat to wash and then I use the dryers there. I can't put it in the oven because the form is plastic and foam. It's still a bit damp, but that's to be expected since it's not too warm today. Tomorrow should be warmer and sunny, so I may put it outside if it's still wet by morning. Then, I'll see if I can figure out what to do with it.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bulldog..... So sorry that your DD is having such health problems..... We used to make my FIL go to Mayo once a year to get him off all medications and a clean start each year...... So often, the Dr.s worked against each other in treatments and we knew that Mayo would get him straightened out and on the right track.... Wish I could afford it.... Maybe they could actually get rid of this cough..... I sure hope she finds a solutiion soon. 

Love your tomatoe recipe..... I will definitely givethat a try.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Oh dear, I forgot who has the new premature granddaughter..... In any event, so very glad that she is doing well. It is amazing how much progress has been made in the treatment of these little ones..... We are anxiously counting down for a dear young friend who is having a very difficult pregnancy and always has premature births. We are so hoping she can keep this one in the womb until Thanksgiving..... which will still be plent premati=ure, but a viable weight...... How wonderful that you are so close and can be such a great help.......


----------



## jheiens

Another message from Marianne tonight.

DS is to go straight to hospital at home area tomorrow for more tests. SIL will be able to go back to work since that is where she is employeed. Marianne intends to stop at later service at church tomorrow and to stop in at the TP sometime tomorrow afternoon.

Thanks for all the prayers for her, DS, and family. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Jan L said:


> I'm back. The baby afghan is getting close to done. Yeah! DH is home from golfing. He came in 2nd, one stroke from 1st. We went to church for supper tonight...beef and pork roast. Yum. Everything was homemade. The desserts were yummy too. I tried the buttermilk pie and loved it. I gave part of it to DH because it was very sweet.
> Daylilydawn...good new about your son. Wish that none of our guys were in harms way. Do you have a lot of Day Lilies? I have many over at the lake house that I would like to transfer here, but they're like candy for all the deer here in the city. We don't have that problem in the country. Go figure. Is there a day lily farm near you? I know there are some big growers in Florida. I will come to Lakeland in February for the Quilt Expo. We spend Jan., Feb. and March in Florida.
> I'll check back later. It's game time. Go Spartans!


Hi Jan.
Yes it was good news about my son. He has been over in the Middle east before on another ship though. My daylilies number about 100 or so. Weeds have over taken them and I need to get out there and dig them up and apply Roundup to kill the weeds,. I don't have a deer problem put have been reading posts about it, the deer eating flowers and buds before shows in other parts of the country in the AHS Email Robin.My problem is people who think they can just walk up in my yard and take the flowers. I had to move all of my flowers into my back yard years ago because people would pick the flowers after I had cross pollenated them with another different daylily hoping to get seeds. So my pollenating efforts went down the drain and I didn't get any seeds. One plant was dug up and the entire plant was stolen from right in front less then 5 feet from the front door.
All of the daylily sales gardens are over near Orlando area. Lakeland does not have a daylily sale garden of any kind. The only ones I find in Lakeland are the ones at Lowes or Home depot or two other places I can't remember the names of. The trouble with those are if they are named varieties, of a recent introduction, they are tissue cultured and will not bloom true to the name. The only thing I can recommend is get some big pots , put the daylilies in the pots and put wire cages around the daylilies like tomato cages but smaller openings. If you want to find daylilies , the best place is online. but buy from daylily growers. David Kirchoff used to have Daylily World over in Orlando but development around his place ruined the drainage and his plants were rotting in the fields where the drainage was screwed up.So he sold the land but not the business. he moved Daylily World, lock stock and barrel to Kentucky.


----------



## margewhaples

5mmdpns said:


> Ann DeGray, you paint a nice picture of Sam with his "tea hat".  I think he would be better suited to a newsboy cap in purple with a feather in it!!! haha, it is all good stuff. Welcome to our Tea Party Ann!!


And don't forget the satchel with long straps. MJW


----------



## kiwi11

Thank you Sam for your wonderful recipes, I remember my Mum making this recipe which you call Snickerdoodles lol-here they are called Elsies Fingers I think>>>
I have recently moved house, and I am quite close to a small patch of native bush-I am woken by wood pigeons and what sounds like a party going on by a family of Tui's....
they are both native to NZ and sound lovely at any time....
I have also been given a present of a bird feeder, and I have filled this with wild bird seed (purchased) and small cut up bits of wool, which the waxeyes/thrush/sparrows etc are probably in the process of using to build nests over in the bush.
They took a long time to start eating from the feeder, but now the greedy little so & so's are cleaning it out weekly, and it is a large feeder-holding 500gms of seed.
I wake up every morning feeling very fortunate to have this right on my doorstep----this makes the move worthwhile lol
Moving itself was almost my undoing LOL


----------



## Jan L

DaylilyDawn said:


> Jan L said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back. The baby afghan is getting close to done. Yeah! DH is home from golfing. He came in 2nd, one stroke from 1st. We went to church for supper tonight...beef and pork roast. Yum. Everything was homemade. The desserts were yummy too. I tried the buttermilk pie and loved it. I gave part of it to DH because it was very sweet.
> Daylilydawn...good new about your son. Wish that none of our guys were in harms way. Do you have a lot of Day Lilies? I have many over at the lake house that I would like to transfer here, but they're like candy for all the deer here in the city. We don't have that problem in the country. Go figure. Is there a day lily farm near you? I know there are some big growers in Florida. I will come to Lakeland in February for the Quilt Expo. We spend Jan., Feb. and March in Florida.
> I'll check back later. It's game time. Go Spartans!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jan.
> Yes it was good news about my son. He has been over in the Middle east before on another ship though. My daylilies number about 100 or so. Weeds have over taken them and I need to get out there and dig them up and apply Roundup to kill the weeds,. I don't have a deer problem put have been reading posts about it, the deer eating flowers and buds before shows in other parts of the country in the AHS Email Robin.My problem is people who think they can just walk up in my yard and take the flowers. I had to move all of my flowers into my back yard years ago because people would pick the flowers after I had cross pollenated them with another different daylily hoping to get seeds. So my pollenating efforts went down the drain and I didn't get any seeds. One plant was dug up and the entire plant was stolen from right in front less then 5 feet from the front door.
> All of the daylily sales gardens are over near Orlando area. Lakeland does not have a daylily sale garden of any kind. The only ones I find in Lakeland are the ones at Lowes or Home depot or two other places I can't remember the names of. The trouble with those are if they are named varieties, of a recent introduction, they are tissue cultured and will not bloom true to the name. The only thing I can recommend is get some big pots , put the daylilies in the pots and put wire cages around the daylilies like tomato cages but smaller openings. If you want to find daylilies , the best place is online. but buy from daylily growers. David Kirchoff used to have Daylily World over in Orlando but development around his place ruined the drainage and his plants were rotting in the fields where the drainage was screwed up.So he sold the land but not the business. he moved Daylily World, lock stock and barrel to Kentucky.
Click to expand...

Thanks for all the info. We're about 40 miles from Orlando. When do day lilies bloom in Florida. I have some David Kirchoff lilies. I haven't bought anything in the last few years, since I haven't been taking good care of what I have. I wasn't aware that Daylily World had moved. Our Master Gardener beds at the Expo Center has a similar problem to yours. They rent out the facility for weddings. The couple frequently has photos taken in our gardens. When we arrive to work in the beds after a wedding, we sometimes find a hold where one of our plants used to be. Apparently someone liked the look of the plant and just helped themselves. You have to wonder about some people's lack of common sense and integrity. It was nice chatting with you.


----------



## margewhaples

Althea said:


> Great photos, Darowil, though the terrain makes me shudder somewhat, since I'm a 'concrete and tall buildings' city-dweller. Ten miles out of the city and I'm decidedly uncomfortable! Was sent to Alice Springs and Darwin to work for a few weeks as a court transcription typist on a couple of occasions, and only went because they paid me to go! Swallowing a fly in the Olgas (a series of rock formations) didn't add to my comfort, either. And it took weeks to get the red dust out of my clothes, skin and hair! Wouldn't want to discourage overseas visitors, most of whom love it because it is so different from anything they've experienced before, but each to his own I guess. Daralene, and other TPers out there, if you ever make it to Adelaide I have a spare room, plenty of free time, and would enjoy showing you around our city, if not our country! Just give me a few days' notice before you appear on the doorstep! But if you're just dropping by for coffee/tea, come any time and excuse the mess. Just after 9 a.m. Sunday here. Hoping you all have a good weekend.


Thanks for the invitation. I have always dreamed of seeing Australia and New Zealand. Most probably will not now, but one can dream. Maybe someday we can set up a skype tea party and see all of us. Marlark Marge. Is this even possible. I'm not much on new technology.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Hi Jan,
My daylilies start sending up scapes in the spring. Usually the scapes start coming up at the middle or end of March and the beginning of April. In 2010 I didn't see my first scape until May 8th due to the long cold spring we had. 2011 was so hot then wet and cold that the scapes didn't get a chance to grow as tall as they should have been and flowers were smaller that was because of the wet and cold during scape formation. This year was so hot that everything tried to bloom early. By the time my show date arrived I only had a bout two flowers blooming all the rest were bloomed out.
The further North you go the later the bloom season begins. . We used to hold our show in the Botanical Gardens in St Petersburg but now we have a space that we really don't have to pay for , but the club does pay a small fee. One of our members is the pastor at The First Baptist Church of St. Petersburg and we have our show at the church in the Heirtage Hall.
Do you belong to a club over near Orlando? We have a couple who live up in Macintosh and drive down to Tampa , St. Petersburg depending on where we meet at.They weren't comfortable with one of the clubs in Orlando area. so they came to our club.


----------



## margewhaples

Good evening to all: A very hot day at the mall. Just time enough to go to eat and then to grocery shop at a new organic store "sprouts" Well, its new to me and actually has a meat counter and the most courteous, friendly helpful staff.I use the electric cart and several introduced themselves to me, shook my hand and asked if there was anything they could do to help. I could have died of shock. One even went and retrieved a chair for me to sit on while I waited for the bus.
I couldn't buy much as I have misplaced my priniciple debit card which I used at the dentist yesterday. 
Thanks darowil for the tour and the lovely pics.
Budasha: Keep the waterfall, it could be an oasis for you with all your responsibilities a rest spot where you can gather energy, tranquility and focus. I wish I had one where I could practice my meditation and tai chi. 
Marianne: our thoughts and prayers for you and your family. Have strength and faith that our Lord never gives us more than we can bear and will fortify us and strengthen us for the trials of this system as we await paradise.
Sam: Can't wait for the birth of our god puppies. 8 is my number. Black and white is my desire. I recall last year when you announced each pup as the tp progressed and it brought to my all of my awaited births of some time ago.
Strength to all of you who are attending those who require extra attention and love as they age or are ill. You are very special. 
The weather here is very warm especially at night as it doesn't cool when the Santanas blow. I can't find any time to knit, but so enjoy the tea party and all my friends and acquaintances here. Join you early tomorrow. Marlark Marge.


----------



## gagesmom

Just asking....Is Hickory ready to have her pups? If so are we honorary aunties again? My guess will be 7 puppies.

Off to bed now as I have to work in the morning but i will check out the tp when I get home. Goodnight Sam, Hickory and all tea party friends.


----------



## 5mmdpns

gagesmom said:


> Just asking....Is Hickory ready to have her pups? If so are we honorary aunties again? My guess will be 7 puppies.
> 
> Off to bed now as I have to work in the morning but i will check out the tp when I get home. Goodnight Sam, Hickory and all tea party friends.


*chuckles* I think we will all be Godparents of these puppies. My pick is 4 in the litter! one girl and three boys, one grateful and tired Hickory. One happy Sam that it is over with!


----------



## bellestarr12

The Icelandic fish soup sounds very intriguing. I have several Persian recipes combining fruit with meat and poultry - one for beef or lamb with prunes - so I may have to try this one. Also have a Norwegian fish soup recipe I've had for years but never made - DH is currently fascinated by all things Norwegian (we recently watched "Trollhunter," which has some things in common with "The Blair Witch Project" but is better and funnier, and have both read "Out Stealing Horses" by Per Petterson, one of the best novels I've read in some time), so I guess I'll be trying the Norwegian soup as well  and that's fine - I like new things. It's a bit more involved than the Chinese recipe I posted. 

Sam, I hope you do try the West Lake Fish Soup - it's tasty, easy, healthy, quick, and really not "fishy" at all in the way people sometimes object to. And to the person who thought she'd try it but "aaah, without the fish" - sorry, I forgot who  - you can make it with chopped shrimp if you like that better than fish.


----------



## preston

kiwi11 - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we hope you had a good time and will be back real soon.

how nice to have all those birds at your new house - a nice way to wake up indeed.

moving is traumatic regardless where you move - i think it is all the upheavel and unsettlement. hope you are getting all settled in.

sam



kiwi11 said:


> Thank you Sam for your wonderful recipes, I remember my Mum making this recipe which you call Snickerdoodles lol-here they are called Elsies Fingers I think>>>
> I have recently moved house, and I am quite close to a small patch of native bush-I am woken by wood pigeons and what sounds like a party going on by a family of Tui's....
> they are both native to NZ and sound lovely at any time....
> I have also been given a present of a bird feeder, and I have filled this with wild bird seed (purchased) and small cut up bits of wool, which the waxeyes/thrush/sparrows etc are probably in the process of using to build nests over in the bush.
> They took a long time to start eating from the feeder, but now the greedy little so & so's are cleaning it out weekly, and it is a large feeder-holding 500gms of seed.
> I wake up every morning feeling very fortunate to have this right on my doorstep----this makes the move worthwhile lol
> Moving itself was almost my undoing LOL


----------



## 5mmdpns

bellestarr12 said:


> The Icelandic fish soup sounds very intriguing. I have several Persian recipes combining fruit with meat and poultry - one for beef or lamb with prunes - so I may have to try this one. Also have a Norwegian fish soup recipe I've had for years but never made - DH is currently fascinated by all things Norwegian (we recently watched "Trollhunter," which has some things in common with "The Blair Witch Project" but is better and funnier, and have both read "Out Stealing Horses" by Per Petterson, one of the best novels I've read in some time), so I guess I'll be trying the Norwegian soup as well  and that's fine - I like new things. It's a bit more involved than the Chinese recipe I posted.
> 
> Sam, I hope you do try the West Lake Fish Soup - it's tasty, easy, healthy, quick, and really not "fishy" at all in the way people sometimes object to. And to the person who thought she'd try it but "aaah, without the fish" - sorry, I forgot who  - you can make it with chopped shrimp if you like that better than fish.


Bellestarr, please do post your Norwegian fish soup recipe!! Fish is a large part of those who live along the ocean coast and is a very good and healthy food! For those who have milk allergies, the fish soup/broth is the ideal thing. When we lived among the First Nations in northern Canada, the native infants and children had a hard time digesting store-bought milk and so a fish soup was made. The fish bones were cooked too and the broth was put into the baby bottles for the babies to drink instead of milk. Their bones and teeth grew strong and so did they. My Mom would make us Moyakka (fish soup) too! we thought it was a rich novelty item to eat and so we ate and enjoyed it!


----------



## preston

i'm with you gagesmom- i said seven - heidi said nine - i'm hoping not near that many.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Just asking....Is Hickory ready to have her pups? If so are we honorary aunties again? My guess will be 7 puppies.
> 
> Off to bed now as I have to work in the morning but i will check out the tp when I get home. Goodnight Sam, Hickory and all tea party friends.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Creamy Finnish Fish Soup -- Moyakka
3 tbsp butter
1 small onion, chopped
4 medium-sized potatoes, diced
1 litre fish stock
5 whole grains of allspice
A piece of rye bread
500 g boned fillet of fish, diced (perch, pike perch, salmon, whitefish, Baltic herring)
200 ml whipping cream or heavy cream
50 ml chopped dill
Salt and freshly ground black pepper

Melt the butter in a large saucepan. Sauté the onion and diced potatoes. Add the fish stock, allspice and bread. Simmer for about 10 minutes, until the potatoes are almost done. Add the fish cubes and cream. Bring to the boil. Season with salt and pepper. Add the dill just before serving. Serve with toasted, buttered rye bread.

Mojakka (pronounced MOY-a-kah) is a soup served in Finnish-American households in Minnesota, Wisconsin, Michigan and Western Ontario. The principal ingredients are beef or fish and potatoes. Made with fish it is called kalamojakka (KAH-la-moy-a-kah), with beef it is lihamojakka (LEE-ha-moy-a-kah).

Mojakka is not a term known to modern day residents of Finland. It has two meanings, 'good tasting' and a 'fish soup usually made of potatoes and Baltic herring.' ... The word isn't in common use in Finland today." (The word for soup in modern Finnish is keitto, so what Finnish-Americans call kalamojakka is known in Finland as kalakeitto.)

When Finnish immigrants of a century ago made their way to the area around Lake Superior, the name followed them, but it came to mean any soup made of leftovers. Conseqently there are many varieties of mojakka -- fish, beef, pork, venison -- and the broth may be watery or it may be more like stew. With fish it is usually milk-based. Many North American Finns remember it being served in the late winter, when supplies of potatoes and other root vegetables were beginning to run low and cooks needed to ration what remained.

There are several ways to spell it as well, including "moiakka", "moijakka", and "moyakka", but "mojakka" is the most popular.


----------



## Sorlenna

I'll say six puppies, but mostly I hope for a safe delivery for mom and pups alike.

I guess I'm weird (well, we know I'm weird but here's one way); I find moving usually very rejuvenating...I always feel I'm leaving something behind that I don't need any more. And I have felt for some time now that I have been here too long. 

The shawl progresses. I am up to 325 stitches now, and when I finish this last chart I'll measure and see if I want a border, want to do the charts again, or just be done. I haven't spread it all out for quite a while, so I'm not quite sure how big it is just now.

Marianne, continuing to send good thoughts!

Marge, I hope you are healing--as someone who has had a LOT of dental work over the years, I empathize.

On the lilies--do you know where in Kentucky it moved to? I suppose I could google, but I'm about to shut down for the night--yawning now. 

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Lurker 2

Very interesting 5mm's, have copied that fish soup- sounds like something I would really enjoy- even if it is more of a winter dish!

Kiwi 11, that is wonderful to hear you have pigeons- I have not seen one for years- but we have two large native trees that often bring a pair of tui over this way- I love to hear them!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gagesmom..... great pictures and such a fun day.... Sure hope you aren't getting another sinus infection....


----------



## Dori Sage

5mmdpns said:


> Creamy Finnish Fish Soup -- Moyakka
> 3 tbsp butter
> 1 small onion, chopped
> 4 medium-sized potatoes, diced
> 1 litre fish stock
> 5 whole grains of allspice
> A piece of rye bread
> 500 g boned fillet of fish, diced (perch, pike perch, salmon, whitefish, Baltic herring)
> 200 ml whipping cream or heavy cream
> 50 ml chopped dill
> Salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 
> Melt the butter in a large saucepan. Sauté the onion and diced potatoes. Add the fish stock, allspice and bread. Simmer for about 10 minutes, until the potatoes are almost done. Add the fish cubes and cream. Bring to the boil. Season with salt and pepper. Add the dill just before serving. Serve with toasted, buttered rye bread.
> 
> Mojakka (pronounced MOY-a-kah) is a soup served in Finnish-American households in Minnesota, Wisconsin, Michigan and Western Ontario. The principal ingredients are beef or fish and potatoes. Made with fish it is called kalamojakka (KAH-la-moy-a-kah), with beef it is lihamojakka (LEE-ha-moy-a-kah).
> 
> Mojakka is not a term known to modern day residents of Finland. It has two meanings, 'good tasting' and a 'fish soup usually made of potatoes and Baltic herring.' ... The word isn't in common use in Finland today." (The word for soup in modern Finnish is keitto, so what Finnish-Americans call kalamojakka is known in Finland as kalakeitto.)
> 
> When Finnish immigrants of a century ago made their way to the area around Lake Superior, the name followed them, but it came to mean any soup made of leftovers. Conseqently there are many varieties of mojakka -- fish, beef, pork, venison -- and the broth may be watery or it may be more like stew. With fish it is usually milk-based. Many North American Finns remember it being served in the late winter, when supplies of potatoes and other root vegetables were beginning to run low and cooks needed to ration what remained.
> 
> There are several ways to spell it as well, including "moiakka", "moijakka", and "moyakka", but "mojakka" is the most popular.


I've been to Sweden many times. Our first meal was always pike perch. Oh was that delish. What would be the equivalent in the U.S. if there is one?


----------



## preston

pike and perch are two fish found here in the states - but not a combination fish like pikeperch. pike is usually found in northern waters while one could fish for perch here in ohio.

sam



Dori Sage said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Creamy Finnish Fish Soup -- Moyakka
> 3 tbsp butter
> 1 small onion, chopped
> 4 medium-sized potatoes, diced
> 1 litre fish stock
> 5 whole grains of allspice
> A piece of rye bread
> 500 g boned fillet of fish, diced (perch, pike perch, salmon, whitefish, Baltic herring)
> 200 ml whipping cream or heavy cream
> 50 ml chopped dill
> Salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 
> Melt the butter in a large saucepan. Sauté the onion and diced potatoes. Add the fish stock, allspice and bread. Simmer for about 10 minutes, until the potatoes are almost done. Add the fish cubes and cream. Bring to the boil. Season with salt and pepper. Add the dill just before serving. Serve with toasted, buttered rye bread.
> 
> Mojakka (pronounced MOY-a-kah) is a soup served in Finnish-American households in Minnesota, Wisconsin, Michigan and Western Ontario. The principal ingredients are beef or fish and potatoes. Made with fish it is called kalamojakka (KAH-la-moy-a-kah), with beef it is lihamojakka (LEE-ha-moy-a-kah).
> 
> Mojakka is not a term known to modern day residents of Finland. It has two meanings, 'good tasting' and a 'fish soup usually made of potatoes and Baltic herring.' ... The word isn't in common use in Finland today." (The word for soup in modern Finnish is keitto, so what Finnish-Americans call kalamojakka is known in Finland as kalakeitto.)
> 
> When Finnish immigrants of a century ago made their way to the area around Lake Superior, the name followed them, but it came to mean any soup made of leftovers. Conseqently there are many varieties of mojakka -- fish, beef, pork, venison -- and the broth may be watery or it may be more like stew. With fish it is usually milk-based. Many North American Finns remember it being served in the late winter, when supplies of potatoes and other root vegetables were beginning to run low and cooks needed to ration what remained.
> 
> There are several ways to spell it as well, including "moiakka", "moijakka", and "moyakka", but "mojakka" is the most popular.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to Sweden many times. Our first meal was always pike perch. Oh was that delish. What would be the equivalent in the U.S. if there is one?
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

time for me to go to bed - go to bed jynx - you need some good rest. see ya'll in the morning.

sam


----------



## kiwi11

Thanks Sam
Now settled, and will not be moving for a long time....although more traffic noise, it is a nicer place to be eg. birds-native bush-road frontage etc....
Temps have been a bit low here past few days, but a sunny day today, and I even managed a bit of gardening...vitamin D lol


----------



## Sandy

Happy Birthday oddball!

darowil your pictures are great made me feel I was right there with you. Maybe someday!

Sam, Auntie Sandy says Hickory will have 5 pups.


----------



## Lurker 2

Happy Birthday! dear Oddball,
Happy Birthday, to you!


----------



## oddball

Thank you Sandy and myfanwy. Off to church soon, DD cooking lunch today (think I heard something about roast chicken and all the trimmings) and then who knows what, Maybe a drive into the country. We are blessed with some beautiful countryside hear in Dorset.
Lin x


----------



## Tessadele

I'm home & I'm shattered, so weary that I didn't wake up till 10.30am, I have to leave in half an hour & I need, not desire, Need, a bath first, so I'll read this week"s posts later & try to catch up with you all when I get home again.

Tessa


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Darowil, those photos of your trip were quite wonderful! Certainly you have such diverse animals and plants than what we have in Canada!!! And I know we have not even seen a tenth of what is really there. I am happy for you that you were able to do all these things. I am equally happy for you that you have found your own home again and are settling back in!


And this is just Northern Territory stuff. Down South here we have totally different flora and fauna although some are the same across the country. Most of what I posted is stuff that we don't have down here and so it was really interesting to me too.


----------



## darowil

bellestarr12 said:


> Darowil, your pictures are fantastic! I enjoyed them so much! Did you really get that close to the crocodile?


Pretty much that close- but we were in a boat and perfectly safe and I do have some degree of zoom which I used for his head. Not close enough to touch.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Darowil, wonderful pictures. You look great too.
> I love those not actually flora pics, wonder what those are, I love them.
> Thank you for sharing.


A fungi of some sort I believe. Aren't they beautiful?


----------



## darowil

Sandy said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Maelinde!!!!!!!!!!! We've really missed you! I'm so happy your neck is better, and Osiris seems be be adjusting very well.
> 
> Okay, on to my stoopid wrist (I promise this is the last of this boring subject). Done with therapy, although I'll continue with some exercises on my own. I can knit, type, do just about everything (blow drying my hair is awkward, though, so I got a haircut). The hugest thing, though, is that today, I (wait for it) hooked my bra behind my back!!!! that's a HUGE accomplishment for me! Tomorrow, I'll try to change the sheets on my bed all by myself. Pretty sure I can do it.
> 
> I also want to say the Flockie is a tremendous asset to our office. I'm so happy that she was able to come on board. I'm rather pleased with myself that I thought of her to temp for me while I was out, and doubly pleased that she was able to stay full-time so that I would have the wonderful opportunity to work with her. I've told her that she has to start bringing in some of her baked goods once she's settled into her schedule. Obviously, I'm nothing if not self-serving (especially when it comes to baked goodies)!
> 
> So, now, the wrist will rest on it's laurels, and be heard of no more. Thank you all for your support and healing energy!
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili Congratulations! I know what you mean about the bra. I'm not at that point with my thumb yet. Glenn will be ever grateful when he doesn't have to hook mine for me. When he first started it was really funny he had such a hard time hooking it and I told him, "When we were first married you could "un-hook" it with one hand and now you can't hook it with two hands!" He replied, "I don't remember that!" I'll be just as excited when I can hook mine too!
> 
> Welcome back Maelinde we have missed you! I'm glad you are doing better.
Click to expand...

What about doing it up at the front, then turning it round and putting your arms through the strpas? Or even strapless to get rid of that step.
Funny how they can get them out so easily.


----------



## darowil

preston said:


> were there termites in these mounds darowil - i would have thought they would be running all over the place. isn't it in africa where the ants build mounds like these?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Northern Territoy have termite mounds. There are three different types. One are called cathedral mounds for explanatory reasons once you see the phots. Other are Magnetic mounds. They are all built so that the bigger sides face away from the sun so that they do not get too hot! When they are all lined up together they actually look like tombstones. The others develop arounfd the base of trees. Found all the mounds fascinating.
Click to expand...

Yeah they build them and live in them. They live in colonies with (I think) a king and queen. The cathedral mounds I was reading don't start to deteriorate until after at least 50 years. Once it has deterioted enough the king and queen go and begin a new one. (Assume the others are the same but not sure about it.). Apparently the termites play a vital role up there in keeping the ground clear as they have very few of the very small scavenging creatures. Whereas down her we view termites as nothing but a pest because they get into houses and eat all the wood.


----------



## darowil

inishowen said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and say hello. I've had a great day. My husband and I went to the seaside town of Bangor, and "did" the charity shops! I got a lovely handknitted scarf, and baby hat, both unworn, for a few pence, a new sweater for myself, a new shirt for hubby, a pretty stand for placing candles in, a book, and a handknitted baby cardigan, again unworn. With a grandchild on the way, the new cardigan and hat will be well received. I will wash them first, to be on the safe side. This evening hubby is making dinner. We're having pulled pork, with a baked potato and perhaps some salad. Mailinde, I hope I've got your name right. I remember you from when I joined the forum way back in 2011. Nice to see you again. Sam, I've just noticed your avator says you joined July 8. How did that happen?


So you had 'a lovely day the day you went to Bangor'. When that song was a hit here one of the local radio stations changed it to 'Didn't we have ovely day the day we went to Victor?". Victor Harbour being a holiday seaside town. At that stage we could get there by train and we went to Victor at that time and spent half the trip singing the Victor version of the song.


----------



## darowil

preston said:


> i think 5mmdpns has better glasses than we do silverowl.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see 30 as well Sam.
Click to expand...

I'm with 5mmdpns - but only because I knew how many she had found so I kept trying to work out where else there might be some.


----------



## inishowen

darowil said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd pop in and say hello. I've had a great day. My husband and I went to the seaside town of Bangor, and "did" the charity shops! I got a lovely handknitted scarf, and baby hat, both unworn, for a few pence, a new sweater for myself, a new shirt for hubby, a pretty stand for placing candles in, a book, and a handknitted baby cardigan, again unworn. With a grandchild on the way, the new cardigan and hat will be well received. I will wash them first, to be on the safe side. This evening hubby is making dinner. We're having pulled pork, with a baked potato and perhaps some salad. Mailinde, I hope I've got your name right. I remember you from when I joined the forum way back in 2011. Nice to see you again. Sam, I've just noticed your avator says you joined July 8. How did that happen?
> 
> 
> 
> So you had 'a lovely day the day you went to Bangor'. When that song was a hit here one of the local radio stations changed it to 'Didn't we have ovely day the day we went to Victor?". Victor Harbour being a holiday seaside town. At that stage we could get there by train and we went to Victor at that time and spent half the trip singing the Victor version of the song.
Click to expand...

When the song came out we all thought it referred to our Bangor in Northern Ireland. Then we found out it was about Bangor, North Wales.


----------



## darowil

preston said:


> sorlenna - what would happen if you tried to felt it in the oven? how do you dry your clothes?
> 
> sam


A question that would never occur to me to ask! I havn't used my dryer this winter (and maybe not last witner). I dry my clothes outside on a clothesline as do most people still over here. Dryers normally only in the wet weather. And with only two of us at home I can plan when I wash around the weather usually. Well we can- David usually puts it on before I get up and maybe hangs it up to. Occasionally I will need to leave some around the house in the middle of winter to finsih off but not usually as long as I am home to bring it in.


----------



## darowil

inishowen said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd pop in and say hello. I've had a great day. My husband and I went to the seaside town of Bangor, and "did" the charity shops! I got a lovely handknitted scarf, and baby hat, both unworn, for a few pence, a new sweater for myself, a new shirt for hubby, a pretty stand for placing candles in, a book, and a handknitted baby cardigan, again unworn. With a grandchild on the way, the new cardigan and hat will be well received. I will wash them first, to be on the safe side. This evening hubby is making dinner. We're having pulled pork, with a baked potato and perhaps some salad. Mailinde, I hope I've got your name right. I remember you from when I joined the forum way back in 2011. Nice to see you again. Sam, I've just noticed your avator says you joined July 8. How did that happen?
> 
> 
> 
> So you had 'a lovely day the day you went to Bangor'. When that song was a hit here one of the local radio stations changed it to 'Didn't we have ovely day the day we went to Victor?". Victor Harbour being a holiday seaside town. At that stage we could get there by train and we went to Victor at that time and spent half the trip singing the Victor version of the song.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the song came out we all thought it referred to our Bangor in Northern Ireland. Then we found out it was about Bangor, North Wales.
Click to expand...

Thats right- I was puzzled by you being in Ireland because I didn't think the Bangor in the song was in Ireland- but figured that I could have been wrong.


----------



## darowil

I second Altheas offer about people coming over here. But the photos I posted are up North not down South like we are. But it 'only' takes about 5 hours to fly to Darwin.
Not happy tonight. My footy team lost. Means they have to win all the remaing matches to win the grandfinal- and I can't see them doing that this year. This is already our worst finals series this century. First time we have lost any final other than 3 Grandfinals all century.


----------



## kniitylou

Goodmorning All, for 5mmdpns you might try slicing the tomaotes, dredging them in bread crumbs with parmesian cheese, and then frezzing them single layer on a waxed lined cookie sheet (might need to spray the wax paper) then when fully frozen put into double freezer bags and then use them all winter long. the bread crumbs will give a heartier (more :mrgreen: sorry I can't get the word) to the gratin. this is a tedious way and uses lots of space but is way worth it. try freezing zucks also...---knittylou


----------



## wannabear

Good morning, hello, I hope you're all well. I haven't read a single word of this tea party yet so now I'll go back and find out what's happening in our world.


----------



## gagesmom

Dreamweaver said:


> Gagesmom..... great pictures and such a fun day.... Sure hope you aren't getting another sinus infection....


Thank you Dreamweaver I hope not either.

I figured that since all of us are from everywhere i would bring you all with us to the fair via pictures.


----------



## wannabear

Darowil, I love the pictures! Such interesting things, many that I've never even seen in pictures. And the 'cemetery' termites - if you hadn't told us, I'd have thought they are indeed headstones.


----------



## daralene

Got a message from Marianne and perhaps Ohio Joy has already told you. I don't have time to check as I'm off for another class at the Fiber Festival. She said they just avoided a kidney transplant for her son. How my heart goes out to her. He is up and walking for the first time. This has been so serious (my words.) I just can't even put into words how I feel for Marianne with all she has gone through herself, with her mother, and her precious son. Her other son is there now if I understood her correctly. Just hope and pray her son has enough healing to be able to live his life fully.


----------



## daralene

Here are a few photos from the festival.

I'm learning to knit continental with the left and at the same time with another color throw with the right. Now I will be able to do two colors without the yarn tangling. Will show you the color work bag I am doing when I get enough to show.

Today learning rug hooking.


----------



## wannabear

preston said:


> thanks bellestarr - i have never eaten fish soup - i may have to try it.


Sam! Never had gumbo?


----------



## margewhaples

Jan L said:


> I'm back. The baby afghan is getting close to done. Yeah! DH is home from golfing. He came in 2nd, one stroke from 1st. We went to church for supper tonight...beef and pork roast. Yum. Everything was homemade. The desserts were yummy too. I tried the buttermilk pie and loved it. I gave part of it to DH because it was very sweet.
> Daylilydawn...good new about your son. Wish that none of our guys were in harms way. Do you have a lot of Day Lilies? I have many over at the lake house that I would like to transfer here, but they're like candy for all the deer here in the city. We don't have that problem in the country. Go figure. Is there a day lily farm near you? I know there are some big growers in Florida. I will come to Lakeland in February for the Quilt Expo. We spend Jan., Feb. and March in Florida.
> I'll check back later. It's game time. Go Spartans!


I think that we need to consider how we would feel if we had their forces occupying areas of our country.


----------



## preston

hope you have a great birthday day - a drive in the countryside sounds like a great road trip to me - happy birthday and many more to come.

sam



oddball said:


> Thank you Sandy and myfanwy. Off to church soon, DD cooking lunch today (think I heard something about roast chicken and all the trimmings) and then who knows what, Maybe a drive into the country. We are blessed with some beautiful countryside hear in Dorset.
> Lin x


----------



## preston

glad you are home safe and sound - we will look forward to hearing from you this afternoon.

sam



Tessadele said:


> I'm home & I'm shattered, so weary that I didn't wake up till 10.30am, I have to leave in half an hour & I need, not desire, Need, a bath first, so I'll read this week"s posts later & try to catch up with you all when I get home again.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## margewhaples

Well, I'm up at 0430 again this am. I am feeling a little better with some less back pain this am and higher energy level so I can perhaps enjoy the day. Seeing all of you going to all these fiber fairs and fairs etc as well as so many projects going, makes me envious as I'm stuck on these 2 shawls with very little time available to knit and now have the fabric totes which are in progress also. I had to stop on those because the cutting was aggravating my back pain, so maybe mon. I can get going again with them The center would also like to see my quilt progress and I've not worked it in a long time, because knitting has been my frenzy. I am also tired of toting so much back and forth.
If I had more time at home to knit, I could use the time at the center to work on sewing projects. I also have some skirts,culottes and a suit on my planning board. So I'm off for a while to get my shawl body begun. I wish I had my puppy now, but guess it will have to wait until I get my teeth taken care of.


----------



## preston

i hang things out on occassion but not as a genera habit - my ex still hangs most things out like we used to do. i admit they do smell better.

sam



darowil said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna - what would happen if you tried to felt it in the oven? how do you dry your clothes?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> A question that would never occur to me to ask! I havn't used my dryer this winter (and maybe not last witner). I dry my clothes outside on a clothesline as do most people still over here. Dryers normally only in the wet weather. And with only two of us at home I can plan when I wash around the weather usually. Well we can- David usually puts it on before I get up and maybe hangs it up to. Occasionally I will need to leave some around the house in the middle of winter to finsih off but not usually as long as I am home to bring it in.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

it could have been bangor, maine. lol

sam



darowil said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd pop in and say hello. I've had a great day. My husband and I went to the seaside town of Bangor, and "did" the charity shops! I got a lovely handknitted scarf, and baby hat, both unworn, for a few pence, a new sweater for myself, a new shirt for hubby, a pretty stand for placing candles in, a book, and a handknitted baby cardigan, again unworn. With a grandchild on the way, the new cardigan and hat will be well received. I will wash them first, to be on the safe side. This evening hubby is making dinner. We're having pulled pork, with a baked potato and perhaps some salad. Mailinde, I hope I've got your name right. I remember you from when I joined the forum way back in 2011. Nice to see you again. Sam, I've just noticed your avator says you joined July 8. How did that happen?
> 
> 
> 
> So you had 'a lovely day the day you went to Bangor'. When that song was a hit here one of the local radio stations changed it to 'Didn't we have ovely day the day we went to Victor?". Victor Harbour being a holiday seaside town. At that stage we could get there by train and we went to Victor at that time and spent half the trip singing the Victor version of the song.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the song came out we all thought it referred to our Bangor in Northern Ireland. Then we found out it was about Bangor, North Wales.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats right- I was puzzled by you being in Ireland because I didn't think the Bangor in the song was in Ireland- but figured that I could have been wrong.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

welcome to the tea party knitylou - hope you had a good time and will be back real soon.

sam



kniitylou said:


> Goodmorning All, for 5mmdpns you might try slicing the tomaotes, dredging them in bread crumbs with parmesian cheese, and then frezzing them single layer on a waxed lined cookie sheet (might need to spray the wax paper) then when fully frozen put into double freezer bags and then use them all winter long. the bread crumbs will give a heartier (more :mrgreen: sorry I can't get the word) to the gratin. this is a tedious way and uses lots of space but is way worth it. try freezing zucks also...---knittylou


----------



## preston

no - for some reason have never had gumbo - i'm not sure it is a dish you find very often in the midwest - think the coastal cities would be a better place to find it. most of the fish around here is frozen unless you catch it and then eat it.

sam



wannabear said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks bellestarr - i have never eaten fish soup - i may have to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam! Never had gumbo?
Click to expand...


----------



## Pup lover

I only find 27



5mmdpns said:


> How many squares do you count in this little diagram? There are so many numbers to come up with and we have been passing this diagram around the town trying to see who is correct. I count 40 squares altogether.


----------



## Pup lover

My mom has not been able to wear one since her quadruple bypass 6 years ago. She says it is to uncomfortable. Her dr. here said they should have put one on her immediately after the surgery and she might not have such issues now.



Dreamweaver said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hugest thing, though, is that today, I (wait for it) hooked my bra behind my back!!!! that's a HUGE accomplishment for me! Tomorrow, I'll try to change the sheets on my bed all by myself. Pretty sure I can do it.
> 
> I also want to say the Flockie is a tremendous asset to our office. I'm so happy that she was able to come on board. I'm rather pleased with myself that I thought of her to temp for me while I was out, and doubly pleased that she was able to stay full-time so that I would have the wonderful opportunity to work with her. I've told her that she has to start bringing in some of her baked goods once she's settled into her schedule. Obviously, I'm nothing if not self-serving (especially when it comes to baked goodies)!
> 
> So, now, the wrist will rest on it's laurels, and be heard of no more. Thank you all for your support and healing energy!
> 
> 
> 
> I am celebrating right along with you........ I remember how thrilled I was to hook my bra after having had a frozen shoulder for quite some time.... the funny thing is, after the lung surgery.... I couldn't stand to wear one.... as it hit right at the scar line......
> 
> So glad that the wrist is almost back to normal and you can do most things now... most importantly... type and KNIT.... I'm pretty sure Flockie is thrilled that you thought of her too....... I think a few baked goods will show up eventually......
Click to expand...


----------



## Pup lover

I love making these they are fun and easy!



settleg said:


> DARALENE....I didn't post this but I am a quilter. Quillos are quilts that actually fold up and form a pillow. They make quilts very portable. I'll check for you to see if I can find a pattern. Here is one link for you:
> http://www.straw.com/quilting/articles/quillows.html
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beatlesfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any time is a good time for a Tea Party, Sam..... I'm sitting here watching a little bit of spitting rain..... To go to the football game or not..... Hmmmm. Guess I have a couple hours before I make that call. I'm mostly concerned about taking mom out if it turns to rain or gets too chilly... but she wants to go and it is at the HS where my girls went to school so close enough to get home quickly. I guess I could carry a blanket or two.... Planning on going to my monthly gathering of creative friends tomorrow... I just need to figure out what project to take.
> 
> Hope you all have a great week-end and some much needed R&R.... Oh, LOVE Snickerdoodles..... I'll try the softer ones too. I always do this classic during the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I make Quillos for. They come in handy for taking to football games or any place where it might get chilly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If someone hasn't already asked. Do you have a pattern for Quillos.....Take it they are quilting over pillows.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dori Sage said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Creamy Finnish Fish Soup -- Moyakka
> 3 tbsp butter
> 1 small onion, chopped
> 4 medium-sized potatoes, diced
> 1 litre fish stock
> 5 whole grains of allspice
> A piece of rye bread
> 500 g boned fillet of fish, diced (perch, pike perch, salmon, whitefish, Baltic herring)
> 200 ml whipping cream or heavy cream
> 50 ml chopped dill
> Salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 
> Melt the butter in a large saucepan. Sauté the onion and diced potatoes. Add the fish stock, allspice and bread. Simmer for about 10 minutes, until the potatoes are almost done. Add the fish cubes and cream. Bring to the boil. Season with salt and pepper. Add the dill just before serving. Serve with toasted, buttered rye bread.
> 
> Mojakka (pronounced MOY-a-kah) is a soup served in Finnish-American households in Minnesota, Wisconsin, Michigan and Western Ontario. The principal ingredients are beef or fish and potatoes. Made with fish it is called kalamojakka (KAH-la-moy-a-kah), with beef it is lihamojakka (LEE-ha-moy-a-kah).
> 
> Mojakka is not a term known to modern day residents of Finland. It has two meanings, 'good tasting' and a 'fish soup usually made of potatoes and Baltic herring.' ... The word isn't in common use in Finland today." (The word for soup in modern Finnish is keitto, so what Finnish-Americans call kalamojakka is known in Finland as kalakeitto.)
> 
> When Finnish immigrants of a century ago made their way to the area around Lake Superior, the name followed them, but it came to mean any soup made of leftovers. Conseqently there are many varieties of mojakka -- fish, beef, pork, venison -- and the broth may be watery or it may be more like stew. With fish it is usually milk-based. Many North American Finns remember it being served in the late winter, when supplies of potatoes and other root vegetables were beginning to run low and cooks needed to ration what remained.
> 
> There are several ways to spell it as well, including "moiakka", "moijakka", and "moyakka", but "mojakka" is the most popular.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to Sweden many times. Our first meal was always pike perch. Oh was that delish. What would be the equivalent in the U.S. if there is one?
Click to expand...

Pearch is pearch and there are a few different species of them but are essentially the same fish. I have found that any fish will make for a nice fish soup and what you add in the way of spices and other vegies is what makes the soup taste great. I have found though, that you really do need dill and/or a bay leaf in the soup to add dimension to the flavour.


----------



## 5mmdpns

wannabear said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks bellestarr - i have never eaten fish soup - i may have to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam! Never had gumbo?
Click to expand...

I have never had fish in a gumbo soup!! Would you be able to share a recipe with us all for this? I would supose that the gumbo would be thickened with okra? I do love chicken gumbo soup and I would think that the fish gumbo soup would be equally delicious! mmmm


----------



## Pup lover

Wow have finally read all this weeks tp! I am betting on 6 puppies and praying that Hickory comes through great with her last litter. Loved seeing all of the pictures. Facinating flora and mounds. The fair pics helped me with missing our fair this year too much other things going on. Have been sick all week with a cold and other issues. Thought cold was getting better however am worse again this morning, maybe moving into my chest. Oldest and youngest DSs have this also. Am realizing with mom gone a week now to Europe how much she is ingrained in my life. She moved when I was 19 and did not move back until 5 years ago. We saw each other maybe once a year. Now that she lives here we at least talk daily if not see each other. Was a big adjustment for me to have her nose in my business all the time, now realizing how much I really enjoy and appreciate having her around. Household chores done yesterday and laundry put away this morning, beds changed and bedroom cleaned now to just cook for the week. DH cooking on grill for today spagetti and pork bbq for the week. Will post recipe later. Prayers and good thoughts for everyone to have a wonderful week and support with all our endeavors.


----------



## preston

maybe the reason i have never had gumbo is because of the okra - not the most appealing vegetable in my mind.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks bellestarr - i have never eaten fish soup - i may have to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam! Never had gumbo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never had fish in a gumbo soup!! Would you be able to share a recipe with us all for this? I would supose that the gumbo would be thickened with okra? I do love chicken gumbo soup and I would think that the fish gumbo soup would be equally delicious! mmmm
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

just as a quick aside - are any of you getting political ad on your tp pages? i have a couple that just start popping up any old time. might add - i did not mean to start a discussion here - just wondered if anyone else was bothered with them - it is bad enough on television - but to have them uninvited on our tp is going a bit far.


sam


----------



## Sorlenna

Our fair is going on now, though we probably won't go this year. I did enjoy the pictures, however!

I have never cared for gumbo (it's the spices that go in it, as well as boiled okra, which is just not for me). I've realized over the years that I like a lot of freshwater fish but am not so crazy about ocean fish...no idea why.

Today I am hoping to figure out where to go with this crazy hat and hopefully get some more done on the shawl...I would *really* like to see the end of this thing!

DD starts her job tomorrow! And we have some projects in the works as well that we hope to work on. So I expect to be busy today; I just hope I actually get something done in all that "busyness."


----------



## preston

i need to mow today - so may be gone for a while but shure you will get along just fine.

sam


----------



## pammie1234

Most of the Texas gumbo does not have boiled okra. I'm not sure of the New Orleans gumbo, but our Texas gumbo is usually patterned after NO. Main fish is shrimp. You can add rice or not. It will often have a spicy sausage. I have never made it, but I have a friend that makes it, and of course, eaten at restaurants. Best I've ever had is at Johnny Cace's in Longview, TX. 

Happy Birthday, Oddball!


----------



## Lurker 2

good to see you Wannabear! Have you got the computer situation sorted out?


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> just as a quick aside - are any of you getting political ad on your tp pages? i have a couple that just start popping up any old time. might add - i did not mean to start a discussion here - just wondered if anyone else was bothered with them - it is bad enough on television - but to have them uninvited on our tp is going a bit far.
> sam


I only have some DIY steel building construction ads, Smucker's Jam ads and ads for knitting. I guess that the ads come and go just as they do on tv, the ad companies buy space, and they are what makes the freebies like Knitting Paradise affordable for us all. I just ignore the ads now! Easier that way.


----------



## ylostn

I think I must have missed the part about the "water bottles" so I want to know what to do with them...sounds interesting. Love the Snickerdoodles!


----------



## 81brighteyes

Sandy said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Maelinde!!!!!!!!!!! We've really missed you! I'm so happy your neck is better, and Osiris seems be be adjusting very well.
> 
> Okay, on to my stoopid wrist (I promise this is the last of this boring subject). Done with therapy, although I'll continue with some exercises on my own. I can knit, type, do just about everything (blow drying my hair is awkward, though, so I got a haircut). The hugest thing, though, is that today, I (wait for it) hooked my bra behind my back!!!! that's a HUGE accomplishment for me! Tomorrow, I'll try to change the sheets on my bed all by myself. Pretty sure I can do it.
> 
> I also want to say the Flockie is a tremendous asset to our office. I'm so happy that she was able to come on board. I'm rather pleased with myself that I thought of her to temp for me while I was out, and doubly pleased that she was able to stay full-time so that I would have the wonderful opportunity to work with her. I've told her that she has to start bringing in some of her baked goods once she's settled into her schedule. Obviously, I'm nothing if not self-serving (especially when it comes to baked goodies)!
> 
> So, now, the wrist will rest on it's laurels, and be heard of no more. Thank you all for your support and healing energy!
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili Congratulations! I know what you mean about the bra. I'm not at that point with my thumb yet. Glenn will be ever grateful when he doesn't have to hook mine for me. When he first started it was really funny he had such a hard time hooking it and I told him, "When we were first married you could "un-hook" it with one hand and now you can't hook it with two hands!" He replied, "I don't remember that!" I'll be just as excited when I can hook mine too!
> 
> Welcome back Maelinde we have missed you! I'm glad you are doing better.
Click to expand...

Hey there ladies! Have you ever thought about turning the bra around to the front, hooking it there and then turning it around and pulling up the straps? I've been doing that for years and it's so much easier. A friend was having a problem with hooking hers in the back & when I mentioned this to her, she was quite surprised saying that she had never thought of that & has been doing it "my way" ever since & is so glad I told her.


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> good to see you Wannabear! Have you got the computer situation sorted out?


No! We are in withdrawal here, since we are sharing one computer. I just need to take it up to the corner computer store (no kidding) and have the hard drive checked before I pull out all its entrails. Looks like I have missed a lot of important news.

It's raining and cool here, by the way. We need the rain and the temperatures are a gift. Lovely rainy Sunday.


----------



## mjs

preston said:


> just as a quick aside - are any of you getting political ad on your tp pages? i have a couple that just start popping up any old time. might add - i did not mean to start a discussion here - just wondered if anyone else was bothered with them - it is bad enough on television - but to have them uninvited on our tp is going a bit far.
> 
> sam


I never pay any attention to any ads here, and mostly not elsewhere, so I would not have noticed them.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Sorlenna said:


> I'll say six puppies, but mostly I hope for a safe delivery for mom and pups alike.
> 
> I guess I'm weird (well, we know I'm weird but here's one way); I find moving usually very rejuvenating...I always feel I'm leaving something behind that I don't need any more. And I have felt for some time now that I have been here too long.
> 
> The shawl progresses. I am up to 325 stitches now, and when I finish this last chart I'll measure and see if I want a border, want to do the charts again, or just be done. I haven't spread it all out for quite a while, so I'm not quite sure how big it is just now.
> 
> Marianne, continuing to send good thoughts!
> 
> Marge, I hope you are healing--as someone who has had a LOT of dental work over the years, I empathize.
> 
> On the lilies--do you know where in Kentucky it moved to? I suppose I could google, but I'm about to shut down for the night--yawning now.
> 
> See you all tomorrow!


 Hi Sorlenna,
It was 7 years ago that David and Mort moved to Kentucky. They do have a website and I found the information to contact them if you would like to.
Here it is: 
Daylily World
1301 Gilberts Creek RD Lawrenceberg, KY 40342
PHONE: (407)416-9119 
Hope this helps.


----------



## pammie1234

We are getting a slow, light rain today! I am so happy. It has been going on for several hours so hopefully everything will get a nice soaking. It is cool also. Makes me want to take a nap!

DD is sad today. Still upset over BF, but I think mainly worried about moving out, being alone, and not having money to do things with friends. I feel sorry for her, and now wonder if it is best for her. I was so happy to get my own apartment and be on my own, so it is hard for me to understand. She is also worried about never getting another BF, and then getting married. I am worn out from all of this! I am going to post a pic of her so you all can see that her fears are ridiculous. She just hasn't met the right man yet!

This was taken at the bachelorett party. The bride-to-be is on the right and my DD is on the left. Hope it will work.


----------



## wannabear

Does she turn into a pumpkin at midnight? Does she own a mirror? My gosh, that is a pretty girl. She must pick up her chin and give it a little while. It really hasn't been that long since her relationship with the one guy came to an end. (Relatively speaking. Time passes faster as we get older.) Seriously, she shouldn't stress about this.


----------



## Sorlenna

DaylilyDawn said:


> Hi Sorlenna,
> It was 7 years ago that David and Mort moved to Kentucky. They do have a website and I found the information to contact them if you would like to.
> Here it is:
> Daylily World
> 1301 Gilberts Creek RD Lawrenceberg, KY 40342
> PHONE: (407)416-9119
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the info--I looked it up, and it's a ways from my folks (I have a friend there I thought might be interested in visiting if it's not too far). I'll still give her the info, though!


----------



## 81brighteyes

Had a bit of rain here today at long last! It also rained (how much?) during the night so that is a big plus. I have mostly been reading and enjoying the tea party today. It's so nice reading about other people and what is going on in their lives. It helps after one has had a few difficult days. Praying for Marianne's good son. It's not easy when your "child" has such physical problems and you wish you could fix everything. That's the way it is with Mothers, isn't it? We feel every physical and emotional hurt they have. Have enjoyed the many lovely photos on TP again and so appreciate them. Take care one and all.


----------



## Bulldog

Here you go, Sam:

GUMBO
ROUX:
1 cup vegetable oil
1 cup all purpose flour

Heat oil in large heavy (cast iron) skillet over high heat until it begins to smoke. Gradually add flour, whisking constantly. Continue cooking and whisking until roux is dark brown. Set aside 

1# lump crabmeat 2 nice sized ham steaks Cut 
l# andouille sausage, diced into small cubes
2# Hillshire smoked sausage 1# bacon, diced
2 cups chopped celery 2 cups chopped yellow onions
2 cups chopped bell pepper 4-28 oz cans diced tomatoes
1/4 cup file' seasoning 1-16 oz. bag cut frozen okra 
4 cans chicken broth diced (optional)
1 Tbsp Tony Chacere's Seasoning 1 tsp. thyme
1 tsp. garlic powder 1 tsp. basil 
6 bay leaves S & P to tastw
1 tsp. parsley
3# shrimp, peeled & deveined
Crabmeat, canned or fresh

Cut smoked sausage into small pieces
Cut andouille sausage into small pieces
Dice ham steaks into small pieces
Cook diced bacon
Saute' ham steaks in bacon drippings and set aside
In large stockpot, add tomatoes, chicken broth, ham steaks, sausage, bacon, & crabmeat 
In skillet, saute' yellow onions, celery, and bell pepper and add to stockpot
Add all seasonings
I do not use okra, but you can if desired
Add crabmeat
Bring to boil, then reduce heat, add roux & let simmer at least 3 hours.
Add shrimp the last hour of cooking
Serve over rice
This makes a lot and can be frozen.
If you think it is too thick add more broth or tomatoes.


----------



## Bulldog

Addendum: I have proof read this recipe. It is all correct. The only thing optional is the okra, which I don't use. Hope this is one you will like. It is expensive, but I buy ingredients along and when I have everything, I make it. My Dad used live crabs.Since I do not have access to them, I buy tubs or cans.
Praying for Marianne. God love her, she has had more than her fair share with her Mom, her son, and herself
Dreamweaver, continue to lift you up for some relief
Daralene, love the fair pictures. Really love the shawl. Want a red one for our SS class party at Christmas, but have too many projects going and never read charts or worked with lace. 
Julie...hugs and well wishes coming your way
Ohio Joy...you & Tim always a prayer away


----------



## oddball

preston said:


> hope you have a great birthday day - a drive in the countryside sounds like a great road trip to me - happy birthday and many more to come.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sandy and myfanwy. Off to church soon, DD cooking lunch today (think I heard something about roast chicken and all the trimmings) and then who knows what, Maybe a drive into the country. We are blessed with some beautiful countryside hear in Dorset.
> Lin x
Click to expand...

Thank you Sam. It's been a lovely day.


----------



## Southern Gal

trying to get my mojo back today, didn't go to church and i really missed it. but intestines doing the loud noise thing. sooo i just kept us at home 
umm is it pammie 1234 daughter that is afraid she will be a spinster HA! i saw her picture, no way, that girl just needs to enjoy her life and not worry. cause she WILL meet the right guy and he will apreciate her. she is a doll.
i am gonna get in the kitchen and fix my neices family a big dish of quich with sausage, i do that for all their birthdays. i usually put bacon in but changing it up this time. i also am gonna get my pasta cooked up and do some of my sauted veggies to eat on next wk. gotta get back in the groove,after splurging fri. nite and then paying for it sat. ha not worth it. 
i have so many new recipes from here, and not bad as far as pts either, i am wanting to try them all. just got to wait till the right occasion. 
we have had drizzle all last night and still going on. this is the rain we have needed. 
i don't know if i commented before, i love the pictures of the flowers and the critters, amazing shots. the pictures of the county fair is awsome also, ilove to go look at all the crafts. i used to enter paintings every yr. just haven't fooled with it lately. actually when i finish something it always for someone in the family. i do plan to figure out something new for my living room, i hope next yr to get the wall paper down and repaint, and change up my decor. i have a huge bk picture frame i want to use for something to put in here. don't know a subject i want to look at though. thats the thing about my art, i really don't like to study it much. i have some stuff i kept and framed through my back rooms and i don't stay in there much and so i don't pick it apart. oh well. later


----------



## bellestarr12

daralene said:


> Here are a few photos from the festival.
> 
> I'm learning to knit continental with the left and at the same time with another color throw with the right. Now I will be able to do two colors without the yarn tangling. Will show you the color work bag I am doing when I get enough to show.
> 
> Today learning rug hooking.


Wonderful pictures! And thank you for the update on Marianne's son - he is certainly in my prayers.


----------



## bellestarr12

preston said:


> no - for some reason have never had gumbo - i'm not sure it is a dish you find very often in the midwest - think the coastal cities would be a better place to find it.  most of the fish around here is frozen unless you catch it and then eat it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks bellestarr - i have never eaten fish soup - i may have to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam! Never had gumbo?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

frozen fish work fine in soup (not much coastline here in Tucson AZ) and frozen okra works just fine in gumbo

:-D


----------



## pammie1234

Thank you wannabear and Southern Gal. I appreciate the confirmation that I am NOT biased. I will pass on your wonderful words. Hopefully coming from others will be more of an impact than the ones from her old mom!

Thanks for the gumbo recipe. I may have to try to make it sometime. Do you know if it can be frozen? Sometimes it is so hard to cook for 1!


----------



## pammie1234

Just finished reading the recipe and see my question was answered! Just think I always told my students to read through things before beginning their work or asking questions! Guess I need to practice what I preach!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Addendum: I have proof read this recipe. It is all correct. The only thing optional is the okra, which I don't use. Hope this is one you will like. It is expensive, but I buy ingredients along and when I have everything, I make it. My Dad used live crabs.Since I do not have access to them, I buy tubs or cans.
> Praying for Marianne. God love her, she has had more than her fair share with her Mom, her son, and herself
> Dreamweaver, continue to lift you up for some relief
> Daralene, love the fair pictures. Really love the shawl. Want a red one for our SS class party at Christmas, but have too many projects going and never read charts or worked with lace.
> Julie...hugs and well wishes coming your way
> Ohio Joy...you & Tim always a prayer away


thanks Bulldog!


----------



## gottastch

Hello! Dear MIL and FIL are on their way back home after a lovely weekend with us. They live approximately 2 hours west of us and there was a wedding they wanted to attend that is about 2 hours east of us. Since they are getting older, they didn't feel comfortable driving that distance so with a few conversations back and forth, DH and I ended up getting invited to the wedding too and dear in-laws only had to drive to our home and we took care of the rest. They arrived last week Thursday and on Friday dear MIL and I got to do a little shopping and stitching  The wedding was on Saturday (yesterday) and we stitched in the car on our way to the wedding with "the men" drove the car. Today they were anxious to head back home. Dear FIL had a terrible cold, so we had chicken-vegetable soup for dinner on Thursday and he said he felt better after  I wanted to share a dessert recipe I made that I thought was really tasty:

LEMON SPONGE PUDDING CAKE

This looks like a cake, after it is baked in the pan, but when you dig into it, it has pudding on the bottom.

Makes 6 servings

3 large eggs, separated
1 cup 2% milk
1/4 cup (about 2 lemons) lemon juice
3/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
1/8 teaspoon salt
3 tablespoons butter, melted and cooled
Powdered sugar

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

Generously butter a 1 1/2 quart casserole or a 9 inch x 9 inch baking dish. Sprinkle with sugar. 

Beat the egg yolks in a medium bowl which a whisk until well-blended. Stir in the milk and lemon juice.

Combine the sugar, flour and salt in a small bowl and stir into the egg mixture. Beat until smooth. Stir in the butter.

Beat the egg whites with an electric mixer on high speed until soft peaks form. Gently fold into the pudding, retaining as much air as possible. Pour into the prepared baking dish.

Place the baking dish in a 9 inch x 13 inch pan and add boiling water to a depth of about 1" around the baking dish.

Bake 30-40 minutes or until puffed and lightly browned. Carefully remove the baking dish from the 9 inch x 13 inch pan. Cool slightly before serving. Dust with a little powdered sugar. Pudding can also be served at room temperature. 

I have missed you all and look forward to getting back into the swing of things around here in the tea party. 

Sam, you should post a photo of dear Hickory so we will all be able to give our guesses on the date of her delivery and how many...no prize, just vertual bragging rights 

Love to all,
Kathy


----------



## bellestarr12

5mmdpns said:


> Pearch is pearch and there are a few different species of them but are essentially the same fish. I have found that any fish will make for a nice fish soup and what you add in the way of spices and other vegies is what makes the soup taste great. I have found though, that you really do need dill and/or a bay leaf in the soup to add dimension to the flavour.


Dill is certainly a great partner for fish, so I guess I must give you "my" recipe for Mustard Dill Sauce (actually from the same book as the Bergen Fish Soup, which takes longer to type out so I'll do that later today). This is great with any fish or shellfish. I make huge batches when I have fresh dill (before the weather gets too warm for it) and freeze it in 1-cup containers. My daughter puts it on everything - she'll even eat it spread on crackers. Hmmm, mixed with cream cheese on a bagel - now there's an idea!

Mustard Dill Sauce (Swedish Gravlaxsas)
makes about 3/4 cup

4 T. dark, highly seasoned prepared mustard (Gulden's is good, and I've also used a good spicy Dijon)
1 tsp. powdered mustard
3 T. sugar
2 T. white vinegar
1/3 cup vegetable oil
3 T. chopped fresh dill

You can whisk everything but the dill together till it forms a thick emulsion kind of like mayonnaise and then stir in the dill. Or you can do what I do and throw everything but the dill in the blender or food processor and when it's all blended and thickened add the dill and pulse a few more times. If you don't use it all right away, you may want to stir it up before serving it again.

If you want to hear me go on about dill and this recipe and other herbs at some length (and see pictures), check out this post on my blog. 
http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com/search/label/Larrupin%27

And do try the sauce! I first had it with salmon, many years ago - fantastic!


----------



## bellestarr12

pammie1234 said:


> We are getting a slow, light rain today! I am so happy. It has been going on for several hours so hopefully everything will get a nice soaking. It is cool also. Makes me want to take a nap!
> 
> DD is sad today. Still upset over BF, but I think mainly worried about moving out, being alone, and not having money to do things with friends. I feel sorry for her, and now wonder if it is best for her. I was so happy to get my own apartment and be on my own, so it is hard for me to understand. She is also worried about never getting another BF, and then getting married. I am worn out from all of this! I am going to post a pic of her so you all can see that her fears are ridiculous. She just hasn't met the right man yet!
> 
> This was taken at the bachelorett party. The bride-to-be is on the right and my DD is on the left. Hope it will work.


Your daughter is beautiful - my own experience has been that when you stop looking and get interested in other things, the right guy comes along - partly because you have become more interesting yourself. I'm worried about my own beautiful daughter who's divorced with 2 wonderful boys (ages 13 and 7) and gun-shy. She and her ex divorced when the oldest was 3, got back together and had the youngest, but it just wasn't meant to be - he's not awful, they're just awful for each other.


----------



## bellestarr12

81brighteyes said:


> Hey there ladies! Have you ever thought about turning the bra around to the front, hooking it there and then turning it around and pulling up the straps? I've been doing that for years and it's so much easier. A friend was having a problem with hooking hers in the back & when I mentioned this to her, she was quite surprised saying that she had never thought of that & has been doing it "my way" ever since & is so glad I told her.


I've always done it that way! Learned it from my mom, who now, at 89, does it what I think of the "the hard way." Go figure.


----------



## jheiens

What a lovely Sunday afternoon we are having today! The sun is shing brightly, the temps are 'coolish'', and the trees and lawns are so green that they will need mowing this week. Then among the leaves we can spot the occasional burst of red leaves on the maples.

Tim and I have spent most of the time since lunch studying for his tests on Tuesday and reading in a "chapter book" for Reading class this term. Those of you who have dealt with autism may know that reading non-fiction is not a strong suit for such kids; but we are pushing our way through it.

DD, Susan, who is Tim's mom, is at her office preparing to submit requested paperwork to the gentleman in the city government who is responsible for retaining small businesses there. He and she expect/hope to come up with some funding to keep her new business open and out''there'' long enough for her to get some paying clients under contract.

Daralene--The pictures were great. Wish I was able at this point to create piece of knitwork as lovely as the shawl. Golly, that is lovely.

Bulldog--thanks for the prayers for us. He is a joy to us but the prayers of caring people are never a hinderance, rather always a help and a blessing.

Sam and others who don't want to eat ''slimey'' okra--

Boiled okra is NOT the only way to prepare it. Friends in Arkansas introduce us to fried okra. It is cut into rounds, across the okra. Tossed in cornmeal seasoned with salt, pepper, and garlic powder if you like. Then sauteed in hot oil until crispy; drain on paper towels and serve quickly.

Another way is to saute chopped onions, green peppers, and ham or bacon together in a little oil. Chop the okra in rounds as big as you like and saute with the meat and vegs already in your skillet until the okra is sealed on the cut sides. Add canned tomatoes as you see fit--I usually use a quart to 2 med. onions, 1 green pepper and a goodly amount of meat, and as much cleaned, sliced okra as I can get into the iron skillet. Adjust the seasonings and simmer until thickened.

It's rather tasty over rice, as a side , or as a casserole. We call this "Jessie's okra" after my MIL who gave me the directions. I know, it's not real specific but that is how I cook. Just wing it, folks! The important thing is that the okra is NOT gross in either recipe.
Frozen okra is usually gross at best but sometimes we get hungry for the veg and sauteing it is the only way to make it edible.

Ohio Joy


----------



## mjs

pammie1234 said:


> We are getting a slow, light rain today! I am so happy. It has been going on for several hours so hopefully everything will get a nice soaking. It is cool also. Makes me want to take a nap!
> 
> DD is sad today. Still upset over BF, but I think mainly worried about moving out, being alone, and not having money to do things with friends. I feel sorry for her, and now wonder if it is best for her. I was so happy to get my own apartment and be on my own, so it is hard for me to understand. She is also worried about never getting another BF, and then getting married. I am worn out from all of this! I am going to post a pic of her so you all can see that her fears are ridiculous. She just hasn't met the right man yet!
> 
> This was taken at the bachelorett party. The bride-to-be is on the right and my DD is on the left. Hope it will work.


Sounds like you yourself need a break.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy Sunday to all - Last week was just a blur- I'm hoping for a slower pace this week - how bout you guys??? I just skimmed through the end of last week and beginning of this TP - hope Hickory is comfortable Sam - Pammie1234 - aren't daughters just silly - I have one at 33 who is just sure she will always be alone - she's smart funny cute and has a huge heart - she just needs to make better choices when it comes to men in her life - your DD is lovely - I hope she just goes out there and makes the best life for herself that she can - then someone worthy will want to share it with her! Marge - ouch - sorry about the mean lady at the Sr. Ctr. and your tooth --- that's just too much for one week!! Glad to hear Fale got a moon boot - we have lots of experience with those around our house - Thanks to everyone who posted pictures! There is another thread on KP that is just pics of everyones yards and scenic shots around where they live - I haven't finished it yet but it was fun. I made it to our county fair and I was really disappointed. The exhibits of knit and crochet where folded with the ribbons on top of them under plastic and you really couldn't see the items...not even the Blue Ribbon winners....I did run into a gal that had entered some spun alpaca - she said that the "Spinster" the LYS in old town has some great prices and classes - their Guild meets on Sat and Wed afternoons - I have never been inside the shop - I know -shame on me - I'm not much of a joiner - and I am on a budget, and it is "way over on the other side of town"..... but maybe I should make an effort to take a look. I'm in and out of Wal-Mart once a week and drop by one little hobby shop outside of town by me that carries yarn - close outs and discontinued colors etc... her prices are great - so between all of that and "online" I just haven't tried the Spinster... but nothing ventured. I'm going to do some knitting and then mow the lawn after it cools off a little more - Have a wonderful day and I'll check in later - Sandi/AZ


----------



## Lurker 2

AZSticks! I just wish Fale could be persuaded to keep the moon boot on!! I have just done it up the third time this morning and it is only 8.20am!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Thanks Bellestarr for the dill recipe to go with fish!!! I have noted it and plan to make it too!

Ohio Joy, I love fried okra tossed into a dish of fried onions, tomatoes, and zucchini. Never occurred to me to throw in some bacon too!!! Top it off with parmesian cheese, and you have a real treat to have with your iced tea!!


----------



## Sandy

81brighteyes said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Maelinde!!!!!!!!!!! We've really missed you! I'm so happy your neck is better, and Osiris seems be be adjusting very well.
> 
> Okay, on to my stoopid wrist (I promise this is the last of this boring subject). Done with therapy, although I'll continue with some exercises on my own. I can knit, type, do just about everything (blow drying my hair is awkward, though, so I got a haircut). The hugest thing, though, is that today, I (wait for it) hooked my bra behind my back!!!! that's a HUGE accomplishment for me! Tomorrow, I'll try to change the sheets on my bed all by myself. Pretty sure I can do it.
> 
> I also want to say the Flockie is a tremendous asset to our office. I'm so happy that she was able to come on board. I'm rather pleased with myself that I thought of her to temp for me while I was out, and doubly pleased that she was able to stay full-time so that I would have the wonderful opportunity to work with her. I've told her that she has to start bringing in some of her baked goods once she's settled into her schedule. Obviously, I'm nothing if not self-serving (especially when it comes to baked goodies)!
> 
> So, now, the wrist will rest on it's laurels, and be heard of no more. Thank you all for your support and healing energy!
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili Congratulations! I know what you mean about the bra. I'm not at that point with my thumb yet. Glenn will be ever grateful when he doesn't have to hook mine for me. When he first started it was really funny he had such a hard time hooking it and I told him, "When we were first married you could "un-hook" it with one hand and now you can't hook it with two hands!" He replied, "I don't remember that!" I'll be just as excited when I can hook mine too!
> 
> Welcome back Maelinde we have missed you! I'm glad you are doing better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey there ladies! Have you ever thought about turning the bra around to the front, hooking it there and then turning it around and pulling up the straps? I've been doing that for years and it's so much easier. A friend was having a problem with hooking hers in the back & when I mentioned this to her, she was quite surprised saying that she had never thought of that & has been doing it "my way" ever since & is so glad I told her.
Click to expand...

I have never felt comfortable doing it that way and I don't have any grip with my left hand.


----------



## Betina

Good Sunday afternoon to all! We are having a cool, rainy afternoon after church. 
Pammie1234 You have a beautiful young daughter. She'll be fine in this life.
Hope things get easier for Marianne soon. Prayers for her.
Loved the Fair pictures. Need to get my camera back from DD so I can take pictures.
Sam, hope Hickory comes through the birth fine.
Dreamweaver My loving brothers finally jumped in to help,after our Dr. called one of them and told them it was necessary. We didn't know he was going to call them but we were so grateful! It is hard to understand the stress of care giving unless you are involved day to day.
I'm making receiving blankets for grand-nephews new daughter. I get a yard of double-faced flannel and hem it and then crochet edging around it. They work well for towel after bath and as blankets. They also wash well and can be bleached if. necessary. They make up quickly.
Hope all have a peaceful and healthy week!!!!!!


----------



## Sandy

I love okra! When I went to visit my MIL in Oklahoma the summer of 1974 She fixed okra from her garden every night. She fixed it a different way every night. My favorite was fried and there was one I didn't care for but it was at the end of the week and I can't remember which ways she fixed it. Other than in the occasional soup I don't fix it and I should. The weather here has been gorgeous! I don't want to see it go but I know that it will all too soon. But while it is here I am totally enjoying the warmth even though it is getting really cool in the evenings. Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday!


----------



## gagesmom

going on 5pm here and finally got caught up, daralene loved your photos, the shawl was fantastic

Sam-happy mowing, dh did that while I was at work (allergic to grass, actually I think I am allergic to breathing in general, lol)

pammie 1234 your daughter is beautiful.


----------



## daralene

Back from the Fiber Arts Fair. It is sponsored by the Spinning Guild in this area. I loved the rug hooking course and now I have a small piece that I am doing. The teacher only had two people in the class and one didn't show, so that left just me. She and I had a lot in common and I couldn't believe I am now rug hooking. She gave me lots of tips for making it much cheaper. This one lady who has a store really tried to scare me off by saying how expensive it is, but this teacher told me I can get hooks much cheaper and find fabric at garage sales, 2nd hand stores and this great place called Bits'n Pieces where things are donated. So now I am knitting with 2 colors and holding one in each hand, continental knitting L hand and throwing R hand. Can't believe I am doing it. Here are a few more photos. Oops...A little blurry with so many people around. All the fair photos are with the phone camera so Joe, you don't need an expensive camera.


----------



## daralene

My rug hooking teacher won 4 first prizes with her spinning and weaving and she won some money in addition to her first prize ribbons.


----------



## StellaK

Pammie--your daughter is gorgeous. It seems like the more you want to find a man and get married, the harder it is to meet the right one. She needs to become engrossed in her life and start having so much fun on her own. That will attract the right man to her. It is kind of like chasing happiness deliberately. It stays elusive.


----------



## StellaK

81brighteyes said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Maelinde!!!!!!!!!!! We've really missed you! I'm so happy your neck is better, and Osiris seems be be adjusting very well.
> 
> Okay, on to my stoopid wrist (I promise this is the last of this boring subject). Done with therapy, although I'll continue with some exercises on my own. I can knit, type, do just about everything (blow drying my hair is awkward, though, so I got a haircut). The hugest thing, though, is that today, I (wait for it) hooked my bra behind my back!!!! that's a HUGE accomplishment for me! Tomorrow, I'll try to change the sheets on my bed all by myself. Pretty sure I can do it.
> 
> I also want to say the Flockie is a tremendous asset to our office. I'm so happy that she was able to come on board. I'm rather pleased with myself that I thought of her to temp for me while I was out, and doubly pleased that she was able to stay full-time so that I would have the wonderful opportunity to work with her. I've told her that she has to start bringing in some of her baked goods once she's settled into her schedule. Obviously, I'm nothing if not self-serving (especially when it comes to baked goodies)!
> 
> So, now, the wrist will rest on it's laurels, and be heard of no more. Thank you all for your support and healing energy!
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili Congratulations! I know what you mean about the bra. I'm not at that point with my thumb yet. Glenn will be ever grateful when he doesn't have to hook mine for me. When he first started it was really funny he had such a hard time hooking it and I told him, "When we were first married you could "un-hook" it with one hand and now you can't hook it with two hands!" He replied, "I don't remember that!" I'll be just as excited when I can hook mine too!
> 
> Welcome back Maelinde we have missed you! I'm glad you are doing better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey there ladies! Have you ever thought about turning the bra around to the front, hooking it there and then turning it around and pulling up the straps? I've been doing that for years and it's so much easier. A friend was having a problem with hooking hers in the back & when I mentioned this to her, she was quite surprised saying that she had never thought of that & has been doing it "my way" ever since & is so glad I told her.
Click to expand...

I only buy front-hooking bras. It eliminates the problem of getting it hooked.


----------



## daralene

Pammie, your daughter is so beautiful. Does she look like you??

It really is so hard to find a good guy. Hope she finds happiness being single and enjoying life as this will be when the right one will come along. When she isn't looking and when her happiness comes from within.


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> We are getting a slow, light rain today! I am so happy. It has been going on for several hours so hopefully everything will get a nice soaking. It is cool also. Makes me want to take a nap!
> 
> DD is sad today. Still upset over BF, but I think mainly worried about moving out, being alone, and not having money to do things with friends. I feel sorry for her, and now wonder if it is best for her. I was so happy to get my own apartment and be on my own, so it is hard for me to understand. She is also worried about never getting another BF, and then getting married. I am worn out from all of this! I am going to post a pic of her so you all can see that her fears are ridiculous. She just hasn't met the right man yet!
> 
> This was taken at the bachelorett party. The bride-to-be is on the right and my DD is on the left. Hope it will work.


Your daughter is beautiful.... Of course she is concerned about this new chapter in her life..... but just keep telling yourself.... it is where she needs to be.... Living at home doesn't really give you your space and she has to have responsibility for herself and her choices someday. Don't we all worry about money????? My youngest daughter never did want to marry, even when she was in a several year relationship and they owned a house together..... I don't know if she regrets that now but she is also very happy to be master of her own ship and makes a great aunt.... since the cancer treatments have made children out of the question for her.... not that she ever wanted any when she could have them..... your DD needs to live her life in the present..... the future will take care of itself.... one way or another.

Isn't this grey, soft rainy day wonderful? We did go to the gym this morning but that is all I expect to accomplish all day long.... The coming week is very busy so I'm being a slug today.... I'm pretending to be interested in the football game... and will dig out knitting when I finish catching up..... A nap is always a possibility, as the eyes want to close.....


----------



## preston

well i am done mowing - going to fly through the shower - heidi and alexis are shopping for a homecoming dress (read -has a dat - lexi's homecoming one weekend and his the next -she thinks she should have two dresses - heidi says one dress is enough - lol) - anyhow she is bringing hotdog buns, chocolate and marshmallows home with her for a bonfire tonight.

while i am showering = do one of you remember a post about making hard boiled eggs in the oven - i have it somewhere but can't find it.

see you before too long. i'll be squeaky clean.

sam


----------



## preston

i found it - for those of you who would be interested. sam

Hard cooked Eggs
Apr 27th, 2012 by Angela

Hard-baked Eggs
12 or 18 raw eggs, placed in muffin tins or a jelly-roll pan so they cannot roll off.
Preheat oven to 325 F. Place eggs on center rack and bake 25 minutes (30 min for duck eggs). Remove from the oven and allow to cool before peeling. 
(Adjustment: If you are already baking something in the oven at 350, you can add some eggs on the top rack of the oven and bake for 25 min. The heat will be reduced by the item baking below them.)

http://www.larksongknits.com/


----------



## daralene

settleg said:


> DARALENE....I didn't post this but I am a quilter. Quillos are quilts that actually fold up and form a pillow. They make quilts very portable. I'll check for you to see if I can find a pattern. Here is one link for you:
> http://www.straw.com/quilting/articles/quillows.html
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beatlesfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any time is a good time for a Tea Party, Sam..... I'm sitting here watching a little bit of spitting rain..... To go to the football game or not..... Hmmmm. Guess I have a couple hours before I make that call. I'm mostly concerned about taking mom out if it turns to rain or gets too chilly... but she wants to go and it is at the HS where my girls went to school so close enough to get home quickly. I guess I could carry a blanket or two.... Planning on going to my monthly gathering of creative friends tomorrow... I just need to figure out what project to take.
> 
> Hope you all have a great week-end and some much needed R&R.... Oh, LOVE Snickerdoodles..... I'll try the softer ones too. I always do this classic during the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I make Quillos for. They come in handy for taking to football games or any place where it might get chilly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If someone hasn't already asked. Do you have a pattern for Quillos.....Take it they are quilting over pillows.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you to both of you. The original poster and the responder. :lol: :lol:


----------



## preston

pretty girl - tell her to forget about having a bf and it another will happen before she knows it.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> We are getting a slow, light rain today! I am so happy. It has been going on for several hours so hopefully everything will get a nice soaking. It is cool also. Makes me want to take a nap!
> 
> DD is sad today. Still upset over BF, but I think mainly worried about moving out, being alone, and not having money to do things with friends. I feel sorry for her, and now wonder if it is best for her. I was so happy to get my own apartment and be on my own, so it is hard for me to understand. She is also worried about never getting another BF, and then getting married. I am worn out from all of this! I am going to post a pic of her so you all can see that her fears are ridiculous. She just hasn't met the right man yet!
> 
> This was taken at the bachelorett party. The bride-to-be is on the right and my DD is on the left. Hope it will work.


----------



## preston

and dad 81 brighteyes - more than once i wanted to take the hurt and pain for the girls - but it is part of life - not the most pleasant part for sure. i want nothing but good things for them.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> Had a bit of rain here today at long last! It also rained (how much?) during the night so that is a big plus. I have mostly been reading and enjoying the tea party today. It's so nice reading about other people and what is going on in their lives. It helps after one has had a few difficult days. Praying for Marianne's good son. It's not easy when your "child" has such physical problems and you wish you could fix everything. That's the way it is with Mothers, isn't it? We feel every physical and emotional hurt they have. Have enjoyed the many lovely photos on TP again and so appreciate them. Take care one and all.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Fried okra is great... Thanks Bulldog for the gumbo recipe. ANY time you are going to use okra.... deslime it. Slice as you want and stir it around a hot skillet for a bit to dry out the slime.... them proceed with your recipe....

LOVE the idea of doing eggs in the oven. I must share that with neighbor. They do a Lebanese Easter and she does hundreds of eggs for the various celebrations and foods....


----------



## daralene

Great photos of the Fair and Gage. Looks like a real sweetheart. Now that was quite a bit of loot he got.


----------



## daralene

Grandmapaula said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> glad you had time to stop by grandmapuala - and cudos for the baby coming along so well - i am surprised she is home yet being still so small. my heather was 5lb11oz when we brought her home. so tiny. can't imagine a little over a pound.
> 
> just remember - grandma's need rest too - so make sure you get as much as possible.
> 
> we will be looking for you again between diaper changes.
> 
> sam
> 
> And what a good Grandma you are
> 
> 
> 
> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam and Tea Partiers around the world! I've been reading faithfully and keeping notes in my little notebook so I can say prayers for all who need them. It's been hard to post because I've been babysitting full time for my little preemie granddaughter. When I get home at night, I have about enough energy to get dinner and fall asleep in my chair until its time to go to bed! LOL Lly is now up to 5lbs.6oz (she was born April 2 at 1lb, 6oz.) and is doing remarkably well. Her mental and physical progress is measured from her due date (July 22) and she is doing everything a 6-week old baby should. We are so thankful that she has avoided most of the problems that preemies can have.
> 
> Sam, I see that the tea party is really growing under your management - congratulations.You are doing a super job. Got to go - baby wants to be fed! Doing a little extra sitting this weekend because DD and SIL are going out for their 10th anniversary. Love to all, Paula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was just a little over 3 lbs when DD brought her home - surprised me too that she was able to come out so small - but she was very healthy and she had already spent 97 days in the intensive care unit - the commute was beginning to get to all of us - hospital is about 50 miles away. This way it's a much easier trip - my daughter lives 4-tenths of a mile from me - pretty easy drive!
> Got baby fed, now have to go feed me and big sister Katie (age 9). Paula
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Daralene...... Fantastic pictures..... Love the sweater, the shawl and the knit purse. I am also wanting to do some rug hooking. I an't find the hook I want though.... I save wool clothes to strip. YOu can also do some overdying to get some nice shades of a color for a background....

The quillows are wonderful..... but a down and dirty version is to just do it out of fleece. A square at the center bottom middle will allow you to fold it all up into a pillow. I have also added a strap and it makes a great pillow to sit on at a football game and then whip out the blanket, should it get chilly.....


----------



## daralene

Althea said:


> Great photos, Darowil, though the terrain makes me shudder somewhat, since I'm a 'concrete and tall buildings' city-dweller. Ten miles out of the city and I'm decidedly uncomfortable! Was sent to Alice Springs and Darwin to work for a few weeks as a court transcription typist on a couple of occasions, and only went because they paid me to go! Swallowing a fly in the Olgas (a series of rock formations) didn't add to my comfort, either. And it took weeks to get the red dust out of my clothes, skin and hair! Wouldn't want to discourage overseas visitors, most of whom love it because it is so different from anything they've experienced before, but each to his own I guess. Daralene, and other TPers out there, if you ever make it to Adelaide I have a spare room, plenty of free time, and would enjoy showing you around our city, if not our country! Just give me a few days' notice before you appear on the doorstep! But if you're just dropping by for coffee/tea, come any time and excuse the mess. Just after 9 a.m. Sunday here. Hoping you all have a good weekend.


Wow, I feel so honored. I would never impose on anyone, but would love to meet you somewhere for Tea/Coffee and knitting. Oh my goodness, I can't believe how welcoming you are. Thank you so very much.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lots of good healing energy going out to Marieanne and son and DIL..... It is soooooo hard to have a child in pain.... I'm so glad he is now stable enough to get back home to continue treatment..... (((())))


----------



## Dreamweaver

I'm sure I've missed something or forgotten something... but the knitting needles are calling.

Sam, Rachel just posted 3 different homecoming dresses. She went shopping yesterday. I am sure 2 are going back, but votes are in for the keeper. As a drill team person, she is required to go, date or no date.....

The smell of sheets off a clotheline is wonderful.... I have no room and the dryer makes everything so soft. Still, it would be nice to air things out on occasion....


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> Daralene...... Fantastic pictures..... Love the sweater, the shawl and the knit purse. I am also wanting to do some rug hooking. I an't find the hook I want though.... I save wool clothes to strip. YOu can also do some overdying to get some nice shades of a color for a background....
> 
> The quillows are wonderful..... but a down and dirty version is to just do it out of fleece. A square at the center bottom middle will allow you to fold it all up into a pillow. I have also added a strap and it makes a great pillow to sit on at a football game and then whip out the blanket, should it get chilly.....


When I get far enough along or finished with my class projects I will show them. Oooh, you even do dying. Overydying sounds interesting too. Wish we were closer.


----------



## Lurker 2

those look really beautiful crafts, Daralene- no wonder you have been inspired!


----------



## flockie

Pammie
Your daughter is a beautiful girl! The right man will come when the time is right. 

Flockie


----------



## flockie

Ohio Joy and Daralene
Please let Marianne know she and her son, as well as her mom are in my prayers. Poor dear has had a very traumatic time of things lately.

Flockie


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh sorry myfanwy -DH didn't like keeping his on either...telling him that he "has" to do something is like waving a red flag in front of a bull. Can you move the velcro straps so that they end in the back where Fale can't see the ends to undo them??? Or if it is cool enough maybe just some sweat pants without the elastic in the bottom of the leg would cover them up - out of sight out of mind??? It's going to be a long day if Fale decides to go barefoot!! How is your help working out??? I hope you are taking some time out for yourself - it's real important not to get "burn out". Give the boys a pat for me I'm missing my pup. AZ


myfanwy said:


> AZSticks! I just wish Fale could be persuaded to keep the moon boot on!! I have just done it up the third time this morning and it is only 8.20am!!!


----------



## preston

thanks bulldog - it sounds good - i will need to do some special shopping first.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Here you go, Sam:
> 
> GUMBO
> ROUX:
> 1 cup vegetable oil
> 1 cup all purpose flour
> 
> Heat oil in large heavy (cast iron) skillet over high heat until it begins to smoke. Gradually add flour, whisking constantly. Continue cooking and whisking until roux is dark brown. Set aside
> 
> 1# lump crabmeat 2 nice sized ham steaks Cut
> l# andouille sausage, diced into small cubes
> 2# Hillshire smoked sausage 1# bacon, diced
> 2 cups chopped celery 2 cups chopped yellow onions
> 2 cups chopped bell pepper 4-28 oz cans diced tomatoes
> 1/4 cup file' seasoning 1-16 oz. bag cut frozen okra
> 4 cans chicken broth diced (optional)
> 1 Tbsp Tony Chacere's Seasoning 1 tsp. thyme
> 1 tsp. garlic powder 1 tsp. basil
> 6 bay leaves S & P to tastw
> 1 tsp. parsley
> 3# shrimp, peeled & deveined
> Crabmeat, canned or fresh
> 
> Cut smoked sausage into small pieces
> Cut andouille sausage into small pieces
> Dice ham steaks into small pieces
> Cook diced bacon
> Saute' ham steaks in bacon drippings and set aside
> In large stockpot, add tomatoes, chicken broth, ham steaks, sausage, bacon, & crabmeat
> In skillet, saute' yellow onions, celery, and bell pepper and add to stockpot
> Add all seasonings
> I do not use okra, but you can if desired
> Add crabmeat
> Bring to boil, then reduce heat, add roux & let simmer at least 3 hours.
> Add shrimp the last hour of cooking
> Serve over rice
> This makes a lot and can be frozen.
> If you think it is too thick add more broth or tomatoes.


----------



## AZ Sticks

You are a head of me by an hour or so. I need to mow this afternoon too. I just have a smidge of a lawn since we live in the high desert it is quite the luxury but after 8 years of begging we dug up the front weeds - brought in top soil and laid sod a couple of years ago. It just makes me feel cool to see it so green in the summer I will put a pic - you will laugh at how little it is - in the Missouri days I had an acre around the house I mowed on a JD rider - that was fun!! Talk to you guys later - AZ 


preston said:


> well i am done mowing - going to fly through the shower - heidi and alexis are shopping for a homecoming dress (read -has a dat - lexi's homecoming one weekend and his the next -she thinks she should have two dresses - heidi says one dress is enough - lol) - anyhow she is bringing hotdog buns, chocolate and marshmallows home with her for a bonfire tonight.
> 
> while i am showering = do one of you remember a post about making hard boiled eggs in the oven - i have it somewhere but can't find it.
> 
> see you before too long. i'll be squeaky clean.
> 
> sam


----------



## preston

i love lemon and pudding kathy - this sounds so good. thanks for sharing.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello! Dear MIL and FIL are on their way back home after a lovely weekend with us. They live approximately 2 hours west of us and there was a wedding they wanted to attend that is about 2 hours east of us. Since they are getting older, they didn't feel comfortable driving that distance so with a few conversations back and forth, DH and I ended up getting invited to the wedding too and dear in-laws only had to drive to our home and we took care of the rest. They arrived last week Thursday and on Friday dear MIL and I got to do a little shopping and stitching  The wedding was on Saturday (yesterday) and we stitched in the car on our way to the wedding with "the men" drove the car. Today they were anxious to head back home. Dear FIL had a terrible cold, so we had chicken-vegetable soup for dinner on Thursday and he said he felt better after  I wanted to share a dessert recipe I made that I thought was really tasty:
> 
> LEMON SPONGE PUDDING CAKE
> 
> This looks like a cake, after it is baked in the pan, but when you dig into it, it has pudding on the bottom.
> 
> Makes 6 servings
> 
> 3 large eggs, separated
> 1 cup 2% milk
> 1/4 cup (about 2 lemons) lemon juice
> 3/4 cup sugar
> 1/4 cup all-purpose flour
> 1/8 teaspoon salt
> 3 tablespoons butter, melted and cooled
> Powdered sugar
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
> 
> Generously butter a 1 1/2 quart casserole or a 9 inch x 9 inch baking dish. Sprinkle with sugar.
> 
> Beat the egg yolks in a medium bowl which a whisk until well-blended. Stir in the milk and lemon juice.
> 
> Combine the sugar, flour and salt in a small bowl and stir into the egg mixture. Beat until smooth. Stir in the butter.
> 
> Beat the egg whites with an electric mixer on high speed until soft peaks form. Gently fold into the pudding, retaining as much air as possible. Pour into the prepared baking dish.
> 
> Place the baking dish in a 9 inch x 13 inch pan and add boiling water to a depth of about 1" around the baking dish.
> 
> Bake 30-40 minutes or until puffed and lightly browned. Carefully remove the baking dish from the 9 inch x 13 inch pan. Cool slightly before serving. Dust with a little powdered sugar. Pudding can also be served at room temperature.
> 
> I have missed you all and look forward to getting back into the swing of things around here in the tea party.
> 
> Sam, you should post a photo of dear Hickory so we will all be able to give our guesses on the date of her delivery and how many...no prize, just vertual bragging rights
> 
> Love to all,
> Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh sorry myfanwy -DH didn't like keeping his on either...telling him that he "has" to do something is like waving a red flag in front of a bull. Can you move the velcro straps so that they end in the back where Fale can't see the ends to undo them??? Or if it is cool enough maybe just some sweat pants without the elastic in the bottom of the leg would cover them up - out of sight out of mind??? It's going to be a long day if Fale decides to go barefoot!! How is your help working out??? I hope you are taking some time out for yourself - it's real important not to get "burn out". Give the boys a pat for me I'm missing my pup. AZ
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> AZSticks! I just wish Fale could be persuaded to keep the moon boot on!! I have just done it up the third time this morning and it is only 8.20am!!!
Click to expand...

Maybe the message is getting through! I was just called through to put it on, for a 6 metre walk- and there was me thinking it would simplify life. I am sorry I am missing some of the picture- what happened to your pup? Life would be very dull without my two. Fale wants another cat, but that is going to have to wait! Has to be feisty enough to live with Ringo, whose mission in life is 'death to all creatures that move', or at least chase as long as possible! Rufus the old dog, is a sun worshiper, and we again have rain! pity I can't barrel it up and ship it to those of you in need! 
I love your little patch of green- it is a beautiful colour, obviously well tended!


----------



## wannabear

Sam, I agree about the lemon sponge pudding cake. I love lemon things. But why oh why are all these desserts appearing when I have decided to diet?


----------



## AZ Sticks

I just don't think that life is going to be simple for a while my dear!! But I will keep my fingers crossed that Fale will get used to his boot and heal quickly! When I say "pup" I don't want to mislead you - my Dutchie was 14 and she went over the rainbow bridge a few months ago. DH and I had decided that we will try to be pet free for a while and see how that feels - Dutchie wasn't a very good traveler as she got older and we couldn't just up and leave her so one of us was always staying at home while the other went out and about for any length of time. But it is so quiet without her around - she was also a great hunter/chaser - but now I can put scraps out for the 2 feral bob tail cats that she chased out of the yard on a regular basis... thanks for the compliment on my "lawn". I have sprinklers on a timer so we can go (once DH is feeling better) and it won't die on me!! I may decide down the line that it is too much work, but for now it is worth it!! We live in a development of acre lots and most of our lot and the lots around us are just dirt and some desert plants - I'll put up some pics and then off to mow!! have a wonderful day - AZ

Maybe the message is getting through! I was just called through to put it on, for a 6 metre walk- and there was me thinking it would simplify life. I am sorry I am missing some of the picture- what happened to your pup? Life would be very dull without my two. Fale wants another cat, but that is going to have to wait! Has to be feisty enough to live with Ringo, whose mission in life is 'death to all creatures that move', or at least chase as long as possible! Rufus the old dog, is a sun worshiper, and we again have rain! pity I can't barrel it up and ship it to those of you in need! 
I love your little patch of green- it is a beautiful colour, obviously well tended![/quote]


----------



## Tessadele

Finally found time to skim thru this week's posts, I would have had another hour if my Younger DD hadn't rung to tell me all about her new job. She is to be CEO to a charity which provides solar power to African countries so that people can read, study and keep warm without the use of kerosene lamps. which are so dangerous & expensive. She is quite excited, which made me laugh as she's had such good, well paid jobs ever since she started her working life. Wish I'd and the freedom to choose that girls have today. Not that I didn't have an interesting life career wise & other wise. I'll say no more!!
It's good to hear that Mariannes son has been able to return home & didn't need a kidney transplant, I wish him well.
Not so good to hear that Marge has tooth trouble, or that Fale is not keen on wearing his moon boot. I hope he doesn't wear you out, Julie, I'm sure it will try your patience though. He's probably forgotten what's inside it & just wants to check his foot's still there.
Darowil, those pictures are lovely, so wonderful to see these things thru your eyes as we can't all get there.
Pammie, your DD is a very attractive girl. I think she should stop worrying, find a house mate to share with and play a bit "hard to get" as she goes out to enjoy her life. The right man will recognise a "keeper" when he meets her.
I've been up to London to stay with my daughter & see my DGS get his Masters diploma from Uni. He has an article in this month's copy of Wire about his project, so we all admired it. Then I had to spend time at the hospital with the youngest of my 3 surviving brothers, in between my own appointments, because he has just had a knee replacement op. Must say it was not pleasant to think I'm going thru the same thing next week, but he was very up -beat as I think he didn't want to scare his little sister. He still teases me about the fuss I made when I was in the next bed to him & we both had injections. Not a peep out of him but it took about 6 nurses to hold me down!!
In the end my injections festered & I had to lie on my stomach for a week, which I felt justified my protests.
I think that I had better give this up for a while before I bore you all back to sleep.

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2

It is always great to see another's part of the world! We live at the other extreme, with very high humidity 71% inside, 67% outside today. I had the clothes drier on because it was pointless hanging things outside the showers are coming through so frequently. 
I find the day goes better when I have my needles in my hands- although at present I am unable to concentrate much- reminded myself I had a cone of cotton- so I am making a series of simple dishrags/cleaning cloths. I can't imagine being 'pet free'- but they are a tie! Dutchie looks like she was a sweetheart.



AZ Sticks said:


> I just don't think that life is going to be simple for a while my dear!! But I will keep my fingers crossed that Fale will get used to his boot and heal quickly! When I say "pup" I don't want to mislead you - my Dutchie was 14 and she went over the rainbow bridge a few months ago. DH and I had decided that we will try to be pet free for a while and see how that feels - Dutchie wasn't a very good traveler as she got older and we couldn't just up and leave her so one of us was always staying at home while the other went out and about for any length of time. But it is so quiet without her around - she was also a great hunter/chaser - but now I can put scraps out for the 2 feral bob tail cats that she chased out of the yard on a regular basis... thanks for the compliment on my "lawn". I have sprinklers on a timer so we can go (once DH is feeling better) and it won't die on me!! I may decide down the line that it is too much work, but for now it is worth it!! We live in a development of acre lots and most of our lot and the lots around us are just dirt and some desert plants - I'll put up some pics and then off to mow!! have a wonderful day - AZ
> 
> Maybe the message is getting through! I was just called through to put it on, for a 6 metre walk- and there was me thinking it would simplify life. I am sorry I am missing some of the picture- what happened to your pup? Life would be very dull without my two. Fale wants another cat, but that is going to have to wait! Has to be feisty enough to live with Ringo, whose mission in life is 'death to all creatures that move', or at least chase as long as possible! Rufus the old dog, is a sun worshiper, and we again have rain! pity I can't barrel it up and ship it to those of you in need!
> I love your little patch of green- it is a beautiful colour, obviously well tended!


[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear Tessa, been wondering how you were faring? It is lovely that the DD wants to talk! Mine is bogged down in 3 assignments, and I have promised not to ring. The Education Minister has come up with this scheme to close or amalgamate almost every school in Christchurch- there is high probability of massive job losses, SIL is a school caretaker, but it is too soon to know if Bronwen is going to have to be sole provider, rather faster than they had hoped- It is a worry on top of all she is undertaking to do. DGD scoots to school now- my goodness how quickly they grow up- DGS is chattering 19 to the dozen. I so hope he is not overwhelmed meeting his nana- it will be the first time that he remembers- he was only just one the last time I was down- before the earthquake that destroyed so much. I do hope your op. goes smoothly. It is not an easy one, but hopefully will be better than the 'bone on bone' that you exist with. Take care! lol! J.



Tessadele said:


> Finally found time to skim thru this week's posts, I would have had another hour if my Younger DD hadn't rung to tell me all about her new job. She is to be CEO to a charity which provides solar power to African countries so that people can read, study and keep warm without the use of kerosene lamps. which are so dangerous & expensive. She is quite excited, which made me laugh as she's had such good, well paid jobs ever since she started her working life. Wish I'd and the freedom to choose that girls have today. Not that I didn't have an interesting life career wise & other wise. I'll say no more!!
> It's good to hear that Mariannes son has been able to return home & didn't need a kidney transplant, I wish him well.
> Not so good to hear that Marge has tooth trouble, or that Fale is not keen on wearing his moon boot. I hope he doesn't wear you out, Julie, I'm sure it will try your patience though. He's probably forgotten what's inside it & just wants to check his foot's still there.
> Darowil, those pictures are lovely, so wonderful to see these things thru your eyes as we can't all get there.
> Pammie, your DD is a very attractive girl. I think she should stop worrying, find a house mate to share with and play a bit "hard to get" as she goes out to enjoy her life. The right man will recognise a "keeper" when he meets her.
> I've been up to London to stay with my daughter & see my DGS get his Masters diploma from Uni. He has an article in this month's copy of Wire about his project, so we all admired it. Then I had to spend time at the hospital with the youngest of my 3 surviving brothers, in between my own appointments, because he has just had a knee replacement op. Must say it was not pleasant to think I'm going thru the same thing next week, but he was very up -beat as I think he didn't want to scare his little sister. He still teases me about the fuss I made when I was in the next bed to him & we both had injections. Not a peep out of him but it took about 6 nurses to hold me down!!
> In the end my injections festered & I had to lie on my stomach for a week, which I felt justified my protests.
> I think that I had better give this up for a while before I bore you all back to sleep.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## kniitylou

HI Sam, I really prayed for rain all weekend long... So you did not have to mow. This morning was a whole red sky and my curls were very tight when I awoke. I just wonder when we are going to get the rain. Puppies count is all over the place... I just hope she is fine after they come. Knittylou


----------



## kniitylou

HI Sam, I really prayed for rain all weekend long... So you did not have to mow. This morning was a whole red sky and my curls were very tight when I awoke. I just wonder when we are going to get the rain. Puppies count is all over the place... I just hope she is fine after they come. Knittylou


----------



## jheiens

StellaK said:


> Pammie--your daughter is gorgeous. It seems like the more you want to find a man and get married, the harder it is to meet the right one. She needs to become engrossed in her life and start having so much fun on her own. That will attract the right man to her. It is kind of like chasing happiness deliberately. It stays elusive.


You are so right, Stella K! I couldn't agree more. both of my daughters struggled with that advice for a long time. Hope they've got it straightened out now.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818

A great good evening/morning/afternoon to everyone!!! I want to thank everyone for their prayers for my family and especially for 
auto-immune system has been shot for years, a sniffle or a cough from someone in a room and he can end up in the hospital. I am not sure what the exact name of his disease is, but he processes too much proteins in his kidneys and they block up. His kidneys are getting weaker from all the treatments. They have told us the kidneys will eventually fail, but they are trying to stall the transplant as long as possible of course. 
Now on the home front, Mom is doing okay.. she promised that she had really been behaving while I was going back and forth to the hospital. Cindi is absolutely the best friend I could have ever hoped to find, has stepped in and cared for mom and for me also. Had a nice but short visit with the younger DS before he had to head back home this evening. I am doing fine also, blood has stayed at the low-high and I've been very careful about the iron intake! 
Now, I'm hoping that life will be some sort of normal again :-D I'd love to start another knitting project, have had many requests from friends and family for bears, :lol: but all I've done lately are dishcloths, they are no brain work for me and someone is always wanting them. Really need to make some scarfs for my step-granddaughters, they've asked if I knew how to make them. 
Love all the recipes, especially the Snickerdoodles.. those are the boys favorites. Their birthdays are this coming Saturday.. hard to believe they will be 37 and 24.. gads, I'm getting old, :roll: :shock: Nahhhhhh never want to be old.. I'm just getting refined, :lol: 
I'm going to try to catch up on the reading.. have all of last weeks to catch up on also. 
So happy to be back with my friends.. sure have missed everyone!!!
Love's N Hugs and Prayers all around!!


----------



## Lurker 2

so good to see your lovely face again Marianne- things have to be on the up!!


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> AZSticks! I just wish Fale could be persuaded to keep the moon boot on!! I have just done it up the third time this morning and it is only 8.20am!!!


A definate disadvantage of the moon boot! Tempting even for people who remember why it is there let alone if you have no idea of why this strange thing is on your leg. Isn't it interesting though that he can remember or work out how to get it off- but could her get it on even if he wanted to?


----------



## mjs

Tessadele said:


> Finally found time to skim thru this week's posts, I would have had another hour if my Younger DD hadn't rung to tell me all about her new job. She is to be CEO to a charity which provides solar power to African countries so that people can read, study and keep warm without the use of kerosene lamps. which are so dangerous & expensive. She is quite excited, which made me laugh as she's had such good, well paid jobs ever since she started her working life. Wish I'd and the freedom to choose that girls have today. Not that I didn't have an interesting life career wise & other wise. I'll say no more!!
> It's good to hear that Mariannes son has been able to return home & didn't need a kidney transplant, I wish him well.
> Not so good to hear that Marge has tooth trouble, or that Fale is not keen on wearing his moon boot. I hope he doesn't wear you out, Julie, I'm sure it will try your patience though. He's probably forgotten what's inside it & just wants to check his foot's still there.
> Darowil, those pictures are lovely, so wonderful to see these things thru your eyes as we can't all get there.
> Pammie, your DD is a very attractive girl. I think she should stop worrying, find a house mate to share with and play a bit "hard to get" as she goes out to enjoy her life. The right man will recognise a "keeper" when he meets her.
> I've been up to London to stay with my daughter & see my DGS get his Masters diploma from Uni. He has an article in this month's copy of Wire about his project, so we all admired it. Then I had to spend time at the hospital with the youngest of my 3 surviving brothers, in between my own appointments, because he has just had a knee replacement op. Must say it was not pleasant to think I'm going thru the same thing next week, but he was very up -beat as I think he didn't want to scare his little sister. He still teases me about the fuss I made when I was in the next bed to him & we both had injections. Not a peep out of him but it took about 6 nurses to hold me down!!
> In the end my injections festered & I had to lie on my stomach for a week, which I felt justified my protests.
> I think that I had better give this up for a while before I bore you all back to sleep.
> 
> Tessa


I don't sit around moaning, but I do think about the possibilities girls have nowadays. And also chances the internet makes possible, things like finding out about exchanging a house for some period with someone from another country, and things that I am just past being able to take advantage of. Not moaning, but aware of age limitations.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> AZSticks! I just wish Fale could be persuaded to keep the moon boot on!! I have just done it up the third time this morning and it is only 8.20am!!!
> 
> 
> 
> A definate disadvantage of the moon boot! Tempting even for people who remember why it is there let alone if you have no idea of why this strange thing is on your leg. Isn't it interesting though that he can remember or work out how to get it off- but could her get it on even if he wanted to?
Click to expand...

it would help if he could even remember tripping- but I have to keep telling him what happened- this is where I have to accept there is real confusion occuring, I think!


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are getting a slow, light rain today! I am so happy. It has been going on for several hours so hopefully everything will get a nice soaking. It is cool also. Makes me want to take a nap!
> 
> DD is sad today. Still upset over BF, but I think mainly worried about moving out, being alone, and not having money to do things with friends. I feel sorry for her, and now wonder if it is best for her. I was so happy to get my own apartment and be on my own, so it is hard for me to understand. She is also worried about never getting another BF, and then getting married. I am worn out from all of this! I am going to post a pic of her so you all can see that her fears are ridiculous. She just hasn't met the right man yet!
> 
> This was taken at the bachelorett party. The bride-to-be is on the right and my DD is on the left. Hope it will work.
> 
> 
> 
> Your daughter is beautiful.... Of course she is concerned about this new chapter in her life..... but just keep telling yourself.... it is where she needs to be.... Living at home doesn't really give you your space and she has to have responsibility for herself and her choices someday. Don't we all worry about money????? My youngest daughter never did want to marry, even when she was in a several year relationship and they owned a house together..... I don't know if she regrets that now but she is also very happy to be master of her own ship and makes a great aunt.... since the cancer treatments have made children out of the question for her.... not that she ever wanted any when she could have them..... your DD needs to live her life in the present..... the future will take care of itself.... one way or another.
> 
> Isn't this grey, soft rainy day wonderful? We did go to the gym this morning but that is all I expect to accomplish all day long.... The coming week is very busy so I'm being a slug today.... I'm pretending to be interested in the football game... and will dig out knitting when I finish catching up..... A nap is always a possibility, as the eyes want to close.....
Click to expand...

Baing a slug for a day and having a nap sound like they are just what you need. Enjoy it (maybe you had better not answer the ohone!) and don't feel guilty.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found time to skim thru this week's posts, I would have had another hour if my Younger DD hadn't rung to tell me all about her new job. She is to be CEO to a charity which provides solar power to African countries so that people can read, study and keep warm without the use of kerosene lamps. which are so dangerous & expensive. She is quite excited, which made me laugh as she's had such good, well paid jobs ever since she started her working life. Wish I'd and the freedom to choose that girls have today. Not that I didn't have an interesting life career wise & other wise. I'll say no more!!
> It's good to hear that Mariannes son has been able to return home & didn't need a kidney transplant, I wish him well.
> Not so good to hear that Marge has tooth trouble, or that Fale is not keen on wearing his moon boot. I hope he doesn't wear you out, Julie, I'm sure it will try your patience though. He's probably forgotten what's inside it & just wants to check his foot's still there.
> Darowil, those pictures are lovely, so wonderful to see these things thru your eyes as we can't all get there.
> Pammie, your DD is a very attractive girl. I think she should stop worrying, find a house mate to share with and play a bit "hard to get" as she goes out to enjoy her life. The right man will recognise a "keeper" when he meets her.
> I've been up to London to stay with my daughter & see my DGS get his Masters diploma from Uni. He has an article in this month's copy of Wire about his project, so we all admired it. Then I had to spend time at the hospital with the youngest of my 3 surviving brothers, in between my own appointments, because he has just had a knee replacement op. Must say it was not pleasant to think I'm going thru the same thing next week, but he was very up -beat as I think he didn't want to scare his little sister. He still teases me about the fuss I made when I was in the next bed to him & we both had injections. Not a peep out of him but it took about 6 nurses to hold me down!!
> In the end my injections festered & I had to lie on my stomach for a week, which I felt justified my protests.
> I think that I had better give this up for a while before I bore you all back to sleep.
> 
> Tessa
> 
> 
> 
> I don't sit around moaning, but I do think about the possibilities girls have nowadays. And also chances the internet makes possible, things like finding out about exchanging a house for some period with someone from another country, and things that I am just past being able to take advantage of. Not moaning, but aware of age limitations.
Click to expand...

I am not that much younger- but it is a very different world now with computers, built in to our telephones- a young cousin has just come through Khyrgestan [?sp] with three friends- places we would never have dared go!


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found time to skim thru this week's posts, I would have had another hour if my Younger DD hadn't rung to tell me all about her new job. She is to be CEO to a charity which provides solar power to African countries so that people can read, study and keep warm without the use of kerosene lamps. which are so dangerous & expensive. She is quite excited, which made me laugh as she's had such good, well paid jobs ever since she started her working life. Wish I'd and the freedom to choose that girls have today. Not that I didn't have an interesting life career wise & other wise. I'll say no more!!
> It's good to hear that Mariannes son has been able to return home & didn't need a kidney transplant, I wish him well.
> Not so good to hear that Marge has tooth trouble, or that Fale is not keen on wearing his moon boot. I hope he doesn't wear you out, Julie, I'm sure it will try your patience though. He's probably forgotten what's inside it & just wants to check his foot's still there.
> Darowil, those pictures are lovely, so wonderful to see these things thru your eyes as we can't all get there.
> Pammie, your DD is a very attractive girl. I think she should stop worrying, find a house mate to share with and play a bit "hard to get" as she goes out to enjoy her life. The right man will recognise a "keeper" when he meets her.
> I've been up to London to stay with my daughter & see my DGS get his Masters diploma from Uni. He has an article in this month's copy of Wire about his project, so we all admired it. Then I had to spend time at the hospital with the youngest of my 3 surviving brothers, in between my own appointments, because he has just had a knee replacement op. Must say it was not pleasant to think I'm going thru the same thing next week, but he was very up -beat as I think he didn't want to scare his little sister. He still teases me about the fuss I made when I was in the next bed to him & we both had injections. Not a peep out of him but it took about 6 nurses to hold me down!!
> In the end my injections festered & I had to lie on my stomach for a week, which I felt justified my protests.
> I think that I had better give this up for a while before I bore you all back to sleep.
> 
> Tessa
> 
> 
> 
> I don't sit around moaning, but I do think about the possibilities girls have nowadays. And also chances the internet makes possible, things like finding out about exchanging a house for some period with someone from another country, and things that I am just past being able to take advantage of. Not moaning, but aware of age limitations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not that much younger- but it is a very different world now with computers, built in to our telephones- a young cousin has just come through Khyrgestan [?sp] with three friends- places we would never have dared go!
Click to expand...

I don't care about the Stans, but would love to go to England again. But I'm grateful that I had the chances I did.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Marianne818 said:


> A great good evening/morning/afternoon to everyone!!! I want to thank everyone for their prayers for my family and especially for
> auto-immune system has been shot for years, a sniffle or a cough from someone in a room and he can end up in the hospital. I am not sure what the exact name of his disease is, but he processes too much proteins in his kidneys and they block up. His kidneys are getting weaker from all the treatments. They have told us the kidneys will eventually fail, but they are trying to stall the transplant as long as possible of course.
> Now on the home front, Mom is doing okay.. she promised that she had really been behaving while I was going back and forth to the hospital. Cindi is absolutely the best friend I could have ever hoped to find, has stepped in and cared for mom and for me also. Had a nice but short visit with the younger DS before he had to head back home this evening. I am doing fine also, blood has stayed at the low-high and I've been very careful about the iron intake!
> Now, I'm hoping that life will be some sort of normal again :-D I'd love to start another knitting project, have had many requests from friends and family for bears, :lol: but all I've done lately are dishcloths, they are no brain work for me and someone is always wanting them. Really need to make some scarfs for my step-granddaughters, they've asked if I knew how to make them.
> Love all the recipes, especially the Snickerdoodles.. those are the boys favorites. Their birthdays are this coming Saturday.. hard to believe they will be 37 and 24.. gads, I'm getting old, :roll: :shock: Nahhhhhh never want to be old.. I'm just getting refined, :lol:
> I'm going to try to catch up on the reading.. have all of last weeks to catch up on also.
> So happy to be back with my friends.. sure have missed everyone!!!
> Love's N Hugs and Prayers all around!!


Hi Marianne818,
I have sent you a PM . Please check it The name on it is Kidney Information.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> I can't imagine being 'pet free'- but they are a tie! Dutchie looks like she was a sweetheart.


Well I'm wishing I was petfree. The rabbit has weed in the wrong spot again and I need to clean it all up. Fortunately in the shower again. I was a day late emptying her tray I think, but was hardly home yesterday. Have put her outside- wonder if she will try digging through the tiled backyard? 
In fact for a few days we also have a budgerigar- my oldest daughters flat mate was meant to be looking after Maryanne's birds while she away. The other daughter needed to get into her flat about week after we left and found one bird dead and the other very hungry. So we arranged ffor one of my brothers to look after the surviving bird. (turned out the flatmate had been in hospital most of the time.) Anyway I saw my brother yesterday and collected the budgie so he will be here for Maryanne when she returns. He is singing quietly downstairs.


----------



## pammie1234

A huge thank you to everyone for affirming what I have been telling her for years! It is also a comfort to know that she is not the only daughter that has felt this way! I agree Sam that it would be nice to take away their pain, but it just doesn't seem possible. I'm sure my own mother has wished that many times in my life!

Baked eggs sounds like a good idea, especially when you are baking something else. I guess I'll have to try it.

Lemon Pudding Cake may be on my list of soon to be made recipes. I read it out loud and DD pointed out that she really likes lemon!

The move is still on. I think it is a good thing for both of us. Hopefully we will both adjust very quickly!

Blessings to all that are in pain or suffering from ill health. I hope that you will see improvement very soon.


----------



## darowil

Great to see you back MArianne- after all the tough things that have been happening. Great that you had Cindy to help when you were needed elsewhere. What a wonderful friend she is to you and your family.


----------



## Sorlenna

jheiens said:


> Sam and others who don't want to eat ''slimey'' okra--
> 
> Boiled okra is NOT the only way to prepare it.


I'm from Kentucky...the ONLY way to prepare it is fried, as far as I'm concerned! :XD:

Pammie, I can say from experience that as soon as your DD stops "trying to find him," he may well be right there in front of her. 

Marianne, I am glad you are back and things are looking up.

I am sad (and a bit ashamed) to say that I am still on the shawl! I thought I was almost there--ready to do the last three rows of garter stitch and bind off...and then I found a yo that was off kilter...and that meant frogging 16 (yes, 16!) rows. Sigh. I guess it happened last night when it was getting too dark and I was too stubborn to quit. I do count myself lucky that I found it before I'd done those last rows and bound off, though! And this round of those rows, I am being extra careful to make sure those yos line up.

I even got a loaf of bread made today, too--just a simple loaf, but it will be ever so good with a little butter in the morning. 

Back to my knitting...


----------



## Needleme

81brighteyes said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Maelinde!!!!!!!!!!! We've really missed you! I'm so happy your neck is better, and Osiris seems be be adjusting very well.
> 
> Okay, on to my stoopid wrist (I promise this is the last of this boring subject). Done with therapy, although I'll continue with some exercises on my own. I can knit, type, do just about everything (blow drying my hair is awkward, though, so I got a haircut). The hugest thing, though, is that today, I (wait for it) hooked my bra behind my back!!!! that's a HUGE accomplishment for me! Tomorrow, I'll try to change the sheets on my bed all by myself. Pretty sure I can do it.
> This may be "too much information" but I have always done it like that!
> I also want to say the Flockie is a tremendous asset to our office. I'm so happy that she was able to come on board. I'm rather pleased with myself that I thought of her to temp for me while I was out, and doubly pleased that she was able to stay full-time so that I would have the wonderful opportunity to work with her. I've told her that she has to start bringing in some of her baked goods once she's settled into her schedule. Obviously, I'm nothing if not self-serving (especially when it comes to baked goodies)!
> 
> So, now, the wrist will rest on it's laurels, and be heard of no more. Thank you all for your support and healing energy!
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili Congratulations! I know what you mean about the bra. I'm not at that point with my thumb yet. Glenn will be ever grateful when he doesn't have to hook mine for me. When he first started it was really funny he had such a hard time hooking it and I told him, "When we were first married you could "un-hook" it with one hand and now you can't hook it with two hands!" He replied, "I don't remember that!" I'll be just as excited when I can hook mine too!
> 
> Welcome back Maelinde we have missed you! I'm glad you are doing better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey there ladies! Have you ever thought about turning the bra around to the front, hooking it there and then turning it around and pulling up the straps? I've been doing that for years and it's so much easier. A friend was having a problem with hooking hers in the back & when I mentioned this to her, she was quite surprised saying that she had never thought of that & has been doing it "my way" ever since & is so glad I told her.
Click to expand...


----------



## wannabear

Hi Marianne!

I've spent very little time on KP in the last month, I think, so I didn't know you were facing all these challenges. Looks like things are looking up a little, though? It's a hard time being in the middle with kids on one side and parents on the other, and it happens so often. I'm so glad you're back at home and of course I hope everything straightens out in your family.

Take care of yourself. care - yourself. Very important words.


----------



## Needleme

pammie1234 said:


> We are getting a slow, light rain today! I am so happy. It has been going on for several hours so hopefully everything will get a nice soaking. It is cool also. Makes me want to take a nap!
> 
> DD is sad today. Still upset over BF, but I think mainly worried about moving out, being alone, and not having money to do things with friends. I feel sorry for her, and now wonder if it is best for her. I was so happy to get my own apartment and be on my own, so it is hard for me to understand. She is also worried about never getting another BF, and then getting married. I am worn out from all of this! I am going to post a pic of her so you all can see that her fears are ridiculous. She just hasn't met the right man yet!
> 
> This was taken at the bachelorett party. The bride-to-be is on the right and my DD is on the left. Hope it will work.


She is drop dead gorgeous! The right man is out there-- the wrong one is gone. She needs to hang in there and she will be happier than she ever dreamed she could be with the ex-lunkhead. Tell her to trust her "older, more experienced" KP family!


----------



## margewhaples

darowil said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Maelinde!!!!!!!!!!! We've really missed you! I'm so happy your neck is better, and Osiris seems be be adjusting very well.
> 
> Okay, on to my stoopid wrist (I promise this is the last of this boring subject). Done with therapy, although I'll continue with some exercises on my own. I can knit, type, do just about everything (blow drying my hair is awkward, though, so I got a haircut). The hugest thing, though, is that today, I (wait for it) hooked my bra behind my back!!!! that's a HUGE accomplishment for me! Tomorrow, I'll try to change the sheets on my bed all by myself. Pretty sure I can do it.
> 
> I also want to say the Flockie is a tremendous asset to our office. I'm so happy that she was able to come on board. I'm rather pleased with myself that I thought of her to temp for me while I was out, and doubly pleased that she was able to stay full-time so that I would have the wonderful opportunity to work with her. I've told her that she has to start bringing in some of her baked goods once she's settled into her schedule. Obviously, I'm nothing if not self-serving (especially when it comes to baked goodies)!
> 
> So, now, the wrist will rest on it's laurels, and be heard of no more. Thank you all for your support and healing energy!
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili Congratulations! I know what you mean about the bra. I'm not at that point with my thumb yet. Glenn will be ever grateful when he doesn't have to hook mine for me. When he first started it was really funny he had such a hard time hooking it and I told him, "When we were first married you could "un-hook" it with one hand and now you can't hook it with two hands!" He replied, "I don't remember that!" I'll be just as excited when I can hook mine too!
> 
> Welcome back Maelinde we have missed you! I'm glad you are doing better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about doing it up at the front, then turning it round and putting your arms through the strpas? Or even strapless to get rid of that step.
> Funny how they can get them out so easily.
Click to expand...

I can no longer use any bra that opens up the back as I have limited range of motion in shoulders and no partner,hence I buy the kind that snap up front. MJW


----------



## Needleme

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks Bellestarr for the dill recipe to go with fish!!! I have noted it and plan to make it too!
> 
> Ohio Joy, I love fried okra tossed into a dish of fried onions, tomatoes, and zucchini. Never occurred to me to throw in some bacon too!!! Top it off with parmesian cheese, and you have a real treat to have with your iced tea!!


I have never eaten okra, but this recipe appeals to me! Sounds yummy!


----------



## Needleme

AZ Sticks said:


> You are a head of me by an hour or so. I need to mow this afternoon too. I just have a smidge of a lawn since we live in the high desert it is quite the luxury but after 8 years of begging we dug up the front weeds - brought in top soil and laid sod a couple of years ago. It just makes me feel cool to see it so green in the summer I will put a pic - you will laugh at how little it is - in the Missouri days I had an acre around the house I mowed on a JD rider - that was fun!! Talk to you guys later - AZ
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i am done mowing - going to fly through the shower - heidi and alexis are shopping for a homecoming dress (read -has a dat - lexi's homecoming one weekend and his the next -she thinks she should have two dresses - heidi says one dress is enough - lol) - anyhow she is bringing hotdog buns, chocolate and marshmallows home with her for a bonfire tonight.
> 
> while i am showering = do one of you remember a post about making hard boiled eggs in the oven - i have it somewhere but can't find it.
> 
> see you before too long. i'll be squeaky clean.
> 
> sam
Click to expand...

Beautiful and a little picture of serenity!


----------



## Needleme

Marianne818 said:


> A great good evening/morning/afternoon to everyone!!! I want to thank everyone for their prayers for my family and especially for
> auto-immune system has been shot for years, a sniffle or a cough from someone in a room and he can end up in the hospital. I am not sure what the exact name of his disease is, but he processes too much proteins in his kidneys and they block up. His kidneys are getting weaker from all the treatments. They have told us the kidneys will eventually fail, but they are trying to stall the transplant as long as possible of course.
> Now on the home front, Mom is doing okay.. she promised that she had really been behaving while I was going back and forth to the hospital. Cindi is absolutely the best friend I could have ever hoped to find, has stepped in and cared for mom and for me also. Had a nice but short visit with the younger DS before he had to head back home this evening. I am doing fine also, blood has stayed at the low-high and I've been very careful about the iron intake!
> Now, I'm hoping that life will be some sort of normal again :-D I'd love to start another knitting project, have had many requests from friends and family for bears, :lol: but all I've done lately are dishcloths, they are no brain work for me and someone is always wanting them. Really need to make some scarfs for my step-granddaughters, they've asked if I knew how to make them.
> Love all the recipes, especially the Snickerdoodles.. those are the boys favorites. Their birthdays are this coming Saturday.. hard to believe they will be 37 and 24.. gads, I'm getting old, :roll: :shock: Nahhhhhh never want to be old.. I'm just getting refined, :lol:
> I'm going to try to catch up on the reading.. have all of last weeks to catch up on also.
> So happy to be back with my friends.. sure have missed everyone!!!
> Love's N Hugs and Prayers all around!!


Oh, sooo glad to see you/ hear from you. We have all been so worried-- hope you felt the prayers and good wishes!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Glad to see you Marianne - I hope life settles to a dull roar for a while - you've been in our thoughts and prayers and I'm so glad you will be getting a little break. ttyl - AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well there is no doubt that the memory is a problem -bless his heart though, it must be scary - I think about how difficult that would be - AZ\


myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> AZSticks! I just wish Fale could be persuaded to keep the moon boot on!! I have just done it up the third time this morning and it is only 8.20am!!!
> 
> 
> 
> A definate disadvantage of the moon boot! Tempting even for people who remember why it is there let alone if you have no idea of why this strange thing is on your leg. Isn't it interesting though that he can remember or work out how to get it off- but could her get it on even if he wanted to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it would help if he could even remember tripping- but I have to keep telling him what happened- this is where I have to accept there is real confusion occuring, I think!
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Needleme! I often sit out there in the early evening with my knitting and watch the young girls across the road ride their horses. One of the girls can't be more than 4 or 5 and she has a time with her old mare wanting go back to the pen!! It's pretty funny to watch - but I would never laugh out loud as she is so serious!! AZ


Needleme said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a head of me by an hour or so. I need to mow this afternoon too. I just have a smidge of a lawn since we live in the high desert it is quite the luxury but after 8 years of begging we dug up the front weeds - brought in top soil and laid sod a couple of years ago. It just makes me feel cool to see it so green in the summer I will put a pic - you will laugh at how little it is - in the Missouri days I had an acre around the house I mowed on a JD rider - that was fun!! Talk to you guys later - AZ
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i am done mowing - going to fly through the shower - heidi and alexis are shopping for a homecoming dress (read -has a dat - lexi's homecoming one weekend and his the next -she thinks she should have two dresses - heidi says one dress is enough - lol) - anyhow she is bringing hotdog buns, chocolate and marshmallows home with her for a bonfire tonight.
> 
> while i am showering = do one of you remember a post about making hard boiled eggs in the oven - i have it somewhere but can't find it.
> 
> see you before too long. i'll be squeaky clean.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautiful and a little picture of serenity!
Click to expand...


----------



## Needleme

Home today after taking my mom to chemo and radiation (for cervical cancer) on Friday. We were at the hospital from 11:00 am to 6:00 pm. She was up all night Friday night trying to use the bathroom and couldn't go more than a few drops. She woke with a fever on Saturday and had the worst day since she started treatment ( this was her fourth of five chemo treatments). I know this is probably too much information, but I also know that a lot of my KP friends have experience with cancer and chemo and radiation, and I would love some tips on how to make her feel more comfortable. She has only eaten a few soda crackers, two snack-sized containers of applesauce, and a few Popsicles in the time I spent with her from Friday to today, Sunday. We got her some cranberry supplements since she cannot seem to drink enough cranberry to help. We are pushing, pushing liquids but her stomach is upset and drinking or eating don't appeal to her. We are trying to stay ahead of the nausea and diarrehea with medication. Any tips for what is palatable when undergoing chemo/radiation? She surely is miserable  
She has one more chemo treatment, twelve more radiation treatments, and then three appointments with surgically-implanted rods for radiation treatments. How can I help her be more comfortable? I will try anything.
Please, my friends, know that I am trying to keep up with what is going on with you all as well, as I say a little prayer for each of you as I read your updates. I can't always respond, but send out prayers! Hope to get fully back on board soon!!


----------



## mjs

Needleme said:


> Home today after taking my mom to chemo and radiation (for cervical cancer) on Friday. We were at the hospital from 11:00 am to 6:00 pm. She was up all night Friday night trying to use the bathroom and couldn't go more than a few drops. She woke with a fever on Saturday and had the worst day since she started treatment ( this was her fourth of five chemo treatments). I know this is probably too much information, but I also know that a lot of my KP friends have experience with cancer and chemo and radiation, and I would love some tips on how to make her feel more comfortable. She has only eaten a few soda crackers, two snack-sized containers of applesauce, and a few Popsicles in the time I spent with her from Friday to today, Sunday. We got her some cranberry supplements since she cannot seem to drink enough cranberry to help. We are pushing, pushing liquids but her stomach is upset and drinking or eating don't appeal to her. We are trying to stay ahead of the nausea and diarrehea with medication. Any tips for what is palatable when undergoing chemo/radiation? She surely is miserable
> She has one more chemo treatment, twelve more radiation treatments, and then three appointments with surgically-implanted rods for radiation treatments. How can I help her be more comfortable? I will try anything.
> Please, my friends, know that I am trying to keep up with what is going on with you all as well, as I say a little prayer for each of you as I read your updates. I can't always respond, but send out prayers! Hope to get fully back on board soon!!


Yogurt is easy on the stomach, and blended with fruit and banana can be drunk through a straw.


----------



## margewhaples

wannabear said:


> Does she turn into a pumpkin at midnight? Does she own a mirror? My gosh, that is a pretty girl. She must pick up her chin and give it a little while. It really hasn't been that long since her relationship with the one guy came to an end. (Relatively speaking. Time passes faster as we get older.) Seriously, she shouldn't stress about this.


I didn't get a picture.mjw


----------



## margewhaples

Bulldog, I'm sorry, I can't resist 4 cans chicken broth diced.LOL ha ha ha!!! Glad for the opportunity to get a belly laugh Mjw


----------



## Marianne818

Needleme said:


> Home today after taking my mom to chemo and radiation (for cervical cancer) on Friday. We were at the hospital from 11:00 am to 6:00 pm. She was up all night Friday night trying to use the bathroom and couldn't go more than a few drops. She woke with a fever on Saturday and had the worst day since she started treatment ( this was her fourth of five chemo treatments). I know this is probably too much information, but I also know that a lot of my KP friends have experience with cancer and chemo and radiation, and I would love some tips on how to make her feel more comfortable. She has only eaten a few soda crackers, two snack-sized containers of applesauce, and a few Popsicles in the time I spent with her from Friday to today, Sunday. We got her some cranberry supplements since she cannot seem to drink enough cranberry to help. We are pushing, pushing liquids but her stomach is upset and drinking or eating don't appeal to her. We are trying to stay ahead of the nausea and diarrehea with medication. Any tips for what is palatable when undergoing chemo/radiation? She surely is miserable
> She has one more chemo treatment, twelve more radiation treatments, and then three appointments with surgically-implanted rods for radiation treatments. How can I help her be more comfortable? I will try anything.
> Please, my friends, know that I am trying to keep up with what is going on with you all as well, as I say a little prayer for each of you as I read your updates. I can't always respond, but send out prayers! Hope to get fully back on board soon!!


Needleme, I have no ideas, sorry, but just want you to know that my step Mom always had the Club brand crackers with her after her chemo. And my Dad always had some broth for her also, said that was all she could keep down. Just know we are all here for you, this group has been a lifeline for me, keeping you and yours in our prayers.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Needleme said:


> Home today after taking my mom to chemo and radiation (for cervical cancer) on Friday. We were at the hospital from 11:00 am to 6:00 pm. She was up all night Friday night trying to use the bathroom and couldn't go more than a few drops. She woke with a fever on Saturday and had the worst day since she started treatment ( this was her fourth of five chemo treatments). I know this is probably too much information, but I also know that a lot of my KP friends have experience with cancer and chemo and radiation, and I would love some tips on how to make her feel more comfortable. She has only eaten a few soda crackers, two snack-sized containers of applesauce, and a few Popsicles in the time I spent with her from Friday to today, Sunday. We got her some cranberry supplements since she cannot seem to drink enough cranberry to help. We are pushing, pushing liquids but her stomach is upset and drinking or eating don't appeal to her. We are trying to stay ahead of the nausea and diarrehea with medication. Any tips for what is palatable when undergoing chemo/radiation? She surely is miserable
> She has one more chemo treatment, twelve more radiation treatments, and then three appointments with surgically-implanted rods for radiation treatments. How can I help her be more comfortable? I will try anything.
> Please, my friends, know that I am trying to keep up with what is going on with you all as well, as I say a little prayer for each of you as I read your updates. I can't always respond, but send out prayers! Hope to get fully back on board soon!!


My gf is going through chemo and radiation for CA. She manages with plain soda crakers and sometimes plain pasta. It is important to note that it is individual as to what is palatable and does not bring on the vomiting. Ask your Mom what is not nauseating to her and then do what she wants. In spite of all the illnesses and side effects that she is experiencing, she does have a voice and a say in what she can/can not eat. What about a milkshake? Ask her, she can tell you and it wont be anything that is complicated, but rather something that is not going to tax her strength to eat. Jelly?


----------



## Maelinde

Hey everyone!

Thank you for the wonderful welcome back messages and for the kind words for my kitty, Osiris.

He's doing great today -eating so well.

I had the place to myself, with the exception of the cats, while Randy was with 3 of his great friends playing paint ball. He came home stinky and loaded with paint pellets. It was his first time. Hard to believe. I used to go all the time before I met him.

Got to watch the Texas Rangers beat the Seattle Mariners - and it was a great game.

I'll try to dig out some family favorite recipes for next week's tea party. Now that things are settling down around here, I'll be able to cook again soon. 

Marianne - we're sending healing thoughts and prayers your way. Hope things really start to get better soon for your family.

Pammie - your daughter is GORGEOUS! She really just needs to stop worrying. She really will find someone when she's not looking. 

Hugs to you all and have a fantastic week.


----------



## bellestarr12

Marianne, so glad to see you at the tea party again, and will continue sending prayers, positive thoughts, and healing energy for you and all your loved ones!

5mmdpns, as promised, here is the Norwegian fish soup recipe. It's from _The Cooking of Scandinavia_, part of the Time-Life Foods of the World set of books (1968). And it's long - haven't had time to sit and type it till now.

Bergen Fish Soup (Bergens Fisksuppe) - serves 6

Fish Stock (the base of the soup)
1/4 c. coarsely chopped parsnips
1/2 c. coarsely chopped carrots
3/4 c. coarsely chopped onion
1 potato, peeled and chopped (1 c.)
1 tsp. salt
6 whole black peppercorns
1 T. chopped parsley stems
3 stalks of celery with leaves (I assume chopped)
2 pounds fish trimmings (heads, bones, etc. washed)

Combine above ingredients in a 4 to 6-quart casserole or soup kettle. Bring to a boil, partially cover the pan, reduce heat and simmer 30 to 40 minutes. Strain the stock through a fine sieve into a large bowl, pressing down hard on vegetables and fish trimmings to extract their juices before discarding them. Wash the pan and return the strained stock to it. Reduce the stock to 6 cups by boiling it rapidly, uncovered, for about 20 minutes. Restrain through a fine sieve or a double thickness of cheesecloth lining a regular sieve.

Soup
1/2 c. finely chopped carrots
1/4 c. finely chopped parsnips
1 pound boneless halibut, cod, or haddock, in one piece
1/2 cup finely sliced leeks, white part only
2 egg yolks
Salt
Freshly ground black pepper
3 T. finely chopped parsley
6 T. sour cream (optional)

Again return the stock to the pot. Add the finely chopped carrots, parsnips, and fish. As soon as the soup reaches the boil, lower the heat and simmer uncovered for about 10 minutes. Add the leeks and simmer 2-3 minutes longer. Remove from the heat and lift out the fish with a slotted spoon and set aside on a platter. In a small bowl, beat the egg yolks with a wire whisk; then beat in about 1/2 cup of the hot soup, 1 T. at a time. Pour this back into the soup in a thin stream, beating continuously with a wire whisk. With a fork separate the fish into flakes and add it to the soup. Season with salt and pepper and reheat, but do not let the soup boil.

To serve, ladle the soup into individual bowls and sprinkle with parsley. If you like, garnish each serving with 1 T. sour cream.

* * * * * * * * 

When I saw this taking up a whole page in the book, I thought, oh, that's going to be a lot of trouble, but actually it seems pretty simple (once you have the fish stock made, and even that isn't that difficult, once you find the fish scraps - I'm thinking Lee Lee, the Asian superstore I've written about before, might have the right stuff - don't think I'd find it at Safeway :roll: )

If anyone tries it, please let us know how it turns out - I think I probably will, but not this week


----------



## Althea

Marianne, welcome back. We've certainly been concerned about you, your mother and your son. Anxiously waiting to hear about the surprise that Cindy and some friends were preparing for you while you were attending your mother in hospital. Would love to hear about it when you get a chance to respond.
Pammie, someone once said to me, 'Men are like buses: if you miss one, there'll be another one along shortly'. Don't tell your daughter, but I think I missed the last bus! Seriously, though, being single is not the end of the world, although in my 20s and 30s when all my friends were getting married it wasn't so easy not being in their situation. But later I discovered that I quite liked the independence of living alone and being free to travel at will without the 'encumbrance' of husband and children. To each his own, I guess. St Paul wrote 'I have learnt, in whatsoever state I am, therewith to be content'. But she's such a lovely looking young girl, and I'm sure if she stops worrying about her situation things will sort themselves out for her. I do hope so.


----------



## daralene

AZ Sticks said:


> You are a head of me by an hour or so. I need to mow this afternoon too. I just have a smidge of a lawn since we live in the high desert it is quite the luxury but after 8 years of begging we dug up the front weeds - brought in top soil and laid sod a couple of years ago. It just makes me feel cool to see it so green in the summer I will put a pic - you will laugh at how little it is - in the Missouri days I had an acre around the house I mowed on a JD rider - that was fun!! Talk to you guys later - AZ
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i am done mowing - going to fly through the shower - heidi and alexis are shopping for a homecoming dress (read -has a dat - lexi's homecoming one weekend and his the next -she thinks she should have two dresses - heidi says one dress is enough - lol) - anyhow she is bringing hotdog buns, chocolate and marshmallows home with her for a bonfire tonight.
> 
> while i am showering = do one of you remember a post about making hard boiled eggs in the oven - i have it somewhere but can't find it.
> 
> see you before too long. i'll be squeaky clean.
> 
> sam
Click to expand...

I pictured you with a big farm and acres and acres from your avatar. :lol: :lol: :lol:
I love your desert plants. So pretty. My, what a gorgeous dog and smiling so pretty for the camera.


----------



## preston

looks great az sticks - and just the right amount to mow. too bad roomba doesn't make a robotic lawn mower.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> You are a head of me by an hour or so. I need to mow this afternoon too. I just have a smidge of a lawn since we live in the high desert it is quite the luxury but after 8 years of begging we dug up the front weeds - brought in top soil and laid sod a couple of years ago. It just makes me feel cool to see it so green in the summer I will put a pic - you will laugh at how little it is - in the Missouri days I had an acre around the house I mowed on a JD rider - that was fun!! Talk to you guys later - AZ
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i am done mowing - going to fly through the shower - heidi and alexis are shopping for a homecoming dress (read -has a dat - lexi's homecoming one weekend and his the next -she thinks she should have two dresses - heidi says one dress is enough - lol) - anyhow she is bringing hotdog buns, chocolate and marshmallows home with her for a bonfire tonight.
> 
> while i am showering = do one of you remember a post about making hard boiled eggs in the oven - i have it somewhere but can't find it.
> 
> see you before too long. i'll be squeaky clean.
> 
> sam
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

everything in moderation wannabear.

sam



wannabear said:


> Sam, I agree about the lemon sponge pudding cake. I love lemon things. But why oh why are all these desserts appearing when I have decided to diet?


----------



## daralene

Tessadele said:


> Finally found time to skim thru this week's posts, I would have had another hour if my Younger DD hadn't rung to tell me all about her new job. She is to be CEO to a charity which provides solar power to African countries so that people can read, study and keep warm without the use of kerosene lamps. which are so dangerous & expensive. She is quite excited, which made me laugh as she's had such good, well paid jobs ever since she started her working life. Wish I'd and the freedom to choose that girls have today. Not that I didn't have an interesting life career wise & other wise. I'll say no more!!
> It's good to hear that Mariannes son has been able to return home & didn't need a kidney transplant, I wish him well.
> Not so good to hear that Marge has tooth trouble, or that Fale is not keen on wearing his moon boot. I hope he doesn't wear you out, Julie, I'm sure it will try your patience though. He's probably forgotten what's inside it & just wants to check his foot's still there.
> Darowil, those pictures are lovely, so wonderful to see these things thru your eyes as we can't all get there.
> Pammie, your DD is a very attractive girl. I think she should stop worrying, find a house mate to share with and play a bit "hard to get" as she goes out to enjoy her life. The right man will recognise a "keeper" when he meets her.
> I've been up to London to stay with my daughter & see my DGS get his Masters diploma from Uni. He has an article in this month's copy of Wire about his project, so we all admired it. Then I had to spend time at the hospital with the youngest of my 3 surviving brothers, in between my own appointments, because he has just had a knee replacement op. Must say it was not pleasant to think I'm going thru the same thing next week, but he was very up -beat as I think he didn't want to scare his little sister. He still teases me about the fuss I made when I was in the next bed to him & we both had injections. Not a peep out of him but it took about 6 nurses to hold me down!!
> In the end my injections festered & I had to lie on my stomach for a week, which I felt justified my protests.
> I think that I had better give this up for a while before I bore you all back to sleep.
> 
> Tessa


Tessa, here's to a successful surgery and complete healing!!


----------



## preston

kittylou - we had rain friday - and are to get some on tuesday - i really don't mind mowing - it is a rider - all i need to do is guide it around.

sam



kniitylou said:


> HI Sam, I really prayed for rain all weekend long... So you did not have to mow. This morning was a whole red sky and my curls were very tight when I awoke. I just wonder when we are going to get the rain. Puppies count is all over the place... I just hope she is fine after they come. Knittylou


----------



## preston

good to hear from you marianne - it's good to hear everyone is on the mend and things are looking up. sending everyone healing energy by the bushel.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> A great good evening/morning/afternoon to everyone!!! I want to thank everyone for their prayers for my family and especially for
> auto-immune system has been shot for years, a sniffle or a cough from someone in a room and he can end up in the hospital. I am not sure what the exact name of his disease is, but he processes too much proteins in his kidneys and they block up. His kidneys are getting weaker from all the treatments. They have told us the kidneys will eventually fail, but they are trying to stall the transplant as long as possible of course.
> Now on the home front, Mom is doing okay.. she promised that she had really been behaving while I was going back and forth to the hospital. Cindi is absolutely the best friend I could have ever hoped to find, has stepped in and cared for mom and for me also. Had a nice but short visit with the younger DS before he had to head back home this evening. I am doing fine also, blood has stayed at the low-high and I've been very careful about the iron intake!
> Now, I'm hoping that life will be some sort of normal again :-D I'd love to start another knitting project, have had many requests from friends and family for bears, :lol: but all I've done lately are dishcloths, they are no brain work for me and someone is always wanting them. Really need to make some scarfs for my step-granddaughters, they've asked if I knew how to make them.
> Love all the recipes, especially the Snickerdoodles.. those are the boys favorites. Their birthdays are this coming Saturday.. hard to believe they will be 37 and 24.. gads, I'm getting old, :roll: :shock: Nahhhhhh never want to be old.. I'm just getting refined, :lol:
> I'm going to try to catch up on the reading.. have all of last weeks to catch up on also.
> So happy to be back with my friends.. sure have missed everyone!!!
> Love's N Hugs and Prayers all around!!


----------



## preston

could she drink ensure needleme? that would give her some nutrition.

sam



Needleme said:


> Home today after taking my mom to chemo and radiation (for cervical cancer) on Friday. We were at the hospital from 11:00 am to 6:00 pm. She was up all night Friday night trying to use the bathroom and couldn't go more than a few drops. She woke with a fever on Saturday and had the worst day since she started treatment ( this was her fourth of five chemo treatments). I know this is probably too much information, but I also know that a lot of my KP friends have experience with cancer and chemo and radiation, and I would love some tips on how to make her feel more comfortable. She has only eaten a few soda crackers, two snack-sized containers of applesauce, and a few Popsicles in the time I spent with her from Friday to today, Sunday. We got her some cranberry supplements since she cannot seem to drink enough cranberry to help. We are pushing, pushing liquids but her stomach is upset and drinking or eating don't appeal to her. We are trying to stay ahead of the nausea and diarrehea with medication. Any tips for what is palatable when undergoing chemo/radiation? She surely is miserable
> She has one more chemo treatment, twelve more radiation treatments, and then three appointments with surgically-implanted rods for radiation treatments. How can I help her be more comfortable? I will try anything.
> Please, my friends, know that I am trying to keep up with what is going on with you all as well, as I say a little prayer for each of you as I read your updates. I can't always respond, but send out prayers! Hope to get fully back on board soon!!


----------



## margewhaples

Maelinde: I forgot to welcome you back alsol. I'm hoping your back wil remain good. I have low back paim a lot amd then spasms in my flank area too. I blame it on fibro.
The doctor has given me morphine after many many years of trying to use other analgesics. I probably have neuropathy also. I have been falling asleep while I am typing so Ill catch up with everyone tomorrow. So long marlark Marge.


----------



## darowil

Althea said:


> Marianne, welcome back. We've certainly been concerned about you, your mother and your son. Anxiously waiting to hear about the surprise that Cindy and some friends were preparing for you while you were attending your mother in hospital. Would love to hear about it when you get a chance to respond.
> Pammie, someone once said to me, 'Men are like buses: if you miss one, there'll be another one along shortly'. Don't tell your daughter, but I think I missed the last bus! Seriously, though, being single is not the end of the world, although in my 20s and 30s when all my friends were getting married it wasn't so easy not being in their situation. But later I discovered that I quite liked the independence of living alone and being free to travel at will without the 'encumbrance' of husband and children. To each his own, I guess. St Paul wrote 'I have learnt, in whatsoever state I am, therewith to be content'. But she's such a lovely looking young girl, and I'm sure if she stops worrying about her situation things will sort themselves out for her. I do hope so.


Althea ads for singles have just come up on my page- but they all looked much yonger than you I must admit. Pammie's daughter is unlikely to have missed the last bus at her age. After ypu left the bus the other day a lady got on , looked at me and said you have a knid face. She went on to tell me that her oldest son had just been jailed. No idea why. She was unsurprisingly upset- but seemd to have a good approach. She realised that she had to step back and let him make his own mistakes (he was late 20s so not young).
Just had a phone call from Maryanne. She has arrived in Bucharest to catch her plane only to find the Travel Agent had cancelled her flights- a mix up in emails they say. But she needs to ring them back in about 1/2 hour to see what they can do.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, welcome back. We've certainly been concerned about you, your mother and your son. Anxiously waiting to hear about the surprise that Cindy and some friends were preparing for you while you were attending your mother in hospital. Would love to hear about it when you get a chance to respond.
> Pammie, someone once said to me, 'Men are like buses: if you miss one, there'll be another one along shortly'. Don't tell your daughter, but I think I missed the last bus! Seriously, though, being single is not the end of the world, although in my 20s and 30s when all my friends were getting married it wasn't so easy not being in their situation. But later I discovered that I quite liked the independence of living alone and being free to travel at will without the 'encumbrance' of husband and children. To each his own, I guess. St Paul wrote 'I have learnt, in whatsoever state I am, therewith to be content'. But she's such a lovely looking young girl, and I'm sure if she stops worrying about her situation things will sort themselves out for her. I do hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> Althea ads for singles have just come up on my page- but they all looked much yonger than you I must admit. Pammie's daughter is unlikely to have missed the last bus at her age. After ypu left the bus the other day a lady got on , looked at me and said you have a knid face. She went on to tell me that her oldest son had just been jailed. No idea why. She was unsurprisingly upset- but seemd to have a good approach. She realised that she had to step back and let him make his own mistakes (he was late 20s so not young).
> Just had a phone call from Maryanne. She has arrived in Bucharest to catch her plane only to find the Travel Agent had cancelled her flights- a mix up in emails they say. But she needs to ring them back in about 1/2 hour to see what they can do.
Click to expand...

fingers and toes crossed for Maryanne!


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, welcome back. We've certainly been concerned about you, your mother and your son. Anxiously waiting to hear about the surprise that Cindy and some friends were preparing for you while you were attending your mother in hospital. Would love to hear about it when you get a chance to respond.
> Pammie, someone once said to me, 'Men are like buses: if you miss one, there'll be another one along shortly'. Don't tell your daughter, but I think I missed the last bus! Seriously, though, being single is not the end of the world, although in my 20s and 30s when all my friends were getting married it wasn't so easy not being in their situation. But later I discovered that I quite liked the independence of living alone and being free to travel at will without the 'encumbrance' of husband and children. To each his own, I guess. St Paul wrote 'I have learnt, in whatsoever state I am, therewith to be content'. But she's such a lovely looking young girl, and I'm sure if she stops worrying about her situation things will sort themselves out for her. I do hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> Althea ads for singles have just come up on my page- but they all looked much yonger than you I must admit. Pammie's daughter is unlikely to have missed the last bus at her age. After ypu left the bus the other day a lady got on , looked at me and said you have a knid face. She went on to tell me that her oldest son had just been jailed. No idea why. She was unsurprisingly upset- but seemd to have a good approach. She realised that she had to step back and let him make his own mistakes (he was late 20s so not young).
> Just had a phone call from Maryanne. She has arrived in Bucharest to catch her plane only to find the Travel Agent had cancelled her flights- a mix up in emails they say. But she needs to ring them back in about 1/2 hour to see what they can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fingers and toes crossed for Maryanne!
Click to expand...

Well she should be on the first leg from Bucharest to Istanbul. Will be interesting working out who at fault later- travel agent says Maryanne told them to cancell all flights and confirmed it with them. Maryanne says they told her it was too expensive to cancel them and so she did the side trip to London. BUt have just needed to pay nearly $700 to make sure she gets back to Australia. Travel agent still need to sort out getting her from Sydney to Adelaide.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, welcome back. We've certainly been concerned about you, your mother and your son. Anxiously waiting to hear about the surprise that Cindy and some friends were preparing for you while you were attending your mother in hospital. Would love to hear about it when you get a chance to respond.
> Pammie, someone once said to me, 'Men are like buses: if you miss one, there'll be another one along shortly'. Don't tell your daughter, but I think I missed the last bus! Seriously, though, being single is not the end of the world, although in my 20s and 30s when all my friends were getting married it wasn't so easy not being in their situation. But later I discovered that I quite liked the independence of living alone and being free to travel at will without the 'encumbrance' of husband and children. To each his own, I guess. St Paul wrote 'I have learnt, in whatsoever state I am, therewith to be content'. But she's such a lovely looking young girl, and I'm sure if she stops worrying about her situation things will sort themselves out for her. I do hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> Althea ads for singles have just come up on my page- but they all looked much yonger than you I must admit. Pammie's daughter is unlikely to have missed the last bus at her age. After ypu left the bus the other day a lady got on , looked at me and said you have a knid face. She went on to tell me that her oldest son had just been jailed. No idea why. She was unsurprisingly upset- but seemd to have a good approach. She realised that she had to step back and let him make his own mistakes (he was late 20s so not young).
> Just had a phone call from Maryanne. She has arrived in Bucharest to catch her plane only to find the Travel Agent had cancelled her flights- a mix up in emails they say. But she needs to ring them back in about 1/2 hour to see what they can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fingers and toes crossed for Maryanne!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well she should be on the first leg from Bucharest to Istanbul. Will be interesting working out who at fault later- travel agent says Maryanne told them to cancell all flights and confirmed it with them. Maryanne says they told her it was too expensive to cancel them and so she did the side trip to London. BUt have just needed to pay nearly $700 to make sure she gets back to Australia. Travel agent still need to sort out getting her from Sydney to Adelaide.
Click to expand...

ooops, lucky girl to have you there. Is she the budgerigar owner, or is it her rabbit? I am in a muddle.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> ooops, lucky girl to have you there. Is she the budgerigar owner, or is it her rabbit? I am in a muddle.


She's the budgerigar owner- the one with Aspergers (daughter that is not pet!) and hence the one I was concerned about.
The rabbit owner leaves Darwin for Thailand this evening to begin the international section of their trip.
I'm not surprised you are confused. It really was inconvenient of them to both be away at the same time!


----------



## oddball

Marrianne- It's good to see you back in the fold of the TP. So pleased that things are a little better for your son and good that your mum is "behaving". That made me laugh. With all this that you have had going on you have kept yourself well. Prayers do work don't they. Enjoy your next project whatever it is.
Lin x


----------



## Maelinde

No worries, Marge. I have fibro as well, and that sometimes hurts. My spine has been through the ringer. Most of my problems are in my neck (cervical) and my low back (lumbar). I've had my final series of injections on May 31. They can only do 3 in a 12 month period for those who have diabetes, as the steroids can really do a nasty number on that. My body must be weird, as my diabetes numbers were excellent after that last series. Ok - I was eating very carefully, and only when hungry. I've managed to carry that with me through now and I don't see any reason to stop. I love food, so treat myself with healthier versions. I do enjoy a good glass of wine a few times a week with dinner (even if it is one of those freezer pouch alcohol beverages like margaritas - the alcohol in those is wine).

I got quite a lot of relief from the neck pain with those procedures. Getting through the post-procedure was very painful. The latest one I had in May took nearly a month to get over, but that one was much more involved than the other two were.

I can't take morphine - it makes me feel terrible, almost worse than the pain it was prescribed for.

I do have a neck traction device that works way better than pain meds. I just have to be home when I use it in the event the device decides I'm better off without the head/neck area and separates them from the rest of my body. :?

All is fairly well here. New week begins. I hope that the weather for this coming week is as pleasant as what we've been getting in the Dallas/Fort Worth area. I don't mind the rain when the temps fall into the low 70's in mid-September. I heard that it was in the high 90's in San Diego, CA where I'm from and just couldn't believe it. I have a friend who flew out to San Diego on Saturday. Met her here in DFW, turns out we went to the same school out there and lived probably 3 miles away from each other during the time we were both there. Odd and cool, yes? 

See ya either later in this Tea Party or the one next week. By then, I should have pictures posted of the catnip toys I'm looming for Osiris and Tatiana. Let's just hope they turn out well and don't end up destroyed too soon. :lol:



margewhaples said:


> Maelinde: I forgot to welcome you back alsol. I'm hoping your back wil remain good. I have low back paim a lot amd then spasms in my flank area too. I blame it on fibro.
> The doctor has given me morphine after many many years of trying to use other analgesics. I probably have neuropathy also. I have been falling asleep while I am typing so Ill catch up with everyone tomorrow. So long marlark Marge.


----------



## darowil

Well Maryanne has her luggage booked through to Sydney. The domestic leg can be worked out in the morning but at least she is on the way. 
Think the rabbit daughter must have left the country too. She was going to ring before she left today, but I tried her a while ago and haven't heard form her so I assume she is in the air enroute to Thailand.


----------



## gagesmom

daralene, thanks for your compliment I think he is a cutie too, but I'm his mommy so I am biased. lol.

He was pleased with his winnings. This year he won all of them by himself. No help from daddy this year.


----------



## daralene

Morning All! Love coming to the TP. Meeting a friend today for lunch and woke up late. Now DH wants to read together, so short but sweet. To all I haven't mentioned, I haven't forgotten. Will try and catch up later and I did some more rug hooking last night. Well, it isn't big enough to be a rug, but I suppose one could put both feet on it.

Sam...You are so right. Ensure. I hope your mom can take it.

Althea...And I'm sure you've had a wonderful life. Had to laugh as you said "missed the bus" and then Darolwil said when you got off the bus.

Darowil...Yes, you do have a kind face. How kind of you to let that lady unload on you and how she needed that. Oh my goodness, this has been quite a challenging trip for Maryann and it sounds like she is up to the challenge. You must feel so proud of her, that although she has had so many problems, she has come through it all. Now for this final challenge and this truly is one, being in Romania. Now where is Handy Family. Forget if it is Romania where she lives??? Well, just read where she is past Romania. Now we are all following her adventures. Whoa!! That was expensive.

Marge...Wishing you some good days!!!! Hugs


----------



## denvervet

HI Folks, I was invited to join your discussion group by a someone who posts on here. My name is Larry (DenverVet), the Vet stands for Veteran not Veternarian. Formerly I was a Military Policeman in the U.S. Army. I am disabled with Fibromyalgia and MS, however I get around great most days but suffer with a lot of pain and stiffness. I laugh at myself to stay "sane". I am very much into cooking ethnic Italian food (you wont find it in a restaurant), baking (paula deen is my favorite baker), and I started knitting when I broke my leg this past march and was bedridden for 2 months. For some reason I took to knitting pretty well I guess and its the first time in my 56 years I can sit still and feel productive! Its very addictive to say the least. This year I am knitting my son, his wife and 3 grandkids hats, mittens, scarves and slippers, they moved to MD a year ago from here in Colorado. I live in downtown Denver. I was born and raised in Ridgewood, NJ and I love the east coast for many reason and hope to end up there some day again. I miss forrests, big trees, green stuff and the people. Anyhow I am happy to join this forum and look forward to meeting all of you who write on here. Have a great day.


----------



## gottastch

Welcome in Denvervet! All of us here love knitting, sharing ideas, cheering each other on and sharing patterns, etc., etc., etc...sounds like you've found the right place for you. If I make speak for all of us here, please share your knitting projects (pictures please) and recipes. Our host, Sam, is great and invites one and all in to have a "cuppa" and conversation. If you are in search of a particular pattern, I'm sure one of us can direct you where to find it. Again, welcome!

Kathy


----------



## 5mmdpns

denvervet said:


> HI Folks, I was invited to join your discussion group by a someone who posts on here. My name is Larry (DenverVet), the Vet stands for Veteran not Veternarian. Formerly I was a Military Policeman in the U.S. Army. I am disabled with Fibromyalgia and MS, however I get around great most days but suffer with a lot of pain and stiffness. I laugh at myself to stay "sane". I am very much into cooking ethnic Italian food (you wont find it in a restaurant), baking (paula deen is my favorite baker), and I started knitting when I broke my leg this past march and was bedridden for 2 months. For some reason I took to knitting pretty well I guess and its the first time in my 56 years I can sit still and feel productive! Its very addictive to say the least. This year I am knitting my son, his wife and 3 grandkids hats, mittens, scarves and slippers, they moved to MD a year ago from here in Colorado. I live in downtown Denver. I was born and raised in Ridgewood, NJ and I love the east coast for many reason and hope to end up there some day again. I miss forrests, big trees, green stuff and the people. Anyhow I am happy to join this forum and look forward to meeting all of you who write on here. Have a great day.


Hi Larry, welcome to the Tea Party!! Sam aka Preston will welcome you too! We love to swap recipes all the time and knit when we can and laugh and cry and share our lives with each other. We love everyone and get along with most. We do have petty squabbles as siblings will but still love em all! We dont mind any of your illnesses, and several of us here have fibromyalgia too. haha, we are fibro people!! We do share what works for us and what does not. We share what information we have and can do no more. Thanks for joining! BTW, I live up in Canada in Northwestern Ontario. 

Joe P is another knitting gentleman living in Texas.


----------



## Sandy

Welcome Larry I'm glad you decided to join us!


----------



## inishowen

Welcome to the newbie from Northern Ireland. Can I ask a question about fibro? I have suffered pain and numbness in my feet for 8 months. I am having tests but I wonder how those with fibro started and what symptoms.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome Denvervet! Hope you will also share some of your ethinic Italian recipes.


----------



## jheiens

Welcome to you from NE Ohio. So glad you decided to join in the fun here.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Southern Gal

denvervet said:


> HI Folks, I was invited to join your discussion group by a someone who posts on here. My name is Larry (DenverVet), the Vet stands for Veteranknitting when I broke my leg this past march and was bedridden for 2 months. For some reason I took to knitting pretty well I guess and its the first time in my 56 years I can sit still and feel productive! Its very addictive to say the least. . I live in downtown Denver. I was born and raised in Ridgewood, NJ and I love the east coast for many reason and hope to end up there some day again. I miss forrests, big trees, green stuff and the people. Anyhow I am happy to join this forum and look forward to meeting all of you who write on here. Have a great day.


 :? i was just going to ask were you a vetrinarian, but anyhoo welcome, we're an assorted bunch here. but they say opposites attract. 
needleme, i don't know what to tell you for your mom, except i use saltine crackers and sprite for nausea, not from treatments so don't know if there would be a difference or not. hope she gets relief, cause that is one of the most awful feelings.
i had a stomach bug this wkend and ate nothing, i fixed some of my loved pasta and then fixed the veggie mix i like to saute to eat on top, well, my stomach cramped all night, so i feel like i am back to step one, to the saltine crackers, guess i wasn't ready for that kind or food yet. :-( 
althea i too missed the train as far as getting married young, i married for the first time at 35 and he was 34, first time also, but i didn't really feel like i was missing out, cause me and other friends went on trips a lot, i had a group of friends married and not, that we did so much stuff together, and when i met bj whamo, it was just the right fit, we have been together now 23 yrs and going strong. i just feel like i missed the divorce thing by marrying older. i think i just had a different mind set than most ladies my age about the marry thing. 
darowil glad your travelors are doing ok now, when your daughter was in romania, i have a great friend from our church who is a missionary there in the citidel. she has been there for so many yrs and helped start and build 2 churches and centers for the folks to come to and she is a treasure and would have helped out in a sec. if needed. 
we are in our 3rd day of drizzle (not complaining either) as i had a rough nite i am gonna lay low today. gonna eat some crackers and knit. i have many things recorded to watch, plus i have the newest set of midsummer mysteries i can watch. i am addicted to those.everyone have a great day. prayers continue to all who face life challenges, welcomes to new friends and old ones who are now back with us. :XD:


----------



## Joe P

Welcome Denvervet from Denver. We have a few men here on the tea party and it is always a good place for all of us to share our live's fortunes and some misfortunes and we support both in each of us. I have knitted, crocheted, sewed did all kinds of crafts and taught many years until retirement. 

We all need to be close and help each other. These are hard times with the recession and of course with lives being in danger and that moves me to look at people's positives to build our lives fuller. I hope we all can gather together and be supportive whatever we are.

Welcome again and as I say many times, "Soldier On!!!!!!" and I usually do a he he. take care y'all from my Texas that I love to share even though I have only been here 16 years. joe p.


----------



## oddball

Welcome to the TP Larry. So pleased that you found knitting to help you through the rough patch. I think you will find this group addictive as I have. I would do so much more knitting but can't help checking here several times a day.
Lin x


----------



## gagesmom

Hello Larry and welcome to the tea party.

Has seen quite a few of your posts on kp, and if you mean you just started knitting 6 months ago then you ROCK!!!!!!! The army blanket awesome and your "ugly" slippers are pretty cool too.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Sam how are ya today? Its a gorgeous day here in Fergus. Sun is shining and a beautiful breeze. Gage is at school and dh is at work. Yahoooo!!!! peace and quiet. just the dogs and I are at home today. Have been working on an afghan from partial balls I got at the used store last week, as well as partial balls in my stash. Guess you could say it is going to be a stash buster blanket. It is going to be different shades of blue. My friend is going to be the recipient of this one. Thought I would check in a nd see how the tea party is going.

Take care and enjoy your day. :-D :-D


----------



## preston

larry - i am so glad you joined us here at the tea party - we need more men to keep up with these women - lol - i think you will find we are a great bunch of knitters and with the amount of recipes floating around we love to eat also. if you ever want to share any of your recipes we would love it.

the is an international virtual tea party - we share good times and bad - and we give lots of love - support and prayers to those of us in need.

feel free to join in anytime - there is always fresh tea under the cosy and pleanty of room at the table.

sam



denvervet said:


> HI Folks, I was invited to join your discussion group by a someone who posts on here. My name is Larry (DenverVet), the Vet stands for Veteran not Veternarian. Formerly I was a Military Policeman in the U.S. Army. I am disabled with Fibromyalgia and MS, however I get around great most days but suffer with a lot of pain and stiffness. I laugh at myself to stay "sane". I am very much into cooking ethnic Italian food (you wont find it in a restaurant), baking (paula deen is my favorite baker), and I started knitting when I broke my leg this past march and was bedridden for 2 months. For some reason I took to knitting pretty well I guess and its the first time in my 56 years I can sit still and feel productive! Its very addictive to say the least. This year I am knitting my son, his wife and 3 grandkids hats, mittens, scarves and slippers, they moved to MD a year ago from here in Colorado. I live in downtown Denver. I was born and raised in Ridgewood, NJ and I love the east coast for many reason and hope to end up there some day again. I miss forrests, big trees, green stuff and the people. Anyhow I am happy to join this forum and look forward to meeting all of you who write on here. Have a great day.


----------



## preston

eh larry - you need to post some pictures here - blanket and slippers would be a good start.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Hello Larry and welcome to the tea party.
> 
> Has seen quite a few of your posts on kp, and if you mean you just started knitting 6 months ago then you ROCK!!!!!!! The army blanket awesome and your "ugly" slippers are pretty cool too.


----------



## Sorlenna

Welcome, Larry, and yes, post pictures and recipes if you like!

I did not finish my shawl last night...and today is a work day, so it will be a while before I get to it. Sigh. I'm just feeling unsettled today--like something is going to happen. I hate that feeling, but I guess I'll find out what it is eventually--I always do. I'll just try to be patient with the universe and hope it's a good thing.

DD went off to work this morning! I am hoping it goes well and she enjoys it. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Welcome, Larry, and yes, post pictures and recipes if you like!
> 
> I did not finish my shawl last night...and today is a work day, so it will be a while before I get to it. Sigh. I'm just feeling unsettled today--like something is going to happen. I hate that feeling, but I guess I'll find out what it is eventually--I always do. I'll just try to be patient with the universe and hope it's a good thing.
> 
> DD went off to work this morning! I am hoping it goes well and she enjoys it. LOL


 :lol:


----------



## Redkimba

denvervet said:


> HI Folks, I was invited to join your discussion group by a someone who posts on here. I started knitting when I broke my leg this past march and was bedridden for 2 months. For some reason I took to knitting pretty well I guess and its the first time in my 56 years I can sit still and feel productive! Its very addictive to say the least.


Welcome to the "Dark Side"! We have cookies, cake and wonderful tea!.


----------



## Joe P

another day and you all sound like a good beginning of the week. I will check back lataaaaaaaaa... joe p.


----------



## MawMaw12

Welcome Denvervet! My daughter lives in Denver too. Great place. I too have fibromyalga . Yep sometimes it's rough but knitting helps us feel not so down on those days when about all you can do is sit and knit. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Checking in here this afternoon. My hubby and I spent 4 hours at at the Honda dealership in Brandon Fl getting the front windows and a strip across the windshield installed. I wear glasses and in the late afternoon that sun just blinds me when it comes in the side window and the short visor doesn't cover when driving west in the afternoons.
Marianne, I hope your son is feeling better today.
I am off work today due to a teacher work day so the kids get a holiday and I lose a day's pay. Daughter was off work today so she took her brother to work while we were gone, then she and grandson took off and headed to Busch Gardens in Tampa. So hubby and I get a few hours of peace and quiet.


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> eh larry - you need to post some pictures here - blanket and slippers would be a good start.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Larry and welcome to the tea party.
> 
> Has seen quite a few of your posts on kp, and if you mean you just started knitting 6 months ago then you ROCK!!!!!!! The army blanket awesome and your "ugly" slippers are pretty cool too.
Click to expand...

Check under Larry's profile and click on the topics he has started. He has many entries labeled under the pictures. They are really nice pictures too!! Thanks Larry for your pictures. Love the first ugly slippers!! what colors!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Welcome Larry. I've already seen your great knitting and would certainly say it "clicked" with you.... It is wonderful to have something that makes you feel like you are accomplishing something when you are limited by health. I had a dear friend with MS and she learned to cross stitch and was able to make many gifts and it certainly filled long days when she could not get around. I have a niece in Denver. We had hoped to retire in Pagosa Springs but life happened and we are still in TX....


----------



## Della

Sorry, messed up, correction below....Della


----------



## Dreamweaver

Back from the dentist. Gosh, I thought once I had a crown, I would be home free... NOT... Decay under the crown means you get to pay for the crown all over again..... and again .... and again. It seems the insurance refused to pay for the last crown so I am getting the next 2 or 3 pre-approved... Hope it doesn't take too long, as I want the work done this insurance year and it is up in Jan... Looks like I get to spend another day talking to insurance people and Dr.s and trying to get things straightened out.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Marianne... Welcome home.....


----------



## Della

Hi Sam, a good job as usual. As to the tomatoe excess, I make Depression Jam from green tomatoes so frost don't take them.

5 cups tomato puree
3 to 5 cups sugar (I use 3 and NO Sugar Needed Pectin)
Combine in large soup pot, boil 10 minutes (rolling boil that cannot be stirred down)
Add 1 box Pectin, stir in well and return to boil for 1 to 2
minutes, depending on amount of thickness you like 
jam. May need to make a batch or two to decide 
your preference.
Turn off heat.. stir in 1 box Jello for flavor,i.e. Cherrry, Raspberry, Strawberry, etc. and stir to dissolve.
Put into sterile jars and cap as you choose. I use Kerr flats and bands, then turn jars lid-side down to cool and seal. It has always kept for me, have some I made 3 years ago still sealed and looking good......Della


----------



## Sorlenna

Dreamweaver said:


> Back from the dentist. Gosh, I thought once I had a crown, I would be home free... NOT... Decay under the crown means you get to pay for the crown all over again..... and again .... and again. It seems the insurance refused to pay for the last crown so I am getting the next 2 or 3 pre-approved... Hope it doesn't take too long, as I want the work done this insurance year and it is up in Jan... Looks like I get to spend another day talking to insurance peole and Dr.s and trying to get things straightened out.....


I empathize...I had a crown, then another, and then a bridge because there was nothing left to put a crown on there...good luck, my dear!

Gosh, I have come down with a terrible case of the sleepies right now...maybe I should go make a cuppa...


----------



## preston

della - thank you for the great recipe - hope to see you again real soon - stay awhile and put your feet up and enjoy a cuppa with us.

sam



Della said:


> Hi Sam, a good job as usual. As to the tomatoe excess, I make Depression Jam from green tomatoes so frost don't take them.
> 
> 5 cups tomato puree
> 3 to 5 cups sugar (I use 3 and NO Sugar Needed Pectin)
> Combine in large soup pot, boil 10 minutes (rolling boil that cannot be stirred down)
> Add 1 box Pectin, stir in well and return to boil for 1 to 2
> minutes, depending on amount of thickness you like
> jam. May need to make a batch or two to decide
> your preference.
> Turn off heat.. stir in 1 box Jello for flavor,i.e. Cherrry, Raspberry, Strawberry, etc. and stir to dissolve.
> Put into sterile jars and cap as you choose. I use Kerr flats and bands, then turn jars lid-side down to cool and seal. It has always kept for me, have some I made 3 years ago still sealed and looking good......Della


----------



## 5mmdpns

Thanks Della, I just got a two boxes of green tomatoes. I could allow them to ripen over three weeks and freeze them as I go or I could make canned tomatoes or I could make your Green Tomato Depression Jam!

Here is another recipe for Green Tomato Jam.

Green Tomato Jam 
5 cup chopped green tomatoes 
4 cup sugar 
2 tablespoons lemon juice 
2 3oz pkg. raspberry gelatin 

Use the blender to chop the tomatoes. Put tomatoes sugar and lemon juice in pan and boil about 20 minutes. Turn off heat and add the gelatin. Stir well and put in jars. May be sealed with paraffin or sealed with snap lids. May also put into plastic containers and frozen.


----------



## AZ Sticks

That's where that is Daralene from when I lived on 40 acres in Missouri...my dream..but it just didn't work out for the long run.I like my desert - and thanks - Dutchie was a smiler!! AZ 


daralene said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a head of me by an hour or so. I need to mow this afternoon too. I just have a smidge of a lawn since we live in the high desert it is quite the luxury but after 8 years of begging we dug up the front weeds - brought in top soil and laid sod a couple of years ago. It just makes me feel cool to see it so green in the summer I will put a pic - you will laugh at how little it is - in the Missouri days I had an acre around the house I mowed on a JD rider - that was fun!! Talk to you guys later - AZ
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i am done mowing - going to fly through the shower - heidi and alexis are shopping for a homecoming dress (read -has a dat - lexi's homecoming one weekend and his the next -she thinks she should have two dresses - heidi says one dress is enough - lol) - anyhow she is bringing hotdog buns, chocolate and marshmallows home with her for a bonfire tonight.
> 
> while i am showering = do one of you remember a post about making hard boiled eggs in the oven - i have it somewhere but can't find it.
> 
> see you before too long. i'll be squeaky clean.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pictured you with a big farm and acres and acres from your avatar. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I love your desert plants. So pretty. My, what a gorgeous dog and smiling so pretty for the camera.
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Ha!!! That would be great Sam - I could just knit and watch it bounce off the edges!!! AZ


preston said:


> looks great az sticks - and just the right amount to mow. too bad roomba doesn't make a robotic lawn mower.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a head of me by an hour or so. I need to mow this afternoon too. I just have a smidge of a lawn since we live in the high desert it is quite the luxury but after 8 years of begging we dug up the front weeds - brought in top soil and laid sod a couple of years ago. It just makes me feel cool to see it so green in the summer I will put a pic - you will laugh at how little it is - in the Missouri days I had an acre around the house I mowed on a JD rider - that was fun!! Talk to you guys later - AZ
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i am done mowing - going to fly through the shower - heidi and alexis are shopping for a homecoming dress (read -has a dat - lexi's homecoming one weekend and his the next -she thinks she should have two dresses - heidi says one dress is enough - lol) - anyhow she is bringing hotdog buns, chocolate and marshmallows home with her for a bonfire tonight.
> 
> while i am showering = do one of you remember a post about making hard boiled eggs in the oven - i have it somewhere but can't find it.
> 
> see you before too long. i'll be squeaky clean.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh gosh - that's distressing - but I guess get her home and then fight with them huh??? I'm waiting to hear all about her adventures!! AZ


darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, welcome back. We've certainly been concerned about you, your mother and your son. Anxiously waiting to hear about the surprise that Cindy and some friends were preparing for you while you were attending your mother in hospital. Would love to hear about it when you get a chance to respond.
> Pammie, someone once said to me, 'Men are like buses: if you miss one, there'll be another one along shortly'. Don't tell your daughter, but I think I missed the last bus! Seriously, though, being single is not the end of the world, although in my 20s and 30s when all my friends were getting married it wasn't so easy not being in their situation. But later I discovered that I quite liked the independence of living alone and being free to travel at will without the 'encumbrance' of husband and children. To each his own, I guess. St Paul wrote 'I have learnt, in whatsoever state I am, therewith to be content'. But she's such a lovely looking young girl, and I'm sure if she stops worrying about her situation things will sort themselves out for her. I do hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> Althea ads for singles have just come up on my page- but they all looked much yonger than you I must admit. Pammie's daughter is unlikely to have missed the last bus at her age. After ypu left the bus the other day a lady got on , looked at me and said you have a knid face. She went on to tell me that her oldest son had just been jailed. No idea why. She was unsurprisingly upset- but seemd to have a good approach. She realised that she had to step back and let him make his own mistakes (he was late 20s so not young).
> Just had a phone call from Maryanne. She has arrived in Bucharest to catch her plane only to find the Travel Agent had cancelled her flights- a mix up in emails they say. But she needs to ring them back in about 1/2 hour to see what they can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fingers and toes crossed for Maryanne!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well she should be on the first leg from Bucharest to Istanbul. Will be interesting working out who at fault later- travel agent says Maryanne told them to cancell all flights and confirmed it with them. Maryanne says they told her it was too expensive to cancel them and so she did the side trip to London. BUt have just needed to pay nearly $700 to make sure she gets back to Australia. Travel agent still need to sort out getting her from Sydney to Adelaide.
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Ha darowil you make me laugh - AZ


darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ooops, lucky girl to have you there. Is she the budgerigar owner, or is it her rabbit? I am in a muddle.
> 
> 
> 
> She's the budgerigar owner- the one with Aspergers (daughter that is not pet!) and hence the one I was concerned about.
> The rabbit owner leaves Darwin for Thailand this evening to begin the international section of their trip.
> I'm not surprised you are confused. It really was inconvenient of them to both be away at the same time!
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

Got a message from Ben's mother. Ben is the 14 yr. old being treated for leukemia:

"Nausea, vomiting, tremors,chills... its a rough week. Has been rough now for the last 3 weeks. Please keep praying for Ben. &#9829; &#9829; &#9829;"

He has not been able to have his chemo treatments.
Any prayers would be appreciated :thumbup: He just turned 14. The school has arranged for a computer in the classroom so he can see the class from home on his computer and try to keep up but it doesn't sound like he is well enough to do any work. My goodness there is so much heartbreak. Dear Marianne818 with her son, those who have lost spouses and children, those who are dealing with illnesses of young and old, surgeries, etc. Prayers for all of you and I so appreciate your thoughts, love and care for this precious young boy in Ohio.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Looking forward to pics Maelinde - welcome back I always look forward to hearing from you - have great evening!! AZ


Maelinde said:


> No worries, Marge. I have fibro as well, and that sometimes hurts. My spine has been through the ringer. Most of my problems are in my neck (cervical) and my low back (lumbar). I've had my final series of injections on May 31. They can only do 3 in a 12 month period for those who have diabetes, as the steroids can really do a nasty number on that. My body must be weird, as my diabetes numbers were excellent after that last series. Ok - I was eating very carefully, and only when hungry. I've managed to carry that with me through now and I don't see any reason to stop. I love food, so treat myself with healthier versions. I do enjoy a good glass of wine a few times a week with dinner (even if it is one of those freezer pouch alcohol beverages like margaritas - the alcohol in those is wine).
> 
> I got quite a lot of relief from the neck pain with those procedures. Getting through the post-procedure was very painful. The latest one I had in May took nearly a month to get over, but that one was much more involved than the other two were.
> 
> I can't take morphine - it makes me feel terrible, almost worse than the pain it was prescribed for.
> 
> I do have a neck traction device that works way better than pain meds. I just have to be home when I use it in the event the device decides I'm better off without the head/neck area and separates them from the rest of my body. :?
> 
> All is fairly well here. New week begins. I hope that the weather for this coming week is as pleasant as what we've been getting in the Dallas/Fort Worth area. I don't mind the rain when the temps fall into the low 70's in mid-September. I heard that it was in the high 90's in San Diego, CA where I'm from and just couldn't believe it. I have a friend who flew out to San Diego on Saturday. Met her here in DFW, turns out we went to the same school out there and lived probably 3 miles away from each other during the time we were both there. Odd and cool, yes?
> 
> See ya either later in this Tea Party or the one next week. By then, I should have pictures posted of the catnip toys I'm looming for Osiris and Tatiana. Let's just hope they turn out well and don't end up destroyed too soon. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maelinde: I forgot to welcome you back alsol. I'm hoping your back wil remain good. I have low back paim a lot amd then spasms in my flank area too. I blame it on fibro.
> The doctor has given me morphine after many many years of trying to use other analgesics. I probably have neuropathy also. I have been falling asleep while I am typing so Ill catch up with everyone tomorrow. So long marlark Marge.
Click to expand...


----------



## Maelinde

Inishowen,

It sounds like what you are experiencing might be neuropathy - nerve pain and/or damage in the feet.

When I started out with fibromyalgia several years ago, I had severe muscle spasms all over my body, but mostly in my back & upper arms. Sometimes they are just twitches without pain, but when it goes for 4-5 hours, bruising and pain develops.

There is a specific test done in the USA with doctors pressing on what is called "tender points" and seeing if there is a reaction to that pressure and where in the body the reaction is. Not sure if they do that in the UK or not.

Hope you get some answers, as pain and numbness are definitely not fun.

*hugs*

Maelinde



inishowen said:


> Welcome to the newbie from Northern Ireland. Can I ask a question about fibro? I have suffered pain and numbness in my feet for 8 months. I am having tests but I wonder how those with fibro started and what symptoms.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hi Larry - welcome to the Tea Party - you can drink coffee if you prefer!!! I too have see some of your posts - nice work - I agree with your comment about sitting still and being productive - I think we have all found that to a great reason to knit and crochet --- or both!!! Drop by anytime - someone is always awake and on this thread - great for those sleepless nights!! Have a great evening- Sandi/AZSticks


denvervet said:


> HI Folks, I was invited to join your discussion group by a someone who posts on here. My name is Larry (DenverVet), the Vet stands for Veteran not Veternarian. Formerly I was a Military Policeman in the U.S. Army. I am disabled with Fibromyalgia and MS, however I get around great most days but suffer with a lot of pain and stiffness. I laugh at myself to stay "sane". I am very much into cooking ethnic Italian food (you wont find it in a restaurant), baking (paula deen is my favorite baker), and I started knitting when I broke my leg this past march and was bedridden for 2 months. For some reason I took to knitting pretty well I guess and its the first time in my 56 years I can sit still and feel productive! Its very addictive to say the least. This year I am knitting my son, his wife and 3 grandkids hats, mittens, scarves and slippers, they moved to MD a year ago from here in Colorado. I live in downtown Denver. I was born and raised in Ridgewood, NJ and I love the east coast for many reason and hope to end up there some day again. I miss forrests, big trees, green stuff and the people. Anyhow I am happy to join this forum and look forward to meeting all of you who write on here. Have a great day.


----------



## daralene

Inishowen...You asked for symptoms of fibromyalgia. I used to ache all over when I would get tired and still do if I get overtired, almost like the flu, but no cold or actual flu. I had rheumatoid arthritis too so thought it was all due to that. Exhaustion was beyond the norm and I would have trouble sleeping and even when I slept I would wake up tired. At my worst, I would wake up at 11 am and by 1 pm be back in bed. There is a site online that talks about this and it is by a doctor who cured himself of fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue, which often goes along with this problem. My muscles were tight and hard and had knots in them. Lots of muscle cramps and back pain. It hurt to be touched with any pressure. I am so thankful that I have improved so much that I thought it was totally gone, but when the doctor pushes on the key sore spots, they are still there, but truly, now I can often go all day without a nap and accomplish so much. Try this site:
http://www.endfatigue.com/

There are others with this problem on this site and I think they have really good tips on what they have done that helps them. This reminds me:
Marge....I have been wanting to ask you how to get Genesis 24. If you don't feel comfortable telling us on here could you PM me. Sounds like it helps you soooooo much. Also 5mmdpns has a cream she uses that helps.

I had a doctor tell me this was all in my head and 2 times later when I saw her, she apologized as she had just been diagnosed herself and they knew then that it wasn't psychological, but real physical problems. The most helpful doctors are ones that have had this problem. On the Dr. Teitelbaum site he gives a list of doctors who have trained in treating this. Hope that includes Ireland. 
Hope you can find out what is causing your problem and get it taken care of. One thing it has done for me is made me super aware of my diet and nutrition and I try not to have any empty calories. Wishing you good health with love and hugs.


----------



## daralene

AZ Sticks said:


> That's where that is Daralene from when I lived on 40 acres in Missouri...my dream..but it just didn't work out for the long run.I like my desert - and thanks - Dutchie was a smiler!! AZ
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a head of me by an hour or so. I need to mow this afternoon too. I just have a smidge of a lawn since we live in the high desert it is quite the luxury but after 8 years of begging we dug up the front weeds - brought in top soil and laid sod a couple of years ago. It just makes me feel cool to see it so green in the summer I will put a pic - you will laugh at how little it is - in the Missouri days I had an acre around the house I mowed on a JD rider - that was fun!! Talk to you guys later - AZ
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i am done mowing - going to fly through the shower - heidi and alexis are shopping for a homecoming dress (read -has a dat - lexi's homecoming one weekend and his the next -she thinks she should have two dresses - heidi says one dress is enough - lol) - anyhow she is bringing hotdog buns, chocolate and marshmallows home with her for a bonfire tonight.
> 
> while i am showering = do one of you remember a post about making hard boiled eggs in the oven - i have it somewhere but can't find it.
> 
> see you before too long. i'll be squeaky clean.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pictured you with a big farm and acres and acres from your avatar. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I love your desert plants. So pretty. My, what a gorgeous dog and smiling so pretty for the camera.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

How wonderful that you lived your dream for a while. I'm sure there are good memories even if it didn't work out for the long run. Now you can take it easier with your gorgeous place in Arizona.


----------



## Sorlenna

daralene said:


> Got a message from Ben's mother. Ben is the 14 yr. old being treated for leukemia:
> 
> Nausea, vomiting, tremors,chills... its a rough week. Has been rough now for the last 3 weeks. Please keep praying for Ben. ♥ ♥ ♥


Prayers are going up--and he is (sadly) on the list with a couple of other kiddos...one who just turned 3...it's just heartbreaking to see what these children go through. I wish them all recovery.


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a message from Ben's mother. Ben is the 14 yr. old being treated for leukemia:
> 
> Nausea, vomiting, tremors,chills... its a rough week. Has been rough now for the last 3 weeks. Please keep praying for Ben. ♥ ♥ ♥
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers are going up--and he is (sadly) on the list with a couple of other kiddos...one who just turned 3...it's just heartbreaking to see what these children go through. I wish them all recovery.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much. Awww, poor baby, just turned 3. Can you give the first name. I think you mentioned this a while ago but I would like to use the first name in prayer. Yes, heartbreaking. The chemo must be really reacting. Hope Ben isn't getting a bad infection????


----------



## Sorlenna

daralene said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a message from Ben's mother. Ben is the 14 yr. old being treated for leukemia:
> 
> Nausea, vomiting, tremors,chills... its a rough week. Has been rough now for the last 3 weeks. Please keep praying for Ben. ♥ ♥ ♥
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers are going up--and he is (sadly) on the list with a couple of other kiddos...one who just turned 3...it's just heartbreaking to see what these children go through. I wish them all recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much. Awww, poor baby, just turned 3. Can you give the first name. I think you mentioned this a while ago but I would like to use the first name in prayer. Yes, heartbreaking. The chemo must be really reacting. Hope Ben isn't getting a bad infection????
Click to expand...

Caemon is the baby--he is back in the hospital again, this time for a bit of a stay from what I hear.  Any and all prayers are welcome.


----------



## Maelinde

That's no fun. I've dealt with that regarding a bridge - those are even more expensive. yikes.

If you wanted to drive down to Arlington, I have a fantastic dentist who takes pretty much all insurance plans, and if one doesn't have insurance - he's very affordable. He is also extremely gentle and can calm even the most fearful of patients. He's never hurt me, and I'm sensitive to pain. He's funny in that he apologizes for the novocaine shot. 

Let me know and I'll send the info via PM. I know it's about an hour's drive from you, but sometimes it is worth the drive.



Dreamweaver said:


> Back from the dentist. Gosh, I thought once I had a crown, I would be home free... NOT... Decay under the crown means you get to pay for the crown all over again..... and again .... and again. It seems the insurance refused to pay for the last crown so I am getting the next 2 or 3 pre-approved... Hope it doesn't take too long, as I want the work done this insurance year and it is up in Jan... Looks like I get to spend another day talking to insurance people and Dr.s and trying to get things straightened out.....


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a message from Ben's mother. Ben is the 14 yr. old being treated for leukemia:
> 
> Nausea, vomiting, tremors,chills... its a rough week. Has been rough now for the last 3 weeks. Please keep praying for Ben. ♥ ♥ ♥
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers are going up--and he is (sadly) on the list with a couple of other kiddos...one who just turned 3...it's just heartbreaking to see what these children go through. I wish them all recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much. Awww, poor baby, just turned 3. Can you give the first name. I think you mentioned this a while ago but I would like to use the first name in prayer. Yes, heartbreaking. The chemo must be really reacting. Hope Ben isn't getting a bad infection????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caemon is the baby--he is back in the hospital again, this time for a bit of a stay from what I hear.  Any and all prayers are welcome.
Click to expand...

What an unusual and beautiful name. My heart goes out to this wee one and may God Bless the nurses. To me they are angels on this earth and I know we have a few on our site. A big thank you to the nurses who care(d) for the sick.


----------



## Maelinde

Welcome aboard, Denvervet! It's nice to see that there are good men who enjoy being creative.

I loom knit and have quite the collection of knitting looms now. I think I'm close to 40 looms now. One day I'll learn to needle knit, maybe.

I've tried to get my hubby to learn to knit, but he just won't do it. He's a computer programmer. But he does enjoy sewing costuming, and creating sci-fi items with polymer clay. He's stated that if I learn how to program a computer, he'll let me teach him how to knit. That will never happen. 

Nice to meet you!

Maelinde


----------



## Maelinde

Daralene,

Prayers and healing energy being sent for Ben and his family.

*hugs*

Maelinde



daralene said:


> Got a message from Ben's mother. Ben is the 14 yr. old being treated for leukemia:
> 
> "Nausea, vomiting, tremors,chills... its a rough week. Has been rough now for the last 3 weeks. Please keep praying for Ben. ♥ ♥ ♥"


----------



## Sorlenna

Maelinde said:


> I've tried to get my hubby to learn to knit, but he just won't do it. He's a computer programmer. But he does enjoy sewing costuming, and creating sci-fi items with polymer clay. He's stated that if I learn how to program a computer, he'll let me teach him how to knit. That will never happen.
> 
> Maelinde


Hmm...I have been learning photography, but Bub still isn't learning to knit! Well, to be fair, he never said he would...still, he can't say anything about my supplies until he stops buying camera & computer stuff. :roll:


----------



## margewhaples

Today a bright and sunny day. One of my colleagues from the sr. ctr. fell getting out of bed ths wkend and broke wrist and had in 3 places. That's an experience i have not yet had, although I must be very careful getting out of bed as my joints are very inflexible especially in the am. Also not very strong, so I grasp on to all the furniture as I move about for a couple of hours.Also sit on the edge of bed before standing sometimes for 20 min to an hour. As the day progresses I get more mobile. Tai chi has helped a lot to preserve what mobility I have. Knitting projects are not progressing well or rapidly. People keep thinking I am 
on a new project as i have 2 end pieces on holders and only take the portion I am actually working on with me.
Tomorrow is tai chi class and Wed. I have a commission mtg.
for senior alliance mtg. Thurs. I have a luncheon at the convention center for the advance of "green" topics and air
improvement in the LA basin. I think it is pretty much a losing matter as long as the transportation is primarily 
privately owned vehicles. Population explosion is a real contributor also. No one wants to limit its growth here and that is what is needed. NO NEW APT OR MULTIPLE housing permits should be granted as they simply multiply the vehicles. POPULATION GROWTH SHOULD BE RESTRAINED. LACK OF housing would encourage growth elsewhere. PARKING SHOULD BE LIMITED TO 2/HOUSE ALSO. This may sound drastic but the growth has been so phenomenal and the lack of employment is critical. The county went to 10 mil in the last 10 years with 2500 people/(sq mile?5,280/sq ft) We are mostly like sardines here. Stats from LA County Census Bureau.25% over 65 yrs. 
So another wk I will be challenged energy-wise. I thought when I retired my schedule would allow for more rest. But it seems that I am even busier.
Marianne: I am so glad that you and your son are improving.

Althea: I would add that marriage and family are only one of many of the choices avail to women today and certainly life can be good outside of the traditional family. Men also are choosing to remain single these days until much later in life. Women are delaying childbirth until often the late 30s. So Pammie you might suggest that marriage a little later in life is likely to be less frought with mistakes or mismatching of personality and more satisfaction. Your daughter should pursue doing those things that she wishes to do and then find someone compatible. When she is ready she can find venues where serious men may congregate with whom would share her interest and values.

Myfanwy: I can understand your frustration with FALE not perceiving his situation with the boot. I remember taking care of such people in the hospital and it was often that we would have to tie these people to chairs to keep them from hurting themselves and endangering their healing.It would look cruel. But realize you can not do it all or be there every min. 24/7. So do whatever makes him safe.Have you tried to get him interested in puzzles? My very best to both of you. 

Dreamweaver: Could the Dryness of Texas air contribute to the cough that you are experiencing. Maybe something with a humidifier could reduce the dust and dryness and alleviate the cough. 
So long for now. I'll check in later.


----------



## Maelinde

I'm nearly done with the first catnip pillow. I had to frog it because I was loom knitting the flat stitch waaaaay too tight and the yarn kept breaking. I was using Red Heart Super Saver in black to match his gorgeous black coat. Now, I've re-started it with Vanna's Choice Woods Print, and I'm almost done.

I think Osiris knows I'm knitting something for him, because he keeps sniffing the yarn on the loom.

They both were really bad this afternoon... I heard a commotion in the kitchen and they had found the bag of catnip that was supposed to go in the catnip pillows, somehow got it open, spilled it all over the floor, and then they were eating it. I now have nipped out cats who are eating every morsel of cat food in sight and looking for more. <sigh>

I guess Osiris really is getting better, because he's up to his old tricks more than ever. You'd never guess he is a 14 year old cat with kidney failure by how he looks and acts. :lol:

Maelinde



AZ Sticks said:


> Looking forward to pics Maelinde - welcome back I always look forward to hearing from you - have great evening!! AZ


----------



## Maelinde

Sorlenna said:


> Caemon is the baby--he is back in the hospital again, this time for a bit of a stay from what I hear.  Any and all prayers are welcome.


Sorlenna,

Prayers and healing energy being sent to Caemon and his family, too. So sad when small kiddoes are dealing with illnesses like this.

*hugs*

Maelinde


----------



## Maelinde

Sorlenna said:


> Hmm...I have been learning photography, but Bub still isn't learning to knit! Well, to be fair, he never said he would...still, he can't say anything about my supplies until he stops buying camera & computer stuff. :roll:


Too funny, Sorlenna! :lol:

Get him in a good mood with a fantastic dinner and explain that your supplies aren't nearly as expensive as his. Also mention that knitting allows for stash busting much more effectively than photography. <giggle>

Mae


----------



## Sorlenna

Maelinde said:


> I think Osiris knows I'm knitting something for him, because he keeps sniffing the yarn on the loom.
> 
> They both were really bad this afternoon... I heard a commotion in the kitchen and they had found the bag of catnip that was supposed to go in the catnip pillows, somehow got it open, spilled it all over the floor, and then they were eating it. I now have nipped out cats who are eating every morsel of cat food in sight and looking for more. <sigh>
> 
> I guess Osiris really is getting better, because he's up to his old tricks more than ever. You'd never guess he is a 14 year old cat with kidney failure by how he looks and acts. :lol:
> 
> Maelinde


Neither of our boys seem interested in catnip...which is the first time in my history of having cats I have encountered this! It's probably a good thing...they are spazzy enough as it is. LOL Now yarn? Oh, they're all over that, especially if it's alpaca. Mine just adores it--when I get a new skein, I have to hide it from him or he'll wallow it!

Well, the hardworking folks should be home soon--looking forward to hearing how DD's day went. I know she'll be tired! He said they might pick up sandwiches, which is fine by me as I just finished up and am pretty tired myself, plus we need to restock the kitchen around here--that's a Monday for you! We usually shop on Sunday but didn't yesterday, so we pretty much have to tomorrow.

Now I hope to get a row or two done on the shawl before they get here!


----------



## wannabear

daralene said:


> Got a message from Ben's mother. Ben is the 14 yr. old being treated for leukemia:
> 
> "Nausea, vomiting, tremors,chills... its a rough week. Has been rough now for the last 3 weeks. Please keep praying for Ben. ♥ ♥ ♥"
> 
> He has not been able to have his chemo treatments.
> Any prayers would be appreciated :thumbup: He just turned 14. The school has arranged for a computer in the classroom so he can see the class from home on his computer and try to keep up but it doesn't sound like he is well enough to do any work. My goodness there is so much heartbreak. Dear Marianne818 with her son, those who have lost spouses and children, those who are dealing with illnesses of young and old, surgeries, etc. Prayers for all of you and I so appreciate your thoughts, love and care for this precious young boy in Ohio.


I've always thought that if a child is too ill to go to school, they are too ill to try to do schoolwork. And this case is exceptional. I hope that they just want to be able to count the hours he is exposed to, because the state would have a set number of hours needed per year to allow the student to go on to the next grade. When he feels so bad, it would be just cruel to ask him to labor over math and history. I will keep him in my thoughts.


----------



## margewhaples

To whomever asked about fibro: It is a musculo/skeletal disorder that is quite difficult to diagnose in the early stages. It can involve any muscle or joint. It may involve digestion, memory, nervous transmissions. Diet is very important and quite individual. Treatment ranges from simple analgesics, heat, cold, anti-inflammatories, cortisone, physical therapy exercise. It affects small to large areas and usually several at the same time. It disrupts sleep and ability to function. It is characterised with excessive fatigue and limitation of function for from short to long periods. It is unwise to limit mobility for longer than 3 days as inflammed muscles can be followed by
microscarring leading to further limitation of function. There is no real specific treatment although in the past many drugs have been hailed as helpful from sedatives, anti-depressants, analgesics, antiinflammatories, and cortisone injections. It is seldom recognized except by skilled rheumatologists in the early stages. The # of victims has exploded in recent years. The pain relief is very resistant to usual meds. Many victims sort of find a life style that suits them. It can be very debilitating and lends itself to depression. Support groups can be very helpful in disseminating new and successful measures. It affects personal and family relationships in a negative way as the disease can be persistent involves a general malaise that is difficult to combat. It has recently been discovered that the nerve myelin may be affected by the constant inflammation and result in inefficient contractions resembling minor seizures( particularly at night. It is aggrivated by loss of rest or sleep and stressful situations. It is difficult for normal individuals to understand and empathize with the constant disruption of normal activities. I hope that this helps and that you are not a victim. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> Caemon is the baby--he is back in the hospital again, this time for a bit of a stay from what I hear.  Any and all prayers are welcome.


 I am following on my facebook page but haven't checked in awhile. This is not good news...... Prayers for him and Ben and the little girl here in Richardson..... These kids often handle it better than adults,,, but I hate to see them have to fight this battle......


----------



## charliesaunt

daralene said:


> Got a message from Ben's mother. Ben is the 14 yr. old being treated for leukemia:
> 
> "Nausea, vomiting, tremors,chills... its a rough week. Has been rough now for the last 3 weeks. Please keep praying for Ben. ♥ ♥ ♥"
> 
> He has not been able to have his chemo treatments.
> Any prayers would be appreciated :thumbup: He just turned 14. The school has arranged for a computer in the classroom so he can see the class from home on his computer and try to keep up but it doesn't sound like he is well enough to do any work. My goodness there is so much heartbreak. Dear Marianne818 with her son, those who have lost spouses and children, those who are dealing with illnesses of young and old, surgeries, etc. Prayers for all of you and I so appreciate your thoughts, love and care for this precious young boy in Ohio.


I will add Ben and Caemon to our church prayer list in the morning. So sad to see so many young children on our prayer list, all going through horrendous treatments.


----------



## Dreamweaver

margewhaples said:


> Dreamweaver: Could the Dryness of Texas air contribute to the cough that you are experiencing. Maybe something with a humidifier could reduce the dust and dryness and alleviate the cough.
> So long for now. I'll check in later.


I wouldn't rule anything out, but the fungal infection is the primary diagnosis right now. I do not go out on Orange ozone days and the cough does not seem to be atmosphere triggered.... The original cough started last january, so we have had many climate changes since then.... but I will ask.... I did ask if the sauna and steam bath at the gym were OK and was told they are....


----------



## Sorlenna

Dreamweaver said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver: Could the Dryness of Texas air contribute to the cough that you are experiencing. Maybe something with a humidifier could reduce the dust and dryness and alleviate the cough.
> So long for now. I'll check in later.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't rule anything out, but the fungal infection is the primary diagnosis right now. I do not go out on Orange ozone days and the cough does not seem to be atmosphere triggered.... The original cough started last january, so we have had many climate changessince then.... but I will ask.... I did ask if the sauna and steam bath at the gym were OK and was told they are....
Click to expand...

Do you find the steam helps? I sometimes in winter have to put my head over a steaming bowl to alleviate the dryness of the air here...it can make my throat scratchy even if I'm not sick.


----------



## Lurker 2

margewhaples said:


> Today a bright and sunny day. One of my colleagues from the sr. ctr. fell getting out of bed ths wkend and broke wrist and had in 3 places. That's an experience i have not yet had, although I must be very careful getting out of bed as my joints are very inflexible especially in the am. Also not very strong, so I grasp on to all the furniture as I move about for a couple of hours.Also sit on the edge of bed before standing sometimes for 20 min to an hour. As the day progresses I get more mobile. Tai chi has helped a lot to preserve what mobility I have. Knitting projects are not progressing well or rapidly. People keep thinking I am
> on a new project as i have 2 end pieces on holders and only take the portion I am actually working on with me.
> Tomorrow is tai chi class and Wed. I have a commission mtg.
> for senior alliance mtg. Thurs. I have a luncheon at the convention center for the advance of "green" topics and air
> improvement in the LA basin. I think it is pretty much a losing matter as long as the transportation is primarily
> privately owned vehicles. Population explosion is a real contributor also. No one wants to limit its growth here and that is what is needed. NO NEW APT OR MULTIPLE housing permits should be granted as they simply multiply the vehicles. POPULATION GROWTH SHOULD BE RESTRAINED. LACK OF housing would encourage growth elsewhere. PARKING SHOULD BE LIMITED TO 2/HOUSE ALSO. This may sound drastic but the growth has been so phenomenal and the lack of employment is critical. The county went to 10 mil in the last 10 years with 2500 people/(sq mile?5,280/sq ft) We are mostly like sardines here. Stats from LA County Census Bureau.25% over 65 yrs.
> So another wk I will be challenged energy-wise. I thought when I retired my schedule would allow for more rest. But it seems that I am even busier.
> Marianne: I am so glad that you and your son are improving.
> 
> Althea: I would add that marriage and family are only one of many of the choices avail to women today and certainly life can be good outside of the traditional family. Men also are choosing to remain single these days until much later in life. Women are delaying childbirth until often the late 30s. So Pammie you might suggest that marriage a little later in life is likely to be less frought with mistakes or mismatching of personality and more satisfaction. Your daughter should pursue doing those things that she wishes to do and then find someone compatible. When she is ready she can find venues where serious men may congregate with whom would share her interest and values.
> 
> Myfanwy: I can understand your frustration with FALE not perceiving his situation with the boot. I remember taking care of such people in the hospital and it was often that we would have to tie these people to chairs to keep them from hurting themselves and endangering their healing.It would look cruel. But realize you can not do it all or be there every min. 24/7. So do whatever makes him safe.Have you tried to get him interested in puzzles? My very best to both of you.
> 
> Dreamweaver: Could the Dryness of Texas air contribute to the cough that you are experiencing. Maybe something with a humidifier could reduce the dust and dryness and alleviate the cough.
> So long for now. I'll check in later.


Fale is more of a card games man, I have hopes we may find someone for him to play with- his maths facility is excellent!


----------



## AZ Sticks

You are so sweet - you're right - no regrets - great memories and pics!! My thoughts are with Ben and his Mom - nothing more heartbreaking than our children in any kind of pain or trouble. AZ


daralene said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's where that is Daralene from when I lived on 40 acres in Missouri...my dream..but it just didn't work out for the long run.I like my desert - and thanks - Dutchie was a smiler!! AZ
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a head of me by an hour or so. I need to mow this afternoon too. I just have a smidge of a lawn since we live in the high desert it is quite the luxury but after 8 years of begging we dug up the front weeds - brought in top soil and laid sod a couple of years ago. It just makes me feel cool to see it so green in the summer I will put a pic - you will laugh at how little it is - in the Missouri days I had an acre around the house I mowed on a JD rider - that was fun!! Talk to you guys later - AZ
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i am done mowing - going to fly through the shower - heidi and alexis are shopping for a homecoming dress (read -has a dat - lexi's homecoming one weekend and his the next -she thinks she should have two dresses - heidi says one dress is enough - lol) - anyhow she is bringing hotdog buns, chocolate and marshmallows home with her for a bonfire tonight.
> 
> while i am showering = do one of you remember a post about making hard boiled eggs in the oven - i have it somewhere but can't find it.
> 
> see you before too long. i'll be squeaky clean.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pictured you with a big farm and acres and acres from your avatar. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I love your desert plants. So pretty. My, what a gorgeous dog and smiling so pretty for the camera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How wonderful that you lived your dream for a while. I'm sure there are good memories even if it didn't work out for the long run. Now you can take it easier with your gorgeous place in Arizona.
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

like that's going to happen!! Hey Sorlenna - I'm waiting to see the next shawl.... My hat is off to the designers like you that keep the knitters like me supplied with patterns!! AZ


Sorlenna said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried to get my hubby to learn to knit, but he just won't do it. He's a computer programmer. But he does enjoy sewing costuming, and creating sci-fi items with polymer clay. He's stated that if I learn how to program a computer, he'll let me teach him how to knit. That will never happen.
> 
> Maelinde
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...I have been learning photography, but Bub still isn't learning to knit! Well, to be fair, he never said he would...still, he can't say anything about my supplies until he stops buying camera & computer stuff. :roll:
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Marge you are so inspiring - I have my hands full with my DDad and DH, but I hope to get more active in my community down the road. I grew up in Anaheim and when I go to the OC to see my kids I know what you mean about how crowded it is. I have been gone from So Cal for over 10 years and I could never go back to the lines for everything and the traffic. AZ


margewhaples said:


> Today a bright and sunny day. One of my colleagues from the sr. ctr. fell getting out of bed ths wkend and broke wrist and had in 3 places. That's an experience i have not yet had, although I must be very careful getting out of bed as my joints are very inflexible especially in the am. Also not very strong, so I grasp on to all the furniture as I move about for a couple of hours.Also sit on the edge of bed before standing sometimes for 20 min to an hour. As the day progresses I get more mobile. Tai chi has helped a lot to preserve what mobility I have. Knitting projects are not progressing well or rapidly. People keep thinking I am
> on a new project as i have 2 end pieces on holders and only take the portion I am actually working on with me.
> Tomorrow is tai chi class and Wed. I have a commission mtg.
> for senior alliance mtg. Thurs. I have a luncheon at the convention center for the advance of "green" topics and air
> improvement in the LA basin. I think it is pretty much a losing matter as long as the transportation is primarily
> privately owned vehicles. Population explosion is a real contributor also. No one wants to limit its growth here and that is what is needed. NO NEW APT OR MULTIPLE housing permits should be granted as they simply multiply the vehicles. POPULATION GROWTH SHOULD BE RESTRAINED. LACK OF housing would encourage growth elsewhere. PARKING SHOULD BE LIMITED TO 2/HOUSE ALSO. This may sound drastic but the growth has been so phenomenal and the lack of employment is critical. The county went to 10 mil in the last 10 years with 2500 people/(sq mile?5,280/sq ft) We are mostly like sardines here. Stats from LA County Census Bureau.25% over 65 yrs.
> So another wk I will be challenged energy-wise. I thought when I retired my schedule would allow for more rest. But it seems that I am even busier.
> Marianne: I am so glad that you and your son are improving.
> 
> Althea: I would add that marriage and family are only one of many of the choices avail to women today and certainly life can be good outside of the traditional family. Men also are choosing to remain single these days until much later in life. Women are delaying childbirth until often the late 30s. So Pammie you might suggest that marriage a little later in life is likely to be less frought with mistakes or mismatching of personality and more satisfaction. Your daughter should pursue doing those things that she wishes to do and then find someone compatible. When she is ready she can find venues where serious men may congregate with whom would share her interest and values.
> 
> Myfanwy: I can understand your frustration with FALE not perceiving his situation with the boot. I remember taking care of such people in the hospital and it was often that we would have to tie these people to chairs to keep them from hurting themselves and endangering their healing.It would look cruel. But realize you can not do it all or be there every min. 24/7. So do whatever makes him safe.Have you tried to get him interested in puzzles? My very best to both of you.
> 
> Dreamweaver: Could the Dryness of Texas air contribute to the cough that you are experiencing. Maybe something with a humidifier could reduce the dust and dryness and alleviate the cough.
> So long for now. I'll check in later.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Go Osiris Go!!!!!! AZ


Maelinde said:


> I'm nearly done with the first catnip pillow. I had to frog it because I was loom knitting the flat stitch waaaaay too tight and the yarn kept breaking. I was using Red Heart Super Saver in black to match his gorgeous black coat. Now, I've re-started it with Vanna's Choice Woods Print, and I'm almost done.
> 
> I think Osiris knows I'm knitting something for him, because he keeps sniffing the yarn on the loom.
> 
> They both were really bad this afternoon... I heard a commotion in the kitchen and they had found the bag of catnip that was supposed to go in the catnip pillows, somehow got it open, spilled it all over the floor, and then they were eating it. I now have nipped out cats who are eating every morsel of cat food in sight and looking for more. <sigh>
> 
> I guess Osiris really is getting better, because he's up to his old tricks more than ever. You'd never guess he is a 14 year old cat with kidney failure by how he looks and acts. :lol:
> 
> Maelinde
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to pics Maelinde - welcome back I always look forward to hearing from you - have great evening!! AZ
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Monday night at my house is CACC - or catch as catch can....I have no idea where that came from but has been in my vocabulary since I was a kid. In other words - you are on your own for dinner. I usually cook alot on the weekends and start my Monday with cleaning house and doing laundry so cooking is not on the top of my list. It works because we clean out the leftovers before the grocery shopping on Wednesday after the ads come out! az


Sorlenna said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Osiris knows I'm knitting something for him, because he keeps sniffing the yarn on the loom.
> 
> They both were really bad this afternoon... I heard a commotion in the kitchen and they had found the bag of catnip that was supposed to go in the catnip pillows, somehow got it open, spilled it all over the floor, and then they were eating it. I now have nipped out cats who are eating every morsel of cat food in sight and looking for more. <sigh>
> 
> I guess Osiris really is getting better, because he's up to his old tricks more than ever. You'd never guess he is a 14 year old cat with kidney failure by how he looks and acts. :lol:
> 
> Maelinde
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of our boys seem interested in catnip...which is the first time in my history of having cats I have encountered this! It's probably a good thing...they are spazzy enough as it is. LOL Now yarn? Oh, they're all over that, especially if it's alpaca. Mine just adores it--when I get a new skein, I have to hide it from him or he'll wallow it!
> 
> Well, the hardworking folks should be home soon--looking forward to hearing how DD's day went. I know she'll be tired! He said they might pick up sandwiches, which is fine by me as I just finished up and am pretty tired myself, plus we need to restock the kitchen around here--that's a Monday for you! We usually shop on Sunday but didn't yesterday, so we pretty much have to tomorrow.
> 
> Now I hope to get a row or two done on the shawl before they get here!
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh that would keep him occupied....maybe someone else with limited mobility....could you check at church Julie???? AZ


myfanwy said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today a bright and sunny day. One of my colleagues from the sr. ctr. fell getting out of bed ths wkend and broke wrist and had in 3 places. That's an experience i have not yet had, although I must be very careful getting out of bed as my joints are very inflexible especially in the am. Also not very strong, so I grasp on to all the furniture as I move about for a couple of hours.Also sit on the edge of bed before standing sometimes for 20 min to an hour. As the day progresses I get more mobile. Tai chi has helped a lot to preserve what mobility I have. Knitting projects are not progressing well or rapidly. People keep thinking I am
> on a new project as i have 2 end pieces on holders and only take the portion I am actually working on with me.
> Tomorrow is tai chi class and Wed. I have a commission mtg.
> for senior alliance mtg. Thurs. I have a luncheon at the convention center for the advance of "green" topics and air
> improvement in the LA basin. I think it is pretty much a losing matter as long as the transportation is primarily
> privately owned vehicles. Population explosion is a real contributor also. No one wants to limit its growth here and that is what is needed. NO NEW APT OR MULTIPLE housing permits should be granted as they simply multiply the vehicles. POPULATION GROWTH SHOULD BE RESTRAINED. LACK OF housing would encourage growth elsewhere. PARKING SHOULD BE LIMITED TO 2/HOUSE ALSO. This may sound drastic but the growth has been so phenomenal and the lack of employment is critical. The county went to 10 mil in the last 10 years with 2500 people/(sq mile?5,280/sq ft) We are mostly like sardines here. Stats from LA County Census Bureau.25% over 65 yrs.
> So another wk I will be challenged energy-wise. I thought when I retired my schedule would allow for more rest. But it seems that I am even busier.
> Marianne: I am so glad that you and your son are improving.
> 
> Althea: I would add that marriage and family are only one of many of the choices avail to women today and certainly life can be good outside of the traditional family. Men also are choosing to remain single these days until much later in life. Women are delaying childbirth until often the late 30s. So Pammie you might suggest that marriage a little later in life is likely to be less frought with mistakes or mismatching of personality and more satisfaction. Your daughter should pursue doing those things that she wishes to do and then find someone compatible. When she is ready she can find venues where serious men may congregate with whom would share her interest and values.
> 
> Myfanwy: I can understand your frustration with FALE not perceiving his situation with the boot. I remember taking care of such people in the hospital and it was often that we would have to tie these people to chairs to keep them from hurting themselves and endangering their healing.It would look cruel. But realize you can not do it all or be there every min. 24/7. So do whatever makes him safe.Have you tried to get him interested in puzzles? My very best to both of you.
> 
> Dreamweaver: Could the Dryness of Texas air contribute to the cough that you are experiencing. Maybe something with a humidifier could reduce the dust and dryness and alleviate the cough.
> So long for now. I'll check in later.
> 
> 
> 
> Fale is more of a card games man, I have hopes we may find someone for him to play with- his maths facility is excellent!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh that would keep him occupied....maybe someone else with limited mobility....could you check at church Julie???? AZ
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today a bright and sunny day....
> Myfanwy: I can understand your frustration with FALE not perceiving his situation with the boot. I remember taking care of such people in the hospital and it was often that we would have to tie these people to chairs to keep them from hurting themselves and endangering their healing.It would look cruel. But realize you can not do it all or be there every min. 24/7. So do whatever makes him safe.Have you tried to get him interested in puzzles? My very best to both of you.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Fale is more of a card games man, I have hopes we may find someone for him to play with- his maths facility is excellent!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That is what I am hoping- now that he is finding more friends at church- one of them somewhere will be a cards player- he has always tended to have younger friends.


----------



## Lurker 2

A beautiful spring day here- a little windy- the snails got into my new chrysanthemum over night- they had a feast- I am not impressed!
Finally got my INR test out of the way- next time I will ask for the lady who understands my vein system best- they will keep aiming for the elbow- and knowing how painful that inevitably is, probably makes it a lot harder
Prayers for all who are in need!
Our community seems to have so many with struggles, it is good that we are able to share!


----------



## AZ Sticks

And it always does my heart good to be here because it seems that those that are most challenged with day to day troubles are the first to worry and send up a prayer or good thought for others... what a wondrous group this is.. I have to admit that there are days when all of you lift my spirits just in time. Thank you... Sandi
(


myfanwy said:


> A beautiful spring day here- a little windy- the snails got into my new chrysanthemum over night- they had a feast- I am not impressed!
> Finally got my INR test out of the way- next time I will ask for the lady who understands my vein system best- they will keep aiming for the elbow- and knowing how painful that inevitably is, probably makes it a lot harder
> Prayers for all who are in need!
> Our community seems to have so many with struggles, it is good that we are able to share!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Maelinde said:


> Inishowen,
> 
> It sounds like what you are experiencing might be neuropathy - nerve pain and/or damage in the feet.
> 
> When I started out with fibromyalgia several years ago, I had severe muscle spasms all over my body, but mostly in my back & upper arms. Sometimes they are just twitches without pain, but when it goes for 4-5 hours, bruising and pain develops.
> 
> There is a specific test done in the USA with doctors pressing on what is called "tender points" and seeing if there is a reaction to that pressure and where in the body the reaction is. Not sure if they do that in the UK or not.
> 
> Hope you get some answers, as pain and numbness are definitely not fun.
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> Maelinde
> 
> 
> 
> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the newbie from Northern Ireland. Can I ask a question about fibro? I have suffered pain and numbness in my feet for 8 months. I am having tests but I wonder how those with fibro started and what symptoms.
Click to expand...

Hi Maelinde, there are 18 trigger points in people with fibromyalgia. To qualify for a diagnosis, a person needs to have 11. (At least in Canada. I had 15 when I was diagnosed). The fibromyalgia is so complicated. I sent Inishowen a long PM today about the fibro. One thing I forgot to tell her about is the dry eyes and dry mouth that a fibro person can tell. Gentle hug for you, a fibro life is not an easy one but one that can be managed.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Always there with info and support - if I haven't said thanks.....then thanks 5 - AZ


5mmdpns said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inishowen,
> 
> It sounds like what you are experiencing might be neuropathy - nerve pain and/or damage in the feet.
> 
> When I started out with fibromyalgia several years ago, I had severe muscle spasms all over my body, but mostly in my back & upper arms. Sometimes they are just twitches without pain, but when it goes for 4-5 hours, bruising and pain develops.
> 
> There is a specific test done in the USA with doctors pressing on what is called "tender points" and seeing if there is a reaction to that pressure and where in the body the reaction is. Not sure if they do that in the UK or not.
> 
> Hope you get some answers, as pain and numbness are definitely not fun.
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> Maelinde
> 
> 
> 
> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the newbie from Northern Ireland. Can I ask a question about fibro? I have suffered pain and numbness in my feet for 8 months. I am having tests but I wonder how those with fibro started and what symptoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Maelinde, there are 18 trigger points in people with fibromyalgia. To qualify for a diagnosis, a person needs to have 11. (At least in Canada. I had 15 when I was diagnosed). The fibromyalgia is so complicated. I sent Inishowen a long PM today about the fibro. One thing I forgot to tell her about is the dry eyes and dry mouth that a fibro person can tell. Gentle hug for you, a fibro life is not an easy one but one that can be managed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

I have been in a slow lane all day and feel better this evening, I love hearing from y'all. I have the small ones in my prayers this evening and will have them for as long as is needed. Resilient as children are it is a shame they have to be burdened with disease and misfortune. I have always loved children deeply and glad that I had two wonderful ones that still call their Daddy every week. They both are 1800 miles away as I moved from them 16 years ago when I retired. I suppose that sounds odd to many of you but it really gave them their own space to grow and to mature more on their own and not to have me to rescue them in most things. However, their are times when I have stepped in as the old Dad and they love that too.

I hope after two resting days I can start in cleaning the house again and doing laundry and get Mother out again. y'all take care and keep knittn. I am. joe p.


----------



## Anita H

I am so frustrated today. I really needed to go into town to get dog food and a few other things. I told DH last night and tried to prepare him for it and he seemed fine with it but the closer it got to the time I needed to go he started balking. He refused to go to bed which is the only place I can safely leave him and pitched a fit when I told him I was going to call my friend to come stay with him. He hates her and says I am punishing him by getting someone to stay with him. I ended up having someone go into to town to get the dog food so I could feed tonight and now I will have to go to WalMart after he is asleep tonight which is lately after midnight because he fights sleep as much as possible if he thinks I might leave the house. He doesn't understand that there is no way I can get him in the car by myself so doesn't understand why he can't go with me. I feel like I am a prisoner with him pitching fits when I try to leave, I am never gone more than 1-2 hours and always bring him back some fast food that he loves. When I do go at night he stays awake until I get home then screams and yells because in his mind I have been gone for hours and hours so I must be doing something I shouldn't be. It is driving me nuts and I don't know how much more I can take. This has been the longest 2 years that I have ever spent. Sorry about venting but I know some of you are also caring for parents, husbands or other family member and you will understand. 

I have been trying to knit to relax but I keep getting interupted so all I can knit are simple dishcloths. I would so love just a week of no responsibility, it would be like heaven. 

I keep all of you who are sick or dealing with family member who are having problems in my prayers. Anita


----------



## Ask4j

Della said:


> Hi Sam, a good job as usual. As to the tomatoe excess, I make Depression Jam from green tomatoes so frost don't take them.
> 
> 5 cups tomato puree
> 3 to 5 cups sugar (I use 3 and NO Sugar Needed Pectin)
> Combine in large soup pot, boil 10 minutes (rolling boil that cannot be stirred down)
> Add 1 box Pectin, stir in well and return to boil for 1 to 2
> minutes, depending on amount of thickness you like
> jam. May need to make a batch or two to decide
> your preference.
> Turn off heat.. stir in 1 box Jello for flavor,i.e. Cherrry, Raspberry, Strawberry, etc. and stir to dissolve.
> Put into sterile jars and cap as you choose. I use Kerr flats and bands, then turn jars lid-side down to cool and seal. It has always kept for me, have some I made 3 years ago still sealed and looking good......Della


Della, this sounds like a wonderful recipe for saving the last tomatoes. One thing that caught my eye was your instructions to cool the jars upside down--is there better success in them sealing this way?


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> like that's going to happen!! Hey Sorlenna - I'm waiting to see the next shawl.... My hat is off to the designers like you that keep the knitters like me supplied with patterns!!


Well, if I don't make another mistake (I'd cross my fingers, but that makes it hard to knit!)...I have about 8 1/2 rows to go. I may be done by tonight (but afraid to say it out loud). lol

DD seemed to enjoy her first day on the job, and reports are that she did well! That's my girl! :mrgreen:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> I have been in a slow lane all day and feel better this evening, I love hearing from y'all. I have the small ones in my prayers this evening and will have them for as long as is needed. Resilient as children are it is a shame they have to be burdened with disease and misfortune. I have always loved children deeply and glad that I had two wonderful ones that still call their Daddy every week. They both are 1800 miles away as I moved from them 16 years ago when I retired. I suppose that sounds odd to many of you but it really gave them their own space to grow and to mature more on their own and not to have me to rescue them in most things. However, their are times when I have stepped in as the old Dad and they love that too.
> 
> I hope after two resting days I can start in cleaning the house again and doing laundry and get Mother out again. y'all take care and keep knittn. I am. joe p.


*sigh* some days my lanes are not in the slow lanes but are actually in reverse?!!!! My sister calls them sloth days as she gets them too. haha, Joe, whatever would we do without the aches and pains and the things that set us back? You are right, keep knittin! I am when I can.....


----------



## 5mmdpns

Ask4j said:


> Della said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam, a good job as usual. As to the tomatoe excess, I make Depression Jam from green tomatoes so frost don't take them.
> 
> 5 cups tomato puree
> 3 to 5 cups sugar (I use 3 and NO Sugar Needed Pectin)
> Combine in large soup pot, boil 10 minutes (rolling boil that cannot be stirred down)
> Add 1 box Pectin, stir in well and return to boil for 1 to 2
> minutes, depending on amount of thickness you like
> jam. May need to make a batch or two to decide
> your preference.
> Turn off heat.. stir in 1 box Jello for flavor,i.e. Cherrry, Raspberry, Strawberry, etc. and stir to dissolve.
> Put into sterile jars and cap as you choose. I use Kerr flats and bands, then turn jars lid-side down to cool and seal. It has always kept for me, have some I made 3 years ago still sealed and looking good......Della
> 
> 
> 
> Della, this sounds like a wonderful recipe for saving the last tomatoes. One thing that caught my eye was your instructions to cool the jars upside down--is there better success in them sealing this way?
Click to expand...

After canning any preserves of any kind, when you turn the jar upside down, if it is not sealed, the liquid will leak out and you can reprocess the jars not sealed. This is the only purpose for turning them upside down. I dont have to do this now since I switched over to snap lids. They snap when they seal and the sound is quite audible. Wonderful to hear those snaps.


----------



## Lurker 2

Anita- my heart goes out to you- it is one thing I am able to count on that Fale understands I must go out from time to time! like this morning's trip to the laboratory, At least you have an allday/ night shop to go to- ours all close about 8pm, and ordinary shops- such as the butcher would shut around 5, 5-30pm. You really don't need a temper tantrum! But it must be so hard for him if time drags so badly while you are out. a sincere God Bless!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Anita, is it possible to have someone come in for a few hours on a regular basis to provide some respite for you? A qualified health care aide who does homecare? Would the medical insurance provide for this? It certainly sounds like you need a rest from all that. You come see me and I will keep you for a month and pamper you and just let you be at your own beck and call! hugs ((((  ))))


----------



## Ask4j

I have a childhood friend who is doing as you are. "standing by her man". It is her choice to take care of her husband as long as she can but he doesn't sleep more than 15 minutes at a time and attempts to get up and all kinds of crazy things unless she is there beside him. Now this is way beyond anything expected of a wife and I feel for her but it is her choice. Her husband of 40 plus years is well deserving has full health and nursing home coverage because he is a vet and could easily be having professional help. He isn't abusive at least not intentionally but it is a great burden because he is off in some other world and has no concept of what is going around him and the care giver is expected to be there every second. I have tried to be supportive of her choice but gently remind her that in his mind, with you visiting everyday, it really would be no different plus you could get some sleep and not jeopardize your health as well--she has dark circles around her eyes and is not functioning normally. Not fully knowing your situation I would say to you as well that having professional help of a reliable nursing home is not letting your dear husband down, if anything it allows you to give better attention to his needs.



Anita H said:


> I am so frustrated today. I really needed to go into town to get dog food and a few other things. I told DH last night and tried to prepare him for it and he seemed fine with it but the closer it got to the time I needed to go he started balking. He refused to go to bed which is the only place I can safely leave him and pitched a fit when I told him I was going to call my friend to come stay with him. He hates her and says I am punishing him by getting someone to stay with him. I ended up having someone go into to town to get the dog food so I could feed tonight and now I will have to go to WalMart after he is asleep tonight which is lately after midnight because he fights sleep as much as possible if he thinks I might leave the house. He doesn't understand that there is no way I can get him in the car by myself so doesn't understand why he can't go with me. I feel like I am a prisoner with him pitching fits when I try to leave, I am never gone more than 1-2 hours and always bring him back some fast food that he loves. When I do go at night he stays awake until I get home then screams and yells because in his mind I have been gone for hours and hours so I must be doing something I shouldn't be. It is driving me nuts and I don't know how much more I can take. This has been the longest 2 years that I have ever spent. Sorry about venting but I know some of you are also caring for parents, husbands or other family member and you will understand.
> 
> I have been trying to knit to relax but I keep getting interupted so all I can knit are simple dishcloths. I would so love just a week of no responsibility, it would be like heaven.
> 
> I keep all of you who are sick or dealing with family member who are having problems in my prayers. Anita


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> Morning All! Love coming to the TP. Meeting a friend today for lunch and woke up late. Now DH wants to read together, so short but sweet. To all I haven't mentioned, I haven't forgotten. Will try and catch up later and I did some more rug hooking last night. Well, it isn't big enough to be a rug, but I suppose one could put both feet on it.
> 
> Sam...You are so right. Ensure. I hope your mom can take it.
> 
> Althea...And I'm sure you've had a wonderful life. Had to laugh as you said "missed the bus" and then Darolwil said when you got off the bus.
> 
> Darowil...Yes, you do have a kind face. How kind of you to let that lady unload on you and how she needed that. Oh my goodness, this has been quite a challenging trip for Maryann and it sounds like she is up to the challenge. You must feel so proud of her, that although she has had so many problems, she has come through it all. Now for this final challenge and this truly is one, being in Romania. Now where is Handy Family. Forget if it is Romania where she lives??? Well, just read where she is past Romania. Now we are all following her adventures. Whoa!! That was expensive.
> 
> Marge...Wishing you some good days!!!! Hugs


I kind of think Handy is Bulgaria but it is hard to keep track.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning All! Love coming to the TP. Meeting a friend today for lunch and woke up late. Now DH wants to read together, so short but sweet. To all I haven't mentioned, I haven't forgotten. Will try and catch up later and I did some more rug hooking last night. Well, it isn't big enough to be a rug, but I suppose one could put both feet on it.
> 
> Sam...You are so right. Ensure. I hope your mom can take it.
> 
> Althea...And I'm sure you've had a wonderful life. Had to laugh as you said "missed the bus" and then Darolwil said when you got off the bus.
> 
> Darowil...Yes, you do have a kind face. How kind of you to let that lady unload on you and how she needed that. Oh my goodness, this has been quite a challenging trip for Maryann and it sounds like she is up to the challenge. You must feel so proud of her, that although she has had so many problems, she has come through it all. Now for this final challenge and this truly is one, being in Romania. Now where is Handy Family. Forget if it is Romania where she lives??? Well, just read where she is past Romania. Now we are all following her adventures. Whoa!! That was expensive.
> 
> Marge...Wishing you some good days!!!! Hugs
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of think Handy is Bulgaria but it is hard to keep track.
Click to expand...

Handy family is in Sofia, Bulgaria!


----------



## AZ Sticks

I too moved away....but long before that happened DD moved at 19 from So Cal to No Cal....and I realized that they (DS and DD) could go at any minute and and that I would help them pack and wish them well. So JoeP don't feel alone - home is where their heart is...be that where they are or where you are. My hope for my kids is that their life is what they wish....I am here...not too far (My Missouri was too far and I did give that up) so they can get here pretty quick and I can get there pretty quick. That worked for us. If you don't know about Flylady....you need to google her Joe... Love - AZ


Joe P said:


> I have been in a slow lane all day and feel better this evening, I love hearing from y'all. I have the small ones in my prayers this evening and will have them for as long as is needed. Resilient as children are it is a shame they have to be burdened with disease and misfortune. I have always loved children deeply and glad that I had two wonderful ones that still call their Daddy every week. They both are 1800 miles away as I moved from them 16 years ago when I retired. I suppose that sounds odd to many of you but it really gave them their own space to grow and to mature more on their own and not to have me to rescue them in most things. However, their are times when I have stepped in as the old Dad and they love that too.
> 
> I hope after two resting days I can start in cleaning the house again and doing laundry and get Mother out again. y'all take care and keep knittn. I am. joe p.


----------



## mjs

inishowen said:


> Welcome to the newbie from Northern Ireland. Can I ask a question about fibro? I have suffered pain and numbness in my feet for 8 months. I am having tests but I wonder how those with fibro started and what symptoms.


There is an apparently mysterious peripheral neuropathy that has the kind of symptoms you mention. They did a big study in Texas (Univ) a decade or so ago and ruled out every cause they could and ended up with nothing that could be a cause. A large percentage of people with this have pain and all that could be offered was pain relief. My neuropathy started about thirty years ago with loss of sensation in the tips of my toes, but I am fortunate to have no pain.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Good News for DD - AZ


Sorlenna said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> like that's going to happen!! Hey Sorlenna - I'm waiting to see the next shawl.... My hat is off to the designers like you that keep the knitters like me supplied with patterns!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if I don't make another mistake (I'd cross my fingers, but that makes it hard to knit!)...I have about 8 1/2 rows to go. I may be done by tonight (but afraid to say it out loud). lol
> 
> DD seemed to enjoy her first day on the job, and reports are that she did well! That's my girl! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in a slow lane all day and feel better this evening, I love hearing from y'all. I have the small ones in my prayers this evening and will have them for as long as is needed. Resilient as children are it is a shame they have to be burdened with disease and misfortune. I have always loved children deeply and glad that I had two wonderful ones that still call their Daddy every week. They both are 1800 miles away as I moved from them 16 years ago when I retired. I suppose that sounds odd to many of you but it really gave them their own space to grow and to mature more on their own and not to have me to rescue them in most things. However, their are times when I have stepped in as the old Dad and they love that too.
> 
> I hope after two resting days I can start in cleaning the house again and doing laundry and get Mother out again. y'all take care and keep knittn. I am. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* some days my lanes are not in the slow lanes but are actually in reverse?!!!! My sister calls them sloth days as she gets them too. haha, Joe, whatever would we do without the aches and pains and the things that set us back? You are right, keep knittin! I am when I can.....
Click to expand...

     :-D


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Anita H - I'm so sorry and so get it. My thoughts are with you honey .... hang in there it will get better for you. AZ


Anita H said:


> I am so frustrated today. I really needed to go into town to get dog food and a few other things. I told DH last night and tried to prepare him for it and he seemed fine with it but the closer it got to the time I needed to go he started balking. He refused to go to bed which is the only place I can safely leave him and pitched a fit when I told him I was going to call my friend to come stay with him. He hates her and says I am punishing him by getting someone to stay with him. I ended up having someone go into to town to get the dog food so I could feed tonight and now I will have to go to WalMart after he is asleep tonight which is lately after midnight because he fights sleep as much as possible if he thinks I might leave the house. He doesn't understand that there is no way I can get him in the car by myself so doesn't understand why he can't go with me. I feel like I am a prisoner with him pitching fits when I try to leave, I am never gone more than 1-2 hours and always bring him back some fast food that he loves. When I do go at night he stays awake until I get home then screams and yells because in his mind I have been gone for hours and hours so I must be doing something I shouldn't be. It is driving me nuts and I don't know how much more I can take. This has been the longest 2 years that I have ever spent. Sorry about venting but I know some of you are also caring for parents, husbands or other family member and you will understand.
> 
> I have been trying to knit to relax but I keep getting interupted so all I can knit are simple dishcloths. I would so love just a week of no responsibility, it would be like heaven.
> 
> I keep all of you who are sick or dealing with family member who are having problems in my prayers. Anita


----------



## Anita H

I think I have finally made a decision to keep this up until the first of next year then get him into a nursing home. I think it will be better for him and certainly for me otherwise I am going to drive myself to a real illness. I just don't know how anyone does this for year after year without the financially ability to hire home care nurses which I am unable to do at $11-13 dollars an hour. The shame of it is, he has no idea that he can't do what he use to be able to do like get in or out of bed without a hoyer lift. He will try for a hour before he finally gives in and let me help him. He is twice as stuborn as he use to be and he has always been stuborn. He has also became so jealous of anyone I am friends with and thinks when I go to town that I must be seeing someone. He was never the least bit jealous before his strokes, it is just bazzaar.

Oh well, a few more months. I can do it. Thanks for your support.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Anita, if you can start to do research on the nursing homes in your area and talk to the person in charge of nursing care in these homes. It is not uncommon for strokes to cause the reactions your husband is having and how it is controlling his behavior/s. Put his name into the homes now as there is likely a waiting list to be admitted into a nursing home. Good luck with this and know we are praying for you and your situation.


----------



## darowil

Southern Gal said:


> darowil glad your travelors are doing ok now, when your daughter was in romania, i have a great friend from our church who is a missionary there in the citidel. she has been there for so many yrs and helped start and build 2 churches and centers for the folks to come to and she is a treasure and would have helped out in a sec. if needed.
> :


What a shame we didn't know then! Another Christian to talk too would have been helpful, but clearly it wasn't meant to be. Whereabouts in Rumania is your friend?
Waiting to see what is happening. She should be enroute to Sydney from Kuala Lumpur by now. Assuming as we heard nothing while she was in KL that things went according to plan. Waiting to hear from the travel agent about the domestic leg now.


----------



## darowil

daralene said:


> Got a message from Ben's mother. Ben is the 14 yr. old being treated for leukemia:
> 
> "Nausea, vomiting, tremors,chills... its a rough week. Has been rough now for the last 3 weeks. Please keep praying for Ben. ♥ ♥ ♥"
> 
> He has not been able to have his chemo treatments.
> Any prayers would be appreciated :thumbup: He just turned 14. The school has arranged for a computer in the classroom so he can see the class from home on his computer and try to keep up but it doesn't sound like he is well enough to do any work. My goodness there is so much heartbreak. Dear Marianne818 with her son, those who have lost spouses and children, those who are dealing with illnesses of young and old, surgeries, etc. Prayers for all of you and I so appreciate your thoughts, love and care for this precious young boy in Ohio.


Sure puts Maryanne's hassles into perspective!


----------



## Betina

AnitaH....Thoughts and prayers for you and you DH. Just not easy!!!!!


----------



## pammie1234

Welcome Denvervet! We are so glad that you have joined us.

I went to visit my mom today. She seems to be doing pretty well. Her physical therapist came and gave her a good workout. If she would only keep it up on the days he doesn't come!

I made Taco Soup tonight with ground turkey. I have to admit it tasted good. My DD is trying to avoid red meat for a while. She thinks it is helping her lose a little weight. She is a bridesmaid in her friend's wedding in two weeks.

My mom is addicted to Life Savers. So today I went to Walmart to get her some and picked up some things for DD's new apartment. Of course she texted me today that she was about to have a nervous breakdown over the move! I think the gifts cheered her up a little. I really hope she doesn't change her mind about moving. The drama continues!

Of course nothing is worse than the ill children. I will put them and their families in my prayers. It is such a blessing to be healthy. Prayers to all TPers that are suffering as well. Positive energy is being sent!

Did anyone see the comments on the Forum this week about the TP? They were saying that we should be in Chit Chat. It was interesting. I think we are just fine where we are!


----------



## darowil

Anita H said:


> I am so frustrated today. I really needed to go into town to get dog food and a few other things. I told DH last night and tried to prepare him for it and he seemed fine with it but the closer it got to the time I needed to go he started balking. He refused to go to bed which is the only place I can safely leave him and pitched a fit when I told him I was going to call my friend to come stay with him. He hates her and says I am punishing him by getting someone to stay with him. I ended up having someone go into to town to get the dog food so I could feed tonight and now I will have to go to WalMart after he is asleep tonight which is lately after midnight because he fights sleep as much as possible if he thinks I might leave the house. He doesn't understand that there is no way I can get him in the car by myself so doesn't understand why he can't go with me. I feel like I am a prisoner with him pitching fits when I try to leave, I am never gone more than 1-2 hours and always bring him back some fast food that he loves. When I do go at night he stays awake until I get home then screams and yells because in his mind I have been gone for hours and hours so I must be doing something I shouldn't be. It is driving me nuts and I don't know how much more I can take. This has been the longest 2 years that I have ever spent. Sorry about venting but I know some of you are also caring for parents, husbands or other family member and you will understand.
> 
> I have been trying to knit to relax but I keep getting interupted so all I can knit are simple dishcloths. I would so love just a week of no responsibility, it would be like heaven.
> 
> I keep all of you who are sick or dealing with family member who are having problems in my prayers. Anita


Over here people can get respite for a week or so, don't know if it is available over there. He will probably hate it, but you sound like you need a break for more than a few hours. A chance to do your own thing for a week or two knowing he is being cared for might help you keep going (and maybe you will be able to do something a little more challenging to you than dishclothes. But simple projects have their place in the lives of ALL knitters)


----------



## Southern Gal

darowil said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> darowil glad your travelors are doing ok now, when your daughter was in romania, i have a great friend from our church who is a missionary there in the citidel. she has been there for so many yrs and helped start and build 2 churches and centers for the folks to come to and she is a treasure and would have helped out in a sec. if needed.
> :
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame we didn't know then! Another Christian to talk too would have been helpful, but clearly it wasn't meant to be. Whereabouts in Rumania is your friend?
> Waiting to see what is happening. She should be enroute to Sydney from Kuala Lumpur by now. Assuming as we heard nothing while she was in KL that things went according to plan. Waiting to hear from the travel agent about the domestic leg now.
Click to expand...

my friend is roberta buston and lives in sighisoara, romania. she lives inside the citadel, her other church she helped get started is in Tigmandru. she is a retired professor who spent her summers working for NASA. she is the most godly person i have ever met, she is not paid, our church helps support her as she grew up at this church. she is due home for a month long vacation in october.  
anita and others dealing with loved ones at home. we recently put dad in a nursing home, the single hardest thing i have ever helped with. mom told him the other day, she loves him, just can't take care of him anymore at home. don't know if this sinks in with him, but it is what it is. we just couldn't keep letting mom go on and get herself down.we all try to go visit at diff. times to insure things are being done as they should. our biggest thing now, is for them to get him up and keep him moving, and not ask do you want to stay in bed or get up or have supper in your bed or get up. duh he will lay there, but everything is about what the resident wants... frustrating, i haven't been to see him for 3 days since i have had this bug :-(
i hope to be perkin ok tomorrow.


----------



## preston

sending you bushels of positive healing energy anita - it sounds as though you are between a rock and a hard place - there has to be some help for you somewhere - you can't be expected to do it all.

sam



Anita H said:


> I am so frustrated today. I really needed to go into town to get dog food and a few other things. I told DH last night and tried to prepare him for it and he seemed fine with it but the closer it got to the time I needed to go he started balking. He refused to go to bed which is the only place I can safely leave him and pitched a fit when I told him I was going to call my friend to come stay with him. He hates her and says I am punishing him by getting someone to stay with him. I ended up having someone go into to town to get the dog food so I could feed tonight and now I will have to go to WalMart after he is asleep tonight which is lately after midnight because he fights sleep as much as possible if he thinks I might leave the house. He doesn't understand that there is no way I can get him in the car by myself so doesn't understand why he can't go with me. I feel like I am a prisoner with him pitching fits when I try to leave, I am never gone more than 1-2 hours and always bring him back some fast food that he loves. When I do go at night he stays awake until I get home then screams and yells because in his mind I have been gone for hours and hours so I must be doing something I shouldn't be. It is driving me nuts and I don't know how much more I can take. This has been the longest 2 years that I have ever spent. Sorry about venting but I know some of you are also caring for parents, husbands or other family member and you will understand.
> 
> I have been trying to knit to relax but I keep getting interupted so all I can knit are simple dishcloths. I would so love just a week of no responsibility, it would be like heaven.
> 
> I keep all of you who are sick or dealing with family member who are having problems in my prayers. Anita


----------



## preston

when you turn the jars upsidedown the hot liquid heats the lid and the seal and makes it more likely they will seal. we always turned all our jars upside down when they came out of the pressure canner.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Della said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam, a good job as usual. As to the tomatoe excess, I make Depression Jam from green tomatoes so frost don't take them.
> 
> 5 cups tomato puree
> 3 to 5 cups sugar (I use 3 and NO Sugar Needed Pectin)
> Combine in large soup pot, boil 10 minutes (rolling boil that cannot be stirred down)
> Add 1 box Pectin, stir in well and return to boil for 1 to 2
> minutes, depending on amount of thickness you like
> jam. May need to make a batch or two to decide
> your preference.
> Turn off heat.. stir in 1 box Jello for flavor,i.e. Cherrry, Raspberry, Strawberry, etc. and stir to dissolve.
> Put into sterile jars and cap as you choose. I use Kerr flats and bands, then turn jars lid-side down to cool and seal. It has always kept for me, have some I made 3 years ago still sealed and looking good......Della
> 
> 
> 
> Della, this sounds like a wonderful recipe for saving the last tomatoes. One thing that caught my eye was your instructions to cool the jars upside down--is there better success in them sealing this way?
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

well said ask4j - sam



Ask4j said:


> I have a childhood friend who is doing as you are. "standing by her man". It is her choice to take care of her husband as long as she can but he doesn't sleep more than 15 minutes at a time and attempts to get up and all kinds of crazy things unless she is there beside him. Now this is way beyond anything expected of a wife and I feel for her but it is her choice. Her husband of 40 plus years is well deserving has full health and nursing home coverage because he is a vet and could easily be having professional help. He isn't abusive at least not intentionally but it is a great burden because he is off in some other world and has no concept of what is going around him and the care giver is expected to be there every second. I have tried to be supportive of her choice but gently remind her that in his mind, with you visiting everyday, it really would be no different plus you could get some sleep and not jeopardize your health as well--she has dark circles around her eyes and is not functioning normally. Not fully knowing your situation I would say to you as well that having professional help of a reliable nursing home is not letting your dear husband down, if anything it allows you to give better attention to his needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Anita H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so frustrated today. I really needed to go into town to get dog food and a few other things. I told DH last night and tried to prepare him for it and he seemed fine with it but the closer it got to the time I needed to go he started balking. He refused to go to bed which is the only place I can safely leave him and pitched a fit when I told him I was going to call my friend to come stay with him. He hates her and says I am punishing him by getting someone to stay with him. I ended up having someone go into to town to get the dog food so I could feed tonight and now I will have to go to WalMart after he is asleep tonight which is lately after midnight because he fights sleep as much as possible if he thinks I might leave the house. He doesn't understand that there is no way I can get him in the car by myself so doesn't understand why he can't go with me. I feel like I am a prisoner with him pitching fits when I try to leave, I am never gone more than 1-2 hours and always bring him back some fast food that he loves. When I do go at night he stays awake until I get home then screams and yells because in his mind I have been gone for hours and hours so I must be doing something I shouldn't be. It is driving me nuts and I don't know how much more I can take. This has been the longest 2 years that I have ever spent. Sorry about venting but I know some of you are also caring for parents, husbands or other family member and you will understand.
> 
> I have been trying to knit to relax but I keep getting interupted so all I can knit are simple dishcloths. I would so love just a week of no responsibility, it would be like heaven.
> 
> I keep all of you who are sick or dealing with family member who are having problems in my prayers. Anita
Click to expand...


----------



## Anita H

Thank you 5mmdpns, I have been checking with our insurance and have several that I plan to visit in the next few weeks without telling DH until later. His Son is very supportive of my decision so that helps a lot, I was afraid that his kids would be upset but so far they are with me on the decision, thank God.



5mmdpns said:


> Anita, if you can start to do research on the nursing homes in your area and talk to the person in charge of nursing care in these homes. It is not uncommon for strokes to cause the reactions your husband is having and how it is controlling his behavior/s. Put his name into the homes now as there is likely a waiting list to be admitted into a nursing home. Good luck with this and know we are praying for you and your situation.


----------



## darowil

Anita H said:


> Thank you 5mmdpns, I have been checking with our insurance and have several that I plan to visit in the next few weeks without telling DH until later. His Son is very supportive of my decision so that helps a lot, I was afraid that his kids would be upset but so far they are with me on the decision, thank God.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anita, if you can start to do research on the nursing homes in your area and talk to the person in charge of nursing care in these homes. It is not uncommon for strokes to cause the reactions your husband is having and how it is controlling his behavior/s. Put his name into the homes now as there is likely a waiting list to be admitted into a nursing home. Good luck with this and know we are praying for you and your situation.
Click to expand...

Well that is a huge help if you don't have to fight family as well.


----------



## Della

Della said:


> I have better success this way. Have been doing it for years with the things I can hot and do not have to process, Used to make all my tomato juices and canned fruit juices this way, also pickles and such. It keeps the heat against the rubber seal longer.....Della


----------



## 5mmdpns

Anita H said:


> Thank you 5mmdpns, I have been checking with our insurance and have several that I plan to visit in the next few weeks without telling DH until later. His Son is very supportive of my decision so that helps a lot, I was afraid that his kids would be upset but so far they are with me on the decision, thank God.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anita, if you can start to do research on the nursing homes in your area and talk to the person in charge of nursing care in these homes. It is not uncommon for strokes to cause the reactions your husband is having and how it is controlling his behavior/s. Put his name into the homes now as there is likely a waiting list to be admitted into a nursing home. Good luck with this and know we are praying for you and your situation.
Click to expand...

Family can step up and be surprisingly helpful at times! They must see what a load of things you are carrying. And it is relieving your mind that you have the son's support. I think it is fine to tell your hubby the day of moving into the nursing home that he is going. You do not need the hassle of continuous negativity that will likely come when you tell him. It is not as if he will truly understand what it is you tell him anyways, and you dont want to upset him.

Is there anyway that an ambulance can be gotten to move him to the nursing home when the time comes? You had mentioned that it is impossible to get him into your car and you cant get him out of bed without a hoyer lift.

Trusting God to work all things out for you!


----------



## preston

1:05am tuesday morning - first puppy arrived - all black.

sam


----------



## pammie1234

Yea! Boy or Girl? I love black dogs!


----------



## Joe P

Congratulations, sam on the new pup. I could not sleep and I am up a bit reading my novel and thought I would check in here. 

Anita, I read your comments about your husband and it is so impressive how you manage with him. It is not easy what you are doing but you are getting excellent advice or suggestions from the others here on the TP. Hang in there and keep talking to us and that is a way of unloading a little anyway.

Take care y'all, joe p


----------



## preston

1:40 am ttuesday morning - second puppy just arrived - all black

sam


----------



## darowil

Neither you nor Hickory getting any sleep tonight by the sounds of it. Exciting news as we wait continuing news of 'our' puppies.


----------



## pammie1234

I'm up with you, Sam! How is Hickory doing?


----------



## Sandy

Wow 2 pups! We are aunties again! Do we have nieces or nephews?


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> 1:40 am ttuesday morning - second puppy just arrived - all black
> 
> sam


Congratulations Hickory and Sam, I wonder if any others have arrived yet? it is nearly 7pm, here Tuesday!!!


----------



## preston

2:55 aam - tuesday morning - number three - pale tan

sam

she had this one in the middle of my bed - i did not realize she was up there - there will be no sleeping in my bed till i get some washing done. lol

oh well


----------



## preston

then you are just 16 hours ahead of me.

sam



myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1:40 am ttuesday morning - second puppy just arrived - all black
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Hickory and Sam, I wonder if any others have arrived yet? it is nearly 7pm, here Tuesday!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

haven't checked sandy - in the morning.

sam



Sandy said:


> Wow 2 pups! We are aunties again! Do we have nieces or nephews?


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> then you are just 16 hours ahead of me.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1:40 am ttuesday morning - second puppy just arrived - all black
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Hickory and Sam, I wonder if any others have arrived yet? it is nearly 7pm, here Tuesday!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

So for 8 hours we are in the same day- just at opposite ends!
Number 4 on the way?


----------



## darowil

preston said:


> 2:55 aam - tuesday morning - number three - pale tan
> 
> sam
> 
> she had this one in the middle of my bed - i did not realize she was up there - there will be no sleeping in my bed till i get some washing done. lol
> 
> oh well


Oh dear. Not a good spot from your point of view, guess she felt comfortable there. Has she left much mess to clean up? No idea how much dogs leave.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2:55 aam - tuesday morning - number three - pale tan
> 
> sam
> 
> she had this one in the middle of my bed - i did not realize she was up there - there will be no sleeping in my bed till i get some washing done. lol
> 
> oh well
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear. Not a good spot from your point of view, guess she felt comfortable there. Has she left much mess to clean up? No idea how much dogs leave.
Click to expand...

oh oh I hope you have a comfy chair!


----------



## preston

3:35 am - number four - all black i think - haven't seen it up close yet.

sam


----------



## preston

she seems to be a big messier this time - i don't know - i was going to get rid of the carpet anyhow. - oh yes - number four is all black.

sam



darowil said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2:55 aam - tuesday morning - number three - pale tan
> 
> sam
> 
> she had this one in the middle of my bed - i did not realize she was up there - there will be no sleeping in my bed till i get some washing done. lol
> 
> oh well
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear. Not a good spot from your point of view, guess she felt comfortable there. Has she left much mess to clean up? No idea how much dogs leave.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

so it is taking around 35-40 minutes between puppies- Hope Hickory is bearing up OK!


----------



## Anita H

Having puppies is so exciting. I'm still up and waiting for the final count. Good luck Hickory and Sam.


----------



## preston

hickory is fine - she is licking the pups and they are sucking away - if you don't watch them they crawl quite a distance - this may be it - i'm not sure - we will wait and see what happens. very cute pups though.

sam



myfanwy said:


> so it is taking around 35-40 minutes between puppies- Hope Hickory is bearing up OK!


----------



## Penrith Grandma

Hi from the land downunder,
Love reading your T Party emails Dave look forward to them each month and love the recipes, but what are Snickernoodles? We have a chocolate bar here called Snickers, but there doesn't seem to be any 
snickers in the recipe.


----------



## preston

4:45 am - number five - all black

sam


----------



## wannabear

I guess there is a reason I woke up before four this morning. I didn't know she was so close to the right time.


----------



## preston

penrith grandma - snickkerdoodles are a cookie - you shoud try them - the snickers candy bar is one of my favorites - the tea party goes frojm friday to friday - you should be able to get us all week.

we hope to see a lot more of you at the tea party - come as often as you like - there is always fresh tea under the cosy.

sam



Penrith Grandma said:


> Hi from the land downunder,
> Love reading your T Party emails Dave look forward to them each month and love the recipes, but what are Snickernoodles? We have a chocolate bar here called Snickers, but there doesn't seem to be any
> snickers in the recipe.


----------



## preston

actually she is a day late.

sam



wannabear said:


> I guess there is a reason I woke up before four this morning. I didn't know she was so close to the right time.


----------



## wannabear

You know I missed a lot of the tea party the last couple of weeks and only managed to keep up with this one. So I missed a few topics, to say the least.


----------



## Lurker 2

I think she can be excused for that! It is a good thing nature takes over. Imagine having so many babies all at one time! Any more coming? there is a new post in, but I don't want to lose this. We have rather an interesting doco on about bears- which I have half an ear on. I was refering to Wannabear's post!


----------



## Lurker 2

Wannabear! it is hard going when you have to share the computer- it is not surprising you have difficulty keeping up when we get up to so many pages!!!


----------



## wannabear

Yes, here we are on page 32! Getting up very early does give me some computer time, but I have to compress a day's worth of work and learning and entertainment into a few hours. What did I do before we had these things?


----------



## Lurker 2

One does wonder! Probably did much more knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2

past half past nine- and I am tired after getting up at 3-30 this morning. Be interested Sam to hear the final count- Hope you get some rest, later on- A pat from me for Hickory!
Good night!


----------



## darowil

Poor Hickory- having one at a time was bad enough. Now you need to get your grandies posting photos for us as we are all want to see what 'our' puppies look like.


----------



## MawMaw12

6:35 am Tuesday here in VA. Sounds like puppies and Hickory are doing good. Glad to here that.


----------



## charliesaunt

Seems I "tuned in" at the right time. PUPPIES have arrived. Congratulations to Hickory. Hope all is well. What a wonderful way to begin my day.


----------



## Pup lover

preston said:


> 1:05am tuesday morning - first puppy arrived - all black.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## inishowen

Maelinde said:


> Inishowen,
> 
> It sounds like what you are experiencing might be neuropathy - nerve pain and/or damage in the feet.
> 
> When I started out with fibromyalgia several years ago, I had severe muscle spasms all over my body, but mostly in my back & upper arms. Sometimes they are just twitches without pain, but when it goes for 4-5 hours, bruising and pain develops.
> 
> There is a specific test done in the USA with doctors pressing on what is called "tender points" and seeing if there is a reaction to that pressure and where in the body the reaction is. Not sure if they do that in the UK or not.
> 
> Hope you get some answers, as pain and numbness are definitely not fun.
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> Maelinde
> 
> 
> 
> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the newbie from Northern Ireland. Can I ask a question about fibro? I have suffered pain and numbness in my feet for 8 months. I am having tests but I wonder how those with fibro started and what symptoms.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your reply. I'm taking tablets at night now to see if it helps, and I have to go back to the hospital in 3 months. They don't rush things in the UK! I suppose 3 months is considered long enough to see if the tablets work. They are actually for chronic back pain, and they make me sleep an extra couple of hours.


----------



## preston

i think it is number six just born around fifteen minutes ago - tan in color. i fell asleep.

sam


----------



## pammie1234

Hickory has had a very hard night! I hope the babies will let her get some rest.


----------



## daralene

Thank you Maelinde. I know your prayers for Ben will be appreciated. Your cats sound like a riot and after eating their catnip....

Sorlenna...I know what you mean about the man getting his supplies, but you go Girl. You still get yours. I've just started doing that and it feels so good. Had to get older to realize that I was waiting for my time and it would never be my time unless I took it. :lol: :lol: :lol: Now I get my knitting supplies and lessons. :thumbup: Is photography DH's hobby or career?

Marge...You amaze me. You keep going no matter what the obstacles. You share your wisdom from your pain with others. So sorry to hear about your colleague at the Sr. Center who fell and broke her wrist in 3 places. I imagine everything in life for her will be harder now. Good luck at the Commission meeting. Important matters to deal with for sure.

Wannabear...I agree that if a child is sick he doesn't need to be doing school work but Ben was doing ok for quite a while but couldn't go to school or even be around other kids because he couldn't catch the cold or flu. It would have been so serious for him. That way he was still able to be part of the class and not get totally behind. I'm sure that he isn't doing school work now. It is great when he is feeling better though. Thank you so much for keeping him in your thoughts.

Dreamweaver...With all you are going through, it is so kind of you to remember the children we are praying for. I know Ben and his mother really appreciate it.

charliesaunt...Thank you for the prayers. So nice to meet you at the TP

I see we have lots of new people again. Another man for Sam and Joe.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

preston said:


> i think it is number six just born around fifteen minutes ago - tan in color. i fell asleep.
> 
> sam


Not surprising- in a chair or had you got your bed cleaned up? By I think it is number 6 do you mean there might be one somewhere else? Seeing as she seems to have had them in different places.


----------



## daralene

AZ Sticks said:


> You are so sweet - you're right - no regrets - great memories and pics!! My thoughts are with Ben and his Mom - nothing more heartbreaking than our children in any kind of pain or trouble. AZ
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's where that is Daralene from when I lived on 40 acres in Missouri...my dream..but it just didn't work out for the long run.I like my desert - and thanks - Dutchie was a smiler!! AZ
> _____________________________________
> Thank you for your thoughts for Ben and his mother.
> 
> Pics...you have pics. Would you still have access to them for posting?? That would be fun to see your pics from your farm days. ;-) I know when it is a while ago they aren't always there for posting, but if they are, that would be great. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Well Maryanne's adventures continue. She rang me virtually in tears. She had missed her flight from Sydney to home. The international flight was 20 minutes late and then some of her luggage went missing so she arrived at the checkin 5 minutes late and they wouldn't let her on. So she is now on a flight tomorrow morning. Fortunately one of David's work collegues lives near the Sydney airport and his wife has gone and picked Maryanne up and taken Maryanne back to their place for the night. Could be a couple of days before her luggage makes its way to Adelaide as it will arrive in Sydney tomorrow night and then need to clear customs etc and then flown over here. 
Wonder if she will lose her travelling bug after this effort? Or decide archaeology is not for her- no idea what she would do then.


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> Anita, if you can start to do research on the nursing homes in your area and talk to the person in charge of nursing care in these homes. It is not uncommon for strokes to cause the reactions your husband is having and how it is controlling his behavior/s. Put his name into the homes now as there is likely a waiting list to be admitted into a nursing home. Good luck with this and know we are praying for you and your situation.


Good advice. Anita, hope this works for you. Hugs!


----------



## daralene

Myfanwy...Card playing would be so nice for Fale since he enjoys that. How nice that his math capability is still so good. Now for that card playing partner. What a great idea. :thumbup: :thumbup: As for the chrysanthemum...  Love it that you are going into the time for all your flowers to bloom. Such a beautiful tigme of year, but seeing them destroyed. :thumbdown: Glad that test is over but sounds like they hurt you. Yikes, that's not good. Yes, we are here for each other and that is a beautiful thing.

Joe...Glad you took a few days off. I've been up scrubbing floors and doing laundry and getting things organized before I'm off to acupuncture. Thank you so much for your prayers for the young and wee ones that are so sick.

Anita...Sounds like you are at the breaking point for sure. Hope you can get some relief and time away before you end up sick too. In my family I saw the caretaker pass away before the sick partner, so my heart goes out to you and all those here that are caring for their loved ones. You are sure not alone on here. Please get some help and time away!!! I'm sure someone has already mentioned getting an agency. Your plan for a nursing home sounds good but surely not easy with all their protesting. Love and Hugs

Sorlenna...How wonderful that DD loved her job.:thumbup: You must be so happy. Had to laugh about how you would cross your fingers not to make a mistake but then you couldn't knit. :lol: :lol: :lol: We've all been there.

Pammie...Thanks for the prayers...Sure hope all goes well with DD's move!!!
No, I didn't see that about moving us to chit chat. Do you have a thread. Would love to see it. Guess we are a little chatty. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Southern Gal...Hope you are soon feeling better :wink:


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> i think it is number six just born around fifteen minutes ago - tan in color. i fell asleep.
> 
> sam


Congratulations!! Well, not much sleep for you or Hickory. What a special night. Glad mommy is ok and hope all the babies do great. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Big wish for you to get some rest!!!


----------



## preston

so has the master - feel like i went through a ringer backwards.

sam

oh yes - number seven born around eight this morning - another black one. number six is almost white.



pammie1234 said:


> Hickory has had a very hard night! I hope the babies will let her get some rest.


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> so has the master - feel like i went through a ringer backwards.
> 
> sam
> 
> oh yes - number seven born around eight this morning - another black one. number six is almost white.
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hickory has had a very hard night! I hope the babies will let her get some rest.
Click to expand...

Sam...Yes, what an exhausting night for you!!!! Hope you and Hickory both get some sleep. Seven babies. Kept you going all night. Poor Hickory and you. Thank you so much for keeping us posted. What a special thing for all of us!!!
Hugs


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> Well Maryanne's adventures continue. She rang me virtually in tears. She had missed her flight from Sydney to home. The international flight was 20 minutes late and then some of her luggage went missing so she arrived at the checkin 5 minutes late and they wouldn't let her on. So she is now on a flight tomorrow morning. Fortunately one of David's work collegues lives near the Sydney airport and his wife has gone and picked Maryanne up and taken Maryanne back to their place for the night. Could be a couple of days before her luggage makes its way to Adelaide as it will arrive in Sydney tomorrow night and then need to clear customs etc and then flown over here.
> Wonder if she will lose her travelling bug after this effort? Or decide archaeology is not for her- no idea what she would do then.


What a saga this trip has been for Maryann. Wow. You will be so glad to get her home but thank goodness for one of David's colleagues taking her to their home!!!!


----------



## MawMaw12

Myfanwy will DH work jigsaw puzzles? That is something he could do by himself. Perhaps using larger pieces.


----------



## wannabear

My guess for puppies was eight, which I am conveniently saying after she's had seven. 

Where is this thread that somebody mentioned where folks were going to show pictures from where they live? I love things like that.


----------



## jheiens

I read most of the posts on KP nearly every day--except the ones that I know are usually jokes or pictures 'needing' captions. Those quickly become not so funny or boring and I go on to something else. 

Never did see anything particularly related to TP needing to go to the 'general chat' section. If others know this is what goes on here and that we've not degenerated into porn, libel or slander what difference does it make? If a reader doesn't want to participate here, the title of the thread is never disguised as some other topic. Anyone can pass it by if they choose. 



Sometimes it seems that some people just need someone or something to gritch about or they're not happy. Unfortunately for them, they carry their own uhappiness around with them all the time. That's why they can't get rid of it!!

IMHO, Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a night Sam. Last I saw you had 7 puppies. Hope Hickory is doing well. My dad used to raise pointers (a hunting dog) and I just loved it when we had puppies. Our last litter mama died shortly after they were born and we bottle fed the pups. Take care of yourself and Hickory.


----------



## wannabear

jheiens said:


> I read most of the posts on KP nearly every day--except the ones that I know are usually jokes or pictures 'needing' captions. Those quickly become not so funny or boring and I go on to something else.
> 
> Never did see anything particularly related to TP needing to go to the 'general chat' section. If others know this is what goes on here and that we've not degenerated into porn, libel or slander what difference does it make? If a reader doesn't want to participate here, the title of the thread is never disguised as some other topic. Anyone can pass it by if they choose.
> 
> Sometimes it seems that some people just need someone or something to gritch about or they're not happy. Unfortunately for them, they carry their own uhappiness around with them all the time. That's why they can't get rid of it!!
> 
> IMHO, Ohio Joy


Yes, it's easy to pass on by whatever isn't up our alley. But you can't possibly be reading most of the posts on KP. You are probably reading most of the posts on the digest. All the rest of the posts are on a different page. I think it was yesterday I saw that there had been around 5,000 in the preceding 24 hours. If you go up to that little batch of links at the top of the page and click on 'home' you will be taken to where ALL the posts are stored.


----------



## Marianne818

Althea said:


> Marianne, welcome back. We've certainly been concerned about you, your mother and your son. Anxiously waiting to hear about the surprise that Cindy and some friends were preparing for you while you were attending your mother in hospital. Would love to hear about it when you get a chance to respond.
> Pammie, someone once said to me, 'Men are like buses: if you miss one, there'll be another one along shortly'. Don't tell your daughter, but I think I missed the last bus! Seriously, though, being single is not the end of the world, although in my 20s and 30s when all my friends were getting married it wasn't so easy not being in their situation. But later I discovered that I quite liked the independence of living alone and being free to travel at will without the 'encumbrance' of husband and children. To each his own, I guess. St Paul wrote 'I have learnt, in whatsoever state I am, therewith to be content'. But she's such a lovely looking young girl, and I'm sure if she stops worrying about her situation things will sort themselves out for her. I do hope so.


I'm so sorry, I had forgotten about the surprise for Mom,  Mom has a gazillion pictures that she had spread around her small apartment, of her family through the years, extended family as well. She and I sang with a group of Sweet Adeline's, well, several chorus's and she has our contest photo's framed, Mom and I always had a picture of just the two of us in our full makeup and costumes, so there are like 25 of them :shock: Well, Cindi and our friend Deb, took a blank wall in Mom's room and they hung as many pictures as they could get safely on that wall. They took the snapshots of Mom and I through the years and had them made into a smaller collage and it's framed and hung where she can see it from her bed. It brought tears to both our eyes, Mom still is enjoying her picture wall, she makes comments everyday about at least one of them, remembering where and when it was taken. 
Sorry it has taken so long to tell about this, but seems like she got home and settled then the DS's problem happened. He is doing fine, hopes to be released to go home tomorrow. His job is going to set him up with work from home for awhile. Problem is he is their traveling guy, when customers have a problem with their software or hardware, they send him in to find and fix the problems. He will miss that part of the job, but hopefully he can resume when he is stronger.


----------



## Redkimba

jheiens said:


> Sometimes it seems that some people just need someone or something to gritch about or they're not happy. Unfortunately for them, they carry their own uhappiness around with them all the time. That's why they can't get rid of it!!
> 
> IMHO, Ohio Joy


I totally agree with you. I'm generally a happy person - not many complaints and that alone seems to confuse the miserable folks...

Grats, Sam on the puppies! Pet Hickory for me & tell her that I said she's a good mommy.


----------



## Silverowl

Congratulations Sam and Hickory on your safe arrival is it only 8 pups?


----------



## Silverowl

Marianne818 said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, welcome back. We've certainly been concerned about you, your mother and your son. Anxiously waiting to hear about the surprise that Cindy and some friends were preparing for you while you were attending your mother in hospital. Would love to hear about it when you get a chance to respond.
> Pammie, someone once said to me, 'Men are like buses: if you miss one, there'll be another one along shortly'. Don't tell your daughter, but I think I missed the last bus! Seriously, though, being single is not the end of the world, although in my 20s and 30s when all my friends were getting married it wasn't so easy not being in their situation. But later I discovered that I quite liked the independence of living alone and being free to travel at will without the 'encumbrance' of husband and children. To each his own, I guess. St Paul wrote 'I have learnt, in whatsoever state I am, therewith to be content'. But she's such a lovely looking young girl, and I'm sure if she stops worrying about her situation things will sort themselves out for her. I do hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry, I had forgotten about the surprise for Mom,  Mom has a gazillion pictures that she had spread around her small apartment, of her family through the years, extended family as well. She and I sang with a group of Sweet Adeline's, well, several chorus's and she has our contest photo's framed, Mom and I always had a picture of just the two of us in our full makeup and costumes, so there are like 25 of them :shock: Well, Cindi and our friend Deb, took a blank wall in Mom's room and they hung as many pictures as they could get safely on that wall. They took the snapshots of Mom and I through the years and had them made into a smaller collage and it's framed and hung where she can see it from her bed. It brought tears to both our eyes, Mom still is enjoying her picture wall, she makes comments everyday about at least one of them, remembering where and when it was taken.
> Sorry it has taken so long to tell about this, but seems like she got home and settled then the DS's problem happened. He is doing fine, hopes to be released to go home tomorrow. His job is going to set him up with work from home for awhile. Problem is he is their traveling guy, when customers have a problem with their software or hardware, they send him in to find and fix the problems. He will miss that part of the job, but hopefully he can resume when he is stronger.
Click to expand...

What a lovely surprise for her Marianne. It will be a nice way to keep her mind active. Glad to hear that your son is progressing. I am keeping you and yours in my thoughts and sending lots of healing energy.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Well Maryanne's adventures continue. She rang me virtually in tears. She had missed her flight from Sydney to home. The international flight was 20 minutes late and then some of her luggage went missing so she arrived at the checkin 5 minutes late and they wouldn't let her on. So she is now on a flight tomorrow morning. Fortunately one of David's work collegues lives near the Sydney airport and his wife has gone and picked Maryanne up and taken Maryanne back to their place for the night. Could be a couple of days before her luggage makes its way to Adelaide as it will arrive in Sydney tomorrow night and then need to clear customs etc and then flown over here.
> Wonder if she will lose her travelling bug after this effort? Or decide archaeology is not for her- no idea what she would do then.


Hoping Maryanne is feeling a little happier by now! Will be waiting to hear the next instalment of the saga!


----------



## Marianne818

Dreamweaver said:


> Welcome Larry. I've already seen your great knitting and would certainly say it "clicked" with you.... It is wonderful to have something that makes you feel like you are accomplishing something when you are limited by health. I had a dear friend with MS and she learned to cross stitch and was able to make many gifts and it certainly filled long days when she could not get around. I have a niece in Denver. We had hoped to retire in Pagosa Springs but life happened and we are still in TX....


Dreamweaver, you love Pagosa Springs??? I managed a hunting and fishing lodge there for several years, up by Williams Reservoir. That is where Cindi and I met, actually I met her hubby first  I so miss Pagosa, well maybe not the -20 degree winters up at 8500 ft :lol: But I do miss the springs, was always the perfect fix for my aches and pains!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

I think I will get him a new deck of cards for his birthday- the old one is incomplete- which might explain why he has not been playing lately. The INR was a bit of a shock- it was up to 4, which is danger point for me- so none last night and a milligram
less each night and back again in a week! 
I hope to invest in some tomato plants next week. Must check my seed packets!



daralene said:


> Myfanwy...Card playing would be so nice for Fale since he enjoys that. How nice that his math capability is still so good. Now for that card playing partner. What a great idea. :thumbup: :thumbup: As for the chrysanthemum...  Love it that you are going into the time for all your flowers to bloom. Such a beautiful tigme of year, but seeing them destroyed. :thumbdown: Glad that test is over but sounds like they hurt you. Yikes, that's not good. Yes, we are here for each other and that is a beautiful thing.
> 
> Joe...Glad you took a few days off. I've been up scrubbing floors and doing laundry and getting things organized before I'm off to acupuncture. Thank you so much for your prayers for the young and wee ones that are so sick.
> 
> Anita...Sounds like you are at the breaking point for sure. Hope you can get some relief and time away before you end up sick too. In my family I saw the caretaker pass away before the sick partner, so my heart goes out to you and all those here that are caring for their loved ones. You are sure not alone on here. Please get some help and time away!!! I'm sure someone has already mentioned getting an agency. Your plan for a nursing home sounds good but surely not easy with all their protesting. Love and Hugs
> 
> Sorlenna...How wonderful that DD loved her job.:thumbup: You must be so happy. Had to laugh about how you would cross your fingers not to make a mistake but then you couldn't knit. :lol: :lol: :lol: We've all been there.
> 
> Pammie...Thanks for the prayers...Sure hope all goes well with DD's move!!!
> No, I didn't see that about moving us to chit chat. Do you have a thread. Would love to see it. Guess we are a little chatty. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Southern Gal...Hope you are soon feeling better :wink:


----------



## Southern Gal

woweee sam are we at 8 puppies, well that surpassed my count of 5 puppies, but i did wish for hickory to healthy afterwards so half isn't a bad wish.
i have been puttering around the house today, feeling better, i even ate a little eggwhite and cheese omlette, and drank coffee, i am taking it slow. i am catching up on some laundry and have the dishwasher going, bj can catch up the last load. 
marianne, glad its turning around for you now. prayers still going on for son and mom. anita, i also pray for you, sounds like you have reached your limits for handling this, get his name in at a home as soon as you can, and then don't say anything about it to him, as he gets angry and takes it out on you, then on "the" day have some of his kids come help and support you. i know from mom, no matter what is said, you will have guilt, but when you reach your limit its all you can do and thats what the homes are for. its not a bad thing to get help.
well, off to dry hair and going to see dad earlier today, as mom is having some pretesting done, before she has her knee replacement. sister #3 from Nashville, will be comeing in and spending some days here to help out in oct. its bad when sister #1 lives only across town and she never goes to see dad, only see or hear from her when i have to go to er to see what she has done to herself. ugh such is life, but i refuse to be drug down. and FYI i think our t party is fine where we are, like you said it can't be mistaken for anything else and if you don't wish to stop in and visit with ol friends then move on to another subject. thats that. later all of you


----------



## Lurker 2

Especially when you were denied your bed! Has the litter been completed with number 7, or is there a number 8 now? It is a good thing how nature takes over- no matter how tired Hickory may be, she is obviously a good mum! The litter is more varied than the last one- I don't recall her first litter- before my time on TP!



preston said:


> so has the master - feel like i went through a ringer backwards.
> 
> sam
> 
> oh yes - number seven born around eight this morning - another black one. number six is almost white.
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hickory has had a very hard night! I hope the babies will let her get some rest.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ask4j

Penrith Grandma said:


> Hi from the land downunder,
> Love reading your T Party emails Dave look forward to them each month and love the recipes, but what are Snickernoodles? We have a chocolate bar here called Snickers, but there doesn't seem to be any
> snickers in the recipe.


I'll reply because Sam "is busy". Snicker doodles are a sugar dough that you roll in your hands then dip in sugar and cinnamon, then flattened somewhat or just left to flatten in the oven. So they are cinnamon flavored.

Here's the Betty Crocker recipe with a picture (I live across the highway from General Mills where the BC kitchens are): http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/snickerdoodles/7ffc92a9-d847-4869-9ecb-99de3b751b14


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> woweee sam are we at 8 puppies, well that surpassed my count of 5 puppies, but i did wish for hickory to healthy afterwards so half isn't a bad wish.
> i have been puttering around the house today, feeling better, i even ate a little eggwhite and cheese omlette, and drank coffee, i am taking it slow. i am catching up on some laundry and have the dishwasher going, bj can catch up the last load.
> marianne, glad its turning around for you now. prayers still going on for son and mom. anita, i also pray for you, sounds like you have reached your limits for handling this, get his name in at a home as soon as you can, and then don't say anything about it to him, as he gets angry and takes it out on you, then on "the" day have some of his kids come help and support you. i know from mom, no matter what is said, you will have guilt, but when you reach your limit its all you can do and thats what the homes are for. its not a bad thing to get help.
> well, off to dry hair and going to see dad earlier today, as mom is having some pretesting done, before she has her knee replacement. sister #3 from Nashville, will be comeing in and spending some days here to help out in oct. its bad when sister #1 lives only across town and she never goes to see dad, only see or hear from her when i have to go to er to see what she has done to herself. ugh such is life, but i refuse to be drug down. and FYI i think our t party is fine where we are, like you said it can't be mistaken for anything else and if you don't wish to stop in and visit with ol friends then move on to another subject. thats that. later all of you


Besides which we do talk about our knitting, or post photos of what we have been doing, so it is not just food that interests us! So it is not 'chit chat'!


----------



## Lurker 2

MawMaw12 said:


> Myfanwy will DH work jigsaw puzzles? That is something he could do by himself. Perhaps using larger pieces.


that is rather a good idea- I must look for one with a fish or crab in it- anything that looks like food might be worth a try!


----------



## Marianne818

My heart goes out to the children and the families of Ben and Caemon , hate to see the young ones suffer so much. I think it is a blessing that they have ways of supporting school work via computer these days. I missed 4 months of school when I had gangrene and was hospitalized in the second grade, that caused me to be "held" back because of medical problems. It was always an embarrassment as my friends thought I had failed. 
So nice to see new friends on the tea party, several new names in the time I have missed. Welcome and know we are really a fun group!!!
Sam, hope Hickory is doing okay after all the pups were born. Sorry that you lost your bed for the night, hopefully you were able to get a bit of sleep in. 
Myfanwy, I just saw a beautiful puzzle that Fale would have loved.. now I'll have to find it again, darn it.. I get a jigsaw puzzle in my emails everyday.. they have ads that you can purchase the puzzles for delivery. You take care of yourself please.. I do so worry about you, feel you are as stubborn as I am about things ;-) and can't say that is always a good thing either, :lol: Keeping you and Fale in prayers sweet lady!!
Lights are blinking on and off.. another day of rain and storms here.. keep loosing power.. will be back in a bit if they get the power back on. REALLY have to get a new battery for this lap top :roll: Loves, Hugs and lots and lots of prayers!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> My heart goes out to the children and the families of Ben and Caemon , hate to see the young ones suffer so much. I think it is a blessing that they have ways of supporting school work via computer these days. I missed 4 months of school when I had gangrene and was hospitalized in the second grade, that caused me to be "held" back because of medical problems. It was always an embarrassment as my friends thought I had failed.
> So nice to see new friends on the tea party, several new names in the time I have missed. Welcome and know we are really a fun group!!!
> Sam, hope Hickory is doing okay after all the pups were born. Sorry that you lost your bed for the night, hopefully you were able to get a bit of sleep in.
> Myfanwy, I just saw a beautiful puzzle that Fale would have loved.. now I'll have to find it again, darn it.. I get a jigsaw puzzle in my emails everyday.. they have ads that you can purchase the puzzles for delivery. You take care of yourself please.. I do so worry about you, feel you are as stubborn as I am about things ;-) and can't say that is always a good thing either, :lol: Keeping you and Fale in prayers sweet lady!!
> Lights are blinking on and off.. another day of rain and storms here.. keep loosing power.. will be back in a bit if they get the power back on. REALLY have to get a new battery for this lap top :roll: Loves, Hugs and lots and lots of prayers!!!


I think the word I use is 'determined' once I have made my mind up to a path, I like to follow it to the end- not always in my own best interest- but that is part of what us knitters have to have in abundance, perseverance- or we would never finish any WIP! 
Your Mom's picture wall sounds like it is a brilliant idea- because it is helping her remember important bits and pieces. 
I do hope your power does not fail- I suspect the battery is a bit worn out on my laptop too- does not hold the charge for very long at all! 
love and (((hugs))) too


----------



## 5mmdpns

Congratulations Sam and Hickory and for all us Godparents of the godpuppies!!! Once you have rested up a bit Sam, then you can go over how many puppies are male and female ones. Guess Hickory is a pretty proud mama! Your grandkids will be popping in to visit after school today! How exciting for them. Tiring for you but you must be satisfied that all went well this time.


----------



## preston

think seven is going to be it - four females and three males - crawling all over their box - noisy - adorable. now i need to get ready to go to the doctor at two - and i am not moving very fast.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Sam I am sure you must be rather tired after the events of the early morning!


----------



## preston

just seven silverowl - i don't think there is another one hidden anywhere.

sam



Silverowl said:


> Congratulations Sam and Hickory on your safe arrival is it only 8 pups?


----------



## pammie1234

I guess 7 is her lucky number! I can't wait to see pictures.

I think the posts about our wonderful TP were on the 15th Forum in the Main Section. It may have just been called TP. I'll see if I still have it, and if so, I'll attempt to send the link. Not sure how to do it, but we'll see.


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> just seven silverowl - i don't think there is another one hidden anywhere.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Sam and Hickory on your safe arrival is it only 8 pups?
Click to expand...

Hugs for you Sam!!!! and joy too!!! and Hickory and Heidi too, and ......snuggles for the lil ones!!! ((((  ))))


----------



## pammie1234

I couldn't find the link. If anyone still has the forum for the 15th, check it out.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> I think I will get him a new deck of cards for his birthday- the old one is incomplete- which might explain why he has not been playing lately. The INR was a bit of a shock- it was up to 4, which is danger point for me- so none last night and a milligram
> less each night and back again in a week!
> I hope to invest in some tomato plants next week. Must check my seed packets!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Yes, that could explain why he isn't playing.
> 
> Is the INR to do with blood coagulation???


----------



## preston

somewtime during my shower hickory had number eight - all black. heidi was guessing nine - she may get her guess.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will get him a new deck of cards for his birthday- the old one is incomplete- which might explain why he has not been playing lately. The INR was a bit of a shock- it was up to 4, which is danger point for me- so none last night and a milligram
> less each night and back again in a week!
> I hope to invest in some tomato plants next week. Must check my seed packets!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Yes, that could explain why he isn't playing.
> 
> Is the INR to do with blood coagulation???
> 
> 
> 
> I guess so- I am on Warfarin, because of an allergy to Aspirin.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> somewtime during my shower hickory had number eight - all black. heidi was guessing nine - she may get her guess.
> 
> sam


my goodness! so we wait to see if she has another tucked away, will the 'milk tray' be large enough for eight, or will there have to be 'shifts'?


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will get him a new deck of cards for his birthday- the old one is incomplete- which might explain why he has not been playing lately. The INR was a bit of a shock- it was up to 4, which is danger point for me- so none last night and a milligram
> less each night and back again in a week!
> I hope to invest in some tomato plants next week. Must check my seed packets!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Yes, that could explain why he isn't playing.
> 
> Is the INR to do with blood coagulation???
> 
> 
> 
> I guess so- I am on Warfarin, because of an allergy to Aspirin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is more information for those who would like to know about this.
> An INR is useful in monitoring the
> impact of anticoagulant (blood thinning)
> medicines, such as Warfarin
> (Coumadin). Patients with atrial
> fibrillation often take anticoagulant
> medications to protect against clots
> that can cause strokes. While taking
> Warfarin, patients have regular blood
> tests to monitor their INR. Just as
> patients know their blood pressure
> numbers, they also should know
> their Warfarin (Coumadin) dosage
> and their INR.
> 
> I took this from http://www.heartrhythmfoundation.org/a-fib/INR_FINAL.pdf
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> How many squares do you count in this little diagram? There are so many numbers to come up with and we have been passing this diagram around the town trying to see who is correct. I count 40 squares altogether.


I see 36.


----------



## jheiens

wannabear said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read most of the posts on KP nearly every day--except the ones that I know are usually jokes or pictures 'needing' captions. Those quickly become not so funny or boring and I go on to something else.
> 
> Never did see anything particularly related to TP needing to go to the 'general chat' section. If others know this is what goes on here and that we've not degenerated into porn, libel or slander what difference does it make? If a reader doesn't want to participate here, the title of the thread is never disguised as some other topic. Anyone can pass it by if they choose.
> 
> Sometimes it seems that some people just need someone or something to gritch about or they're not happy. Unfortunately for them, they carry their own uhappiness around with them all the time. That's why they can't get rid of it!!
> 
> IMHO, Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's easy to pass on by whatever isn't up our alley. But you can't possibly be reading most of the posts on KP. You are probably reading most of the posts on the digest. All the rest of the posts are on a different page. I think it was yesterday I saw that there had been around 5,000 in the preceding 24 hours. If you go up to that little batch of links at the top of the page and click on 'home' you will be taken to where ALL the posts are stored.
Click to expand...

Actually there are days and times when I have read most of the posts which show up on that link. Thanks for sharingthat with posters who don't know it's there.

5000 !! That would indicate that you have missed reading a whole slew of them over this time.


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> somewtime during my shower hickory had number eight - all black. heidi was guessing nine - she may get her guess.
> 
> sam


Oh my goodness Sam!!!!! What a brood you have there. It will be interesting to see how their personalities differ as they get a little older. Can't wait to see photos. She sure is surprising you. It's been a really long night for her and you and now day too. 

Just saw the cutest shirt on Ravelry in their shop. It has WIP with a ball of yarn right in the spot where the tummy will swell on an expecting mother. :lol: :lol: Too Cute.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many squares do you count in this little diagram? There are so many numbers to come up with and we have been passing this diagram around the town trying to see who is correct. I count 40 squares altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> I see 36.
Click to expand...

haha, 36 is a good number, but I get 40!


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> I guess 7 is her lucky number! I can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> I think the posts about our wonderful TP were on the 15th Forum in the Main Section. It may have just been called TP. I'll see if I still have it, and if so, I'll attempt to send the link. Not sure how to do it, but we'll see.


Pammie I have gone back now to September 11th, and can't locate it- can you recall the title of the thread?


----------



## daralene

Ok...Here's some knitting along with rug hooking. Remember, I'm just learning rug hooking so this is my very first piece.

The bag is a rainbow colorwork bag on Ravelry by our teacher, Natyan (Tina Turner) It is done with continental on the left hand with the light color and throwing with the right hand on the dark color. Also uses 2 sets of circular needles.

The rust colored yarn with gold flecks is for the Holbrook shawl KAL.

The scarf...I hope I can find the pattern to this. Had so many trips to Ohio with illnesses, showers, a funeral, etc., that it has been put off. The yarn has a gorgeous sparkly silver going through it. I wanted to be further along on the rainbow bag but figured this was a good time to show some knitting.


----------



## Sorlenna

Well! I have missed all the puppy excitement! Wow, what a bunch, and glad that all are doing okay (I surely wouldn't want to have 8 at one go :shock: ). Bless all your hearts!

Here's the link on the "tea party debate": http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-110056-1.html

Marianne, that photo wall description brought tears to my eyes. What a lovely thing for your mom--and you!



daralene said:


> Sorlenna...I know what you mean about the man getting his supplies, but you go Girl. You still get yours. I've just started doing that and it feels so good. Had to get older to realize that I was waiting for my time and it would never be my time unless I took it. :lol: :lol: :lol: Now I get my knitting supplies and lessons. :thumbup: Is photography DH's hobby or career?


I try to keep my stash well stocked, if there is any money left after the bills...I haven't bought anything since I used my birthday gift card except for two skeins to make GD's Christmas stocking--which I need to start on as soon as this dadblamed shawl is finally done (THREE rows and the bind off to go!). I am not in danger of running out just yet, however!

Photography is part hobby and part career for him--he started in the Army when he was a surveyor, had his own developing/print shop for a while after that (all that was before I met him), and now he does work for the tourism and cultural affairs dept off and on. He's thinking that he will make it more a "second career" after he retires from his rangering.

This morning, since it's our day off but not for DD, we took her up to her work (she rides with Bub, since he works at the same site, but he doesn't have to be there today) and walked down by the river a little. It's WAY down...in some places, it looks as if one could wade it.  I hope there is water upstream this winter so that it comes back in the spring. Since we are going back to pick her up (of course--can't leave her there!!), we'll get some more pictures of the river with different light and see how that changes things. It's constantly changing, and soon we should have some fall color along the riverbanks--it's really cooled off here and that should trigger the trees soon. After we get back this evening I will see what pictures I get and will post a couple tomorrow.

Myfanwy, I hope Fale is doing better with his boot and that he can get a card partner and get some games going. Exercising the mind is good for everyone.

Anita, I really feel for you...I do hope you get some help--doing it all on your own is so hard on you and you deserve more...

I seem to have done something to my eye--I thought it was something on my contact, but I took it out and cleaned it and I could still feel "it" there in my eye before I put it back in (and this pair of lenses is new as of yesterday). I can't see anything in my eye...may be a small scratch or something. Bother. That won't stop me knitting before we head out again, though! Heh. So away I go...if I can get this thing blocked tonight, I'll show it to you all tomorrow, too!


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess 7 is her lucky number! I can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> I think the posts about our wonderful TP were on the 15th Forum in the Main Section. It may have just been called TP. I'll see if I still have it, and if so, I'll attempt to send the link. Not sure how to do it, but we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie I have gone back now to September 11th, and can't locate it- can you recall the title of the thread?
Click to expand...

Pammie, if you found it you can just go up to the very top above where the KP title is to the computer line where you type in http www. etc., and highlight this when you are looking at the correct thread and do a copy. Then you can paste it in a post to us and that will take us right to it. Never Mind. Sorlenna already did it. Thanks.


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess 7 is her lucky number! I can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> I think the posts about our wonderful TP were on the 15th Forum in the Main Section. It may have just been called TP. I'll see if I still have it, and if so, I'll attempt to send the link. Not sure how to do it, but we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie I have gone back now to September 11th, and can't locate it- can you recall the title of the thread?
Click to expand...

This is just my opinion on where the Tea Party is located: it does not matter one bit whether it is in the section labeled Main or if it is in the Chit Chat section. We know where we are and we know what the Tea Party is all about and we all find it here on Knitting Paradise. Those factors are not going to change nor is it going to influence what we do here every week at the TP. It is not going to change our focus and our enjoyment of sharing our lives with each other. For me, it is a non-issue. :thumbup:

As far as the topic was, it was someone who was new at the the KP and wanting to know how to join us at the Tea Party.


----------



## charliesaunt

daralene said:


> Ok...Here's some knitting along with rug hooking. Remember, I'm just learning rug hooking so this is my very first piece.
> 
> The bag is a rainbow colorwork bag on Ravelry by our teacher, Natyan (Tina Turner) It is done with continental on the left hand with the light color and throwing with the right hand on the dark color. Also uses 2 sets of circular needles.
> 
> The rust colored yarn with gold flecks is for the Holbrook shawl KAL.
> 
> The scarf...I hope I can find the pattern to this. Had so many trips to Ohio with illnesses, showers, a funeral, etc., that it has been put off. The yarn has a gorgeous sparkly silver going through it. I wanted to be further along on the rainbow bag but figured this was a good time to show some knitting.


Your work is beautiful. I'm presently knitting a lace shawl for my sil's mother. She is 96 and still doing very well. Asked for a shawl and so I'm doing a beautiful raspberry mohair yarn.


----------



## daralene

charliesaunt said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...Here's some knitting along with rug hooking. Remember, I'm just learning rug hooking so this is my very first piece.
> 
> The bag is a rainbow colorwork bag on Ravelry by our teacher, Natyan (Tina Turner) It is done with continental on the left hand with the light color and throwing with the right hand on the dark color. Also uses 2 sets of circular needles.
> 
> The rust colored yarn with gold flecks is for the Holbrook shawl KAL.
> 
> The scarf...I hope I can find the pattern to this. Had so many trips to Ohio with illnesses, showers, a funeral, etc., that it has been put off. The yarn has a gorgeous sparkly silver going through it. I wanted to be further along on the rainbow bag but figured this was a good time to show some knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> Your work is beautiful. I'm presently knitting a lace shawl for my sil's mother. She is 96 and still doing very well. Asked for a shawl and so I'm doing a beautiful raspberry mohair yarn.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much!!! That shawl sounds so gorgeous and the color, luscious. What a great lady...96 and still doing well :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: My special aunt that partially raised me will be 96 this month and she too is amazing. Such a beautiful lady and so sharp. Her memory is great and she still does all her own stuff. Maybe you can post a photo of the shawl. Would just love to see it. :wink: I'll bet she will just love it.


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna...Hope your eye will be ok. Yes, nothing holds you back from knitting, that's for sure. Our resident designer. :thumbup: Oooh just checked you out on Ravelry and you have so many beautiful patterns.


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> Ok...Here's some knitting along with rug hooking. Remember, I'm just learning rug hooking so this is my very first piece.
> 
> The bag is a rainbow colorwork bag on Ravelry by our teacher, Natyan (Tina Turner) It is done with continental on the left hand with the light color and throwing with the right hand on the dark color. Also uses 2 sets of circular needles.
> 
> The rust colored yarn with gold flecks is for the Holbrook shawl KAL.


Daralene, this is how I do my fair isle knitting. It is all two handed knitting and it is wonderful! I hold the main color in my left hand and knit it continental style. All the other yarns are held in my right hand and I knit those English throw style. I find that the strands just automatically cross themselves in the back and the tensions sort themselves out too. I find for myself, I have to watch the tension in my English throw as they want to get too tight and then pucks happen in the knitting!
The scarf...I hope I can find the pattern to this. Had so many trips to Ohio with illnesses, showers, a funeral, etc., that it has been put off. The yarn has a gorgeous sparkly silver going through it. I wanted to be further along on the rainbow bag but figured this was a good time to show some knitting.

Good basic video on how to do this.


----------



## oddball

Sam- well done to Hickory and congratulations. Hope you get some rest tonight.


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...Here's some knitting along with rug hooking. Remember, I'm just learning rug hooking so this is my very first piece.
> 
> The bag is a rainbow colorwork bag on Ravelry by our teacher, Natyan (Tina Turner) It is done with continental on the left hand with the light color and throwing with the right hand on the dark color. Also uses 2 sets of circular needles.
> 
> The rust colored yarn with gold flecks is for the Holbrook shawl KAL.
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene, this is how I do my fair isle knitting. It is all two handed knitting and it is wonderful! I hold the main color in my left hand and knit it continental style. All the other yarns are held in my right hand and I knit those English throw style. I find that the strands just automatically cross themselves in the back and the tensions sort themselves out too. I find for myself, I have to watch the tension in my English throw as they want to get too tight and then pucks happen in the knitting!
> The scarf...I hope I can find the pattern to this. Had so many trips to Ohio with illnesses, showers, a funeral, etc., that it has been put off. The yarn has a gorgeous sparkly silver going through it. I wanted to be further along on the rainbow bag but figured this was a good time to show some knitting.
> 
> Good basic video on how to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. I will check out the video. Can't believe I am doing this. Taught myself to continental knit with You Tube and it sure came in handy at this class. I couldn't purl continental but for some reason my mind has digested all those attempts and now I can do that too. Makes for such beauty and I never thought I could do it. Guess challenging ourselves pays off. Again thank you for the link.
> Hugs
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...Here's some knitting along with rug hooking. Remember, I'm just learning rug hooking so this is my very first piece.
> 
> The bag is a rainbow colorwork bag on Ravelry by our teacher, Natyan (Tina Turner) It is done with continental on the left hand with the light color and throwing with the right hand on the dark color. Also uses 2 sets of circular needles.
> 
> The rust colored yarn with gold flecks is for the Holbrook shawl KAL.
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene, this is how I do my fair isle knitting. It is all two handed knitting and it is wonderful! I hold the main color in my left hand and knit it continental style. All the other yarns are held in my right hand and I knit those English throw style. I find that the strands just automatically cross themselves in the back and the tensions sort themselves out too. I find for myself, I have to watch the tension in my English throw as they want to get too tight and then pucks happen in the knitting!
> The scarf...I hope I can find the pattern to this. Had so many trips to Ohio with illnesses, showers, a funeral, etc., that it has been put off. The yarn has a gorgeous sparkly silver going through it. I wanted to be further along on the rainbow bag but figured this was a good time to show some knitting.
> 
> Good basic video on how to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. I will check out the video. Can't believe I am doing this. Taught myself to continental knit with You Tube and it sure came in handy at this class. I couldn't purl continental but for some reason my mind has digested all those attempts and now I can do that too. Makes for such beauty and I never thought I could do it. Guess challenging ourselves pays off. Again thank you for the link.
> Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do Norwegian continental knitting -- so much easier to purl this way. Check it out here and see what you think.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sam, would this be about the size of Hickory's puppies? haha, eight fun sized lil ones for Hickory to mother and to liven up your house!


----------



## daralene

Checked out the video and Yes, that is exactly what I am doing. The bag is all in one piece so the bottom and the sides are already on it. One more repeat and I can do it on one circular and then the whole bag is already together when done.


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> Checked out the video and Yes, that is exactly what I am doing. The bag is all in one piece so the bottom and the sides are already on it. One more repeat and I can do it on one circular and then the whole bag is already together when done.


haha, wonderful!!!!


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> I do Norwegian continental knitting -- so much easier to purl this way. Check it out here and see what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness. Amazing, but I will need to digest and practice that one. How did you learn the Norwegian way?? Norwegian in the family?


----------



## Sorlenna

daralene said:


> Sorlenna...Hope your eye will be ok. Yes, nothing holds you back from knitting, that's for sure. Our resident designer. :thumbup: Oooh just checked you out on Ravelry and you have so many beautiful patterns.


I ended up taking out the contacts and putting my glasses on--it should settle down here in a bit. I'm glad you like my patterns (now I have to get the shawl ready to put up there too).


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hooray for Hickory!!! 8 pups oh how fun!!! Good job to you both Sam!!!


preston said:


> somewtime during my shower hickory had number eight - all black. heidi was guessing nine - she may get her guess.
> 
> sam


----------



## daralene

Sam, are all the pups and Hickory Ok???
We know how you are :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## AZ Sticks

I do Daralene - I will track some down this afternoon and post them - Have a great day Sweetie! - AZ


daralene said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet - you're right - no regrets - great memories and pics!! My thoughts are with Ben and his Mom - nothing more heartbreaking than our children in any kind of pain or trouble. AZ
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's where that is Daralene from when I lived on 40 acres in Missouri...my dream..but it just didn't work out for the long run.I like my desert - and thanks - Dutchie was a smiler!! AZ
> _____________________________________
> Thank you for your thoughts for Ben and his mother.
> 
> Pics...you have pics. Would you still have access to them for posting?? That would be fun to see your pics from your farm days. ;-) I know when it is a while ago they aren't always there for posting, but if they are, that would be great. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

AZ Sticks said:


> I do Daralene - I will track some down this afternoon and post them - Have a great day Sweetie! - AZ
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet - you're right - no regrets - great memories and pics!! My thoughts are with Ben and his Mom - nothing more heartbreaking than our children in any kind of pain or trouble. AZ
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's where that is Daralene from when I lived on 40 acres in Missouri...my dream..but it just didn't work out for the long run.I like my desert - and thanks - Dutchie was a smiler!! AZ
> _____________________________________
> Thank you for your thoughts for Ben and his mother.
> 
> Pics...you have pics. Would you still have access to them for posting?? That would be fun to see your pics from your farm days. ;-) I know when it is a while ago they aren't always there for posting, but if they are, that would be great. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking forward to it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do Norwegian continental knitting -- so much easier to purl this way. Check it out here and see what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness. Amazing, but I will need to digest and practice that one. How did you learn the Norwegian way?? Norwegian in the family?
> 
> 
> 
> It was the way my father's mother knit. She was French. My Mom taught me to knit Grandma's way as she felt it was more efficient to knit that way. Mom knits the English throw method and while I learned the Norwegian continental way of knitting when I was ten, I also took up the English throw style when I was in my mid-twenties. I was at the point in my knitting journey where I was experimenting with fair isle knits. Just seemed a no brainer to do the fair isle two handed. (*sigh* there are enough things to get complicated so I like the no-brainer things!)
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Here is the thread wannabear - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-109035-1.html
AZ


wannabear said:


> My guess for puppies was eight, which I am conveniently saying after she's had seven.
> 
> Where is this thread that somebody mentioned where folks were going to show pictures from where they live? I love things like that.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Nice work!!! love the bag... AZ


daralene said:


> Ok...Here's some knitting along with rug hooking. Remember, I'm just learning rug hooking so this is my very first piece.
> 
> The bag is a rainbow colorwork bag on Ravelry by our teacher, Natyan (Tina Turner) It is done with continental on the left hand with the light color and throwing with the right hand on the dark color. Also uses 2 sets of circular needles.
> 
> The rust colored yarn with gold flecks is for the Holbrook shawl KAL.
> 
> The scarf...I hope I can find the pattern to this. Had so many trips to Ohio with illnesses, showers, a funeral, etc., that it has been put off. The yarn has a gorgeous sparkly silver going through it. I wanted to be further along on the rainbow bag but figured this was a good time to show some knitting.


----------



## preston

number nine - born while i was at the doctor - white one this time.

sam

heidi did get her guess


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> number nine - born while i was at the doctor - white one this time.
> 
> sam
> 
> heidi did get her guess


Oh my goodness, Hickory could have done with fewer puppies- How is the mom?


----------



## pammie1234

Pammie I have gone back now to September 11th, and can't locate it- can you recall the title of the thread?[/quote]

It was on the Sept. 15 Forum, I think. And it may have just been titled TP. I'll keep looking for it.


----------



## Sorlenna

WHOA, Nellie, that is a litter and a half! How is Hickory managing?!


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Pammie I have gone back now to September 11th, and can't locate it- can you recall the title of the thread?


It was on the Sept. 15 Forum, I think. And it may have just been titled TP. I'll keep looking for it.[/quote]

someone posted the link, a page or so back!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> number nine - born while i was at the doctor - white one this time.
> 
> sam
> 
> heidi did get her guess


Maybe the family is complete now? ahah, fun times! Well, now how many of each are there?


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie I have gone back now to September 11th, and can't locate it- can you recall the title of the thread?
> 
> 
> 
> It was on the Sept. 15 Forum, I think. And it may have just been titled TP. I'll keep looking for it.
Click to expand...

someone posted the link, a page or so back!!![/quote]

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-110056-1.html
And it was about how the Original Poster wanted to join the Tea Party.


----------



## pammie1234

Here's the link on the "tea party debate": http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-110056-1.html

Yea, Sorlena! Thank you for finding it. I was beginning to think I had had a senior moment!


----------



## jheiens

Daralene and Sorlenna, your talents and skills are impressive!!

When I grow up, I want to be as talented as your two.


Having re-read the posts re TP, I'm reminded that there wasn't much of a debate about where we should be located but rather merely questions about how to become a part of it. That's what I'd thought.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bulldog

Anita, my heart goes out to you. I can only imagine the emotional upheaval you must be experiencing. I am the one who is limited here and encourage DH to go to sports outings with friends for "stress relief"


----------



## jheiens

Wow, Sam, that is a long delivery time for Hickory and you!! You both must be exhausted by now. 

Hope the Dr.'s visit gave a clean bill of health. Best wishes on the new pups.

Ohio Joy


----------



## preston

i sent a couple pm's - i was a little incensed of their attitude - they just don't know what they are missing.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Here's the link on the "tea party debate": http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-110056-1.html


----------



## preston

they are fine daralene - right now they are sleeping.

sam



daralene said:


> Sam, are all the pups and Hickory Ok???
> We know how you are :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## preston

she is fine myfanwy - i am a little worried about her feeding so many - i may need to buy bottles and formula to supplement - i'll wait and see.

sam



myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> number nine - born while i was at the doctor - white one this time.
> 
> sam
> 
> heidi did get her guess
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, Hickory could have done with fewer puppies- How is the mom?
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

the last time we checked there were only seven - four females and three males - i'll check later.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> number nine - born while i was at the doctor - white one this time.
> 
> sam
> 
> heidi did get her guess
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the family is complete now? ahah, fun times! Well, now how many of each are there?
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

jheiens said:


> Daralene and Sorlenna, your talents and skills are impressive!!
> 
> When I grow up, I want to be as talented as your two.
> 
> Having re-read the posts re TP, I'm reminded that there wasn't much of a debate about where we should be located but rather merely questions about how to become a part of it. That's what I'd thought.
> 
> Ohio Joy


*chuckles* yep, it is what I said a few pages ago!! Sam posted over there too, some others did too and me too! We want many Tea Party folks!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

It's bound off! YES. Here is a quick preview--still has to be blocked, but it gives you an idea, I hope. Tonight, hopefully, the blocking bit will get done and then tomorrow I can do proper photos and get the pattern ready. WHEW.

The first picture is just to show off my "new model" (finally found a doll that looks good but wasn't expensive). She doesn't have a name yet...I'm working on that.


----------



## gottastch

Good Tuesday afternoon. My goodness you are all so busy...especially Hickory and Sam  I, too, hope Hickory has enough milk to go around for all those babies! I wish Minnesota was closer to Ohio, I'd help you bottle-feed them  Yes, Sam, please post photos when you are able...all the aunties want to oooh and aaah over the babies  Hope you turned out well at the doctor too!

I was doing well knitting the free pattern I got from LionBrand...Directional Colors Scarf (Pattern #L0587) but thought I was getting through each section a little faster than the previous one. Welllllllll, turns out, during my visiting and stitching with dear MIL this past weekend, I forgot to knit into the front and back of a stitch (a few times) so instead of 39 stitches, I counted 27 - no wonder the scarf width looked skinnier - hahahahaha. I had to rip back two whole sections to get back to the right number of stitches!!! I'm back on the right track now again and hope to finish by the weekend. Leave it to me to botch something up really well! Live and learn. As my dear departed mom used to say, ripping makes the yarn last longer (but takes longer to finish a project too)  

I canned 9 more pints of salsa and am now waiting for the rest of the tomatoes on the vines to get red. These tomatoes will be canned in quarts as whole tomatoes. It has been a good year for my little garden  Dear MIL and FIL brought me 2, 5-gallon buckets full of apples from their trees. I have no idea what kind but they are smaller than what one would purchase at the grocery store and they have not been sprayed with any pesticide - hooray! Since I have no apple butter left, I plan to make one full 6-quart slow cooker full and can that and then I will see how many apples are left. My mom used to slice apples and put them in lemon juice (to keep from turning brown) and then froze a certain amount in a zip-top bag with sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg and flour...ready-to-go apple pie filling. I can't find anything in her recipe box regarding this so don't know if she just decided to "wing it" or most likely it was part of a recipe to make apple pie that she liked so she just froze the "filling" to use in the winter. 

I love all the photos and seeing everyone's projects. I will post some too - soon.

Love to all, Kathy


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlenna said:


> It's bound off! YES. Here is a quick preview--still has to be blocked, but it gives you an idea, I hope. Tonight, hopefully, the blocking bit will get done and then tomorrow I can do proper photos and get the pattern ready. WHEW.
> 
> The first picture is just to show off my "new model" (finally found a doll that looks good but wasn't expensive). She doesn't have a name yet...I'm working on that.


Beautiful work!!! How about Lil Blue Eyes for your name for the baby doll. It can be for a girl or a boy modeling baby outfits.  Are you planning to have the doll model your baby outfits on Ravelry for you? What a great thought you had!!  Did you design the outfit and then knit it up or do your patterns come to you as you knit?


----------



## budasha

Althea - thanks for the info about babianas - they wouldn't survive our winters I'm afraid - although you do have cold weather too, don't you? The pineapple walnut bars sound so delicious. I'm going to try those one day.


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns quote...It was the way my father's mother knit. She was French. My Mom taught me to knit Grandma's way as she felt it was more efficient to knit that way. Mom knits the English throw method and while I learned the Norwegian continental way of knitting when I was ten, I also took up the English throw style when I was in my mid-twenties. I was at the point in my knitting journey where I was experimenting with fair isle knits. Just seemed a no brainer to do the fair isle two handed. (*sigh* there are enough things to get complicated so I like the no-brainer things!) [/quote]
______________________________________
Sure wasn't a no-brainer thing for me. Sounded so complicated but here I am almost in my 70's and learning new things, and it really wasn't that hard. You were so lucky learning to knit so young, but I'm just glad I learned to knit. For me it was in my 30's and I love it. I want to weave, spin, knit, rug hook, do pottery. Oh my, I think I need another lifetime. Better to have dreams and things we want to do than nothing. ;-)


----------



## daralene

AZ Sticks said:


> Here is the thread wannabear - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-109035-1.html
> AZ
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess for puppies was eight, which I am conveniently saying after she's had seven.
> 
> Where is this thread that somebody mentioned where folks were going to show pictures from where they live? I love things like that.
Click to expand...

That is the most wonderful site. Thank you. 
Hugs


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> Beautiful work!!! How about Lil Blue Eyes for your name for the baby doll. It can be for a girl or a boy modeling baby outfits.  Are you planning to have the doll model your baby outfits on Ravelry for you? What a great thought you had!!  Did you design the outfit and then knit it up or do your patterns come to you as you knit?


I thought maybe I'd call the doll by one girl name and one boy name, depending on what s/he models. LOL Maybe I'll get to use those names I wanted for my own babies that husband didn't like! :XD: In that case, they would be Anneliese and James. Or Rose. Ha ha. Yes, this will be a model for my Ravelry patterns. I want to offer more free as well, but haven't had time to work on those yet...

I actually did about half and half with the baby pattern--I knitted it and worked out the pattern as I went; the shawl was all charted first and then I knitted (and frogged...well, you all have heard quite enough about all that!).


----------



## daralene

AZ Sticks said:


> Nice work!!! love the bag... AZ
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...Here's some knitting along with rug hooking. Remember, I'm just learning rug hooking so this is my very first piece.
> 
> The bag is a rainbow colorwork bag on Ravelry by our teacher, Natyan (Tina Turner) It is done with continental on the left hand with the light color and throwing with the right hand on the dark color. Also uses 2 sets of circular needles.
> 
> The rust colored yarn with gold flecks is for the Holbrook shawl KAL.
> 
> Thanks....
> 
> The scarf...I hope I can find the pattern to this. Had so many trips to Ohio with illnesses, showers, a funeral, etc., that it has been put off. The yarn has a gorgeous sparkly silver going through it. I wanted to be further along on the rainbow bag but figured this was a good time to show some knitting.
Click to expand...

  Oh, I couldn't figure out why I didn't say anything, but now I see I put Thanks in the middle. Thank you so much.!


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> number nine - born while i was at the doctor - white one this time.
> 
> sam
> 
> heidi did get her guess


NINE...Oh my goodness. I never would have guessed that. Bless Hickory. Yay for Heidi.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful work!!! How about Lil Blue Eyes for your name for the baby doll. It can be for a girl or a boy modeling baby outfits.  Are you planning to have the doll model your baby outfits on Ravelry for you? What a great thought you had!!  Did you design the outfit and then knit it up or do your patterns come to you as you knit?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought maybe I'd call the doll by one girl name and one boy name, depending on what s/he models. LOL Maybe I'll get to use those names I wanted for my own babies that husband didn't like! :XD: In that case, they would be Anneliese and James. Or Rose. Ha ha. Yes, this will be a model for my Ravelry patterns. I want to offer more free as well, but haven't had time to work on those yet...
> 
> I actually did about half and half with the baby pattern--I knitted it and worked out the pattern as I went; the shawl was all charted first and then I knitted (and frogged...well, you all have heard quite enough about all that!).
Click to expand...

If I wore a hat, I would tip my hat for you! 

Baby Rose and Baby James? haha, have fun with this little one! and now he/she needs some socks on those wee lil feet!


----------



## budasha

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here come some long promised photos.
> 
> 
> 
> that water buffalo looks rather interested in you! Hope there was something between you! what about the croc. was that like the one you walked along!? like nothing at all to keep you safe?! And a larger than life size frog! great pics.!!
> I think I will be sticking to the zoo!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These photos were all taken from a boat. If we had meet a croc on our walk along the dam wall than this what we would have met- rather glad we didn't!
> The termite mounds as we drove through of hte national Parks in the area round Darwin.
> Now I will show some flora from different areas around Darwin (and usually I don't know what these are called).
Click to expand...

Darowil - what absolutely fascinating photos! Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie I have gone back now to September 11th, and can't locate it- can you recall the title of the thread?
> 
> 
> 
> It was on the Sept. 15 Forum, I think. And it may have just been titled TP. I'll keep looking for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> someone posted the link, a page or so back!!!
Click to expand...

 http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-110056-1.html
And it was about how the Original Poster wanted to join the Tea Party.[/quote]

Turns out the lady who wants to post here and had trouble is from near where I live and I'm so excited as we are going to get together for lunch next Wednesday. My first KP lunch!!!!! So excited. We are taking our knitting. Something simple so we can talk. :lol: :lol: :lol: I told her she can PM me if she still has trouble getting in on TP again. Another KP member from around here is organizing the lunch so 3 of us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie I have gone back now to September 11th, and can't locate it- can you recall the title of the thread?
> 
> 
> 
> It was on the Sept. 15 Forum, I think. And it may have just been titled TP. I'll keep looking for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> someone posted the link, a page or so back!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-110056-1.html
> And it was about how the Original Poster wanted to join the Tea Party.
Click to expand...

Turns out the lady who wants to post here and had trouble is from near where I live and I'm so excited as we are going to get together for lunch next Wednesday. My first KP lunch!!!!! So excited. We are taking our knitting. Something simple so we can talk. :lol: :lol: :lol: I told her she can PM me if she still has trouble getting in.[/quote]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

What a wonderful Tea Party for you and her to have!!!


----------



## daralene

jheiens said:


> Daralene and Sorlenna, your talents and skills are impressive!!
> 
> When I grow up, I want to be as talented as your two.
> 
> Having re-read the posts re TP, I'm reminded that there wasn't much of a debate about where we should be located but rather merely questions about how to become a part of it. That's what I'd thought.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh my goodness, I can't be mentioned with Sorlenna. What an honor, but she is a designer. I just follow directions.:lol: :lol: :lol: Monkey see, monkey do. Designing is such a talent, but thank you so much for mentioning me in the same sentence. ;-)


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> It's bound off! YES. Here is a quick preview--still has to be blocked, but it gives you an idea, I hope. Tonight, hopefully, the blocking bit will get done and then tomorrow I can do proper photos and get the pattern ready. WHEW.
> 
> The first picture is just to show off my "new model" (finally found a doll that looks good but wasn't expensive). She doesn't have a name yet...I'm working on that.


Sooooo Beautiful. Love seeing the pictures. Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful designs. You are so talented.!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

daralene said:


> Turns out the lady who wants to post here and had trouble is from near where I live and I'm so excited as we are going to get together for lunch next Wednesday. My first KP lunch!!!!! So excited. We are taking our knitting. Something simple so we can talk. :lol: :lol: :lol: I told her she can PM me if she still has trouble getting in.


 :thumbup:

Aww...ya'll are making me blush. And I really am grateful for the support!

I think we are heading back up to the river in a few--will be interesting to see how the light changes. And I want to find some yarn in the colors of the leaves to do some sort of Autumn shawl...


----------



## gottastch

Do you have a pattern picked out for your shawl, Sorlenna? I've always wanted to try making a kind of lacy-looking shawl but haven't found anything that catches my eye, as of yet.


----------



## pammie1234

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie I have gone back now to September 11th, and can't locate it- can you recall the title of the thread?
> 
> 
> 
> It was on the Sept. 15 Forum, I think. And it may have just been titled TP. I'll keep looking for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> someone posted the link, a page or so back!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-110056-1.html
> And it was about how the Original Poster wanted to join the Tea Party.
Click to expand...

Turns out the lady who wants to post here and had trouble is from near where I live and I'm so excited as we are going to get together for lunch next Wednesday. My first KP lunch!!!!! So excited. We are taking our knitting. Something simple so we can talk. :lol: :lol: :lol: I told her she can PM me if she still has trouble getting in on TP again. Another KP member from around here is organizing the lunch so 3 of us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

Awesome!


----------



## 5mmdpns

For all those who have been wishing for a slow cooker soup to use those tomatoes you have been harvesting!! It is gluten-free too!

SLOW COOKER TOMATO HERB SOUP (Serves 4-6)

Ingredients
1 Tbsp olive oil
1 Tbsp butter
1-1/2 cups chopped onion (2 medium onions)
1 tsp chopped dill weed
1 tsp chopped fresh thyme leaves
1 Tbsp roughly chopped fresh basil
1 tsp fresh black pepper
1/2 tsp coarse sea salt
28-oz can diced tomatoes, with their juice
1 Tbsp agave nectar or honey
1 Tbsp mayonnaise (I used Hellmann's)
Extra herbs for garnish

Directions
In a small nonstick frying pan, heat the olive oil and butter. Sauté the onions until translucent, then add to a 3- or 4-quart slow cooker with the herbs, pepper, salt, tomatoes and agave nectar. Cook on HIGH for 1 hour.

Stir in the mayonnaise, and continue cooking for 1 hour. Using an immersion blender, pureé the soup to the desired consistency; I pureéd half and left the other half chunky. If you want a thinner soup, add 1/4 cup of water. Taste, and adjust seasoning with salt and pepper, if needed.

Serve hot, garnished with dill, basil or thyme leaves.


----------



## Sorlenna

gottastch said:


> Do you have a pattern picked out for your shawl, Sorlenna? I've always wanted to try making a kind of lacy-looking shawl but haven't found anything that catches my eye, as of yet.


I don't have anything in mind at this point but the color scheme; I would like to do a semi-circular or circular one, I think. I don't have one that shape yet!

Ooh...I love tomato soup, with a tuna sandwich on a cold day!


----------



## Joe P

Hi y'all. We are having such cooler weather and our Auquifer is 10 feet higher from the rain. We might be out of water restrictions by the end of the year, the paper says. I hope so. 

The pups sound great Sam, long delivery huh? I hope you can get the needed rest now that it is over. Hopefully, the mother can take care of them all in the eating department. 
Good luck, Sam and good luck to Mama. 

I had a busy day and glad for it. I feel so much better and atum so to speak. Went to the class on budgeting at the food bank for Mother, took Jesse along(Mom's provider's husband who helps me here in the yard and painting the trim of the house) stopped at the grocers for me, got gas and stopped and got a pair of slippers for me and another pair of slip ons for me. We bought a dollar lunch at McDonald's and got home and unloaded all the groceries.

We got a pizza at Papa Murphy's for dinner tonight, I have not had any gluten for quite awhile and sometimes I can have a little if I don't overdo. Hopefully, we will see tomorrow and the next day.

I loved reading all your posts and all the pictures of all your lovely work. Wow I am impressed. I could probably do all that but it would take me another life time. he he. joe p.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Here is a slow cooker recipe for the German Potato Salad: (a couple weeks back we had a German Potato Salad recipe and here is one to make in the slow cooker while we do all those things we have to do in the fall with our gardens and stuff). No wheat flour in here Joe, so it will be alright for you too!!

German Potato Salad

4 to 6 cups sliced potatoes, about 1 1/2 to 2 pounds
1/2 c. onions, chopped
1/2 c. celery sliced
1/4 c. green peppers, diced
1/4 c. vinegar
2 to 3 tablespoons sugar
1/4 c. oil
Chopped parsley
Sliced bacon, cooked and crumbled
sugar, optional

Combine all ingredients except parsley and bacon. 

Add salt and pepper to taste. 

Stir and cook for 5 to 7 hours in slowcooker. 

Garnish with bacon and parsley.


----------



## oddball

Sorlenna said:


> It's bound off! YES. Here is a quick preview--still has to be blocked, but it gives you an idea, I hope. Tonight, hopefully, the blocking bit will get done and then tomorrow I can do proper photos and get the pattern ready. WHEW.
> 
> The first picture is just to show off my "new model" (finally found a doll that looks good but wasn't expensive). She doesn't have a name yet...I'm working on that.


Love the shawl Sorlenna. It looks lovely and cosy just right for the autumn(fall)


----------



## oddball

daralene said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene and Sorlenna, your talents and skills are impressive!!
> 
> When I grow up, I want to be as talented as your two.
> 
> Having re-read the posts re TP, I'm reminded that there wasn't much of a debate about where we should be located but rather merely questions about how to become a part of it. That's what I'd thought.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, I can't be mentioned with Sorlenna. What an honor, but she is a designer. I just follow directions.:lol: :lol: :lol: Monkey see, monkey do. Designing is such a talent, but thank you so much for mentioning me in the same sentence. ;-)
Click to expand...

This made me laugh daralene. I'm with you, give me a pattern and I'll do it or at least have a go but try to make one of my own,forget it.


----------



## daralene

Nice recipes for tomato soup and a slow cooker potato salad. My favorite is German potato salad and I tried to get a recipe from a friend's mother but she makes it and sells it in her village and there was no way she was giving that recipe out.  

I forgot to mention. DS has been on tour with a band and they started in Rhode Island and will end in Oklahoma. He has been gone a week now and I thought it was just one week, but it is two weeks. DIL is using skype to keep in touch. It is hard being the wife and being at home. She seems to want to let him live his dream. Thank goodness this won't be all the time. A few more tours and one for 6 wks. That's too long, :-( but it goes with the territory.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> Your Mom's picture wall sounds like it is a brilliant idea- because it is helping her remember important bits and pieces.
> I do hope your power does not fail- I suspect the battery is a bit worn out on my laptop too- does not hold the charge for very long at all!
> love and (((hugs))) too


The wall sounds a great idea- it could be good for Fale.
Maryanne should be on her way by now I htink, haven't heard anything so assume things OK! In fact just checked the airport website and her flight has departed so I assume she is on it as it left 1/2 hour ago.


----------



## darowil

preston said:


> just seven silverowl - i don't think there is another one hidden anywhere.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Sam and Hickory on your safe arrival is it only 8 pups?
Click to expand...

Isn't that what she had last time?
Congratulations to you both.


----------



## daralene

oddball said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene and Sorlenna, your talents and skills are impressive!!
> 
> When I grow up, I want to be as talented as your two.
> 
> Having re-read the posts re TP, I'm reminded that there wasn't much of a debate about where we should be located but rather merely questions about how to become a part of it. That's what I'd thought.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, I can't be mentioned with Sorlenna. What an honor, but she is a designer. I just follow directions.:lol: :lol: :lol: Monkey see, monkey do. Designing is such a talent, but thank you so much for mentioning me in the same sentence. ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This made me laugh daralene. I'm with you, give me a pattern and I'll do it or at least have a go but try to make one of my own,forget it.
Click to expand...

Looks like we are in this together.


----------



## oddball

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a slow cooker recipe for the German Potato Salad: (a couple weeks back we had a German Potato Salad recipe and here is one to make in the slow cooker while we do all those things we have to do in the fall with our gardens and stuff). No wheat flour in here Joe, so it will be alright for you too!!
> 
> German Potato Salad
> 
> 4 to 6 cups sliced potatoes, about 1 1/2 to 2 pounds
> 1/2 c. onions, chopped
> 1/2 c. celery sliced
> 1/4 c. green peppers, diced
> 1/4 c. vinegar
> 2 to 3 tablespoons sugar
> 1/4 c. oil
> Chopped parsley
> Sliced bacon, cooked and crumbled
> sugar, optional
> 
> Combine all ingredients except parsley and bacon.
> 
> Add salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Stir and cook for 5 to 7 hours in slowcooker.
> 
> Garnish with bacon and parsley.


Super recipes 5mmdpns especially the soup. I love using my slow cooker on cooler days and when busy. Knit and knatter tomorrow pm so pork casserole going in tomorrow. Nothing better than coming home to the smell of dinner cooking.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many squares do you count in this little diagram? There are so many numbers to come up with and we have been passing this diagram around the town trying to see who is correct. I count 40 squares altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> I see 36.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, 36 is a good number, but I get 40!
Click to expand...

It took me a while to get from 36 to 40, but once I realised where one was the next 3 automatically followed as they were all in the same place on the four sides.


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> just seven silverowl - i don't think there is another one hidden anywhere.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Sam and Hickory on your safe arrival is it only 8 pups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that what she had last time?
> Congratulations to you both.
Click to expand...

__________________________________
Turns out there are:

number nine - born while i was at the doctor - white one this time.

sam

heidi did get her guess
______________________________________


----------



## darowil

daralene said:


> The bag is a rainbow colorwork bag on Ravelry by our teacher, Natyan (Tina Turner) It is done with continental on the left hand with the light color and throwing with the right hand on the dark color. Also uses 2 sets of circular needles.


Is there a reason for the use of light in the left hand and does it matter if swap around which hand the yarns are in do you know? I have just started doing it this way, but I have had no guidleines as to how to do it. Just seemed logical once I tried using my left hand to hold yarn to do both at once for 2 colours. But I have only tried it for working in the round as the stitches come out twisted when I try to purl. Don't know if this is me or the nature of the beast- as I haven't yet bothered to try and find out the 'right' way to do it.


----------



## gottastch

5mmdpns said:


> For all those who have been wishing for a slow cooker soup to use those tomatoes you have been harvesting!! It is gluten-free too!
> 
> SLOW COOKER TOMATO HERB SOUP (Serves 4-6)
> 
> Ingredients
> 1 Tbsp olive oil
> 1 Tbsp butter
> 1-1/2 cups chopped onion (2 medium onions)
> 1 tsp chopped dill weed
> 1 tsp chopped fresh thyme leaves
> 1 Tbsp roughly chopped fresh basil
> 1 tsp fresh black pepper
> 1/2 tsp coarse sea salt
> 28-oz can diced tomatoes, with their juice
> 1 Tbsp agave nectar or honey
> 1 Tbsp mayonnaise (I used Hellmann's)
> Extra herbs for garnish
> 
> Directions
> In a small nonstick frying pan, heat the olive oil and butter. Sauté the onions until translucent, then add to a 3- or 4-quart slow cooker with the herbs, pepper, salt, tomatoes and agave nectar. Cook on HIGH for 1 hour.
> 
> Stir in the mayonnaise, and continue cooking for 1 hour. Using an immersion blender, pureé the soup to the desired consistency; I pureéd half and left the other half chunky. If you want a thinner soup, add 1/4 cup of water. Taste, and adjust seasoning with salt and pepper, if needed.
> 
> Serve hot, garnished with dill, basil or thyme leaves.


THANK YOU


----------



## gottastch

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a slow cooker recipe for the German Potato Salad: (a couple weeks back we had a German Potato Salad recipe and here is one to make in the slow cooker while we do all those things we have to do in the fall with our gardens and stuff). No wheat flour in here Joe, so it will be alright for you too!!
> 
> German Potato Salad
> 
> 4 to 6 cups sliced potatoes, about 1 1/2 to 2 pounds
> 1/2 c. onions, chopped
> 1/2 c. celery sliced
> 1/4 c. green peppers, diced
> 1/4 c. vinegar
> 2 to 3 tablespoons sugar
> 1/4 c. oil
> Chopped parsley
> Sliced bacon, cooked and crumbled
> sugar, optional
> 
> Combine all ingredients except parsley and bacon.
> 
> Add salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Stir and cook for 5 to 7 hours in slowcooker.
> 
> Garnish with bacon and parsley.


YUMMM-O!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many squares do you count in this little diagram? There are so many numbers to come up with and we have been passing this diagram around the town trying to see who is correct. I count 40 squares altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> I see 36.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, 36 is a good number, but I get 40!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It took me a while to get from 36 to 40, but once I realised where one was the next 3 automatically followed as they were all in the same place on the four sides.
Click to expand...

Yuppers!!! :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is a rainbow colorwork bag on Ravelry by our teacher, Natyan (Tina Turner) It is done with continental on the left hand with the light color and throwing with the right hand on the dark color. Also uses 2 sets of circular needles.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a reason for the use of light in the left hand and does it matter if swap around which hand the yarns are in do you know? I have just started doing it this way, but I have had no guidleines as to how to do it. Just seemed logical once I tried using my left hand to hold yarn to do both at once for 2 colours. But I have only tried it for working in the round as the stitches come out twisted when I try to purl. Don't know if this is me or the nature of the beast- as I haven't yet bothered to try and find out the 'right' way to do it.
Click to expand...

The teacher said you can put either yarn in either hand. The reason for keeping the same yarn in the same hand is that you can knit with both yarns and they don't get twisted, so no stopping to untangle yarns. It is amazing. Some people need to have the predominant color in one or the other hand because of tension, but if you don't have a problem, it doesn't matter, just as long as you keep them in the same hand. Ok, I tried purling on the continental the easy way, just like you do the continental knit and they were all twisted. Use you tube. It will show you that you bring the yarn forward then you have to catch it and bring it under. Better to see a video on you tube than me explaining something I'm just learning. 5mmdpns posted a link for learning Norwegian purling and that is special. You don't even have to bring the yarn forward, but there is a little something special that you have to do either way to keep the stitches from being twisted.  It's easier to do than you think. I never thought I could do it. It took a few months for the continental purl to finally kick in. 
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=continental+knitting+purl&oq=Continental+knitting+purl&gs_l=youtube.1.0.0l2.40075.46260.0.48155.25.15.0.10.10.0.119.1497.10j5.15.0...0.0...1ac.1.us105d9K298

Hope I understood your question. It is a lot quicker this way than switching the yarns back and forth. I love it.


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is a rainbow colorwork bag on Ravelry by our teacher, Natyan (Tina Turner) It is done with continental on the left hand with the light color and throwing with the right hand on the dark color. Also uses 2 sets of circular needles.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a reason for the use of light in the left hand and does it matter if swap around which hand the yarns are in do you know? I have just started doing it this way, but I have had no guidleines as to how to do it. Just seemed logical once I tried using my left hand to hold yarn to do both at once for 2 colours. But I have only tried it for working in the round as the stitches come out twisted when I try to purl. Don't know if this is me or the nature of the beast- as I haven't yet bothered to try and find out the 'right' way to do it.
Click to expand...

Hi Darowil, I will tell you what works for me and why I go with how I hold my yarns the way I do when I knit fair isle or with more than one or two colors of yarns.

I hold the main color in my left hand as continental is the way I knit the most. The secondary colors I hold in my right hand and knit them English throw style. I can hold more colors of yarn on my right fingers (I have three available fingers that each hold three different colors on the right hand) and so I find this easier and more efficient for myself. You have to experiment with what works for you. There is no rule that says you have to do it this way or that way but there is the common sense rule that says "do what is right for you" when it comes to knitting. *chuckles* go find out what is right for you!!

It may also be that the person is keeping her yarn colors organized for writing the pattern too.  I dont find that my yarns tangle at all as they cross one another behind the work. Knitting in the round is the best way to knit for fair isle. Working back and forth and purling these stitches is another volume in the knitting books!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Oddball, we need that recipe for the pork casserole!! just gotta have it! Is it done in the slow cooker too? I love my slow cooker. Eat my breakfast and then get the slow cooker going for my supper, turn it on, and it is ready to sit and eat. I dont have to stand over it while the food cooks and I can go do other stuff!! :thumbup:


----------



## Penrith Grandma

Thanks Dave, I have a cup of tea in my hand as I am reading this. Will make the snicknoodle cookies.


----------



## darowil

1.Thanks Daralene and 5mmdpns. Yes Daralene you understood my questions. Saw the link for the Norwegian purl, tried it out on my socks and couldn't work out how to get to only one loop. so will try some other time. (My poor socks I am forever trying something out on the socks and than tinking it as it is not wanted. I certainly didn't need purl stitches in the middle of a ss toe!). The video showed that I am doing the knit the 'right' way- not that it mattered as the stitch comes out the right way and looks fine anyway. But do want to sort out the purl so I can use it more effectivelly.
2. Poor Hickory with 9- that will be hard work for her. Hope they are all healthy- and that she has finished delivering.
3. David has heard that Maryanne made the plane so need to pick her up in about 1/2 hour.


----------



## oddball

5mmdpns- When I do my pork casserole I don't really have any measurements. I normally chop about 4 loin chops or whichever cut you like. Then add 3-4 sliced carrots, 1 sliced onion, 2courgettes(zucchini), 1 leek, 5-6 potatoes chunked.1/4-1/2 red lentils. Cover with chicken stock ,add teaspoon ground cumin. Season with salt, pepper and maybe worcestershire sauce. Cook on high for 5-6 hours and thicken as needed with cornflour. Makes a great one pot dinner.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I think Heidi was feeling around on Hickory's tummy!!!! Waiting for pictures Sam!! AZ


preston said:


> number nine - born while i was at the doctor - white one this time.
> 
> sam
> 
> heidi did get her guess


----------



## oddball

oddball said:


> 5mmdpns- When I do my pork casserole I don't really have any measurements. I normally chop about 4 loin chops or whichever cut you like. Then add 3-4 sliced carrots, 1 sliced onion, 2courgettes(zucchini), 1 leek, 5-6 potatoes chunked.1/4-1/2 red lentils. Cover with chicken stock ,add teaspoon ground cumin. Season with salt, pepper and maybe worcestershire sauce. Cook on high for 5-6 hours and thicken as needed with cornflour. Makes a great one pot dinner.


Sorry- yes it is the slow cooker.


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> 1.Thanks Daralene and 5mmdpns. Yes Daralene you understood my questions. Saw the link for the Norwegian purl, tried it out on my socks and couldn't work out how to get to only one loop. so will try some other time. (My poor socks I am forever trying something out on the socks and than tinking it as it is not wanted. I certainly didn't need purl stitches in the middle of a ss toe!). The video showed that I am doing the knit the 'right' way- not that it mattered as the stitch comes out the right way and looks fine anyway. But do want to sort out the purl so I can use it more effectivelly.
> 2. Poor Hickory with 9- that will be hard work for her. Hope they are all healthy- and that she has finished delivering.
> 3. David has heard that Maryanne made the plane so need to pick her up in about 1/2 hour.


Yay!!!! It has been a long journey. She could write a book on this one, or perhaps you could.

My bag is in the round, the only purl is to differentiate the border up the side and the bottom from the sides. As 5mmdpns said, do what works for you. She is way beyond me with many colors on her one hand. I hope someday to be able to do that too. Think I get a bit of the concept since doing this bag. Maybe someday. First I will do the sock KAL with her.


----------



## darowil

daralene said:


> . Maybe someday. First I will do the sock KAL with her.


Then in January or February you can do toe up with me on magic loop! Starting with a hat in January to learn magic loop and then move onto toeup socks. A new venture for me teaching online.
Off to clean my teeth and then pick up Maryanne.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Very Nice pattern Sorlenna - I like that it has some substance to it. The lacey ones are pretty and great if you have a place to wear that type of shawl.. I find that I use them to hold off the chill and this would do the trick!! And I always wanted to have a "Lily" - didn't happen.... so you can use it for your baby Ha Ha !!! AZ


Sorlenna said:


> It's bound off! YES. Here is a quick preview--still has to be blocked, but it gives you an idea, I hope. Tonight, hopefully, the blocking bit will get done and then tomorrow I can do proper photos and get the pattern ready. WHEW.
> 
> The first picture is just to show off my "new model" (finally found a doll that looks good but wasn't expensive). She doesn't have a name yet...I'm working on that.


----------



## 5mmdpns

oddball said:


> 5mmdpns- When I do my pork casserole I don't really have any measurements. I normally chop about 4 loin chops or whichever cut you like. Then add 3-4 sliced carrots, 1 sliced onion, 2courgettes(zucchini), 1 leek, 5-6 potatoes chunked.1/4-1/2 red lentils. Cover with chicken stock ,add teaspoon ground cumin. Season with salt, pepper and maybe worcestershire sauce. Cook on high for 5-6 hours and thicken as needed with cornflour. Makes a great one pot dinner.


Sounds like my kind of Oddball's Pork Casserole to make!! ahah, I just gave it a name too! is that 1/4 to 1/2 _cup_ of the red lentils? Got the zucchini ready to go in, now just have to get the pork tomorrow!  Weather is to be nasty wet cold and drizzley tomorrow, I have some ground pork that will work just as well!


----------



## jheiens

preston said:


> i sent a couple pm's - i was a little incensed of their attitude - they just don't know what they are missing.
> 
> sam
> 
> Agree whole-heartedly, Sam, and you're right. Thanks for your actions.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Tessadele

Wow!! 9 puppies, congratulations to Hickory who will need a lot of rest after that prize performance. Don't think I could have coped with twins.

Best wishes & prayers for all sick people, specially the young ones, seems so unfair they have to suffer.

I await with baited breath the arrival home of that budding archeologist, wish I could have met her while she was in London. even if it would have been a dusty handshake. 

I have to go to sleep now, Julian has been snoring for a couple of hours & I think I"m keeping the cat awake. What with her purring & his snoring, I'm not sure I'm going to get any sleep but I must try as I have a busy day tomorrow. G"night.

Tessa


----------



## daralene

jheiens said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i sent a couple pm's - i was a little incensed of their attitude - they just don't know what they are missing.
> 
> sam
> 
> Agree whole-heartedly, Sam, and you're right. Thanks for your actions.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Well truthfully, it didn't bother me. No matter where we are as long as we Are is what counts to me. Just so I know where to look. However it is a knitting Tea Party and we do discuss patterns and knitting, so don't see a problem.
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Sam, Guess you are the Papa Bear taking care of us, Hickory, and all the puppies.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

Tessadele said:


> Wow!! 9 puppies, congratulations to Hickory who will need a lot of rest after that prize performance. Don't think I could have coped with twins.
> 
> Best wishes & prayers for all sick people, specially the young ones, seems so unfair they have to suffer.
> 
> I await with baited breath the arrival home of that budding archeologist, wish I could have met her while she was in London. even if it would have been a dusty handshake.
> 
> I have to go to sleep now, Julian has been snoring for a couple of hours & I think I"m keeping the cat awake. What with her purring & his snoring, I'm not sure I'm going to get any sleep but I must try as I have a busy day tomorrow. G"night.
> 
> Tessa


Yes Tessa...You really are up late!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

How fun ... I'm so jealous - AZ


daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie I have gone back now to September 11th, and can't locate it- can you recall the title of the thread?
> 
> 
> 
> It was on the Sept. 15 Forum, I think. And it may have just been titled TP. I'll keep looking for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> someone posted the link, a page or so back!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-110056-1.html
> And it was about how the Original Poster wanted to join the Tea Party.
Click to expand...

Turns out the lady who wants to post here and had trouble is from near where I live and I'm so excited as we are going to get together for lunch next Wednesday. My first KP lunch!!!!! So excited. We are taking our knitting. Something simple so we can talk. :lol: :lol: :lol: I told her she can PM me if she still has trouble getting in on TP again. Another KP member from around here is organizing the lunch so 3 of us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> Do you find the steam helps? I sometimes in winter have to put my head over a steaming bowl to alleviate the dryness of the air here...it can make my throat scratchy even if I'm not sick.


Yes, and it seems I can take deeper breaths as well. I used to keep a pan with water and a little inegar on the stove when havin sinus problems in IL. A towel over the head and a littl treatment a few times each day really did help....


----------



## Sorlenna

We tried Skype tonight but it's not going through right...so we are just sending video messages back and forth--but I see my Stinkbug (GS) and our li'l girl!

We went and picked up DD--she is tired! But that's to be expected--still, we are being told she's doing great. 

We didn't go down to the river again, though. Maybe another day. When I get the pics uploaded, I'll share a couple. 

And the shawl is blocked! It's all over the place, ha ha. Much bigger than I thought it would be in the end (I was worried it might be a bit small, but not now!). So when it's dry in the morning I will try to get some good pics in the natural light. I was working on the chart again but my computer froze (it's so old...), so I will have to go back in and do those notes again. But I am on my way with it now for sure.

Hmm...what's next?!


----------



## Maelinde

I had 16 when diagnosed. I think in the US you need 14, but that may have changed. I also have chronic fatigue syndrome and they often hit together.

It is a painful condition and I am fortunate to have more good days than bad. You are right in that it is so complicated, yet so many are suffering.

My wish is for all who have to deal with Fibro and/or CFS that you have more good days than bad. Gentle hugs to everyone who has pain or illness right now.

Maelinde



5mmdpns said:


> Hi Maelinde, there are 18 trigger points in people with fibromyalgia. To qualify for a diagnosis, a person needs to have 11. (At least in Canada. I had 15 when I was diagnosed). The fibromyalgia is so complicated. I sent Inishowen a long PM today about the fibro. One thing I forgot to tell her about is the dry eyes and dry mouth that a fibro person can tell. Gentle hug for you, a fibro life is not an easy one but one that can be managed.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Anita H said:


> I think I have finally made a decision to keep this up until the first of next year then get him into a nursing home. I think it will be better for him and certainly for me otherwise I am going to drive myself to a real illness. I just don't know how anyone does this for year after year without the financially ability to hire home care nurses which I am unable to do at $11-13 dollars an hour. The shame of it is, he has no idea that he can't do what he use to be able to do like get in or out of bed without a hoyer lift. He will try for a hour before he finally gives in and let me help him. He is twice as stuborn as he use to be and he has always been stuborn. He has also became so jealous of anyone I am friends with and thinks when I go to town that I must be seeing someone. He was never the least bit jealous before his strokes, it is just bazzaar.
> 
> Oh well, a few more months. I can do it. Thanks for your support.


When you can see a light at the end of the tunnel, it is a little easier to get through a tough situation. Still, any relief you an get should be utilized. It would be best to get the ball rolling now, as there is often a waiting list and always paperwork to deal with and decisions to be made. The social worker at the home can be invaluable......


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well I know you were thinking about a semi circle shawl.... but I got my patternworks catalog today and they have a poncho pattern in there is so dang cute...but I can tell just from the description that they have made it harder than it needs to be.I would be happy to pay for the pattern...but it will sit here if it is more difficult than necessary. Just a "pattern for dummies" poncho with a little feather and fan around the bottom...how hard does it need to be??? I know that I'm not alone in getting intimidated with new techniques.... I just need a little more experience under my belt - but I'm sick of hats, scarfs and grandma's dishcloth shawls.... something with a little challenge would be nice. OK sorry to vent - and don't get me wrong - your patterns are beautiful and some day I will be making them!!! So sorry skype didn't work but I'm glad you got to see the baby and real glad your "baby" is home - think of me when you put your designer hat on!!!! AZ 


Sorlenna said:


> We tried Skype tonight but it's not going through right...so we are just sending video messages back and forth--but I see my Stinkbug (GS) and our li'l girl!
> 
> We went and picked up DD--she is tired! But that's to be expected--still, we are being told she's doing great.
> 
> We didn't go down to the river again, though. Maybe another day. When I get the pics uploaded, I'll share a couple.
> 
> And the shawl is blocked! It's all over the place, ha ha. Much bigger than I thought it would be in the end (I was worried it might be a bit small, but not now!). So when it's dry in the morning I will try to get some good pics in the natural light. I was working on the chart again but my computer froze (it's so old...), so I will have to go back in and do those notes again. But I am on my way with it now for sure.
> 
> Hmm...what's next?!


----------



## Dreamweaver

preston said:


> 1:05am tuesday morning - first puppy arrived - all black.
> 
> sam


Mow I am going to have to read extra fast to catch up.... Gosh all these pages in one day...... Hope that Hickory is having an easy time of it....


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Dream I was hoping that you would be feeling better today. I know that the steam does help, but the humidity just kills me when I'm out in it. We have had so much rain during our monsoon season here this year and the weeds are going crazy....lots of pollen in the air - I did manage to get through the allergy season without a sinus infection thanks to just plain saline nose spray..... when do you go back to the pulmonary specialist??? Your DH is libel to punch him in the nose so leave G at home!!! Tomorrow is my DH's big 'pill cam' day - no food since this morning and nothing till noon tomorrow...nothing worse than a big guy who is hungry.....so I hope we can find something good on TV tonight to keep his mind busy!! I'll check in with all ya all tomorrow - AZ


Dreamweaver said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you find the steam helps? I sometimes in winter have to put my head over a steaming bowl to alleviate the dryness of the air here...it can make my throat scratchy even if I'm not sick.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and it seems I can take deeper breaths as well. I used to keep a pan with water and a little inegar on the stove when havin sinus problems in IL. A towel over the head and a littl treatment a few times each day really did help....
Click to expand...


----------



## Pup lover

Glad to hear that Hickory and babies are all well. Sam, hope you got a good nap this afternoon or are going to bed early tonight. did you get the bed cleaned up? I agree doesnt matter where we are as long as we are I enjoy learning about where everyone lives and realizing that none of us are in this life alone there are always others who have dealt with are dealing with similar situations and its wonderful to have others who understand. Am almost done with scarf for mom just have to do the ruffle and attach it. Hopefully will be able to get it done before she gets home. Prayers going out for all those in need. Have a wonderful, evening,day,afternoon.


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> We tried Skype tonight but it's not going through right...so we are just sending video messages back and forth--but I see my Stinkbug (GS) and our li'l girl!
> 
> We went and picked up DD--she is tired! But that's to be expected--still, we are being told she's doing great.
> 
> We didn't go down to the river again, though. Maybe another day. When I get the pics uploaded, I'll share a couple.
> 
> And the shawl is blocked! It's all over the place, ha ha. Much bigger than I thought it would be in the end (I was worried it might be a bit small, but not now!). So when it's dry in the morning I will try to get some good pics in the natural light. I was working on the chart again but my computer froze (it's so old...), so I will have to go back in and do those notes again. But I am on my way with it now for sure.
> 
> Hmm...what's next?!


I can't imagine losing all the notes. You seem to accept things and move on. Know that is the best way, but you sure set the example.


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I know you were thinking about a semi circle shawl.... but I got my patternworks catalog today and they have a poncho pattern in there is so dang cute...but I can tell just from the description that they have made it harder than it needs to be.I would be happy to pay for the pattern...but it will sit here if it is more difficult than necessary. Just a "pattern for dummies" poncho with a little feather and fan around the bottom...how hard does it need to be??? I know that I'm not alone in getting intimidated with new techniques.... I just need a little more experience under my belt - but I'm sick of hats, scarfs and grandma's dishcloth shawls.... something with a little challenge would be nice. OK sorry to vent - and don't get me wrong - your patterns are beautiful and some day I will be making them!!!


I do try to simplify--I might do crazy stuff but I know it's not for everybody. I have this one in a chart but was considering also writing it out, which will take a day or two longer, but I know that before I learned to read charts (only about a year ago, really!), I felt very intimidated by them. I don't know why, either, when I did cross stitch for 20 years before I ever learned to knit. :roll: I just never put the principles together, somehow.

I wish we would get more rain--we had about two days where it was great and then...nothing again. 

Bub has a test on Oct. 4--the fasting and all that, too. We aren't expecting anything unpleasant, but I know what you mean about hungry. I get a bit mean myself when I don't eat!

Well, we have tried other forms of messages and so far haven't gotten it worked out, but we won't give up. Something out there has gotta work! She did say it's a rainy night where she is, and that sometimes messes up the 'net signal. Maybe we should try in the morning.


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I know you were thinking about a semi circle shawl.... but I got my patternworks catalog today and they have a poncho pattern in there is so dang cute...but I can tell just from the description that they have made it harder than it needs to be.I would be happy to pay for the pattern...but it will sit here if it is more difficult than necessary. Just a "pattern for dummies" poncho with a little feather and fan around the bottom...how hard does it need to be??? I know that I'm not alone in getting intimidated with new techniques.... I just need a little more experience under my belt - but I'm sick of hats, scarfs and grandma's dishcloth shawls.... something with a little challenge would be nice. OK sorry to vent - and don't get me wrong - your patterns are beautiful and some day I will be making them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I do try to simplify--I might do crazy stuff but I know it's not for everybody. I have this one in a chart but was considering also writing it out, which will take a day or two longer, but I know that before I learned to read charts (only about a year ago, really!), I felt very intimidated by them. I don't know why, either, when I did cross stitch for 20 years before I ever learned to knit. :roll: I just never put the principles together, somehow.
> 
> I wish we would get more rain--we had about two days where it was great and then...nothing again.
> 
> Bub has a test on Oct. 4--the fasting and all that, too. We aren't expecting anything unpleasant, but I know what you mean about hungry. I get a bit mean myself when I don't eat!
> 
> Well, we have tried other forms of messages and so far haven't gotten it worked out, but we won't give up. Something out there has gotta work! She did say it's a rainy night where she is, and that sometimes messes up the 'net signal. Maybe we should try in the morning.
Click to expand...

I just learned to read charts about 3 months ago. It did take some adjusting but now I can do it. Lots of tips helped, like a stand with a magnetic ruler, using a magic marker to mark off finished rows, etc. Now I can do that too. Boy, I have learned so much in the last few months.

Hope it works out with Skype for you.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Marianne818 said:


> Dreamweaver, you love Pagosa Springs??? I managed a hunting and fishing lodge there for several years, up by Williams Reservoir. That is where Cindi and I met, actually I met her hubby first  I so miss Pagosa, well maybe not the -20 degree winters up at 8500 ft :lol: But I do miss the springs, was always the perfect fix for my aches and pains!!!


Yes, we spent years taveling and lookng for the "right" place with the mix we were looking for.... (Love Durango and just an hour away.) I had a house all designed that would have seen us through many life changes,,,,, lots of company from the kids, a separate area if ever the need for live-in help, a master that had big french doors into the LR should one of us become bedridden..... Bid work areas for both of us and all our messy hobbies.... Aspens..... The lot had just the view I wanted to see every day of my life and, though only a couple miles from the town road.... the stars were incredible. I had no problems with the elevation, but DH did have to get acclamated on visits. Nothing like a hot soak on a dark, cold winter's night.... There was only one stoplight there when we bought the land. I think there are 4 now........ I have a friend here whose grandson is a minister there and has a couple homes an properties there. I hadalso made friends with the lady who owned the christmas Store, as she is from here. She hada needleworks/craft group and entry wa a case of Wolf Brand chile.... I did have hopes of working for her or the needleworks store, but I believe it has been sold. My idea of heaven......


----------



## Dreamweaver

preston said:


> somewtime during my shower hickory had number eight - all black. heidi was guessing nine - she may get her guess.
> 
> sam


Eight was my guess... as it is part of 18, my favorite number, and also Olivia's VB #..... Love black pups as well, but the tan and white are sure to be a bit different for the breed.... I think......


----------



## Dreamweaver

daralene said:


> Ok...Here's some knitting along with rug hooking. Remember, I'm just learning rug hooking so this is my very first piece.
> 
> The bag is a rainbow colorwork bag on Ravelry by our teacher, Natyan (Tina Turner) It is done with continental on the left hand with the light color and throwing with the right hand on the dark color. Also uses 2 sets of circular needles.
> 
> The rust colored yarn with gold flecks is for the Holbrook shawl KAL.
> So many pretty things and I just love the bag.... I have never tried that way of doing Fair isle... I throw both colors, but have a system so never have tangled yarn.... I should try the other, but hard to teach an old dog new tricks... sometimes. The shawl yarn is wonderful....
> 
> The scarf...I hope I can find the pattern to this. Had so many trips to Ohio with illnesses, showers, a funeral, etc., that it has been put off. The yarn has a gorgeous sparkly silver going through it. I wanted to be further along on the rainbow bag but figured this was a good time to show some knitting.


Love the bag and the yarn for the shawl is wonderful..... Seems like I already wrote this once,,, but think I messed up. So greatthat you have learned a new technique for the two-handed colorwork......

I must be tired,,,, just saw all my spelling mistakes in the last few posts.


----------



## Sorlenna

daralene said:


> I can't imagine losing all the notes. You seem to accept things and move on. Know that is the best way, but you sure set the example.


Oh, I've been at writing long enough (dare I say about 40 years now?) that I am used to redoing and revising! I had them on paper, but what I'd typed in was gone--I always figure the universe is telling me the second version will be better anyhow. Heh. It usually is.

I have a "dream place" in mind as well...and if/when I get there, I plan on never leaving--the kids can scatter my ashes there! I do know I will have SPACE around me and animal friends! This neighborhood is way too noisy (first I typed nosy...Freudian?)...I am used to the quiet country...want to be there again.


----------



## preston

beautiful shawl sorlenna - really like the color.

i vote to name her "suzie q"

sam



Sorlenna said:


> It's bound off! YES. Here is a quick preview--still has to be blocked, but it gives you an idea, I hope. Tonight, hopefully, the blocking bit will get done and then tomorrow I can do proper photos and get the pattern ready. WHEW.
> 
> The first picture is just to show off my "new model" (finally found a doll that looks good but wasn't expensive). She doesn't have a name yet...I'm working on that.


----------



## Marianne818

WOW, this is one majorly talented group!!! Such wonderful works that have been shared!! Sorelena your designs are wonderful!! When I get a bit more advanced I'll be heading to your Ravelry site for sure! Daralene, you may not be a designer but you sure posted some beautiful work!! 
All the wonderful recipes, I am going to have to try the German Potato salad in a crockpot!! I have 3 crockpots, love cooking with them!! The pork sounds interesting also.. glad to have some new recipes to serve, I've missed all the goodies we share! 
Power has been on and off here all day, the sun came out around 4:30 and the power back on at 5:30, so far it has stayed on!!! 
I've spent the day going over Mom's bookwork, she has decided to change her supplemental insurance, so now I am researching all the different plans available to her.. doesn't that sound like fun??? :shock: :shock: Seriously, I do have to find a program that covers more of her scripts than her current one will. 
Sam, congratulations on the pups, can't wait to see pictures!! I know you must be exhausted this was a long delivery time. Hope Hickory and the little ones are doing well! 
I have so many projects I want to get done, I don't know where to start, guess I'm going to start with the scarfs made with the Sashay scarfs, they say they are easy and quick to make, I need to make about 6 of them for gifts. I'm also hoping to find a knit tie pattern for my younger DS, he has dropped a few hints that he'd really like one. Mom wants a new shawl or a lap blanket. C wants some knit Barbie clothes for her collection. Deb wants a slouch hat or a Beret style or a knit bag. They all want bears, :lol: but I don't think I have time to make all these so some are going to be late presents and I really don't think they will mind at all! 
We've had a lot of company the couple of days, church friends stopping by and of course the neighbors. We have so many pies and cakes and cookies, our diets have flown out the windows! I hope to freeze some, but it is all so special, I've never known such wonderful people since I moved from my hometown in Texas. 
I'm about to crash, has been a long day! Hope everyone has a great evening/day/morning.. 
Hugs and Prayers for everyone!


----------



## preston

daralene - i keep wondering if she is logged in - she has no white blocks to type in and when she clicks on reply under someone's post it still doesn't work. i told her to contact admin to see if they oould help - maybe you can get her on also.

sam



daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie I have gone back now to September 11th, and can't locate it- can you recall the title of the thread?
> 
> 
> 
> It was on the Sept. 15 Forum, I think. And it may have just been titled TP. I'll keep looking for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> someone posted the link, a page or so back!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-110056-1.html
> And it was about how the Original Poster wanted to join the Tea Party.
Click to expand...

Turns out the lady who wants to post here and had trouble is from near where I live and I'm so excited as we are going to get together for lunch next Wednesday. My first KP lunch!!!!! So excited. We are taking our knitting. Something simple so we can talk. :lol: :lol: :lol: I told her she can PM me if she still has trouble getting in on TP again. Another KP member from around here is organizing the lunch so 3 of us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]


----------



## Marianne818

Dreamweaver said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver, you love Pagosa Springs??? I managed a hunting and fishing lodge there for several years, up by Williams Reservoir. That is where Cindi and I met, actually I met her hubby first  I so miss Pagosa, well maybe not the -20 degree winters up at 8500 ft :lol: But I do miss the springs, was always the perfect fix for my aches and pains!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we spent years taveling and lookng for the "right" place with the mix we were looking for.... (Love Durango and just an hour away.) I had a house all designed that would have seen us through many life changes,,,,, lots of company from the kids, a separate area if ever the need for live-in help, a master that had big french doors into the LR should one of us become bedridden..... Bid work areas for both of us and all our messy hobbies.... Aspens..... The lot had just the view I wanted to see every day of my life and, though only a couple miles from the town road.... the stars were incredible. I had no problems with the elevation, but DH did have to get acclamated on visits. Nothing like a hot soak on a dark, cold winter's night.... There was only one stoplight there when we bought the land. I think there are 4 now........ I have a friend here whose grandson is a minister there and has a couple homes an properties there. I hadalso made friends with the lady who owned the christmas Store, as she is from here. She hada needleworks/craft group and entry wa a case of Wolf Brand chile.... I did have hopes of working for her or the needleworks store, but I believe it has been sold. My idea of heaven......
Click to expand...

It is a piece of heaven alright, I sure miss it! Wolf Brand Chili was a huge seller in our little store at the lodge, we imported it from Texas by the case full, that and Rotel Tomatoes :lol: Which church is he a minister in? I have llots of friends that are still there. Poma Ranch belongs to a dear friend of mine, we hope to go back next summer for a week at least. I still have 3 horses with Matt, last I heard my mare had a colt last January. There have been many changes since I was there last, I left in 2003, sold my place and moved back to Texas to help care for my brother when he first found out he had cancer. 
So many wonderful memories, yep, gotta try to get back out there soon. These old bones sure could use a good soak in the springs! ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> WOW, this is one majorly talented group!!! Such wonderful works that have been shared!! Sorelena your designs are wonderful!! When I get a bit more advanced I'll be heading to your Ravelry site for sure! Daralene, you may not be a designer but you sure posted some beautiful work!!
> All the wonderful recipes, I am going to have to try the German Potato salad in a crockpot!! I have 3 crockpots, love cooking with them!! The pork sounds interesting also.. glad to have some new recipes to serve, I've missed all the goodies we share!
> Power has been on and off here all day, the sun came out around 4:30 and the power back on at 5:30, so far it has stayed on!!!
> I've spent the day going over Mom's bookwork, she has decided to change her supplemental insurance, so now I am researching all the different plans available to her.. doesn't that sound like fun??? :shock: :shock: Seriously, I do have to find a program that covers more of her scripts than her current one will.
> Sam, congratulations on the pups, can't wait to see pictures!! I know you must be exhausted this was a long delivery time. Hope Hickory and the little ones are doing well!
> I have so many projects I want to get done, I don't know where to start, guess I'm going to start with the scarfs made with the Sashay scarfs, they say they are easy and quick to make, I need to make about 6 of them for gifts. I'm also hoping to find a knit tie pattern for my younger DS, he has dropped a few hints that he'd really like one. Mom wants a new shawl or a lap blanket. C wants some knit Barbie clothes for her collection. Deb wants a slouch hat or a Beret style or a knit bag. They all want bears, :lol: but I don't think I have time to make all these so some are going to be late presents and I really don't think they will mind at all!
> We've had a lot of company the couple of days, church friends stopping by and of course the neighbors. We have so many pies and cakes and cookies, our diets have flown out the windows! I hope to freeze some, but it is all so special, I've never known such wonderful people since I moved from my hometown in Texas.
> I'm about to crash, has been a long day! Hope everyone has a great evening/day/morning..
> Hugs and Prayers for everyone!


Goodness me Marianne that is some 'worklist', no doubt all for Christmas!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Dream I was hoping that you would be feeling better today. when do you go back to the pulmonary specialist??? Your DH is libel to punch him in the nose so leave G at home!!! Tomorrow is my DH's big 'pill cam' day - no food since this morning and nothing till noon tomorrow...nothing worse than a big guy who is hungry.....so I hope we can find something good on TV tonight to keep his mind busy!! I'll check in with all ya all tomorrow - AZ


I had a call into his office today and they want me to have a chest scan... I said no since I had one 5 weeks ago... but told them they could get a copy .... so now I have to wait for another phone call..... Yes, DH is furious and wqanting to know why they aren;t using the Mayo recommended meds. (He really needs to stop checking the internet.... if he had read far enough, he would know that that partiular drug is super dangerous for anyone with lung issues.... like me.... no way would I take it, if they did want to do it....)
He is just so frustrated and so am I.

Sure hope all goes well tomorrow. I had that pill camera test done on dad and it was not bad at all and the picture were very interesting..... Still.. hate when surgery is not first thing in the morning.... just let me sleep until time to go...... The no drinking is more of an issue for me.. and ot even a piece of gum......


----------



## Dreamweaver

Marianne818 said:


> It is a piece of heaven alright, I sure miss it! Wolf Brand Chili was a huge seller in our little store at the lodge, we imported it from Texas by the case full, that and Rotel Tomatoes :lol: Which church is he a minister in? I have llots of friends that are still there. Poma Ranch belongs to a dear friend of mine, we hope to go back next summer for a week at least. I still have 3 horses with Matt, last I heard my mare had a colt last January. There have been many changes since I was there last, I left in 2003, sold my place and moved back to Texas to help care for my brother when he first found out he had cancer.
> So many wonderful memories, yep, gotta try to get back out there soon. These old bones sure could use a good soak in the springs! ;-)


 I thnk that he is a Baptist minister and has just retired from the church full time... I'll have to ask Sharla the specifics.... I know they had also built a fabulous home up on one of the mountains and an arsonist burned it to the ground.... We bought the land a little before 2000 I think and sold it about 5-6 years ago... I think.. I have a neighbor a couple house down that has a lot in the meadows still... I would love to visit again, but don't think I could stand to see the lot with someone elses house on it...... I have a favorite quilt shop in Durango and am doing a quilt with all their fabric called "Durango Golden Fleece" probably.

Where in Texas were you?

The Sashay scarves are very quick. It does help to roll the yarn onto a tube first though, to keep from twisting... I may have a pattern for a tie..... I'll try to remember to look later in the week. It is going to get busy here the next few days..... (Maybe the bears could be birthday gifts for each person wanting one..... I just can't imagine getting all that done before the holidays....)


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> .
> I have a "dream place" in mind as well...and if/when I get there, I plan on never leaving--the kids can scatter my ashes there! I do know I will have SPACE around me and animal friends! This neighborhood is way too noisy (first I typed nosy...Freudian?)...I am used to the quiet country...want to be there again.


Love the shawl. It has a very geometric look to me.... and such a rich, vibrant color..... The little baby set is adorable as well..... I'm in he mood to do some little things... no idea why. Well, DD's sweet neighbor is expecting a little girl before the end of the year..... Yes, I know this is not were I want to end up...... but probably will.... Not my ashes though.... They are going someplace cool, with trees ad hills.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

The news is one so I think I'll knit for a 1/2 hour and then go to bed... I'm tired and tomorrow will be a busy day..... Night all....


----------



## Joe P

Hi Dreamweaver, I have not given you a pm in such a long time. I hope your chest is clear and that you have an easier time of it. Take care, and good night y'all. joe p.


----------



## preston

she had seven the last time.

sam



darowil said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> just seven silverowl - i don't think there is another one hidden anywhere.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Sam and Hickory on your safe arrival is it only 8 pups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that what she had last time?
> Congratulations to you both.
Click to expand...


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi Everyone. I ordered the pattern for the bear a couple of weeks ago. How long does it take to receive it? 

It's on page 44 Holy moly. I need to find time to read the posting but I'm afraid I can't sit too long at a time but I really do want to see what everyone is up too. I hope everyone is doing well and family members are well. Take care.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Maelinde said:


> It has been too long since I've been logged on here! I can honestly say I've missed all of you.
> 
> My neck is doing much better, but we've been dealing with another scary issue.
> 
> Our oldest cat Osiris is in chronic renal failure. He's 14, so not a spring chicken, but had always been healthy until mid-July. We nearly lost him in early August due to a bad reaction to some oral antibiotics he was prescribed. That was really freaky. He had to be put on subcutaneous (Sub-Q) fluids every night- most likely for life. He went from 13 lbs in March to 7.25 in July.
> 
> Now for the good news. He's doing extremely well. He's running after and chasing our younger cat. They play constantly. He's eating a lot - he's now 8.5 lbs and most likely heavier than that now.
> 
> We do have to feed him a special prescription diet for cats in Chronic Kidney Failure, and he has to see the vet each week for an injection of epogen as this has put him into anaemia as well. He happily gets in his carrier to go to the vet. Randy and I think he's got a crush on the ladies there. He really likes redheads and blondes. (I'm in luck that I'm a readhead - giggle)
> 
> He's really doing better as I caught him being rather naughty the other day. Our younger cat, Tatiana, has specialized treats for nasal allergies. They've been going missing and found in different parts of our apartment for the last week or so. I caught him one morning in the bedroom crying because he couldn't open the bag. Big mistake to call attention to that. <giggle>
> 
> Now that he's feeling better, he's getting into more mischief again. He's really getting back to his old self and being snuggly and rambunctious.
> 
> I'm working out a loom-knit pattern to make him and Tatiana each a catnip toy. They both go bonkers over catnip and it is way more entertaining to watch them play on catnip than to watch anything (even Doctor Who) on TV.
> 
> I'll post pics of the toys once I'm done. They're going to be basic pillows stuffed with catnip. I've got one of those new Knitting Board All-N-One looms with the extra slider peg kit to do them with.
> 
> Glad to see everyone again. I've missed you!


It's so good to see you back and yes it has been a long time. Happy to hear your neck is doing better and your sweet cat is feeling like his old self with Meds. and special food.
Take care and don't be a stranger.


----------



## Strawberry4u

darowil said:


> Now for a couple of final shots.


Thank you for all the great pictures. I really enjoyed them and Thank you for being so kind to share them with us. Wonderful and great seeing you.


----------



## preston

it is five minutes shy of 24 hours since the beginning of the puppy saga - i am going to bed - hickory and the pups are sleeping and soon so shall i.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

God Bless the whole family! and sleep well!


----------



## margewhaples

I may as well correct you, Dave has left the party some time ago. Sam took his place and is listed as Prestom. MJW


----------



## margewhaples

Myfanwy: There is a site called Jigsaw.com where they have all kinds of puzzles that you can do on line. You can set the type of cut and the number of pieces which you want to accomplish and there are so many different kinds of subjects. I did a lot of them before I joined the tp. Now I don't have any time for puzzles.
I am very tired tonight and I have a commission mtg. in the morning so I'll join again tomorrow. 
Sam: I am so happy about your puppies. Unfortunately I was late for the blow by blow, but enjoyed reading later. Lots of black one. Yeah I wish one was mine. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sandy

Sorlenna beautiful work!


----------



## Poledra65

myfanwy said:


> AZSticks! I just wish Fale could be persuaded to keep the moon boot on!! I have just done it up the third time this morning and it is only 8.20am!!!


Duct Tape? 

I'm way behind, DH is working the graveyard shift this week and I've been busy getting things done. Hope everyone is having a wonderful week.


----------



## Poledra65

margewhaples said:


> Myfanwy: There is a site called Jigsaw.com where they have all kinds of puzzles that you can do on line. You can set the type of cut and the number of pieces which you want to accomplish and there are so many different kinds of subjects. I did a lot of them before I joined the tp. Now I don't have any time for puzzles.
> I am very tired tonight and I have a commission mtg. in the morning so I'll join again tomorrow.
> Sam: I am so happy about your puppies. Unfortunately I was late for the blow by blow, but enjoyed reading later. Lots of black one. Yeah I wish one was mine. Marlark Marge.


Ooh, I love that site Marge. My SM got me addicted to it. I like the feature that allows you to make puzzles from your pictures.


----------



## Althea

5mmdpns, thanks for the recipe for slow-cooked German potato salad - I must try that. Darowil, hope that by now Maryanne has arrived home safely. Daralene, you mentioned starting the Holbrook shawl: wow! I've just finished the second graph on the Ashton shawl - finding it fairly easy, but I think the needles I'm using are too small for the fingering-weight yarn, so I'm going to end up with a scarf (barely!). Never mind, it's the practice and experience I am after. Not sure which one of Dee's patterns I'll tackle next; still have a way to go on the Ashton but already planning the next project. Addicted? who, me? Sam and Hickory, congratulations on the patter of tiny paws - all 36 of them. Prescribing plenty of rest for you both.


----------



## Althea

5mmdpns, thanks for the recipe for slow-cooked German potato salad - I must try that. Darowil, hope that by now Maryanne has arrived home safely. Daralene, you mentioned starting the Holbrook shawl: wow! I've just finished the second graph on the Ashton shawl - finding it fairly easy, but I think the needles I'm using are too small for the fingering-weight yarn, so I'm going to end up with a scarf (barely!). Never mind, it's the practice and experience I am after. Not sure which one of Dee's patterns I'll tackle next; still have a way to go on the Ashton but already planning the next project. Addicted? who, me? Sam and Hickory, congratulations on the patter of tiny paws - all 36 of them. Prescribing plenty of rest for you both.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> It's bound off! YES. Here is a quick preview--still has to be blocked, but it gives you an idea, I hope. Tonight, hopefully, the blocking bit will get done and then tomorrow I can do proper photos and get the pattern ready. WHEW.
> 
> The first picture is just to show off my "new model" (finally found a doll that looks good but wasn't expensive). She doesn't have a name yet...I'm working on that.


ooh, that's so pretty, I love the texture. Your model is adorable too.


----------



## Poledra65

Sam, congrats to you and Hickory on the births, so glad she and pups sound like they are all doing well. Can't wait to see pics. 
Poor Hickory is going to be so tired for a while.


----------



## Lurker 2

Moon boots come well supplied with velcro- He has worn it most of today, thank goodness. I am intending a shopping foray to collect the essential oils for the flea deterent!!! 
It is a lot of pages to keep up with when you are busy!!!



Poledra65 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> AZSticks! I just wish Fale could be persuaded to keep the moon boot on!! I have just done it up the third time this morning and it is only 8.20am!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Duct Tape?
> 
> I'm way behind, DH is working the graveyard shift this week and I've been busy getting things done. Hope everyone is having a wonderful week.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

margewhaples said:


> Myfanwy: There is a site called Jigsaw.com where they have all kinds of puzzles that you can do on line. You can set the type of cut and the number of pieces which you want to accomplish and there are so many different kinds of subjects. I did a lot of them before I joined the tp. Now I don't have any time for puzzles.
> I am very tired tonight and I have a commission mtg. in the morning so I'll join again tomorrow.
> Sam: I am so happy about your puppies. Unfortunately I was late for the blow by blow, but enjoyed reading later. Lots of black one. Yeah I wish one was mine. Marlark Marge.


I must look that up!


----------



## darowil

Tessadele said:


> I await with baited breath the arrival home of that budding archeologist, wish I could have met her while she was in London. even if it would have been a dusty handshake.
> 
> I have to go to sleep now, Julian has been snoring for a couple of hours & I think I"m keeping the cat awake. What with her purring & his snoring, I'm not sure I'm going to get any sleep but I must try as I have a busy day tomorrow. G"night.
> 
> Tessa


Well the budding archaeologist has made it home. She is at her place and seems to be fine. We will need to sit down with her and work things out soon but at least she has made it back in one piece. Your not tthat far from London are you? Fortunatelly having lived there for 3 years she felt comfortable and at home there.


----------



## darowil

preston said:


> she had seven the last time.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> just seven silverowl - i don't think there is another one hidden anywhere.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Sam and Hickory on your safe arrival is it only 8 pups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that what she had last time?
> Congratulations to you both.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thats what I thought- she had the next soon after I asked the question. Better make sure she doesn't have more- each litter gets bigger, imagine what she will be like a 4th time!


----------



## darowil

margewhaples said:


> Darowil: What was the last picture that looked like a flourescent bulb in a tree. Isn't it interesting to see the fascinating and unique creations and the diversity. I am sure that I never have seen anything like these. Marlark Marge.


I'm glancing through looking for recipes which I didn't copy and realised I don't think I told you I don't know. The one I think you are referring to is a fungi. Although there is another that looks like a bottle brush. My husband might know that one if that is the one you wondered about.


----------



## darowil

well my footy team might not be playiung well but we had the top goal kicker for the year and one of our players tied for the best and fairest medal last night. So indivduals are doing very well. I had meant to follow the count online but got so tied up with MAryanne that I forgot it was on. Good to wake up to this morning though.


----------



## oddball

5mmdpns said:


> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns- When I do my pork casserole I don't really have any measurements. I normally chop about 4 loin chops or whichever cut you like. Then add 3-4 sliced carrots, 1 sliced onion, 2courgettes(zucchini), 1 leek, 5-6 potatoes chunked.1/4-1/2 red lentils. Cover with chicken stock ,add teaspoon ground cumin. Season with salt, pepper and maybe worcestershire sauce. Cook on high for 5-6 hours and thicken as needed with cornflour. Makes a great one pot dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like my kind of Oddball's Pork Casserole to make!! ahah, I just gave it a name too! is that 1/4 to 1/2 _cup_ of the red lentils? Got the zucchini ready to go in, now just have to get the pork tomorrow!  Weather is to be nasty wet cold and drizzley tomorrow, I have some ground pork that will work just as well!
Click to expand...

yes thats right 5mm. Hope you enjoy it x


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> Love the bag and the yarn for the shawl is wonderful..... Seems like I already wrote this once,,, but think I messed up. So greatthat you have learned a new technique for the two-handed colorwork......


Thank you so much. :thumbup: 
Your property in Pagosa Springs sounds so wonderful with that special home you had designed. Sounds like a design we could use too. Marianne loved it there too, so it must be a special place!!
Sure wish they could help you with this fungal infection and resulting cough. It has been way too long now. Quite frustrating!! We want you well and pray for your health.


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine losing all the notes. You seem to accept things and move on. Know that is the best way, but you sure set the example.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I've been at writing long enough (dare I say about 40 years now?) that I am used to redoing and revising! I had them on paper, but what I'd typed in was gone--I always figure the universe is telling me the second version will be better anyhow. Heh. It usually is.
> 
> I have a "dream place" in mind as well...and if/when I get there, I plan on never leaving--the kids can scatter my ashes there! I do know I will have SPACE around me and animal friends! This neighborhood is way too noisy (first I typed nosy...Freudian?)...I am used to the quiet country...want to be there again.
Click to expand...

I found a place in Ireland on a hill looking out toward the west, over the ocean. Guess that is impractical since I am in the States, so will settle for here, but ancestors on one side came from Ireland so thought looking back toward the States and Canada would be appropriate. How we dream and aren't dreams wonderful goals to make come true.


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> WOW, this is one majorly talented group!!! Such wonderful works that have been shared!! Sorelena your designs are wonderful!! When I get a bit more advanced I'll be heading to your Ravelry site for sure! Daralene, you may not be a designer but you sure posted some beautiful work!!
> All the wonderful recipes, I am going to have to try the German Potato salad in a crockpot!! I have 3 crockpots, love cooking with them!! The pork sounds interesting also.. glad to have some new recipes to serve, I've missed all the goodies we share!
> Power has been on and off here all day, the sun came out around 4:30 and the power back on at 5:30, so far it has stayed on!!!
> I've spent the day going over Mom's bookwork, she has decided to change her supplemental insurance, so now I am researching all the different plans available to her.. doesn't that sound like fun??? :shock: :shock: Seriously, I do have to find a program that covers more of her scripts than her current one will.
> Sam, congratulations on the pups, can't wait to see pictures!! I know you must be exhausted this was a long delivery time. Hope Hickory and the little ones are doing well!
> I have so many projects I want to get done, I don't know where to start, guess I'm going to start with the scarfs made with the Sashay scarfs, they say they are easy and quick to make, I need to make about 6 of them for gifts. I'm also hoping to find a knit tie pattern for my younger DS, he has dropped a few hints that he'd really like one. Mom wants a new shawl or a lap blanket. C wants some knit Barbie clothes for her collection. Deb wants a slouch hat or a Beret style or a knit bag. They all want bears, :lol: but I don't think I have time to make all these so some are going to be late presents and I really don't think they will mind at all!
> We've had a lot of company the couple of days, church friends stopping by and of course the neighbors. We have so many pies and cakes and cookies, our diets have flown out the windows! I hope to freeze some, but it is all so special, I've never known such wonderful people since I moved from my hometown in Texas.
> I'm about to crash, has been a long day! Hope everyone has a great evening/day/morning..
> Hugs and Prayers for everyone!


So glad to know you have wonderful neighbors and fellow church members. Hope they didn't just bring desserts!!! Yes, all so special and made with love and care. Hope you got a good night's rest.
Hugs


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> daralene - i keep wondering if she is logged in - she has no white blocks to type in and when she clicks on reply under someone's post it still doesn't work. i told her to contact admin to see if they oould help - maybe you can get her on also.
> 
> sam
> 
> I told her to make sure she was logged the first time I PM'd her. She sounds like a fun person. We were already laughing about how we would know each other. Could thrust our knitting needles high in the air but maybe get kicked out. She thought we could wear roses in our hair but the other two have short hair, so I said we could put them in our teeth. :lol: :lol: :lol: If she still isn't in I will be sure and help her. Maybe it was a very old TP??? Someone sent her the current link so if she still wants to join in she should make it.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have so many projects I want to get done, I don't know where to start, guess I'm going to start with the scarfs made with the Sashay scarfs, they say they are easy and quick to make, I need to make about 6 of them for gifts. I'm also hoping to find a knit tie pattern for my younger DS, he has dropped a few hints that he'd really like one. Mom wants a new shawl or a lap blanket. C wants some knit Barbie clothes for her collection. Deb wants a slouch hat or a Beret style or a knit bag. They all want bears, :lol: but I don't think I have time to make all these so some are going to be late presents and I really don't think they will mind at all!
> We've had a lot of company the couple of days, church friends stopping by and of course the neighbors. We have so many pies and cakes and cookies, our diets have flown out the windows! I hope to freeze some, but it is all so special, I've never known such wonderful people since I moved from my hometown in Texas.
> I'm about to crash, has been a long day! Hope everyone has a great evening/day/morning..
> Hugs and Prayers for everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness me Marianne that is some 'worklist', no doubt all for Christmas!!!
Click to expand...

You got that right Myfanwy!!!!
I can't sit that long.....but here's hoping lots of time to work on your projects. :wink:


----------



## Pup lover

Where did you order the pattern through? If you ordered on Craftsy it is in your library of patterns and you can download it at any time. I believe it is the same if you ordered through Ravelry. If you ordered from Gypsycream directly I believe she e-mails it to you when she receives payment.



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone. I ordered the pattern for the bear a couple of weeks ago. How long does it take to receive it?
> 
> It's on page 44 Holy moly. I need to find time to read the posting but I'm afraid I can't sit too long at a time but I really do want to see what everyone is up too. I hope everyone is doing well and family members are well. Take care.


----------



## daralene

Marge...Thank you for mentioning that. I will have to check out that jigsaw site. :thumbup: 

Poledra...That sounds like a wonderful idea. Making puzzles from our pictures! :-D 

Althea...I have never attempted one of the shawls before. The Holbrook isn't a triangle one and has such a gorgeous border. Too bad about the one that is turning into a scarf, but that will probably be one beautiful scarf. An Ashton, wow. Not sure I could keep count, but challenges are good.:thumbup: Hope you can post a photo for us.:wink: 

Poledra...Sounds like you have been quite busy. Great to hear from you.

Myfanwy...Making your own flea detergent. You really are something. You probably posted the ingredients before so I hesitate to ask you to post it??

Darowil...DD home at last. Phew, what a trip and relief to have her safely home. Imagine she will need some recovery time.


----------



## daralene

Morning all..Hoping to get into the gym again today. Thumbs are giving me such a problem that I wonder how much I will be able to do. We will see. Then I will try and get some knitting done on the bag. Every time I picture working on the bag now with my two colors I imagine 5mmdpns working with all her many colors. Someday......I'll master the two colors first and then that will be my next goal. I've seen people doing sweaters like that and just marveled at it.

How are the puppies today Sam and did you get a good night's sleep? Guess I should be asking how is Hickory???

It's sunny here but there is this huge bank of clouds just out over the lake all along the horizon. Wonder if they are just waiting to roll in and cover us. It is like a long wall. Often happens here as I look out the window and see what is hovering. Enjoying my cup of pumpkin spice coffee. Perfect for this cool morning.


----------



## Southern Gal

gottastch said:


> Good Tuesday afternoon. say, ripping makes the yarn last longer (but takes longer to finish a project too)
> 
> Dear MIL and FIL brought me 2, 5-gallon buckets full of apples from their trees. My mom used to slice apples and put them in lemon juice (to keep from turning brown) and then froze a certain amount in a zip-top bag with sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg and flour...ready-to-go apple pie filling. I can't find anything in her recipe box regarding this so don't know if she just decided to "wing it" or most likely it was part of a recipe to make apple pie that she liked so she just froze the "filling" to use in the winter.
> Love to all, Kathy


i just wanted to throw in here i now poor sprite or something clear like that over my apples and bananas to keep them from turning, it does the same as the lemon juice, just no tartness added. try it, you may like this hint better :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2

It is Poledra's receipt!
involves small quantities of alcohol [1/2 tspoon]
Cedarwood oil [1 drop]
Lavendar oil [1 drop]
Citronella oil [1 drop]
Thyme oil [1 drop]
Garlic capsules- 4 burst open then add to oil, or 1 teaspoon vegetable oil + 1 drop garlic essentiial oil
Blended and poured over a soft cloth collar, until fully absorbed, leave to dry, effective about 1 month.

Also Bug Repellant-

4 drops Thyme
8 drops Lavendar
4 drops Peppermint
2 drops on cotton wool, and leave by bed, put 1 drop on tissue paper and hang around windows and doors

Use 2 drops in 2 teaspoons of oil for a body rub or add to neat oil for a lotion or cream

For a water based splash add 5 drops witch hazel, then dilute in 4 Tablespoons water



daralene said:


> Marge...Thank you for mentioning that. I will have to check out that jigsaw site. :thumbup:
> 
> Poledra...That sounds like a wonderful idea. Making puzzles from our pictures! :-D
> 
> Althea...I have never attempted one of the shawls before. The Holbrook isn't a triangle one and has such a gorgeous border. Too bad about the one that is turning into a scarf, but that will probably be one beautiful scarf. An Ashton, wow. Not sure I could keep count, but challenges are good.:thumbup: Hope you can post a photo for us.:wink:
> 
> Poledra...Sounds like you have been quite busy. Great to hear from you.
> 
> Myfanwy...Making your own flea detergent. You really are something. You probably posted the ingredients before so I hesitate to ask you to post it??
> 
> Darowil...DD home at last. Phew, what a trip and relief to have her safely home. Imagine she will need some recovery time.


love your theatening clouds!


----------



## daralene

Thanks for reposting Poledra's recipes for flea detergent and insect repellant.

I'm sure you get walls of clouds like that too!!!! Hope all is going well with Fale's boot staying on today, or should I say, him keeping it on. :thumbup:


----------



## Joe P

I am up and atum and Mother does not want to go to the food banks sooooooooooo,, her provider and I will go for her and then do the class at the other food bank. We then have to shop at Walmart to get other things for Mom. She promised me she would walk over for their hot meal they serve Monday through Thursdays for the srs. for one dollar. She has made friends there as they play a game or two of bingo before they eat. 

We have an issue that I sort of took on and that is there is a parking space in front of Mother's 6plex apt. and there is a lady and her daughter and two little grandchildren park their van there as Mother does not own a vehicle but they have done since since she has moved in. Mother has become more frail as the weeks go on. I have put a nice note on their vehicle as I don't really know them or which 6 plex they live in but I know for sure it is not in Mother's 6 plex. Usually people park in front of their own place. I asked them if they could find other parking as it is increasingly more difficult loading Mother in the vehicle I have sold to Mother's provider and of course my new vehicle. I have not heard from them but that was only yesterday. I asked the manager of the apt about having the space for Mother and she told me to get another letter from her dr. and they would put up another handicapped parking space for Mother as she lives in a handicapped apartment and has the blue handicapped tag we hang in the vehicles. 

Hopefully this all works out. I did this work first about the handicapped sign but then I thought it sort of rude not to let the people know first about moving rather than just kicking them out. Do you all think I did the right thing? I have to shower and clean up.

It is 66 degrees this morning and it is heavenly and our days only get to high 80's now and that pleases me greatly. 

I have spent many hours thinking and working out logistics for Mother and trying to get all her needs met. Yesterday she got all her Ensures (93) for the month and they were too heavy to move them in so I called her provider and they live so close and were happy to run over and bring them in for her. I am blessed to have these two people in our lives, both Tammy and Jesse. We are very fortunate.

Did you all have a chance to watch the educational station last night and see the death and the civil war program?

y'all take care and talk at ya lataaaaaaaaaaa... joe p.


----------



## Marianne818

Good Morning  Woke up to sunshine and cool temps this morning, YEAH!! The leaves are really starting to turn so hopefully we can make a trip up to see the colors soon. Mom hasn't gotten to go the last couple of years, hopefully she will be able to sit in the car long enough to enjoy the views. 
Daralene, yes they did bring all types of food, but C and Mom were thrilled at the desserts :lol: I probably won't have to cook for a few days which is a great bonus for me  
Dreamweaver, our lodge was at the top end of Piedra Road, the road splits at Williams Creek Campground and our place was just above that. I think someone is running it again now, Indian Head Lodge. I attended the Baptist Church several times while I lived there, probably have met him if he was there from '96 through 2003. The Meadows area is beautiful, have several friends that have their homes there. Cindi and Don's home was in Pagosa Lakes area, they had a deck on the front of the house that we sat on and watch the fireworks every 4th of July! I helped build a log house in Aspen Springs, that was a beautiful home, over 3000 sq ft and a deck with such beautiful views, a dear friend Becky owns it and we had a blast helping the contractors with it. 
Daralene, if you have an opportunity you really should check Pagosa Springs out, make time also for Durango in the fall the colors are just beautiful, the Aspens turn a brilliant gold amid the evergreen pines, (can you tell I loved that area? :lol: )


----------



## gottastch

Southern Gal said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Tuesday afternoon. say, ripping makes the yarn last longer (but takes longer to finish a project too)
> 
> Dear MIL and FIL brought me 2, 5-gallon buckets full of apples from their trees. My mom used to slice apples and put them in lemon juice (to keep from turning brown) and then froze a certain amount in a zip-top bag with sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg and flour...ready-to-go apple pie filling. I can't find anything in her recipe box regarding this so don't know if she just decided to "wing it" or most likely it was part of a recipe to make apple pie that she liked so she just froze the "filling" to use in the winter.
> Love to all, Kathy
> 
> 
> 
> i just wanted to throw in here i now poor sprite or something clear like that over my apples and bananas to keep them from turning, it does the same as the lemon juice, just no tartness added. try it, you may like this hint better :wink:
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip, Southern Gal  The apple butter is ready to go...just have to sanitize the jars. I only used up 1 of those 5-gallon buckets of apples. I will see how many jars this batch makes up and will decide to either make some more or do something else with the remaining apples.


----------



## gottastch

Daralene, post pictures of your shawl as you go along. I looked at the posted photo of the shawl on the first page of the KAL post...beautiful! Love that edging too.


----------



## Marianne818

JoeP, I think it was very nice that you left the note, if they don't agree with you then I would notify the manager, I had to do that when Mom lived in her housing unit in Texas, as the people kept parking in her designated spot regardless of the notes and the warnings of the management, so they got towed!!! 
Myfanwy, I know there is no way to get all the projects done, :lol: so I plan on putting a picture in a card with a small gift (I have knit a lot of bookmarks while sitting at the hospitals). I know my friends and family do and will understand.


----------



## Marianne818

Thought I'd share one of my favorite pictures of Williams Reservoir, Pagosa Springs, CO.


----------



## 5mmdpns

oddball said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns- When I do my pork casserole I don't really have any measurements. I normally chop about 4 loin chops or whichever cut you like. Then add 3-4 sliced carrots, 1 sliced onion, 2courgettes(zucchini), 1 leek, 5-6 potatoes chunked.1/4-1/2 red lentils. Cover with chicken stock ,add teaspoon ground cumin. Season with salt, pepper and maybe worcestershire sauce. Cook on high for 5-6 hours and thicken as needed with cornflour. Makes a great one pot dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like my kind of Oddball's Pork Casserole to make!! ahah, I just gave it a name too! is that 1/4 to 1/2 _cup_ of the red lentils? Got the zucchini ready to go in, now just have to get the pork tomorrow!  Weather is to be nasty wet cold and drizzley tomorrow, I have some ground pork that will work just as well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes thats right 5mm. Hope you enjoy it x
Click to expand...

Making it today! Thank you for this! It is cold and raining here so the body says it is time to ache!! haha, it rarely ever says ok, it is time to stop aching now!!! just gotta live between the aches for now.
Later today I will be going over to my friend's place. She is the song leader at church and I play the organ so we will go through some hymns for mass on Saturday. I will start learning some new pieces the Father wants for the Advent and Christmas seasons.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe, I think you did right by putting the note out for the driver of the "offending" vehicle. The place your Mother pays rent on includes her parking space/spot. It should only be "her" vehicle that is parked there not someone else's vehicle especially if they do not even live in that complex. It may have to be towed if the person who owns the vehicle does not comply with this. (Sometimes a little persuasive encouragement is required). Hopefully it does not come down to that but the spot does belong to your Mother. Have a great day!


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> Thought I'd share one of my favorite pictures of Williams Reservoir, Pagosa Springs, CO.


Oh my goodness. Is that every gorgeous.


----------



## daralene

Hi Joe...Especially with your mother having problems, you did the right thing. No matter how they take it, I think it was nice of you to let them know ahead.

Marianne...So glad you won't have to cook for a while. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Guess I'll have to check online as we haven't taken a vacation for years. DH's trips are working trips and I go along. Maybe when he is retired we can actually go there. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you so much for letting us know about this great area.
What a great idea of the picture in the card. Still learning on KP and our TP. Thank you for that. 


Gottasch... Will do. Well about 16 stitches on the needle now. Working on the bag too. I'll be sure and post when there is enough. I had to learn to do a garter tab (hope that is the right term) to do this shawl and can you believe, I needed to do that for the rainbow colorwork bag. I had just learned how to do this from the shawl the night before. :thumbup: :thumbup: Sure have learned a lot from being on KP!!

5mmdpns...Hang in there!!! Know it is hard, but somehow you keep going. Just wish it wasn't so painful. As you know, I can identify. Have fun with the music. That will be a fun thing to do.
:thumbup: 

Now the question is, will I ever get off here and get to the gym, or get knitting? Sam is so right...this is addicting.


----------



## gottastch

Beautiful photos!! I finally have a cup of coffee in my hand. The apple butter is in the canner (8 pints) and the house smells all warm and holiday-like from the cinnamon, allspice, cloves and apples...I love this time of year!!!!! It is actually chilly and it looks like we may get some rain today. 

I am determined to keep 39 stitches on the needle now for my scarf. I got another section done last night...supposedly only 3 to go before knitting the final triangle but I may make it some longer. I want to be able to fold it in half, put it around my neck, and stick the two scarf ends through the 'loop' made when the scarf got folded...have to see how that goes. I have plenty of 'mystery fiber' yarn left to be able to do so


----------



## 5mmdpns

gottastch said:


> Beautiful photos!! I finally have a cup of coffee in my hand. The apple butter is in the canner (8 pints) and the house smells all warm and holiday-like from the cinnamon, allspice, cloves and apples...I love this time of year!!!!! It is actually chilly and it looks like we may get some rain today.
> 
> I am determined to keep 39 stitches on the needle now for my scarf. I got another section done last night...supposedly only 3 to go before knitting the final triangle but I may make it some longer. I want to be able to fold it in half, put it around my neck, and stick the two scarf ends through the 'loop' made when the scarf got folded...have to see how that goes. I have plenty of 'mystery fiber' yarn left to be able to do so


*chuckles* try running a lifeline through where you are at now in the 39 stitches so if you must let the frogs out, at least they can only sing back as far as these 39 stitches.


----------



## Marianne818

Someday I hope to really learn to knit from charts, I have done it but have to write so much down instead of just looking at the chart. Lifelines are a must!! I made one of Dee's shawls, had the devil of a time with it, so many mistakes but Mom loves it and that's what counts I guess. I hope to maybe try another shawl but that will wait till after the holidays I'm sure! ;-)


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> Someday I hope to really learn to knit from charts, I have done it but have to write so much down instead of just looking at the chart. Lifelines are a must!! I made one of Dee's shawls, had the devil of a time with it, so many mistakes but Mom loves it and that's what counts I guess. I hope to maybe try another shawl but that will wait till after the holidays I'm sure! ;-)


Marianne, I have given up on reading charts. With the dyslexia, I find that it is impossible for me to read them efficiently. I find that I will just write out the chart in long form for me to follow, save a copy to use the next time, and just knit it from there. Makes so much more sense to me but I do understand why charts are needed in the knitting/crochet world, and I can write them out. In that way, I am not coming across any surprises that I would have to investigate while in the middle of a row!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Avast me hearties!!! it is Talk Like a Pirate Day today! uuuuurrrrggghhhh, tis a nasty nor'easter that blows t'day, be flyin the sails at half mast fer now! 

hahaha


----------



## Redkimba

5mmdpns said:


> Avast me hearties!!! it is Talk Like a Pirate Day today! uuuuurrrrggghhhh, tis a nasty nor'easter that blows t'day, be flyin the sails at half mast fer now!
> 
> hahaha


Glad to see ano' matey who celebrates this wonderful holiday!

:thumbup:

What kinds o socks a pirate wears? Arrrrggyle!!


----------



## oddball

Joe P said:


> I am up and atum and Mother does not want to go to the food banks sooooooooooo,, her provider and I will go for her and then do the class at the other food bank. We then have to shop at Walmart to get other things for Mom. She promised me she would walk over for their hot meal they serve Monday through Thursdays for the srs. for one dollar. She has made friends there as they play a game or two of bingo before they eat.
> 
> We have an issue that I sort of took on and that is there is a parking space in front of Mother's 6plex apt. and there is a lady and her daughter and two little grandchildren park their van there as Mother does not own a vehicle but they have done since since she has moved in. Mother has become more frail as the weeks go on. I have put a nice note on their vehicle as I don't really know them or which 6 plex they live in but I know for sure it is not in Mother's 6 plex. Usually people park in front of their own place. I asked them if they could find other parking as it is increasingly more difficult loading Mother in the vehicle I have sold to Mother's provider and of course my new vehicle. I have not heard from them but that was only yesterday. I asked the manager of the apt about having the space for Mother and she told me to get another letter from her dr. and they would put up another handicapped parking space for Mother as she lives in a handicapped apartment and has the blue handicapped tag we hang in the vehicles.
> 
> Hopefully this all works out. I did this work first about the handicapped sign but then I thought it sort of rude not to let the people know first about moving rather than just kicking them out. Do you all think I did the right thing? I have to shower and clean up.
> 
> It is 66 degrees this morning and it is heavenly and our days only get to high 80's now and that pleases me greatly.
> 
> I have spent many hours thinking and working out logistics for Mother and trying to get all her needs met. Yesterday she got all her Ensures (93) for the month and they were too heavy to move them in so I called her provider and they live so close and were happy to run over and bring them in for her. I am blessed to have these two people in our lives, both Tammy and Jesse. We are very fortunate.
> 
> Did you all have a chance to watch the educational station last night and see the death and the civil war program?
> 
> y'all take care and talk at ya lataaaaaaaaaaa... joe p.


Joe - you are always such a gentleman. I hope these people take notice of your note. You work so hard taking care of your mom. You really don't need hassles like this. Take care.
Lin x


----------



## oddball

5mmdpns said:


> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns- When I do my pork casserole I don't really have any measurements. I normally chop about 4 loin chops or whichever cut you like. Then add 3-4 sliced carrots, 1 sliced onion, 2courgettes(zucchini), 1 leek, 5-6 potatoes chunked.1/4-1/2 red lentils. Cover with chicken stock ,add teaspoon ground cumin. Season with salt, pepper and maybe worcestershire sauce. Cook on high for 5-6 hours and thicken as needed with cornflour. Makes a great one pot dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like my kind of Oddball's Pork Casserole to make!! ahah, I just gave it a name too! is that 1/4 to 1/2 _cup_ of the red lentils? Got the zucchini ready to go in, now just have to get the pork tomorrow!  Weather is to be nasty wet cold and drizzley tomorrow, I have some ground pork that will work just as well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes thats right 5mm. Hope you enjoy it x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Making it today! Thank you for this! It is cold and raining here so the body says it is time to ache!! haha, it rarely ever says ok, it is time to stop aching now!!! just gotta live between the aches for now.
> Later today I will be going over to my friend's place. She is the song leader at church and I play the organ so we will go through some hymns for mass on Saturday. I will start learning some new pieces the Father wants for the Advent and Christmas seasons.
Click to expand...

Mine is just about ready. As soon as DD gets in from work we will eat. Have to go and make tea/coffee and tuck for marching band practice tonight. Weather is nice and sunny here today but a bit of a chill in the air. 8 degrees at night at the moment, lovely for sleeping though.
A friend of mine plays the organ and piano at church for us. When she plays for a while after the service I could listen to it all day. It's a beautiful talent you have. Yes it's quite frightening how quick Advent is coming again. I love this time of year.
Lin x


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> Thanks for reposting Poledra's recipes for flea detergent and insect repellant.
> 
> I'm sure you get walls of clouds like that too!!!! Hope all is going well with Fale's boot staying on today, or should I say, him keeping it on. :thumbup:


sure, but I don't always have the camera with me!!!
hopefully we can keep it on again today...


----------



## Strawberry4u

preston said:


> it is five minutes shy of 24 hours since the beginning of the puppy saga - i am going to bed - hickory and the pups are sleeping and soon so shall i.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, How many puppies did Hickory have? How is she doing? Will we get to see pictures later?


----------



## budasha

daralene said:


> Here are a few photos from the festival.
> 
> I'm learning to knit continental with the left and at the same time with another color throw with the right. Now I will be able to do two colors without the yarn tangling. Will show you the color work bag I am doing when I get enough to show.
> 
> Today learning rug hooking.


That sweater is gorgeous - love it. I did some rug hooking years ago. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## budasha

pammie1234 said:


> We are getting a slow, light rain today! I am so happy. It has been going on for several hours so hopefully everything will get a nice soaking. It is cool also. Makes me want to take a nap!
> 
> DD is sad today. Still upset over BF, but I think mainly worried about moving out, being alone, and not having money to do things with friends. I feel sorry for her, and now wonder if it is best for her. I was so happy to get my own apartment and be on my own, so it is hard for me to understand. She is also worried about never getting another BF, and then getting married. I am worn out from all of this! I am going to post a pic of her so you all can see that her fears are ridiculous. She just hasn't met the right man yet!
> 
> This was taken at the bachelorett party. The bride-to-be is on the right and my DD is on the left. Hope it will work.


Your daughter is very pretty - some lucky man will snatch her up.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Pup lover said:


> Where did you order the pattern through? If you ordered on Craftsy it is in your library of patterns and you can download it at any time. I believe it is the same if you ordered through Ravelry. If you ordered from Gypsycream directly I believe she e-mails it to you when she receives payment.
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone. I ordered the pattern for the bear a couple of weeks ago. How long does it take to receive it?
> 
> I ordered it from Ravelry. Thank you for the info.
Click to expand...


----------



## Edith M

When my son was going through the same thing for Non Hodgkins Lymphoma he said milk shakes helped him with the nausea. My prayers for you and Mom.


Needleme said:


> Home today after taking my mom to chemo and radiation (for cervical cancer) on Friday. We were at the hospital from 11:00 am to 6:00 pm. She was up all night Friday night trying to use the bathroom and couldn't go more than a few drops. She woke with a fever on Saturday and had the worst day since she started treatment ( this was her fourth of five chemo treatments). I know this is probably too much information, but I also know that a lot of my KP friends have experience with cancer and chemo and radiation, and I would love some tips on how to make her feel more comfortable. She has only eaten a few soda crackers, two snack-sized containers of applesauce, and a few Popsicles in the time I spent with her from Friday to today, Sunday. We got her some cranberry supplements since she cannot seem to drink enough cranberry to help. We are pushing, pushing liquids but her stomach is upset and drinking or eating don't appeal to her. We are trying to stay ahead of the nausea and diarrehea with medication. Any tips for what is palatable when undergoing chemo/radiation? She surely is miserable
> She has one more chemo treatment, twelve more radiation treatments, and then three appointments with surgically-implanted rods for radiation treatments. How can I help her be more comfortable? I will try anything.
> Please, my friends, know that I am trying to keep up with what is going on with you all as well, as I say a little prayer for each of you as I read your updates. I can't always respond, but send out prayers! Hope to get fully back on board soon!!


----------



## baileysmom

preston said:


> daralene - i keep wondering if she is logged in - she has no white blocks to type in and when she clicks on reply under someone's post it still doesn't work. i told her to contact admin to see if they oould help - maybe you can get her on also.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie I have gone back now to September 11th, and can't locate it- can you recall the title of the thread?
> 
> 
> 
> It was on the Sept. 15 Forum, I think. And it may have just been titled TP. I'll keep looking for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> someone posted the link, a page or so back!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-110056-1.html
> And it was about how the Original Poster wanted to join the Tea Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turns out the lady who wants to post here and had trouble is from near where I live and I'm so excited as we are going to get together for lunch next Wednesday. My first KP lunch!!!!! So excited. We are taking our knitting. Something simple so we can talk. :lol: :lol: :lol: I told her she can PM me if she still has trouble getting in on TP again. Another KP member from around here is organizing the lunch so 3 of us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

[/quote]

Sam,

I am logged in. I can get into the TP, just can't bookmark as all I get are pop-up ads. I've logged in, logged out, all that good stuff, just cannot bookmark, so I just cut and paste into a word doc and save it that way.


----------



## Sorlenna

After reading the comments about charts, I think I will write this one out--so it will take a while before the pattern's ready...but here is a picture, anyway!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Redkimba said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avast me hearties!!! it is Talk Like a Pirate Day today! uuuuurrrrggghhhh, tis a nasty nor'easter that blows t'day, be flyin the sails at half mast fer now!
> 
> hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see ano' matey who celebrates this wonderful holiday!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> What kinds o socks a pirate wears? Arrrrggyle!!
Click to expand...

wot de ell, o'course e wears dem skull n cross bones on em dere sox, de argyle just dont seem right, so it doesnt on a day like tday! n de jolly roger be a'flyin in de wind too! :hunf: :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> After reading the comments about charts, I think I will write this one out--so it will take a while before the pattern's ready...but here is a picture, anyway!


Please, include the chart too.... I fought against charts or the longest time..... now I love them because you can see the whole thing, including the legend, on one page and don't have to spend all that time finding your place...... This one is so geometrical and repeating... it really would be a little chart. Love the design.... Great job!!!


----------



## gottastch

Sorlenna said:


> After reading the comments about charts, I think I will write this one out--so it will take a while before the pattern's ready...but here is a picture, anyway!


Very beautiful Sorleena!!!


----------



## Redkimba

5mmdpns said:


> wot de ell, o'course e wears dem skull n cross bones on em dere sox, de argyle just dont seem right, so it doesnt on a day like tday! n de jolly roger be a'flyin in de wind too! :hunf: :shock: :mrgreen:


How 'bout these, dearie?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pirate-socks

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skull-socks

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skull-stockings
**I'm plotting to knit these. :twisted:

EDIT to add:
I can't believe it - Arrgyle socks:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aargh-gyle-socks


----------



## Sorlenna

Dreamweaver said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading the comments about charts, I think I will write this one out--so it will take a while before the pattern's ready...but here is a picture, anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> Please, include the chart too.... I fought against charts or the longest time..... now I love them because you can see the whole thing, including the legend, on one page and don't have to spend all that time finding your place...... This one is so geometrical and repeating... it really would be a little chart. Love the design.... Great job!!!
Click to expand...

Oh, yes, it will have the chart, too!  I'm glad you all like it!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> After reading the comments about charts, I think I will write this one out--so it will take a while before the pattern's ready...but here is a picture, anyway!


It is a beautiful blue! It always amazes me how much you accomplish!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Redkimba said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> wot de ell, o'course e wears dem skull n cross bones on em dere sox, de argyle just dont seem right, so it doesnt on a day like tday! n de jolly roger be a'flyin in de wind too! :hunf: :shock: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> How 'bout these, dearie?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pirate-socks
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skull-socks
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skull-stockings
> **I'm plotting to knit these. :twisted:
> 
> EDIT to add:
> I can't believe it - Arrgyle socks:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aargh-gyle-socks
Click to expand...

haha, love the last ones!! Argyle socks with skull is a delight to find!!! :lol:


----------



## daralene

budasha said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few photos from the festival.
> 
> I'm learning to knit continental with the left and at the same time with another color throw with the right. Now I will be able to do two colors without the yarn tangling. Will show you the color work bag I am doing when I get enough to show.
> 
> Today learning rug hooking.
> 
> 
> 
> That sweater is gorgeous - love it. I did some rug hooking years ago. Hope you enjoy it.
Click to expand...

I really did enjoy the rug hooking. Much easier than I expected and I can talk while doing it, which I can't do while knitting a pattern.


----------



## daralene

baileysmom said:


> Sam,
> 
> I am logged in. I can get into the TP, just can't bookmark as all I get are pop-up ads. I've logged in, logged out, all that good stuff, just cannot bookmark, so I just cut and paste into a word doc and save it that way.


Great to see you here. That's what I do is copy and paste into a Word Document. I have Evernote, but haven't figured out where it is on computer and have to search for it each time, so just easier to do Word. :thumbup:
As for bookmarking, that is sad you are having trouble. I put in a description as to what tea party it is and what page in the description or when you pull it up later you get the whole TP, so it is nice to know which page to go to.

Guess you will recognize me at the lunch, so I won't have to be brandishing knitting needles or have a rose in my teeth. Of course the avatar photo is from 10 yrs. ago, so add a few wrinkles and pounds. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> After reading the comments about charts, I think I will write this one out--so it will take a while before the pattern's ready...but here is a picture, anyway!


Quite elegant and love the color.


----------



## Sorlenna

daralene said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading the comments about charts, I think I will write this one out--so it will take a while before the pattern's ready...but here is a picture, anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> Quite elegant and love the color.
Click to expand...

I fell in love with that color, too--in fact, I had to put it on my wishlist at Knit Picks and wait for it to be available! You may not be able to see from the pictures, but it has little sparkles in it, too. It's Stroll Glimmer and I have also used the purple and the black. It's a great yarn!


----------



## pammie1234

Very pretty shawl. You did a fantastic job!


----------



## preston

poledra - i went to "jigsaw.com but your site did not come up -am i missing something?

sam




Poledra65 said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy: There is a site called Jigsaw.com where they have all kinds of puzzles that you can do on line. You can set the type of cut and the number of pieces which you want to accomplish and there are so many different kinds of subjects. I did a lot of them before I joined the tp. Now I don't have any time for puzzles.
> I am very tired tonight and I have a commission mtg. in the morning so I'll join again tomorrow.
> Sam: I am so happy about your puppies. Unfortunately I was late for the blow by blow, but enjoyed reading later. Lots of black one. Yeah I wish one was mine. Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, I love that site Marge. My SM got me addicted to it. I like the feature that allows you to make puzzles from your pictures.
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

Doctor's appointment this morning. I hope all of the tests come back good! She did say that I need to see a heart doctor. Just to be on the safe side. Of course, I need to lose weight which should help everything. I wish it was as easy to lose as it is to gain!


----------



## preston

joe - i think you handled the parking problem perfectly.

sam



Joe P said:


> I am up and atum and Mother does not want to go to the food banks sooooooooooo,, her provider and I will go for her and then do the class at the other food bank. We then have to shop at Walmart to get other things for Mom. She promised me she would walk over for their hot meal they serve Monday through Thursdays for the srs. for one dollar. She has made friends there as they play a game or two of bingo before they eat.
> 
> We have an issue that I sort of took on and that is there is a parking space in front of Mother's 6plex apt. and there is a lady and her daughter and two little grandchildren park their van there as Mother does not own a vehicle but they have done since since she has moved in. Mother has become more frail as the weeks go on. I have put a nice note on their vehicle as I don't really know them or which 6 plex they live in but I know for sure it is not in Mother's 6 plex. Usually people park in front of their own place. I asked them if they could find other parking as it is increasingly more difficult loading Mother in the vehicle I have sold to Mother's provider and of course my new vehicle. I have not heard from them but that was only yesterday. I asked the manager of the apt about having the space for Mother and she told me to get another letter from her dr. and they would put up another handicapped parking space for Mother as she lives in a handicapped apartment and has the blue handicapped tag we hang in the vehicles.
> 
> Hopefully this all works out. I did this work first about the handicapped sign but then I thought it sort of rude not to let the people know first about moving rather than just kicking them out. Do you all think I did the right thing? I have to shower and clean up.
> 
> It is 66 degrees this morning and it is heavenly and our days only get to high 80's now and that pleases me greatly.
> 
> I have spent many hours thinking and working out logistics for Mother and trying to get all her needs met. Yesterday she got all her Ensures (93) for the month and they were too heavy to move them in so I called her provider and they live so close and were happy to run over and bring them in for her. I am blessed to have these two people in our lives, both Tammy and Jesse. We are very fortunate.
> 
> Did you all have a chance to watch the educational station last night and see the death and the civil war program?
> 
> y'all take care and talk at ya lataaaaaaaaaaa... joe p.


----------



## preston

she had nine strawberry - five girls - four boys - i am going to try to get lexi over here today to take some pictures and help me post them.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is five minutes shy of 24 hours since the beginning of the puppy saga - i am going to bed - hickory and the pups are sleeping and soon so shall i.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam, How many puppies did Hickory have? How is she doing? Will we get to see pictures later?
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

yean baileysmom -- welcome to the tea party - and glad you tried the snickerdoodles.

i always cut and paste and save into my document file.

looking forward to see you as often as you can make it.

sam



baileysmom said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> daralene - i keep wondering if she is logged in - she has no white blocks to type in and when she clicks on reply under someone's post it still doesn't work. i told her to contact admin to see if they oould help - maybe you can get her on also.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie I have gone back now to September 11th, and can't locate it- can you recall the title of the thread?
> 
> 
> 
> It was on the Sept. 15 Forum, I think. And it may have just been titled TP. I'll keep looking for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> someone posted the link, a page or so back!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-110056-1.html
> And it was about how the Original Poster wanted to join the Tea Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turns out the lady who wants to post here and had trouble is from near where I live and I'm so excited as we are going to get together for lunch next Wednesday. My first KP lunch!!!!! So excited. We are taking our knitting. Something simple so we can talk. :lol: :lol: :lol: I told her she can PM me if she still has trouble getting in on TP again. Another KP member from around here is organizing the lunch so 3 of us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam,

I am logged in. I can get into the TP, just can't bookmark as all I get are pop-up ads. I've logged in, logged out, all that good stuff, just cannot bookmark, so I just cut and paste into a word doc and save it that way.[/quote]


----------



## preston

sorlenna -- absolutely gorgeous - great color - beautiful patten - thanks for sharing.
'
sam



Sorlenna said:


> After reading the comments about charts, I think I will write this one out--so it will take a while before the pattern's ready...but here is a picture, anyway!


----------



## preston

i have nine babies all having colic at the same time - lol

mother and babies doing fine - their cute chubby bellies - i feel fine too. took a nap this morning after breakfast.

sunny and blue skies but in the low seventies - definite feel of fall in the air.

sam


----------



## master of none

sam, that site is "Jig Zone.com" many many puzzles


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> poledra - i went to "jigsaw.com but your site did not come up -am i missing something?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy: There is a site called Jigsaw.com where they have all kinds of puzzles that you can do on line. You can set the type of cut and the number of pieces which you want to accomplish and there are so many different kinds of subjects. I did a lot of them before I joined the tp. Now I don't have any time for puzzles.
> I am very tired tonight and I have a commission mtg. in the morning so I'll join again tomorrow.
> Sam: I am so happy about your puppies. Unfortunately I was late for the blow by blow, but enjoyed reading later. Lots of black one. Yeah I wish one was mine. Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, I love that site Marge. My SM got me addicted to it. I like the feature that allows you to make puzzles from your pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hi Sam, try here http://www.jigzone.com/


----------



## Dreamweaver

when I try to copy, I get to my Word document and go to paste and it will always say that what I am copying is too big.... no matter how small. Must ask techie daughter what is going on......


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pammie.... I have been going to the 24 Hour Fitness at Campbell and Plano... If you are 65, your insurance may include Silver Sneakers, which gives you a free membership there, at the Y and at Curves.... Also,next week, 24 is letting you bring a guest all week for seniors week or some such.... Want to go? Hope all the tests are fine. I had to go for a stress test awhile back but would lole to have another. I don't think the guy was paying much attention.... I did pass though....


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver said:


> Pammie.... I have been going to the 24 Hour Fitness at Campbell and Plano... If you are 65, your insurance may include Silver Sneakers, which gives you a free membership there, at the Y and at Curves.... Also,next week, 24 is letting you bring a guest all week for seniors week or some such.... Want to go? Hope all the tests are fine. I had to go for a stress test awhile back but would lole to have another. I don't think the guy was paying much attention.... I did pass though....


I would love to go, but I am subbing next week. I sure wish I wasn't! Thank you!


----------



## jheiens

Oh, golly, Marianne. That's just beautiful!!! Would love to be able to see that in person. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## preston

i just got an email from lion brand with this pattern - it is to be done on a martha stewart weaving loom - however it would be so easy to knit in one piece using three strands of yarn. the reason i mentioned it is - wouldn't this be a very swell way to wrap special gifts - be it christmas - birthday - what have you. it would be very easy to make a top as part of the one piece - using separate pieces of yarn tie it closed in several places - you could have the gift wrapped in white tissue which i generally do anyhow - then you really couldn't see what it was until it was opened - i just thought it was kind of a nice idea - and also a gift of a neat basket.

sam

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L20138.html?noImages=


----------



## preston

thanks 5mmdpns - it looks like a great site.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> poledra - i went to "jigsaw.com but your site did not come up -am i missing something?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy: There is a site called Jigsaw.com where they have all kinds of puzzles that you can do on line. You can set the type of cut and the number of pieces which you want to accomplish and there are so many different kinds of subjects. I did a lot of them before I joined the tp. Now I don't have any time for puzzles.
> I am very tired tonight and I have a commission mtg. in the morning so I'll join again tomorrow.
> Sam: I am so happy about your puppies. Unfortunately I was late for the blow by blow, but enjoyed reading later. Lots of black one. Yeah I wish one was mine. Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, I love that site Marge. My SM got me addicted to it. I like the feature that allows you to make puzzles from your pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Sam, try here http://www.jigzone.com/
Click to expand...


----------



## Maelinde

Sam - congrats to Hickory and her new sweet brood.

I hope all are well - pups, Hickory, and you.

Kiss them all on the nose for me. I know, lots of kisses. 

*hugs*

Maelinde


----------



## Maelinde

Strawberry4u said:


> It's so good to see you back and yes it has been a long time. Happy to hear your neck is doing better and your sweet cat is feeling like his old self with Meds. and special food.
> Take care and don't be a stranger.


It's nice to hear from you, too, Strawberry. How is your back doing? I remember the last time we chatted you were in some intense pain.

I hope you start feeling better soon.

All are still well here in our crazy apartment. Hopefully by year's end we'll be in a house. <fingers crossed>

Maelinde


----------



## Maelinde

I don't have a disabled spot, but I do have a reserved space that I pay a monthly fee for in my complex. People still park there all the time. I am the one who has to call the tow company.

People can't seem to read RESERVED on the space, or they just don't want to park 3 blocks down when folks have parties with lots of partygoers.

I can't wait until we get a house. We're looking extensively and have been sort of pre-approved for a loan. Randy mailed the documents we needed off to the loan officer this morning, so our fingers are crossed. Woo hoo! Wish us luck.



Marianne818 said:


> JoeP, I think it was very nice that you left the note, if they don't agree with you then I would notify the manager, I had to do that when Mom lived in her housing unit in Texas, as the people kept parking in her designated spot regardless of the notes and the warnings of the management, so they got towed!!!
> Myfanwy, I know there is no way to get all the projects done, :lol: so I plan on putting a picture in a card with a small gift (I have knit a lot of bookmarks while sitting at the hospitals). I know my friends and family do and will understand.


----------



## Maelinde

5mmdpns said:


> Avast me hearties!!! it is Talk Like a Pirate Day today! uuuuurrrrggghhhh, tis a nasty nor'easter that blows t'day, be flyin the sails at half mast fer now!
> 
> hahaha


I totally forgot!!! I should share a pic of me in my Renaissance Pirate Cap'n attire...


----------



## AZ Sticks

The drinking would be the problem for me too...so far I have avoided any and all major tests and problems and yes I am knocking on wood!!! Almost time to go back to the dr. and get the equipment disconnected. He really did pretty good today. I had to laugh at your comment about the internet - if DH doesn't like the information or directions he gets from the dr. then he just goes online until he finds something that works for him.....I have given up trying to control him when it comes to this stuff - it's his health - he's a grown man.... so I just pick up the pieces as quickly and quietly as I can!! I'm going to see how much I can get caught up before we leave - I won't get very far if I don't stop commenting on everyone's posts!!! AZ


Dreamweaver said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Dream I was hoping that you would be feeling better today. when do you go back to the pulmonary specialist??? Your DH is libel to punch him in the nose so leave G at home!!! Tomorrow is my DH's big 'pill cam' day - no food since this morning and nothing till noon tomorrow...nothing worse than a big guy who is hungry.....so I hope we can find something good on TV tonight to keep his mind busy!! I'll check in with all ya all tomorrow - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> I had a call into his office today and they want me to have a chest scan... I said no since I had one 5 weeks ago... but told them they could get a copy .... so now I have to wait for another phone call..... Yes, DH is furious and wqanting to know why they aren;t using the Mayo recommended meds. (He really needs to stop checking the internet.... if he had read far enough, he would know that that partiular drug is super dangerous for anyone with lung issues.... like me.... no way would I take it, if they did want to do it....)
> He is just so frustrated and so am I.
> 
> Sure hope all goes well tomorrow. I had that pill camera test done on dad and it was not bad at all and the picture were very interesting..... Still.. hate when surgery is not first thing in the morning.... just let me sleep until time to go...... The no drinking is more of an issue for me.. and ot even a piece of gum......
Click to expand...


----------



## Maelinde

Sorlenna said:


> After reading the comments about charts, I think I will write this one out--so it will take a while before the pattern's ready...but here is a picture, anyway!


Gorgeous work, Sorlenna!!!! Love the color, too.


----------



## Maelinde

Sam,

I wonder if it could be done on a different adjustable loom. I have 4 different authentic knitting boards in different sizes and sometimes the patterns translate pretty well to those.

I've never knit with needles - I am to scared. :lol:

Maelinde



preston said:


> i just got an email from lion brand with this pattern - it is to be done on a martha stewart weaving loom - however it would be so easy to knit in one piece using three strands of yarn. the reason i mentioned it is - wouldn't this be a very swell way to wrap special gifts - be it christmas - birthday - what have you. it would be very easy to make a top as part of the one piece - using separate pieces of yarn tie it closed in several places - you could have the gift wrapped in white tissue which i generally do anyhow - then you really couldn't see what it was until it was opened - i just thought it was kind of a nice idea - and also a gift of a neat basket.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L20138.html?noImages=


----------



## Maelinde

Well, I've finished Osiris' catnip pillow... I think I'm going to need a "take 3" on this one, as I'm not totally thrilled with it.

When binding off the loom, some of the stitches were a bit loose and came off, so I had to go in with a crochet hook to fix them, and then seam it up on the bottom. I think I sewed it too low and got a pillow 1 1/2" long when I had wanted one 3" long. :lol:

It will still work, just have to cut the adhesive velcro in half to fit properly, and we'll need to use those knee-high stockings to use as a catnip pouch before stuffing in the pillow.

Knowing Osiris, he'll tear it apart anyhow, so it doesn't really have to be perfect.

I'll get their blanket done hopefully by Christmas. I'm going to put it on the 28" adjustable knitting board. He's already picked out the color - weird cat. Caron brand Midnight Blue in the one pound size. Hopefully Tatiana will like it, too, cuz they're sharing that one.


----------



## AZ Sticks

It is stunning Sorlenna - just beautifullllllllll!!!!!!


Sorlenna said:


> After reading the comments about charts, I think I will write this one out--so it will take a while before the pattern's ready...but here is a picture, anyway!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Maelinde said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avast me hearties!!! it is Talk Like a Pirate Day today! uuuuurrrrggghhhh, tis a nasty nor'easter that blows t'day, be flyin the sails at half mast fer now!
> 
> hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> I totally forgot!!! I should share a pic of me in my Renaissance Pirate Cap'n attire...
Click to expand...

Maelinde, if you were not a proper pirate, I would declare you a beauty! As it is you must be declared "as ugly as 'ell in that prpr get up, ur missin ur peg leg"


----------



## AZ Sticks

too funny 5 - you always make me laugh!! AZ


5mmdpns said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avast me hearties!!! it is Talk Like a Pirate Day today! uuuuurrrrggghhhh, tis a nasty nor'easter that blows t'day, be flyin the sails at half mast fer now!
> 
> hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> I totally forgot!!! I should share a pic of me in my Renaissance Pirate Cap'n attire...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maelinde, if you were not a proper pirate, I would declare you a beauty! As it is you must be declared "as ugly as 'ell in that prpr get up, ur missin ur peg leg"
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

How cute is that??? Love it Mae - AZ


Maelinde said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avast me hearties!!! it is Talk Like a Pirate Day today! uuuuurrrrggghhhh, tis a nasty nor'easter that blows t'day, be flyin the sails at half mast fer now!
> 
> hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> I totally forgot!!! I should share a pic of me in my Renaissance Pirate Cap'n attire...
Click to expand...


----------



## margewhaples

Good afternoon all: The senior mtg was somewhat boring as the commission has only met twice. Issues were addressed for the Inglewood Center whose building has been razed and stalled for 6 years. The money issues to building have cause them to start anew. Their first plans were to have senior housing onsite. They then planned to have the parking lot several blocks away as there was no parking access in the city. Now they seem to go for underground parking(Stupid !)because the city is wrought with crime and this would make access very available. The housing has now been scrapped.
Issues of transportation and food quality and plain lack
of resources with the funds being continualy cut each year and sometimes months. We have been reduced from 100meals to 70. There are so many homeless here that is ridiculous.
Organizing the commission to function effectively between the city government and the services is just beginning.

Sam: I contact Jigsaw. com, Ive never had any problem.
Pet those cute little puppies on their belly for me. I always 
handled puppies each and every day and clipped nails once 
a wk. This kind of handling then was simple when they
became ready for sales. Also combed them with a flea comb daily and they began to love it so that grooming was never a problem. You maybe should give Hickory extra calcium since she has so many pups after the delivery and often they get depleted. Just a suggestion that may improve her recovery. This may be a source of the colic if there is some. I used esbilac and mirracoat with my animals. 
So long for now, Marlark marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns

AZ Sticks said:


> too funny 5 - you always make me laugh!! AZ
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avast me hearties!!! it is Talk Like a Pirate Day today! uuuuurrrrggghhhh, tis a nasty nor'easter that blows t'day, be flyin the sails at half mast fer now!
> 
> hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> I totally forgot!!! I should share a pic of me in my Renaissance Pirate Cap'n attire...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maelinde, if you were not a proper pirate, I would declare you a beauty! As it is you must be declared "as ugly as 'ell in that prpr get up, ur missin ur peg leg"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sticks u git ur eye patch on straight! en git lookin at de spy glass! lands a hoy matie! 
fire em guns they'r stormin de ropes! aye, 'eres cap'n jack ta save us looties!


----------



## preston

puppies


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> puppies


great to see the brood!


----------



## Sorlenna

OH, how lovely and sweet the pups are!


----------



## flyty1n

We find that black tea often helps. Also, ask your doctor to prescribe some ondansetron, also known as Zofran. It seems to help our chemo patients.


----------



## 5mmdpns

The labradoodles are all so cute!!! all nine!!! love the pink toes, is this one a girl? The nicest tempered labradoodle I met was a pale golden color and she loved to play! My but she was big too!!! My mini schnauzer was only 4 months old and she just loved to lay down and have my Lucky play all over her! We met this labradoodle at a dialysis camp and it was owned by the camp director.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Joe, I think you did right by putting the note out for the driver of the "offending" vehicle. The place your Mother pays rent on includes her parking space/spot. It should only be "her" vehicle that is parked there not someone else's vehicle especially if they do not even live in that complex. It may have to be towed if the person who owns the vehicle does not comply with this. (Sometimes a little persuasive encouragement is required). Hopefully it does not come down to that but the spot does belong to your Mother. Have a great day!


And it may simply be that they had realsied that she didn't have a car. That happened at my daughters once her park was always used when we went. So one day I left a note and they never parked there again. I think that it had seemed reasonable for them to use the park as it was often empty but most people do want to do the right thing by others and so the note may be all that is needed. And much nicer way of doing it than getting managment involved unnecessarily.


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, the puppies are precious! I want one! But, I can't. I have enough of my own, but they sure are tempting. How big is Hickory? When not pregnant! My labradoodle is twice as big as they predicted. He is a big boy, but I wouldn't trade him for anything. I love my babies!


----------



## darowil

Redkimba said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> wot de ell, o'course e wears dem skull n cross bones on em dere sox, de argyle just dont seem right, so it doesnt on a day like tday! n de jolly roger be a'flyin in de wind too! :hunf: :shock: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> How 'bout these, dearie?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pirate-socks
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skull-socks
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skull-stockings
> **I'm plotting to knit these. :twisted:
> 
> EDIT to add:
> I can't believe it - Arrgyle socks:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aargh-gyle-socks
Click to expand...

I thought the third ones looked interesting- different to most skull s. But imagine finding arglye and skulls together, maybe the pirates could wear argyles afterall.


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> wot de ell, o'course e wears dem skull n cross bones on em dere sox, de argyle just dont seem right, so it doesnt on a day like tday! n de jolly roger be a'flyin in de wind too! :hunf: :shock: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> How 'bout these, dearie?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pirate-socks
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skull-socks
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skull-stockings
> **I'm plotting to knit these. :twisted:
> 
> EDIT to add:
> I can't believe it - Arrgyle socks:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aargh-gyle-socks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the third ones looked interesting- different to most skull s. But imagine finding arglye and skulls together, maybe the pirates could wear argyles afterall.
Click to expand...

"Bloody 'ell, why not? thems wot got um, got um!"


----------



## jheiens

preston said:


> i just got an email from lion brand with this pattern - it is to be done on a martha stewart weaving loom - however it would be so easy to knit in one piece using three strands of yarn. the reason i mentioned it is - wouldn't this be a very swell way to wrap special gifts - be it christmas - birthday - what have you. it would be very easy to make a top as part of the one piece - using separate pieces of yarn tie it closed in several places - you could have the gift wrapped in white tissue which i generally do anyhow - then you really couldn't see what it was until it was opened - i just thought it was kind of a nice idea - and also a gift of a neat basket.
> 
> What a neat idea,Sam. Two-gifts-in-one!!! Ohio Joy
> sam
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L20138.html?noImages=


----------



## jheiens

A-w-w-w-w-w-w!! They're so sweet. Isn't new life precious, no matter what variety?

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Sorlenna, your shawl is so pretty. I really like the yarn color, too. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover

gorgeous! You do beautiful work, designing and knitting!



Sorlenna said:


> After reading the comments about charts, I think I will write this one out--so it will take a while before the pattern's ready...but here is a picture, anyway!


----------



## charliesaunt

Puppies, and more puppies. They are precious. Thanks for posting the photos. I love the little bellies.


----------



## wannabear

Poor girl. She finally got them out of her belly, and now they're all attacking her from the outside. What a bunch of cuties!


----------



## Pup lover

The puppies are adorable, love the little white toes!


----------



## baileysmom

preston said:


> puppies


Congrats on the new babies. I didn't see the original post, how many did she have?i counted about 8.


----------



## baileysmom

preston said:


> puppies


Congrats on the new babies. I didn't see the original post, how many did she have?i counted about 8.sorry for the double post.


----------



## 5mmdpns

baileysmom said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> puppies
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new babies. I didn't see the original post, how many did she have?i counted about 8.sorry for the double post.
Click to expand...

On the second picture Sam posted, you can count 9 puppies. I could only find 8 on the first picture but there are 9 on the next one!


----------



## Joe P

Sam your puppies are very special and wonderful. Good luck to you all. I appreciate your comments all of you for your positives about my decision to do what I did about the parking at Mother's apt. I called Mother tonight and she does not see anyone parking in her spot tonight. We will see. talk lata, I want to knit. joe p.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> Sam your puppies are very special and wonderful. Good luck to you all. I appreciate your comments all of you for your positives about my decision to do what I did about the parking at Mother's apt. I called Mother tonight and she does not see anyone parking in her spot tonight. We will see. talk lata, I want to knit. joe p.


*chuckles* Knit ON! it is a great pass-time to do!!! :-D


----------



## darowil

preston said:


> puppies


Aren't they gorgeous?


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam, try here http://www.jigzone.com/


Now that I didn't need! Just spent time meant to be working on sorting out how to knit a copy of another jumper for someone on the kigswa instead.


----------



## Marianne818

Sorlenna said:


> After reading the comments about charts, I think I will write this one out--so it will take a while before the pattern's ready...but here is a picture, anyway!


Sorlenna, this is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!! I may have to try to knit a shawl again after seeing this ;-)


----------



## Marianne818

Sam the puppies are sooooo cute, showed the picture to C and she firmly stated NO PUPPIES  Oh well, we do have 4 dogs, LOL..but PJ is 14 (red and blue healer mix), Toots and Mandi are 13 and shitzu sisters, the baby is Cassie, she is a rescue, 2 yrs old Collie mix. She is the rambunctious one of the group, always wanting to play and be petted, the others, just lay around content to just chill out.


----------



## Marianne818

I get to go fishing in the morning, won't be going very early (low is supposed to be 50 so will be a bit chilly to be wading in the river :shock: Trout season is only for a few more weeks, so hope to be able to catch a few for one more grilling night! 
My way of grilling fresh trout is easy.. stuff cavity with quartered onions, lemon and garlic, drizzle with olive oil wrap in foil and cook on the grill. I really don't time how long they cook, probably around 20 minutes. I can usually tell by the feel, but that is the way I test my steaks also..the old palm trick the area just below your thumb the area right below the joint is for rare, just on the edge for medium and on the outside rim is well done. My DS insist on using a thermometer, but I'm always right, ;-) 
Mom is doing fine, had a good day today, DS was released and is home in his own bed, his step-daughter and her best friend are going to play tag checking in home him between jobs and schools (SD is working on her Masters in Epidemiology) works 2 jobs also. 
Will say goodnight to all sending hugs, loves and prayers all around. Hope to post pictures of some trout tomorrow ;-)


----------



## gottastch

What precious babies, Sam. So sweet! Good luck to you and Hickory, when they become active and start getting into mischief


----------



## Sorlenna

Thanks, everyone, for the compliments on the shawl. I'm working on the written part now...whew, it's taking me a long time, but it has actually helped me proofread the chart!

Marianne, I hope you catch a lot of fish and have a great time--so glad to hear your news.


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam, try here http://www.jigzone.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I didn't need! Just spent time meant to be working on sorting out how to knit a copy of another jumper for someone on the kigswa instead.
Click to expand...

Now really, I have your best intentions at heart. You make your jumper, then turn it into a puzzle!! How wonderful of a thing is that!!!! haahha :lol: *sigh* now your creations are never ending, what talent we are going to set up getting!! I can see your trophy case now!

How bout taking some of those wonderful pictures and turn them into puzzles?!


----------



## preston

you missed one baileysmom which is understandable being that six of them are black - there are nine there somewhere.

sam



baileysmom said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> puppies
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new babies. I didn't see the original post, how many did she have?i counted about 8.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam, try here http://www.jigzone.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I didn't need! Just spent time meant to be working on sorting out how to knit a copy of another jumper for someone on the kigswa instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now really, I have your best intentions at heart. You make your jumper, then turn it into a puzzle!! How wonderful of a thing is that!!!! haahha :lol: *sigh* now your creations are never ending, what talent we are going to set up getting!! I can see your trophy case now!
> 
> How bout taking some of those wonderful pictures and turn them into puzzles?!
Click to expand...

Wow- that sounds a great idea- I can just see the crocodile face as a puzzle- well many of the photos actually. But maybe I won't look into it just yet. 
And of course doing puzzles is good for making my brain work so keeping it exercised.


----------



## Strawberry4u

preston said:


> she had nine strawberry - five girls - four boys - i am going to try to get lexi over here today to take some pictures and help me post them.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is five minutes shy of 24 hours since the beginning of the puppy saga - i am going to bed - hickory and the pups are sleeping and soon so shall i.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam, How many puppies did Hickory have? How is she doing? Will we get to see pictures later?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I bet they are sooo cute.


----------



## margewhaples

Don't castigate yourself sam, I just spent 2 hours on a puzzle because I'm too stubborn to pick standard puzzle pieces and picked a large 3 and elegant cut. I have 'wasted"
time like this in the past before tp. Its been so long my password wouldn't work.
The puppies are precious. I would be in heaven just now as I loved having puppies and watching them develop. I weighed them every wk. and my shelties went from 6 oz to 1 lb in 1 wk.
Misty had exceptionally rich mild and only fed them for 3 wks.After that they were on their own and she would not nurse them. They were however able to maintain quite well on my enriched diet. I kept them for 4 months. I wish I could do it over again. 
Another field trip tomorrow. I wish I had more enthusiasm for them. I do usually like to get out. Lately, I am so tired by the time we get home.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## Strawberry4u

preston said:


> puppies


The puppies are precious and so beautiful,so is momma. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## preston

strawberry4u - there are pictures maybe four pages back.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> she had nine strawberry - five girls - four boys - i am going to try to get lexi over here today to take some pictures and help me post them.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is five minutes shy of 24 hours since the beginning of the puppy saga - i am going to bed - hickory and the pups are sleeping and soon so shall i.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam, How many puppies did Hickory have? How is she doing? Will we get to see pictures later?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet they are sooo cute.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Well I tried the puzzle- couldn't resist. It only came as a 20 piece. I will try putting in the link- don't know if it will work. http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/0115CEEF684?m=21250DC719.A43CFA1&z=6

It worked!


----------



## Sandy

preston said:


> puppies


Sam they are so precious! Wish I could be there! I love puppies!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Puppies are darling..... so little.... Hope hickory is doing well... 

Puzzle link is a horrible thing.... I had to go and do a puzzle immediately and was almost late taking mom to the dentist.... 

Tomorrow is knitting with my friend.... jsut don't know what project to take...... 

Marianne... so glad you are gtting to go fishing. Fresh trout..... YUM. 

Joe P. Looks like your note worked. I know it must be hard to see an empty space and not use it, but you do have to have good access for mom, Given that she is in a handocapped apartment, the management really should havethe appropriate number of handicapped spots though.... That makes enforcing so much easier].

Eyes are closing so I'm off to bed... Night all.


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> Puzzle link is a horrible thing.... I had to go and do a puzzle immediately and was almost late taking mom to the dentist....
> 
> .


I have wasted a lot of today on it- and I do have something I need to do!


----------



## darowil

Poor MAryanne, her lost luggage still has not turned up in Australia. She is getting a cold and decided to have a hot lemon and honey. Used her new mug she bought at Buckingham Palace- and it cracked at the bottom and the whole bottom has come up. So she is starting to sound like she has had enough.


----------



## preston

i'm ruined darowil - it's going on to three in the morning -guess what i have been doing? that can be addicting.

sam


----------



## pammie1234

darowil, my heart goes out to you and your daughter. It is so disappointing when things we bought for a memory break. The teapot my DD got me in London broke. It was the spout. I can glue it back, but it won't be usable. Hopefully her luggage will turn up soon. She has really had a frustrating time. I hope tomorrow will be a better day for her.


----------



## preston

sending maryanne bushels of calming healing energy - the luggage will come home - breathe in - breathe out - i hope she is not too stressed out and will just relax - all willl come in due time. tell her - think of the stories she has to tell - i bed no one has had a journey quite like hers.

darowil will have the perfect words to say to make it all better - that is what mothers do best.

sam



darowil said:


> Poor MAryanne, her lost luggage still has not turned up in Australia. She is getting a cold and decided to have a hot lemon and honey. Used her new mug she bought at Buckingham Palace- and it cracked at the bottom and the whole bottom has come up. So she is starting to sound like she has had enough.


----------



## darowil

Sam you had better get to bed. I dragged myself away long enough to work out how many stitches are in the jumper and even have the needles sitting in front of me to work out which to swatch with first.
Yes as I said to her it is disappointing enough when things break because of your actions (and reminded her of a mug I bought myself- and threw it on the floor first time I went to use it; amazingly enough despite dropping it on concrete only the handle broke). But when it is beyond your control and you get no use of it it is so much worse. I told her to get David to glue it, she may be able to drink cold drinks from it and at least she can still see it. It sounds like the whole bottom simply seperated from the sides.


----------



## Dreamweaver

I have a beutiful pot of pitch black clay from a cetain village in Mexico.. a gift. Naturally, 2 very young and rambuctious kittens climbed the wover woon blinds very high to get to the shelf near the ceiling and shoved it off. It took lots of patient hours to glue it together and it now sits in my studio on top of a wall cabinet. No way for a cat to get to it and just high enough to not see any lines. Tell Maryanne to glue the bottom and find a little galss juice glass to go into it.. It can hold a small bouquet of floweres..

It is not 3:00 on the nose and I am going to bed. Like Sam, I've been doing puzzles.... Those of us with addictive personalities should have a button that locks all those sites up....... Morning sure is going to come early. Night all.


----------



## melyn

awwwww Sam the puppies are so adorable, its a good job I live so far away lol


----------



## NanaCaren

The leaves are turning color, a sure sign autumn has arrived.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Beautiful! Hope you will be selling it. (the pattern that is)


Sorlenna said:


> After reading the comments about charts, I think I will write this one out--so it will take a while before the pattern's ready...but here is a picture, anyway!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam just saw the pictures of Hickory and pups...adoreable! Wish I could get one but alas I already have 5 dogs and 4 cats.


----------



## baileysmom

preston said:


> you missed one baileysmom which is understandable being that six of them are black - there are nine there somewhere.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> baileysmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> puppies
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new babies. I didn't see the original post, how many did she have?i counted about 8.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks Sam, it was kind of hard, all huddled together. Puppies are like babies, you can never have just one, until they grow up and get into everything! Good luck and hope they are going well.

Carol


----------



## Marianne818

darowil said:


> Well I tried the puzzle- couldn't resist. It only came as a 20 piece. I will try putting in the link- don't know if it will work. http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/0115CEEF684?m=21250DC719.A43CFA1&z=6
> 
> It worked!


got it done in 1:02 :!: :!: :lol: I had forgotten that I am on this site, Thank you, I love puzzles.


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> The leaves are turning color, a sure sign autumn has arrived.


Beautiful NanaCaren, I love the colors of autumn!! Thank you for sharing :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Marianne818 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I tried the puzzle- couldn't resist. It only came as a 20 piece. I will try putting in the link- don't know if it will work. http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/0115CEEF684?m=21250DC719.A43CFA1&z=6
> 
> It worked!
> 
> 
> 
> got it done in 1:02 :!: :!: :lol: I had forgotten that I am on this site, Thank you, I love puzzles.
Click to expand...

Better be careful Marianne- Sam, Dreamweaver and myself have been puzzling madly all day its very addictive.


----------



## Marianne818

My friend is here to sit with Mom.. so I am outta here for the day :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Sending wishes and prayers for all to have a wonderful day/evening take care in all that you do, each and everyone are an important part of our party!! 
Now where did I leave my truck keys.. :lol: :lol: :lol: ;-) ;-) 

Ta Ta for now


----------



## Sorlenna

Caren, lovely trees! Ours may turn well (last year, they were rather drab, going from green to brown almost overnight, it seemed--I blame the drought)...I hope so, anyway. I did see a little yellow in the trees by the river on Tuesday. We'll have to see how they look in a few days.

I got too tired to finish typing the pattern last night; I will do my best to get it today. I have forgotten, since I've been charting, how complex written patterns can seem! :shock:

As for that puzzle site, I know better than to look at all...!


----------



## Redkimba

Sam - thank you for posting pictures of the puppies. It really made my morning better.

NanaCaren - lovely view of trees with real autumn-color leaves. Most of the time here, trees just go from green to dead brown...

I was having a fairly good morning until I got to work. I found an expired salad dressing bottle in the fridge. When I turned to toss it in the trash, I almost threw it onto a co-worker who was standing in front of the receptacle. When I asked her to move, she went off about "don't tell me what to do; if you want to be alone, just make your breakfast at midnight", then stomps out of the kitchen.

Geez, some folks don't need to be acknowledged until AFTER they have that first cup of coffee or tea....

The puppy pictures made me feel much better.


----------



## knittycritter

Hi Sam,

The cookie recipe I have not tried but it is on my list of bakes to make. The Tomato Gratin really looks like it would be so good and can't wait until Saturday to pick up some fresh tomatoes to try this recipe on. Fall/Autumn is my favorite time of year and can't wait until cooler temps arrive here in the deep south. Its has been a long hot summer so cooler temps are appreciated. Leaves are already starting to drop off the trees here on a few types but mostly everything is still green. I hope by mid October I can venture out to the North Ga mountains to see all the colors of fall in their glory. Are the trees where you are at changing colors yet? Well I won't keep you but I hope you have a great day!!


KnittyCritter


----------



## knittycritter

My favorite time of year and love the inviting cooler temps after such an oppressive hot summer. Love the colors of fall. 

Happy Knitting!


----------



## gottastch

Good morning all! Today is house cleaning day for me. The kitchen will be the worst. After making the apple butter, I got a little crazy with my immersion blender and managed to make gooey splatters that must now be cleaned up that I didn't see yesterday - shoot! 

While cleaning out our extra refrigerator downstairs, dear MIL and FIL left us a watermelon from their garden. My dear SIL LOVES watermelon rind pickles but I don't care for them. I thought that since I've been giving canning treats to the family for Christmas the past few years, I would surprise her by making some of those watermelon rind pickles - since I'm definitely still in the 'canning mode' - ha! I think she will be tickled to receive them...I hope so anyway. I found a recipe to make clear apple jelly but have a few ingredients to purchase yet so after the house gets its cleaning today, maybe I can make it tomorrow, after the grocery shopping is done. I am determined to fill up the rest of my empty jars...we will see how far I get!

How is Hickory holding up so far, Sam? I bet she is a good mom!

I sent the jigsaw puzzle link to dear MIL and she too has been busy putting puzzles together since yesterday   I haven't looked at it yet but I definitely will.

I have one triangle left to stitch and my scarf will be complete - hooray! Yes, I even have the required 39 stitches - hahahaha. 

Just curious - Daralene, what yarn did you pick out to start your shawl? What color? How is the KAL going? I see there are quite a few pages in that thread already. Do you just jump in and start whenever? Just what I need - another project on the needles...but oh, so much fun 

Everyone have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## flockie

Sam,
Congrats to Hickory and you on another successful litter. The pictures are too cute. Can't wait to see them grow!

Flockie


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> Well I tried the puzzle- couldn't resist. It only came as a 20 piece. I will try putting in the link- don't know if it will work. http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/0115CEEF684?m=21250DC719.A43CFA1&z=6
> 
> It worked!


It sure did!!! Thanks for doing that! I expected the gater to snap his jaws at me!!!! (I been watching too much national geographic chanels!!!! haha) :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

gottastch said:


> Just curious - Daralene, what yarn did you pick out to start your shawl? What color? How is the KAL going? I see there are quite a few pages in that thread already. Do you just jump in and start whenever? Just what I need - another project on the needles...but oh, so much fun
> 
> Everyone have a wonderful day!!!


It's a rusty orange with gold flecks. The photo of it is on page 36. It is deeper in color than the photo shows. I just have a few rows done at the very beginning. Yikes, that is going and so is the sock workshop. Thought the sock workshop didn't begin until Oct. I'm soooooo behind.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Need to be getting dressed and out of here but justsaw on Facebook the GD is the DMV (Dept. of Motor Vehicles) taking driving test and they have flunked the first 3. Can't leave the computer till I know....... High drama..... 

Yes, TV man showed up at O dark 30... The TV was on it's best behaviour. (It may be that DH should not be allowed to operate remote!)


----------



## daralene

Here is the latest from Ben's mother:

Ben is feeling much better today! Thank you for all of your prayers. He has been eating a little at a time and keeping it down. &#9829;

Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. I imagine we will need prayers for the chemo reaction until he is done. He has been so bad and blood count down so he hasn't been able to have his next treatment, but sounds like he will have it soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver

YEAH...... Another teenaged driver unleashed...... Scares me to death, but a big relief for Mom & Dad Chauffuering Inc. NOW I can get dressed.....


----------



## Lurker 2

That is good to see the seasons coming and going, NanaCaren!

Daralene, Prayers for Ben!

Up on the breadbaking detail- nearly 3am

Hope the trout are biting, Marianne!

Happy Day, to everyone!


----------



## daralene

knittycritter said:


> My favorite time of year and love the inviting cooler temps after such an oppressive hot summer. Love the colors of fall.
> 
> Happy Knitting!


Have seen trees changing color and love this time of year too.


----------



## Joe P

I have such wonderful news: The lady moved her vehicle down the row of vehicles and is not parking in the spot in front of Mother's 6 plex. The spots are not assigned but most people park in front of their unit and that is why I was asking particularly Mother being on the walker and cane sometimes with loading it was getting more difficult. 

I told Mother I would write a thank you note and Mom said, "leave it alone." So, I will do that. She lives there I don't. 

The trees beginning to change are beautiful and I have to tell you we have so little of that down here in Texas, our change of the seasons is so little and so very subtle you hardly even recognize it. We do have some trees that change but they are by the rivers in the Hill Country down here. But, y'all know how I love it here and there are things I miss but the positives outweigh the negatives. 

Take care. joe p


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver...Congratulations to GD. She must be so excited. I sure do understand your fears though. :shock: 

Myfanwy...You are up and at em early again. I went to bed around 3 am our time. Don't know why as I was exhausted. Too tired to knit so I watched the new episodes of Doc Martin on Netflix. Had me laughing out loud but didn't wake up DH.

Good morning to you too and to all who join us! It is a glorious day for sure with the sun shining and it feel warm in the sun. The squirrels tails sure are bushy and this makes me dread winter a little. Bad harvest on my fruit trees so that is a mixed message. Remember usually both were good when the winter was to be bad.

DS is in a band that is in Nebraska now and tomorrow in Colorado. They were in Cleveland and I told DS too bad I hadn't known. We could have told our friends there, but he said it is really loud music, rock/ska. I don't even know what ska is. LOL Will have to look that up. Later after a return home they will leave for Colorado, Las Vegas, 5 cities in California, Portland, OR, and Seattle WA. That will be a long tour. He is lucky his wife shares in his dream. Normally he is not on tour, thank goodness for his family. He is in so many groups, I can't keep up with them all. Just read that ska music is Carribean and Jamaican style. I like that. Must be the rock part that is so loud or else they adapt it to rock volume. Miss him and hope he stays safe.

Marianne...Hey there...Hope the fishing is good!!

Joe...Great job with the parking. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Mom was cute with the "Leave it alone."


----------



## Lurker 2

I am really glad for you Joe, that the problem seems to be solved!


----------



## Lurker 2

Daralene- you have to remember that the other side of the story is my very early bed time! I like to have the opportunity to listen to the BBC news on the telly- I have an ear on that, as I catch up with the TP, and see if there is anything else on the KP that I want to keep up with. We have no system to record at present- and it is not worth doing anything until the whole system is digital- by the end of next year- the Beeb finishes around 5-15am, often doesn't start till around two- so I have a very narrow window, to get the slant on the news that I prefer.
Hope you are enjoying your day- how are the knitting and rugging projects?


----------



## oddball

Just to let you all know - I watched the 1st episode of the 3rd series of Downton Abbey. It promises to be as good as the last two. I am sure I read somewhere that they will be doing a Christmas one again. Can't wait. I'm hoping that some of you will be able to see it too.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Daralene- you have to remember that the other side of the story is my very early bed time! I like to have the opportunity to listen to the BBC news on the telly- I have an ear on that, as I catch up with the TP, and see if there is anything else on the KP that I want to keep up with. We have no system to record at present- and it is not worth doing anything until the whole system is digital- by the end of next year- the Beeb finishes around 5-15am, often doesn't start till around two- so I have a very narrow window, to get the slant on the news that I prefer.
> Hope you are enjoying your day- how are the knitting and rugging projects?


Not good...So much pain in my thumbs. Hard to hold a glass of water or even get dressed. Think today is quite a bit better. This started just after I had my shingles vaccine. My body is so reactive to anything and I'm just thinking that once I am done reacting to the shot I will be fine. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Haven't gotten much of anything done but did take a long bath with epson salts. I'm very behind on everything!!!! It is a gorgeous day though and hope I get outside and get a little sun.


----------



## daralene

oddball said:


> Just to let you all know - I watched the 1st episode of the 3rd series of Downton Abbey. It promises to be as good as the last two. I am sure I read somewhere that they will be doing a Christmas one again. Can't wait. I'm hoping that some of you will be able to see it too.


I can't wait till I can get it on Netflix. Probably will be a while. :-(


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene- you have to remember that the other side of the story is my very early bed time! I like to have the opportunity to listen to the BBC news on the telly- I have an ear on that, as I catch up with the TP, and see if there is anything else on the KP that I want to keep up with. We have no system to record at present- and it is not worth doing anything until the whole system is digital- by the end of next year- the Beeb finishes around 5-15am, often doesn't start till around two- so I have a very narrow window, to get the slant on the news that I prefer.
> Hope you are enjoying your day- how are the knitting and rugging projects?
> 
> 
> 
> Not good...So much pain in my thumbs. Hard to hold a glass of water or even get dressed. Think today is quite a bit better. This started just after I had my shingles vaccine. My body is so reactive to anything and I'm just thinking that once I am done reacting to the shot I will be fine. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Haven't gotten much of anything done but did take a long bath with epson salts. I'm very behind on everything!!!! It is a gorgeous day though and hope I get outside and get a little sun.
Click to expand...

oops, hit thewrong key- Just goes to show that Medical science still has a long way to go- the body can be so complex!


----------



## daralene

daralene said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious - Daralene, what yarn did you pick out to start your shawl? What color? How is the KAL going? I see there are quite a few pages in that thread already. Do you just jump in and start whenever? Just what I need - another project on the needles...but oh, so much fun
> 
> Everyone have a wonderful day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a rusty orange with gold flecks. The photo of it is on page 36. It is deeper in color than the photo shows. I just have a few rows done at the very beginning. Yikes, that is going and so is the sock workshop. Thought the sock workshop didn't begin until Oct. I'm soooooo behind.
Click to expand...

Gottasch...This is the first KAL I have done. I was reading some things by Designer1234 and she said that she will keep the Workshops on KP so that we can do them at any time and all the information will be there, so I would say, yes...sounds like you can jump in at any time. She also said that she is not calling them KAL any more since she wants to leave them on there for people to use anytime. Hope that helps. Did you also know that 5mmdpns is doing a sock one?


----------



## Sorlenna

daralene said:


> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to let you all know - I watched the 1st episode of the 3rd series of Downton Abbey. It promises to be as good as the last two. I am sure I read somewhere that they will be doing a Christmas one again. Can't wait. I'm hoping that some of you will be able to see it too.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait till I can get it on Netflix. Probably will be a while. :-(
Click to expand...

We get that on PBS, so I will have to check the schedule. I know he'll want to watch it, too.

Today is a work day, so I won't get to the pattern for a bit, but I think I might be able to get it ready to post tomorrow morning. I am now thinking about attempting a similar version only in crochet--kept me awake last night thinking about it! lol


----------



## Strawberry4u

daralene said:


> Here is the latest from Ben's mother:
> 
> Ben is feeling much better today! Thank you for all of your prayers. He has been eating a little at a time and keeping it down. ♥
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. I imagine we will need prayers for the chemo reaction until he is done. He has been so bad and blood count down so he hasn't been able to have his next treatment, but sounds like he will have it soon.


Healing prayers for Ben and many thoughts and prayers for the family this is a rough time for all.


----------



## Strawberry4u

NanaCaren said:


> The leaves are turning color, a sure sign autumn has arrived.


Here in Las Vegas don't get to see the change of seasons. It's wonderful to see your picture of the trees turning. Thank You for sharing.


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious - Daralene, what yarn did you pick out to start your shawl? What color? How is the KAL going? I see there are quite a few pages in that thread already. Do you just jump in and start whenever? Just what I need - another project on the needles...but oh, so much fun
> 
> Everyone have a wonderful day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a rusty orange with gold flecks. The photo of it is on page 36. It is deeper in color than the photo shows. I just have a few rows done at the very beginning. Yikes, that is going and so is the sock workshop. Thought the sock workshop didn't begin until Oct. I'm soooooo behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gottasch...This is the first KAL I have done. I was reading some things by Designer1234 and she said that she will keep the Workshops on KP so that we can do them at any time and all the information will be there, so I would say, yes...sounds like you can jump in at any time. She also said that she is not calling them KAL any more since she wants to leave them on there for people to use anytime. Hope that helps. Did you also know that 5mmdpns is doing a sock one?
Click to expand...

Designer1234 has several KAL and workshops going. We changed the sock KAL to a sock workshop due to the number of newbie knitters we had and so much more teaching was involved than the nonfelted slipper KAL. The link is at the bottom of my posts on the signature line for the Basic Sock Workshop.


----------



## budasha

margewhaples said:


> Maelinde: I forgot to welcome you back alsol. I'm hoping your back wil remain good. I have low back paim a lot amd then spasms in my flank area too. I blame it on fibro.
> The doctor has given me morphine after many many years of trying to use other analgesics. I probably have neuropathy also. I have been falling asleep while I am typing so Ill catch up with everyone tomorrow. So long marlark Marge.


Marge and anyone else who is interested - saw an interview on CanadaAm this morning with a Dr. Joe Gabrielle who has come up with a cream to help with pain and nerve relief. It's called LivRelief. Please go to Canadaam.ctv.ca (program Sept.20) and you will find LivRelief. Read all about it and see if it might help you. I'm going to our local health food store to get some. Hopefully it will help my DH who has chronic back pain and neuropathy. It costs $29.95 for 50g and I think it's worth a try.


----------



## budasha

DenverVet - welcome. It's so nice to see more men joining us.


----------



## budasha

inishowen said:


> Welcome to the newbie from Northern Ireland. Can I ask a question about fibro? I have suffered pain and numbness in my feet for 8 months. I am having tests but I wonder how those with fibro started and what symptoms.


Have you been tested for diabetes? My DH has diabetes and his feet are often painful.


----------



## budasha

Dreamweaver said:


> Back from the dentist. Gosh, I thought once I had a crown, I would be home free... NOT... Decay under the crown means you get to pay for the crown all over again..... and again .... and again. It seems the insurance refused to pay for the last crown so I am getting the next 2 or 3 pre-approved... Hope it doesn't take too long, as I want the work done this insurance year and it is up in Jan...  Looks like I get to spend another day talking to insurance people and Dr.s and trying to get things straightened out.....


I know just how you feel. Also had a crown replaced and am now scheduled to get 5 more in the front. Have an appointment next week but will have to cancel because I'm having radiation again. Planning starts Monday and then I get my appointments scheduled. Aint life grand


----------



## budasha

daralene said:


> Got a message from Ben's mother. Ben is the 14 yr. old being treated for leukemia:
> 
> "Nausea, vomiting, tremors,chills... its a rough week. Has been rough now for the last 3 weeks. Please keep praying for Ben. ♥ ♥ ♥"
> 
> He has not been able to have his chemo treatments.
> Any prayers would be appreciated :thumbup: He just turned 14. The school has arranged for a computer in the classroom so he can see the class from home on his computer and try to keep up but it doesn't sound like he is well enough to do any work. My goodness there is so much heartbreak. Dear Marianne818 with her son, those who have lost spouses and children, those who are dealing with illnesses of young and old, surgeries, etc. Prayers for all of you and I so appreciate your thoughts, love and care for this precious young boy in Ohio.


So sorry to hear more bad news for Ben. Sending prayers and healing thoughts to him and Marianne's son and everyone else who is in need.


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maelinde: I forgot to welcome you back alsol. I'm hoping your back wil remain good. I have low back paim a lot amd then spasms in my flank area too. I blame it on fibro.
> The doctor has given me morphine after many many years of trying to use other analgesics. I probably have neuropathy also. I have been falling asleep while I am typing so Ill catch up with everyone tomorrow. So long marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> Marge and anyone else who is interested - saw an interview on CanadaAm this morning with a Dr. Joe Gabrielle who has come up with a cream to help with pain and nerve relief. It's called LivRelief. Please go to Canadaam.ctv.ca (program Sept.20) and you will find LivRelief. Read all about it and see if it might help you. I'm going to our local health food store to get some. Hopefully it will help my DH who has chronic back pain and neuropathy. It costs $29.95 for 50g and I think it's worth a try.
Click to expand...

The active medicinal ingredients to relieve the pain are Capsicum annuum L. (Solanaceae), Cayenne0.075%

These are nothing "new" on the medical frontlines and while these are great to try, they are not a guarantee to work for everyone. Take the information as to this product and its name to your pharmacy and talk to your pharmacist about this. You will likely be able to find a less expensive product that has the same active ingredients. I am just stating these things because I dont want anyone to be "ripped" off by investing in something that you may have tried before and does not work. Talk to your pharmacist.


----------



## budasha

preston said:


> think seven is going to be it - four females and three males - crawling all over their box - noisy - adorable. now i need to get ready to go to the doctor at two - and i am not moving very fast.
> 
> sam


Congratulations - now you and Hickory can get some much needed sleep :lol: :lol: Can hardly wait to see the pics.


----------



## budasha

preston said:


> somewtime during my shower hickory had number eight - all black. heidi was guessing nine - she may get her guess.
> 
> sam


Holy smokes - she's still at it. Poor girl!


----------



## budasha

daralene said:


> Ok...Here's some knitting along with rug hooking. Remember, I'm just learning rug hooking so this is my very first piece.
> 
> The bag is a rainbow colorwork bag on Ravelry by our teacher, Natyan (Tina Turner) It is done with continental on the left hand with the light color and throwing with the right hand on the dark color. Also uses 2 sets of circular needles.
> 
> The rust colored yarn with gold flecks is for the Holbrook shawl KAL.
> 
> The scarf...I hope I can find the pattern to this. Had so many trips to Ohio with illnesses, showers, a funeral, etc., that it has been put off. The yarn has a gorgeous sparkly silver going through it. I wanted to be further along on the rainbow bag but figured this was a good time to show some knitting.


You've got a good start on your rug hooking. I'm sure you'll enjoy doing it. Is the yarn for your scarf mohair? I've got some and don't know what to make with it. I've seen comments about it being difficult to knit so I've been putting it off. Your yarn for the shawl looks lovely - still don't have mine and no idea when it's coming.


----------



## budasha

I'm only on page 36 and there are stilkl 20 more to go. Gotta go now - am taking pet to vet. He's got a bad cough and it seems to be getting worse - poor guy sounds like he's going to bring his toenails up. Tata for now.


----------



## preston

you mean you can't hear them squeal in kent - collectively when they squeal it sounds like a slaughter house - lol -- i was watching them this morning - they were piling up after eating - each jockeying for position - have to be touching someone - laying on someone - when they are all satisfied you can hardly tell whose head goes with which body - too much fun. already getting pressure from the grandchildren to keep the white one.

sam



melyn said:


> awwwww Sam the puppies are so adorable, its a good job I live so far away lol


----------



## Joe P

Back to y'all and i am still at the laundry, kitchen scrubbing, (God, the sinks and the faucets down here even with our water softener build up such calcium that I have to use my special tub and sink cleaner I order), changing the beds, washing the down pillows and drying them, folding laundry, dustmopping as I go and started the dishwasher after the sink was cleaned, oh I scrubbed the top of the stove and grates that were full of grease from last night that was not cleaned afterwards. I have great issues with things not clean. I had a friend who never dusted much and he said don't touch it and you won't notice so everything in the house was dull and not clean. I hated to sit down anywhere as the furniture probably was never vacuumed. I had a housekeeper who swept around the scatter rugs and even mopped around them, would not vacuum the furniture ever, would not wash a window, or wash the glass on the pictures and never moved anything when dusting just used these duster clingy things that was somewhat good but lift anything up and there was a ring of dust under it. She lasted two weeks and I fired her. I had another housekeeper and I told her I would show her how I wanted her to clean and she said no one would show her how to clean. I said I guess that means you won't be working here. I did have housekeepers in the B&B and I trained them my way and paid them very well and gave them all the tips left by the clients every day. They did very well and I had no problems. I guess I just am too particular and that is the way it is. God, knows what I will do if I can't get up and clean my own cottage. humpf. he he. So I can be called the housekeeper witch or what is the word for a male witch? Can't remember. take boys and girls, joe p.


----------



## Joe P

Back to y'all and i am still at the laundry, kitchen scrubbing, (God, the sinks and the faucets down here even with our water softener build up such calcium that I have to use my special tub and sink cleaner I order), changing the beds, washing the down pillows and drying them, folding laundry, dustmopping as I go and started the dishwasher after the sink was cleaned, oh I scrubbed the top of the stove and grates that were full of grease from last night that was not cleaned afterwards. I have great issues with things not clean. I had a friend who never dusted much and he said don't touch it and you won't notice so everything in the house was dull and not clean. I hated to sit down anywhere as the furniture probably was never vacuumed. I had a housekeeper who swept around the scatter rugs and even mopped around them, would not vacuum the furniture ever, would not wash a window, or wash the glass on the pictures and never moved anything when dusting just used these duster clingy things that was somewhat good but lift anything up and there was a ring of dust under it. She lasted two weeks and I fired her. I had another housekeeper and I told her I would show her how I wanted her to clean and she said no one would show her how to clean. I said I guess that means you won't be working here. I did have housekeepers in the B&B and I trained them my way and paid them very well and gave them all the tips left by the clients every day. They did very well and I had no problems. I guess I just am too particular and that is the way it is. God, knows what I will do if I can't get up and clean my own cottage. humpf. he he. So I can be called the housekeeper witch or what is the word for a male witch? Can't remember. take boys and girls, joe p.


----------



## preston

with that many settleg what is one more.

sam



settleg said:


> Sam just saw the pictures of Hickory and pups...adoreable! Wish I could get one but alas I already have 5 dogs and 4 cats.


----------



## Joe P

I meant "take care boys and girls" sorry. joe p.


----------



## preston

nanacaren - beautiful trees - one tree outside my window is beginning to turn gold - not sure we will get any vibrant colors this year or not - takes a good killing frost to get the sap running and the leaves a brilliant color.

sam


NanaCaren said:


> The leaves are turning color, a sure sign autumn has arrived.


----------



## preston

knittycritter - so glad you stopped by - haven't seen you for a while - hope you enjoy the tomato gratin - think i could make a meal just eating that.

hope to see you again real soon.

sam



knittycritter said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> The cookie recipe I have not tried but it is on my list of bakes to make. The Tomato Gratin really looks like it would be so good and can't wait until Saturday to pick up some fresh tomatoes to try this recipe on. Fall/Autumn is my favorite time of year and can't wait until cooler temps arrive here in the deep south. Its has been a long hot summer so cooler temps are appreciated. Leaves are already starting to drop off the trees here on a few types but mostly everything is still green. I hope by mid October I can venture out to the North Ga mountains to see all the colors of fall in their glory. Are the trees where you are at changing colors yet? Well I won't keep you but I hope you have a great day!!
> 
> KnittyCritter


----------



## preston

you better watcy out gottastch - it gets real addicting - cleaning house will never get done.

sam



gottastch said:


> I sent the jigsaw puzzle link to dear MIL and she too has been busy putting puzzles together since yesterday   I haven't looked at it yet but I definitely will.


----------



## preston

yeah flockie - was wondering where you were - hope they aren't working you too hard. looking forward to seeing you again real soon.

sam



flockie said:


> Sam,
> Congrats to Hickory and you on another successful litter. The pictures are too cute. Can't wait to see them grow!
> 
> Flockie


----------



## Lurker 2

a gentle sunrise, this morning!


----------



## daralene

Thank you for the prayers for Ben, Strawberry4u and Budasha.

So sorry to hear you have more radiation Budasha. Prayers for you too dear and hugs. Please be well!!


----------



## preston

beautiful myfanwy - you are right - it does look gentle and so very quiet.

sam

thanks for sharing.



myfanwy said:


> a gentle sunrise, this morning!


----------



## Gweniepooh

How true...and if I could afford one I would be right there making a purchase! LOL I just love dogs and have heard such wonderful things about the labradoodle.


preston said:


> with that many settleg what is one more.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam just saw the pictures of Hickory and pups...adoreable! Wish I could get one but alas I already have 5 dogs and 4 cats.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> you mean you can't hear them squeal in kent - collectively when they squeal it sounds like a slaughter house - lol -- i was watching them this morning - they were piling up after eating - each jockeying for position - have to be touching someone - laying on someone - when they are all satisfied you can hardly tell whose head goes with which body - too much fun. already getting pressure from the grandchildren to keep the white one.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> melyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> awwwww Sam the puppies are so adorable, its a good job I live so far away lol
Click to expand...

I got excited about this saying Kent as DH went to KSU and I worked there to put him through school, but alas, it is Kent, England where melyn is. :-( Yes, too far away to hear them squealing, but I'm listening very hard Sam.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> a gentle sunrise, this morning!


Just gorgeous!!! Thank you Myfanwy

Also thank you NanaCaren. So nice to see your photos again too. Can't wait for those upstate colors.


----------



## daralene

budasha said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...Here's some knitting along with rug hooking. Remember, I'm just learning rug hooking so this is my very first piece.
> 
> The bag is a rainbow colorwork bag on Ravelry by our teacher, Natyan (Tina Turner) It is done with continental on the left hand with the light color and throwing with the right hand on the dark color. Also uses 2 sets of circular needles.
> 
> The rust colored yarn with gold flecks is for the Holbrook shawl KAL.
> 
> The scarf...I hope I can find the pattern to this. Had so many trips to Ohio with illnesses, showers, a funeral, etc., that it has been put off. The yarn has a gorgeous sparkly silver going through it. I wanted to be further along on the rainbow bag but figured this was a good time to show some knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a good start on your rug hooking. I'm sure you'll enjoy doing it. Is the yarn for your scarf mohair? I've got some and don't know what to make with it. I've seen comments about it being difficult to knit so I've been putting it off. Your yarn for the shawl looks lovely - still don't have mine and no idea when it's coming.
Click to expand...

Yes, the scarf is mohair. I'm not having any trouble knitting but have heard that frogging is where it gets hard.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks Sam and Daralene

I would agree with mohair, it is the 'frogging' that can be just about impossible!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> Back to y'all and i am still at the laundry, kitchen scrubbing, (God, the sinks and the faucets down here even with our water softener build up such calcium that I have to use my special tub and sink cleaner I order), changing the beds, washing the down pillows and drying them, folding laundry, dustmopping as I go and started the dishwasher after the sink was cleaned, oh I scrubbed the top of the stove and grates that were full of grease from last night that was not cleaned afterwards. I have great issues with things not clean. I had a friend who never dusted much and he said don't touch it and you won't notice so everything in the house was dull and not clean. I hated to sit down anywhere as the furniture probably was never vacuumed. I had a housekeeper who swept around the scatter rugs and even mopped around them, would not vacuum the furniture ever, would not wash a window, or wash the glass on the pictures and never moved anything when dusting just used these duster clingy things that was somewhat good but lift anything up and there was a ring of dust under it. She lasted two weeks and I fired her. I had another housekeeper and I told her I would show her how I wanted her to clean and she said no one would show her how to clean. I said I guess that means you won't be working here. I did have housekeepers in the B&B and I trained them my way and paid them very well and gave them all the tips left by the clients every day. They did very well and I had no problems. I guess I just am too particular and that is the way it is. God, knows what I will do if I can't get up and clean my own cottage. humpf. he he. So I can be called the housekeeper witch or what is the word for a male witch? Can't remember. take boys and girls, joe p.


I believe you just might be a warlord. A wizard and a sorceror are similar but different. haha


----------



## pammie1234

Hello all! Another busy day for me. I went to the Retired Teachers Meeting and Lunch. I really enjoyed it. And the food was pretty good! This afternoon I am meeting my friend who is moving to Colorado and then stay at the restaurant for another teacher meeting. I will take pics of the things I knit for my Colorado bound friend later. I'm pleased with how they turned out. Gotta go, but will be back later!


----------



## jheiens

Would that be warlock, 5? Ohio Joy

I believe you just might be a warlord. A wizard and a sorceror are similar but different. haha [/quote]


----------



## preston

besides being a great dog with children - they don't shed.

sam



settleg said:


> How true...and if I could afford one I would be right there making a purchase! LOL I just love dogs and have heard such wonderful things about the labradoodle.
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> with that many settleg what is one more.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam just saw the pictures of Hickory and pups...adoreable! Wish I could get one but alas I already have 5 dogs and 4 cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

jheiens said:


> Would that be warlock, 5? Ohio Joy
> 
> I believe you just might be a warlord. A wizard and a sorceror are similar but different. haha


[/quote]

No, haha, spelling was only one letter off but war lord works too haahha, maybe Sir Dustbuster would be better? haha, it is still Joe P to me!!! :lol:

A warlock is a specific character that was made for the movies and video games. Warlord is the wiccan male witch.


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, my labradoodle does shed. Not as much as my lab, but still more than I wanted. I guess he's more lab than doodle!


----------



## Gweniepooh

A non shedding dog is definitely on my list of wants Sam. I am sooooo tired of sweeping up, vaccuuming up fur from all my animals.


preston said:


> besides being a great dog with children - they don't shed.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> How true...and if I could afford one I would be right there making a purchase! LOL I just love dogs and have heard such wonderful things about the labradoodle.
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> with that many settleg what is one more.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam just saw the pictures of Hickory and pups...adoreable! Wish I could get one but alas I already have 5 dogs and 4 cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

daralene said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious - Daralene, what yarn did you pick out to start your shawl? What color? How is the KAL going? I see there are quite a few pages in that thread already. Do you just jump in and start whenever? Just what I need - another project on the needles...but oh, so much fun
> 
> Everyone have a wonderful day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a rusty orange with gold flecks. The photo of it is on page 36. It is deeper in color than the photo shows. I just have a few rows done at the very beginning. Yikes, that is going and so is the sock workshop. Thought the sock workshop didn't begin until Oct. I'm soooooo behind.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the page #...I forgot :/ It looks beautiful. Is is a heavier yarn? I'm heading for the yarn store next weekend so will have to get inspired when I look at/touch the yarn...love doing that. At least THIS time I have a pattern in mind BEFORE purchasing the yarn - hahaha.


----------



## gottastch

daralene said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious - Daralene, what yarn did you pick out to start your shawl? What color? How is the KAL going? I see there are quite a few pages in that thread already. Do you just jump in and start whenever? Just what I need - another project on the needles...but oh, so much fun
> 
> Everyone have a wonderful day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a rusty orange with gold flecks. The photo of it is on page 36. It is deeper in color than the photo shows. I just have a few rows done at the very beginning. Yikes, that is going and so is the sock workshop. Thought the sock workshop didn't begin until Oct. I'm soooooo behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gottasch...This is the first KAL I have done. I was reading some things by Designer1234 and she said that she will keep the Workshops on KP so that we can do them at any time and all the information will be there, so I would say, yes...sounds like you can jump in at any time. She also said that she is not calling them KAL any more since she wants to leave them on there for people to use anytime. Hope that helps. Did you also know that 5mmdpns is doing a sock one?
Click to expand...

Thanks Daralene! I will be anxious to get started. That gives me a week to finish the other UFO's (ya, right) and be ready to start the shawl after I find yarn. Yes, I saw that our 5mmdpns is knitting socks. I may have to drop in and see what is going on there too


----------



## Redkimba

5mmdpns said:


> A warlock is a specific character that was made for the movies and video games. Warlord is the wiccan male witch.


I've not heard that one. I thought there is no distinction name-wise between the 2 sexes - both are simply called witch.


----------



## gottastch

5mmdpns said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious - Daralene, what yarn did you pick out to start your shawl? What color? How is the KAL going? I see there are quite a few pages in that thread already. Do you just jump in and start whenever? Just what I need - another project on the needles...but oh, so much fun
> 
> Everyone have a wonderful day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a rusty orange with gold flecks. The photo of it is on page 36. It is deeper in color than the photo shows. I just have a few rows done at the very beginning. Yikes, that is going and so is the sock workshop. Thought the sock workshop didn't begin until Oct. I'm soooooo behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gottasch...This is the first KAL I have done. I was reading some things by Designer1234 and she said that she will keep the Workshops on KP so that we can do them at any time and all the information will be there, so I would say, yes...sounds like you can jump in at any time. She also said that she is not calling them KAL any more since she wants to leave them on there for people to use anytime. Hope that helps. Did you also know that 5mmdpns is doing a sock one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Designer1234 has several KAL and workshops going. We changed the sock KAL to a sock workshop due to the number of newbie knitters we had and so much more teaching was involved than the nonfelted slipper KAL. The link is at the bottom of my posts on the signature line for the Basic Sock Workshop.
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## gottastch

preston said:


> you better watcy out gottastch - it gets real addicting - cleaning house will never get done.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent the jigsaw puzzle link to dear MIL and she too has been busy putting puzzles together since yesterday   I haven't looked at it yet but I definitely will.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that's why I haven't looked at it yet, Sam! I already have this shawl in my head and thinking about different yarns, etc. and now our 5mmdpns is hosting a sock workshop - what's a person to do? I know, Joe, clean the house first...I'm trying but I'm so easily side-tracked. Thanks to you all for sharing in my hobby (addiction, obsession - whatever else you can come up with - tee hee)!
Click to expand...


----------



## budasha

preston said:


> puppies[/quo
> 
> Ooooh - Sam - they are gorgeous -I could so cuddle them all.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maelinde: I forgot to welcome you back alsol. I'm hoping your back wil remain good. I have low back paim a lot amd then spasms in my flank area too. I blame it on fibro.
> The doctor has given me morphine after many many years of trying to use other analgesics. I probably have neuropathy also. I have been falling asleep while I am typing so Ill catch up with everyone tomorrow. So long marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> Marge and anyone else who is interested - saw an interview on CanadaAm this morning with a Dr. Joe Gabrielle who has come up with a cream to help with pain and nerve relief. It's called LivRelief. Please go to Canadaam.ctv.ca (program Sept.20) and you will find LivRelief. Read all about it and see if it might help you. I'm going to our local health food store to get some. Hopefully it will help my DH who has chronic back pain and neuropathy. It costs $29.95 for 50g and I think it's worth a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The active medicinal ingredients to relieve the pain are Capsicum annuum L. (Solanaceae), Cayenne0.075%
> 
> These are nothing "new" on the medical frontlines and while these are great to try, they are not a guarantee to work for everyone. Take the information as to this product and its name to your pharmacy and talk to your pharmacist about this. You will likely be able to find a less expensive product that has the same active ingredients. I am just stating these things because I dont want anyone to be "ripped" off by investing in something that you may have tried before and does not work. Talk to your pharmacist.
Click to expand...

Thanks - it's always good to get another opinion.


----------



## budasha

daralene said:


> Thank you for the prayers for Ben, Strawberry4u and Budasha.
> 
> So sorry to hear you have more radiation Budasha. Prayers for you too dear and hugs. Please be well!!


Thank you.


----------



## budasha

daralene said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...Here's some knitting along with rug hooking. Remember, I'm just learning rug hooking so this is my very first piece.
> 
> The bag is a rainbow colorwork bag on Ravelry by our teacher, Natyan (Tina Turner) It is done with continental on the left hand with the light color and throwing with the right hand on the dark color. Also uses 2 sets of circular needles.
> 
> The rust colored yarn with gold flecks is for the Holbrook shawl KAL.
> 
> The scarf...I hope I can find the pattern to this. Had so many trips to Ohio with illnesses, showers, a funeral, etc., that it has been put off. The yarn has a gorgeous sparkly silver going through it. I wanted to be further along on the rainbow bag but figured this was a good time to show some knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a good start on your rug hooking. I'm sure you'll enjoy doing it. Is the yarn for your scarf mohair? I've got some and don't know what to make with it. I've seen comments about it being difficult to knit so I've been putting it off. Your yarn for the shawl looks lovely - still don't have mine and no idea when it's coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the scarf is mohair. I'm not having any trouble knitting but have heard that frogging is where it gets hard.
Click to expand...

I guess I'll try a scarf and make sure that I don't have to frog :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Redkimba said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> A warlock is a specific character that was made for the movies and video games. Warlord is the wiccan male witch.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not heard that one. I thought there is no distinction name-wise between the 2 sexes - both are simply called witch.
Click to expand...

Depends on who you talk to. The men used to be called warlords and the Wiccan may have just gone to all witches being called a witch and not differentiating between male and female. I dont know for sure if they have done this.


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maelinde: I forgot to welcome you back alsol. I'm hoping your back wil remain good. I have low back paim a lot amd then spasms in my flank area too. I blame it on fibro.
> The doctor has given me morphine after many many years of trying to use other analgesics. I probably have neuropathy also. I have been falling asleep while I am typing so Ill catch up with everyone tomorrow. So long marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> Marge and anyone else who is interested - saw an interview on CanadaAm this morning with a Dr. Joe Gabrielle who has come up with a cream to help with pain and nerve relief. It's called LivRelief. Please go to Canadaam.ctv.ca (program Sept.20) and you will find LivRelief. Read all about it and see if it might help you. I'm going to our local health food store to get some. Hopefully it will help my DH who has chronic back pain and neuropathy. It costs $29.95 for 50g and I think it's worth a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The active medicinal ingredients to relieve the pain are Capsicum annuum L. (Solanaceae), Cayenne0.075%
> 
> These are nothing "new" on the medical frontlines and while these are great to try, they are not a guarantee to work for everyone. Take the information as to this product and its name to your pharmacy and talk to your pharmacist about this. You will likely be able to find a less expensive product that has the same active ingredients. I am just stating these things because I dont want anyone to be "ripped" off by investing in something that you may have tried before and does not work. Talk to your pharmacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks - it's always good to get another opinion.
Click to expand...

Often there is so much overlapping of "medicines" and the prices are all about what name is on the label. It does not make sense to me to pay more for something just because it has a name brand on the label. I must thank you for drawing our attention to the "new" product. I had not been aware of it. It is not a product that I would use simply because the capsicum and ceyanne in it would eat my skin and leave it with burn welts. That is for my skin and is not a reaction that most everyone would get from this type of cream.


----------



## 5mmdpns

gottastch said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> you better watcy out gottastch - it gets real addicting - cleaning house will never get done.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent the jigsaw puzzle link to dear MIL and she too has been busy putting puzzles together since yesterday   I haven't looked at it yet but I definitely will.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that's why I haven't looked at it yet, Sam! I already have this shawl in my head and thinking about different yarns, etc. and now our 5mmdpns is hosting a sock workshop - what's a person to do? I know, Joe, clean the house first...I'm trying but I'm so easily side-tracked. Thanks to you all for sharing in my hobby (addiction, obsession - whatever else you can come up with - tee hee)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gottastch, we are up to 26 pages already on the sock workshop, so if you are dropping by, you need to drop everything else, so you can read all the pages!! haha, everyone is welcome to stop in there and join in the workshop. The socks are called Just in Time for Christmas as the intention is to get a pair of socks knitted for Christmas 2012! Official start date is Oct 1/12.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> a gentle sunrise, this morning!


How lovely!


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> you better watcy out gottastch - it gets real addicting - cleaning house will never get done.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent the jigsaw puzzle link to dear MIL and she too has been busy putting puzzles together since yesterday   I haven't looked at it yet but I definitely will.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that's why I haven't looked at it yet, Sam! I already have this shawl in my head and thinking about different yarns, etc. and now our 5mmdpns is hosting a sock workshop - what's a person to do? I know, Joe, clean the house first...I'm trying but I'm so easily side-tracked. Thanks to you all for sharing in my hobby (addiction, obsession - whatever else you can come up with - tee hee)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gottastch, we are up to 26 pages already on the sock workshop, so if you are dropping by, you need to drop everything else, so you can read all the pages!! haha, everyone is welcome to stop in there and join in the workshop. The socks are called Just in Time for Christmas as the intention is to get a pair of socks knitted for Christmas 2012! Official start date is Oct 1/12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering what happened. Looks like it is going to be over by 10/1 LOL
> 
> My yarn for the shawl is...starry sock weight with sparkle/Dream. I think Dream might be the brand??? 98% merino.2/5 lurex 4 oz. = 45- yards
> machine wash cold and lay flat or tumble dry low and remove damp. Spun & hand dyed in the USA
> Color Poma-grenade 15
> It is probably the nicest yarn I have bought to date. A real splurge but only needed two skeins.
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> you better watcy out gottastch - it gets real addicting - cleaning house will never get done.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent the jigsaw puzzle link to dear MIL and she too has been busy putting puzzles together since yesterday   I haven't looked at it yet but I definitely will.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that's why I haven't looked at it yet, Sam! I already have this shawl in my head and thinking about different yarns, etc. and now our 5mmdpns is hosting a sock workshop - what's a person to do? I know, Joe, clean the house first...I'm trying but I'm so easily side-tracked. Thanks to you all for sharing in my hobby (addiction, obsession - whatever else you can come up with - tee hee)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gottastch, we are up to 26 pages already on the sock workshop, so if you are dropping by, you need to drop everything else, so you can read all the pages!! haha, everyone is welcome to stop in there and join in the workshop. The socks are called Just in Time for Christmas as the intention is to get a pair of socks knitted for Christmas 2012! Official start date is Oct 1/12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may have to stop in and look around 5mmdpns - arrrrgh more projects me maties! Today should be pirate day - hahahaha! Do you know I read the posts yesterday and that all went right over my head (big surprise) and then as I was watching Letterman last night, he made reference to it and right then I had a "slap the side of my head and say duh" moment - hahahahaha. Talk about "getting it" a little late
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> you better watcy out gottastch - it gets real addicting - cleaning house will never get done.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent the jigsaw puzzle link to dear MIL and she too has been busy putting puzzles together since yesterday   I haven't looked at it yet but I definitely will.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that's why I haven't looked at it yet, Sam! I already have this shawl in my head and thinking about different yarns, etc. and now our 5mmdpns is hosting a sock workshop - what's a person to do? I know, Joe, clean the house first...I'm trying but I'm so easily side-tracked. Thanks to you all for sharing in my hobby (addiction, obsession - whatever else you can come up with - tee hee)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gottastch, we are up to 26 pages already on the sock workshop, so if you are dropping by, you need to drop everything else, so you can read all the pages!! haha, everyone is welcome to stop in there and join in the workshop. The socks are called Just in Time for Christmas as the intention is to get a pair of socks knitted for Christmas 2012! Official start date is Oct 1/12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering what happened. Looks like it is going to be over by 10/1 LOL
> 
> My yarn for the shawl is...starry sock weight with sparkle/Dream. I think Dream might be the brand??? 98% merino.2/5 lurex 4 oz. = 45- yards
> machine wash cold and lay flat or tumble dry low and remove damp. Spun & hand dyed in the USA
> Color Poma-grenade 15
> It is probably the nicest yarn I have bought to date. A real splurge but only needed two skeins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so excited to go looking for yarn. I am a purple girl but don't know if it would be very practical as I want to really wear the shawl when done so probably need to look at something a little more neutral. I was looking at a shawl today on Ravelry and now, of course, I can't remember which one. It was burgundy in color and was not one of Dee O'Keefe's but there were maybe 6 photos of the model wearing the shawl different ways...that's what I want to do...wrap it around the neck maybe, looser down the sholders, off to the side...I'm excited!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

gottastch said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> you better watcy out gottastch - it gets real addicting - cleaning house will never get done.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent the jigsaw puzzle link to dear MIL and she too has been busy putting puzzles together since yesterday   I haven't looked at it yet but I definitely will.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that's why I haven't looked at it yet, Sam! I already have this shawl in my head and thinking about different yarns, etc. and now our 5mmdpns is hosting a sock workshop - what's a person to do? I know, Joe, clean the house first...I'm trying but I'm so easily side-tracked. Thanks to you all for sharing in my hobby (addiction, obsession - whatever else you can come up with - tee hee)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gottastch, we are up to 26 pages already on the sock workshop, so if you are dropping by, you need to drop everything else, so you can read all the pages!! haha, everyone is welcome to stop in there and join in the workshop. The socks are called Just in Time for Christmas as the intention is to get a pair of socks knitted for Christmas 2012! Official start date is Oct 1/12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering what happened. Looks like it is going to be over by 10/1 LOL
> 
> My yarn for the shawl is...starry sock weight with sparkle/Dream. I think Dream might be the brand??? 98% merino.2/5 lurex 4 oz. = 45- yards
> machine wash cold and lay flat or tumble dry low and remove damp. Spun & hand dyed in the USA
> Color Poma-grenade 15
> It is probably the nicest yarn I have bought to date. A real splurge but only needed two skeins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so excited to go looking for yarn. I am a purple girl but don't know if it would be very practical as I want to really wear the shawl when done so probably need to look at something a little more neutral. I was looking at a shawl today on Ravelry and now, of course, I can't remember which one. It was burgundy in color and was not one of Dee O'Keefe's but there were maybe 6 photos of the model wearing the shawl different ways...that's what I want to do...wrap it around the neck maybe, looser down the sholders, off to the side...I'm excited!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness, an intense deep purple would be so stunning. I love burgundy too. Get the color that looks best on YOU and go for it. I hope I don't look like a pumpkin with my orange, but it is deep and rusty. :shock: :shock:
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

I don't know what I did but I lost what I typed. Anyway, I found the shawl I was talking about earlier...it is on Ravelry.com and is called Valentina Shawl. Click on the photo and the next screen shows you all the different views on the left side


----------



## gottastch

Dang it, I went ahead and paid for and downloaded the Valentina Shawl too...I need a pattern/yarn intervention!!!!


----------



## daralene

gottastch said:


> Dang it, I went ahead and paid for and downloaded the Valentina Shawl too...I need a pattern/yarn intervention!!!!


Is it this one: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/valentina-shawl
....Woooo, you really have some skills. Gorgeous.


----------



## daralene

I need to do an aran sweater but I know it will get thrown in the washer and dryer. I don't have a problem with that, just don't know what yarn to get. When I go into Michaels and JoAnn's they never seem to have enough of one kind, but the LYS doesn't have wash and dry, just washable. I can order online....

Used to just go to a store called VIP. They always had what I wanted and enough. Yarn was so reasonable and DH still wears his aran after years of machine wash and dry. When I came back from Germany it was long gone.

Anybody know a good site with yarn that doesn't need any special care? I know, people don't like to knit with this but I have to be practical when I know what will happen to it. Don't want my adult sweater to be for a baby doll. :XD: :?:


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> I need to do an aran sweater but I know it will get thrown in the washer and dryer. I don't have a problem with that, just don't know what yarn to get. When I go into Michaels and JoAnn's they never seem to have enough of one kind, but the LYS doesn't have wash and dry, just washable. I can order online....
> 
> Used to just go to a store called VIP. They always had what I wanted and enough. Yarn was so reasonable and DH still wears his aran after years of machine wash and dry. When I came back from Germany it was long gone.
> 
> Anybody know a good site with yarn that doesn't need any special care? I know, people don't like to knit with this but I have to be practical when I know what will happen to it. Don't want my adult sweater to be for a baby doll. :XD: :?:


Lion Brand has good yarns that are for washer and drier.


----------



## jheiens

Michael's will order more for you if you ask atour local store. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## gottastch

daralene said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang it, I went ahead and paid for and downloaded the Valentina Shawl too...I need a pattern/yarn intervention!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it this one: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/valentina-shawl
> ....Woooo, you really have some skills. Gorgeous.
Click to expand...

Yes, Daralene, that is the one...might be too ambitious for me but I am hopeful that it is something that I can master someday.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> As for that puzzle site, I know better than to look at all...!


wise woman


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> YEAH...... Another teenaged driver unleashed...... Scares me to death, but a big relief for Mom & Dad Chauffuering Inc. NOW I can get dressed.....


They are a mixed blessing aren't they? Great that she passed, but scary. At what age can they get their license over there?


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for that puzzle site, I know better than to look at all...!
> 
> 
> 
> wise woman
Click to expand...

But a wise woman/man also knows how to do those puzzles!!!


----------



## darowil

Joe P said:


> Back to y'all and i am still at the laundry, kitchen scrubbing, (God, the sinks and the faucets down here even with our water softener build up such calcium that I have to use my special tub and sink cleaner I order), changing the beds, washing the down pillows and drying them, folding laundry, dustmopping as I go and started the dishwasher after the sink was cleaned, oh I scrubbed the top of the stove and grates that were full of grease from last night that was not cleaned afterwards. I have great issues with things not clean. I had a friend who never dusted much and he said don't touch it and you won't notice so everything in the house was dull and not clean. I hated to sit down anywhere as the furniture probably was never vacuumed. I had a housekeeper who swept around the scatter rugs and even mopped around them, would not vacuum the furniture ever, would not wash a window, or wash the glass on the pictures and never moved anything when dusting just used these duster clingy things that was somewhat good but lift anything up and there was a ring of dust under it. She lasted two weeks and I fired her. I had another housekeeper and I told her I would show her how I wanted her to clean and she said no one would show her how to clean. I said I guess that means you won't be working here. I did have housekeepers in the B&B and I trained them my way and paid them very well and gave them all the tips left by the clients every day. They did very well and I had no problems. I guess I just am too particular and that is the way it is. God, knows what I will do if I can't get up and clean my own cottage. humpf. he he. So I can be called the housekeeper witch or what is the word for a male witch? Can't remember. take boys and girls, joe p.


Sure won't be asking you to my place Joe. Am I meant to vacumm furniture? I struggle enough to do the floors- motivation not physical ability that is.


----------



## Marianne818

knittycritter said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> The cookie recipe I have not tried but it is on my list of bakes to make. The Tomato Gratin really looks like it would be so good and can't wait until Saturday to pick up some fresh tomatoes to try this recipe on. Fall/Autumn is my favorite time of year and can't wait until cooler temps arrive here in the deep south. Its has been a long hot summer so cooler temps are appreciated. Leaves are already starting to drop off the trees here on a few types but mostly everything is still green. I hope by mid October I can venture out to the North Ga mountains to see all the colors of fall in their glory. Are the trees where you are at changing colors yet? Well I won't keep you but I hope you have a great day!!
> 
> KnittyCritter


Hey Knitty Critter, not sure what part of the North Ga you are coming to but I live not far from Helen!! We are just starting to get some of the color on the leaves, was in Helen today, love this area!!! We should get together for a cuppa if you are coming this way!


----------



## purl2diva

daralene said:


> I need to do an aran sweater but I know it will get thrown in the washer and dryer. I don't have a problem with that, just don't know what yarn to get. When I go into Michaels and JoAnn's they never seem to have enough of one kind, but the LYS doesn't have wash and dry, just washable. I can order online....
> 
> Used to just go to a store called VIP. They always had what I wanted and enough. Yarn was so reasonable and DH still wears his aran after years of machine wash and dry. When I came back from Germany it was long gone.
> 
> Anybody know a good site with yarn that doesn't need any special care? I know, people don't like to knit with this but I have to be practical when I know what will happen to it. Don't want my adult sweater to be for a baby doll. :XD: :?:


I made my daughter an Aran sweater using Plymouth Encore. It is 75% acrylic and 25% wool. It is machine washable and dry able at low heat. It feels nice and is nice to work with.

Wisconsin Joy


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> you better watcy out gottastch - it gets real addicting - cleaning house will never get done.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent the jigsaw puzzle link to dear MIL and she too has been busy putting puzzles together since yesterday   I haven't looked at it yet but I definitely will.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that's why I haven't looked at it yet, Sam! I already have this shawl in my head and thinking about different yarns, etc. and now our 5mmdpns is hosting a sock workshop - what's a person to do? I know, Joe, clean the house first...I'm trying but I'm so easily side-tracked. Thanks to you all for sharing in my hobby (addiction, obsession - whatever else you can come up with - tee hee)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gottastch, we are up to 26 pages already on the sock workshop, so if you are dropping by, you need to drop everything else, so you can read all the pages!! haha, everyone is welcome to stop in there and join in the workshop. The socks are called Just in Time for Christmas as the intention is to get a pair of socks knitted for Christmas 2012! Official start date is Oct 1/12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I missed out on this announcement, darn, where and how do I find this, LOL.. I really need one more project :lol: :lol: :lol: But I've always wanted to learn to make socks... besides.. I made one scarf already, those won't take anytime to finish 4 more before Christmas ;-) Seriously, I'd love the information not sure what the requirements are, but I can use DPN's and have circulars also.. have some sock yarn even :-D Just don't know the first thing about making them. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

Wish I had pictures to show of the trout, but unfortunately my camera dry box went into the river and well I'll be shopping for a new camera soon. I did catch 6 nice fish, 2 Rainbows and 4 Browns, they were very tasty on the grill also :-D Cindi had our young couple neighbors over for dinner as we had enough to share. Hope to go back on Monday or Tuesday, found a sweet spot that is on private property but it belongs to one of the Nurses and she got my tag number and gave permission for me to be on her area. I may get to put some in the freezer for winter after all, season goes through the end of October, but geeze that water is ICE cold now, afraid to know what it will be by then. 
Mom had a great day, so did C. I had a wonderful day!!!! 

Joe, when I ran the Lodge, I was a clean freak, somehow the years of that hard work got to me, now, once a month we do the deep cleaning, furniture rugs moved, everything off the tables and the bookcases for a hand polish and buffing. Now every week we do vacuum and dust, sweep and mop and such, change the linens, but I'm not getting younger and I'm not going to live my life cleaning!! Slow down son and enjoy life, you have a beautiful place, surrounded by wonderful places to visit and enjoy.. Shut the door and get out and about, enjoy the great weather, the dust and such will be there when you get back!!! Love ya just hate that you are working yourself so hard, find a big old Live Oak tree and pull a chair up and sit and knit a spell, will do you so much better than stirring up dust and sweating over cleaning the furniture! 
;-) (Worry about you, keeping you in our prayers, please take it easy on yourself)

I'm in trouble with the jigsaw puzzle page, C saw me on it this morning and started shaking her head.. :lol: She knows how I am about those games! :roll: 
Dreamweaver, I'm sure the streets are safe, just remind her that her cell phone stays in her purse while she is behind the wheel, even at a traffic light!!! I guess that is my major concern about driving these days, so many using cellphones all ages, not just the teens, makes me nervous when I see them!
Myfanway, beautiful picture!!! You are amazing!!!!
Good night my friends, Football is on, Giants and the Jaguars, C loves the Giants, :lol: I'm going to try to finish a dishcloth for a friend while she watches the game.
Loves, Hugs and Prayers


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> you better watcy out gottastch - it gets real addicting - cleaning house will never get done.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent the jigsaw puzzle link to dear MIL and she too has been busy putting puzzles together since yesterday   I haven't looked at it yet but I definitely will.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that's why I haven't looked at it yet, Sam! I already have this shawl in my head and thinking about different yarns, etc. and now our 5mmdpns is hosting a sock workshop - what's a person to do? I know, Joe, clean the house first...I'm trying but I'm so easily side-tracked. Thanks to you all for sharing in my hobby (addiction, obsession - whatever else you can come up with - tee hee)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gottastch, we are up to 26 pages already on the sock workshop, so if you are dropping by, you need to drop everything else, so you can read all the pages!! haha, everyone is welcome to stop in there and join in the workshop. The socks are called Just in Time for Christmas as the intention is to get a pair of socks knitted for Christmas 2012! Official start date is Oct 1/12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I missed out on this announcement, darn, where and how do I find this, LOL.. I really need one more project :lol: :lol: :lol: But I've always wanted to learn to make socks... besides.. I made one scarf already, those won't take anytime to finish 4 more before Christmas ;-) Seriously, I'd love the information not sure what the requirements are, but I can use DPN's and have circulars also.. have some sock yarn even :-D Just don't know the first thing about making them. :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marianne, the link to the sock workshop is in my signature line at the bottom of my posts. Click on it and it will take you there. I believe we are still on page 26 over there.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for that puzzle site, I know better than to look at all...!
> 
> 
> 
> wise woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But a wise woman/man also knows how to do those puzzles!!!
Click to expand...

True, and I like puzzles...but that's not getting this pattern typed!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for that puzzle site, I know better than to look at all...!
> 
> 
> 
> wise woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But a wise woman/man also knows how to do those puzzles!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, and I like puzzles...but that's not getting this pattern typed!
Click to expand...

Sorlena, did anyone ever explain to you the concept of prioritizing? ahah, get the puzzle done first and quickly. Think of how much time you will now be able to devote to your pattern typing because you are no longer distracted by the puzzle! hahaah


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for that puzzle site, I know better than to look at all...!
> 
> 
> 
> wise woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But a wise woman/man also knows how to do those puzzles!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, and I like puzzles...but that's not getting this pattern typed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorlena, did anyone ever explain to you the concept of prioritizing? ahah, get the puzzle done first and quickly. Think of how much time you will now be able to devote to your pattern typing because you are no longer distracted by the puzzle! hahaah
Click to expand...

But that only works if you stick to the days puzzle! I've avoided even going to the site today I must get to work on knitting!
But Sorlenna not sure that the TP is getting your pattern written up either. Think I might be sensible and turn the computer off for the day and return this evening. By hten I might have got some of hte squares I want to knit done nd the jumper started (didn't even start the swatches last night thanks to the puzzles). So see you Friday evening our time (its currently 11.15 Am Friday here).


----------



## Southern Gal

someone mentioned the tomato gratin, i fixed them to serve with pasta, loved it, but we also used the left overs the next nite on our turkey burgers ohhhhh my it was very good. on a somber note, my dear friends from church just mailed us that their granddaughter kate's cancer has come back she has been a yr almost to the date, free. she is the 13 yr old gymnist who lost her leg above the knee. so we need to send prayers again for God to take her through this, the whole family is scared to death. she is a strong child and just bounces back no matter what is thrown at her. mom and dad, not so strong. everyone have a blessed nite/day.


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlena, did anyone ever explain to you the concept of prioritizing? ahah, get the puzzle done first and quickly. Think of how much time you will now be able to devote to your pattern typing because you are no longer distracted by the puzzle! hahaah


Well, right now this pattern is my priority--I need to finish it before the kid learns new words (ah, really, I'm sure she's heard them all before). :XD:

And the tea party is staying in the background for now--I am only checking every so often, I swear!

Marianne--your camera! In the river! Oh my word. :shock: But I can tell you had a great time, and that's what matters, eh? I would love to get out there with you!

And prayers going out to all, especially these children. It breaks my heart.


----------



## jheiens

Prayers offered for this sweet child and all who love her, Southern Gal.

Ohio Joy



Southern Gal said:


> someone mentioned the tomato gratin, i fixed them to serve with pasta, loved it, but we also used the left overs the next nite on our turkey burgers ohhhhh my it was very good. on a somber note, my dear friends from church just mailed us that their granddaughter kate's cancer has come back she has been a yr almost to the date, free. she is the 13 yr old gymnist who lost her leg above the knee. so we need to send prayers again for God to take her through this, the whole family is scared to death. she is a strong child and just bounces back no matter what is thrown at her. mom and dad, not so strong. everyone have a blessed nite/day.


----------



## darowil

Glad you had a good day fish wise at least Marianne. Didn't anyone ever tell you washing cameras is not recommended -unless it is waterproof. But that doesn't always work either. Daughter number 2 borrowed daughter number 1s waterproof camera, took it snorkling and it leaked. But Maryanne ended up with the latest model as it was under warrenty and needed to be replaced. 
Daughter number 2 sleep walks and one night went to bed leaving a bucket a water in the room, and couldn't find her phone in the morning. It turned up in the bucket of water. Clearly she had been up during hte night 'cleaning' as she also had sheets carefully folded up. New phone was needed oddly enough.
Did turn the computer off but then rememberd I needed to pay bills so couldn't not come back and check could I? Oh well, try again now.
All these children so ill. Had a phone call from bible study leader the other day about a church family of one of the other ladies. The 4 year old was not expected to last more than few days (sounds like a cancer of some type), it seems he has pulled around for now but isn't expected to last long. The church are giving him a birthday party as they don't think he will be around for his 5th birthday in December.


----------



## jheiens

Glad the fishing was a mostly enjoyable time, Marianne. Bet the fish for dinner was fantastic. You're sounding more like yourself today. Best wishes for continued return to better days.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna

I am finished typing (think my hands are going to fall off, after 8 hours of work too). I believe a little crocheting might be just the thing to relax them. lol

I'll proofread in the morning, and if it's a go, I will be sure and post it!


----------



## Joe P

I have a thing about keeping the cottage up and I get a little over the edge about it and I apologize.

I truly do rest, knit and sort of sit under a "live Oak Tree" if it is cool but not in the summer down here, way too hot for me. I love the winters here big time. 

I am trying to finish the Christmas Stockings and they droll on and on. I will finish. I did do some vintage cotton thick thread lace on towels etc. this last spring when I was sick and the lady I did them for just talked to me and said her sister (older lady) sits and just stares at them and wonders how I did them without ever doing them before. I just read the patterns but she said she could never do that. I guess i do have some talent, a little anyway but when I hear of you girls with all your original patterns I head for the back of the barn. he he. take care, kids, I am off to bed. Oh! the dawn Mcfany for the 21st is beautiful and very calming to me. Thanks, joe p.


----------



## Lurker 2

glad you like the photo, Joe!


----------



## Joe P

I am off to bed Mcfanwy glad you saw my comment on the 21st for you but the 20th here, love this time thing. Have a great day and I will sleep a good night. joe p.


----------



## margewhaples

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene- you have to remember that the other side of the story is my very early bed time! I like to have the opportunity to listen to the BBC news on the telly- I have an ear on that, as I catch up with the TP, and see if there is anything else on the KP that I want to keep up with. We have no system to record at present- and it is not worth doing anything until the whole system is digital- by the end of next year- the Beeb finishes around 5-15am, often doesn't start till around two- so I have a very narrow window, to get the slant on the news that I prefer.
> Hope you are enjoying your day- how are the knitting and rugging projects?
> 
> 
> 
> Not good...So much pain in my thumbs. Hard to hold a glass of water or even get dressed. Think today is quite a bit better. This started just after I had my shingles vaccine. My body is so reactive to anything and I'm just thinking that once I am done reacting to the shot I will be fine. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Haven't gotten much of anything done but did take a long bath with epson salts. I'm very behind on everything!!!! It is a gorgeous day though and hope I get outside and get a little sun.
Click to expand...

Daralene: Did you have this reaction to the flu shot-maybe this can explain my pain the last few days. Also my teeth, thinkMJW


----------



## margewhaples

Warlock, joe.MJW


----------



## margewhaples

Warlock, joe.MJW


----------



## margewhaples

Warlock, joe.MJW


----------



## margewhaples

Warlock, joe.MJW


----------



## margewhaples

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maelinde: I forgot to welcome you back alsol. I'm hoping your back wil remain good. I have low back paim a lot amd then spasms in my flank area too. I blame it on fibro.
> The doctor has given me morphine after many many years of trying to use other analgesics. I probably have neuropathy also. I have been falling asleep while I am typing so Ill catch up with everyone tomorrow. So long marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> Marge and anyone else who is interested - saw an interview on CanadaAm this morning with a Dr. Joe Gabrielle who has come up with a cream to help with pain and nerve relief. It's called LivRelief. Please go to Canadaam.ctv.ca (program Sept.20) and you will find LivRelief. Read all about it and see if it might help you. I'm going to our local health food store to get some. Hopefully it will help my DH who has chronic back pain and neuropathy. It costs $29.95 for 50g and I think it's worth a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The active medicinal ingredients to relieve the pain are Capsicum annuum L. (Solanaceae), Cayenne0.075%
> 
> These are nothing "new" on the medical frontlines and while these are great to try, they are not a guarantee to work for everyone. Take the information as to this product and its name to your pharmacy and talk to your pharmacist about this. You will likely be able to find a less expensive product that has the same active ingredients. I am just stating these things because I dont want anyone to be "ripped" off by investing in something that you may have tried before and does not work. Talk to your pharmacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks - it's always good to get another opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Often there is so much overlapping of "medicines" and the prices are all about what name is on the label. It does not make sense to me to pay more for something just because it has a name brand on the label. I must thank you for drawing our attention to the "new" product. I had not been aware of it. It is not a product that I would use simply because the capsicum and ceyanne in it would eat my skin and leave it with burn welts. That is for my skin and is not a reaction that most everyone would get from this type of cream.
Click to expand...

Mine too. Marlark marge.


----------



## margewhaples

If that was Jigsaw puzzles.com: you can choose how many pieces and the cut you wish so that you can tailor to your own time
necessities. But does anyone need more distraction from their knitting. Marlark Marge.


----------



## preston

one puzzle - now i have to go to bed - now now now.

sam


----------



## margewhaples

Hello all my compadres: I went to the clean air senior mtg. today. There were approx. 3500 people and they only planned for about 2000. So they sent us home and promised to come to the senior ctr and present us with a dinner and the giveaways.
It was so disorganized this year and apparently despite all the planning they allowed walk-ins in downtown where they were serving a full dinner. Stupid what did they think. 
Anyway, tomorrow is my day to declare complete rest and boy do I need it. The puppies look very healthy. I hope that you do find one they want to keep as Hickory is fairly old and may not be around to much longer. You don't want to be training a dog too late in life. 
Thanks for the pictures San and Nana and myfanwy always a treat. I'm getting ahead of myself. Thought today was Fri. and was looking for the new tp. marlark marge.


----------



## Dreamweaver

budasha said:


> I know just how you feel. Also had a crown replaced and am now scheduled to get 5 more in the front. Have an appointment next week but will have to cancel because I'm having radiation again. Planning starts Monday and then I get my appointments scheduled. Aint life grand


Sorry to hear that you are having radiation again..... I know I know I was not allowed to have any dental work done while on chemo.... but I didn't know for sure about radiation. I tried to get some work done before but didn't have time and am sure that is why I developed a couple of problems. How long will you be on radiation?


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> They are a mixed blessing aren't they? Great that she passed, but scary. At what age can they get their license over there?


16 is the age for a driver's license, though you can geta permit to drive with a licensed driver in the car withh you at 15. There are also farm exceptions and hardship licenses available at 15... My gal is a very sensible and responsible person. My concern comes with her having to drive home from a HUGE high school with a very big parking lot, in the dark, after the football games - since she is on the drill team. This has her out at 11:00 with a bunch of other teen drivers and we all know that night driving is a little different. We are in a pretty busy suburb as well. that said, her little sister coming up is probably going to be hell on wheels..... Then I will REALLY start worrying........


----------



## Bulldog

Oh my mercy! I am late getting on TP. Just now finished all 61 pages that were posted.
Samcongratulations. 9 puppies! Just loved the pictures & agree with grans. Need to keep a white one
Sorlennathe shawl is just gorgeous. I love the color. I want to learn to make them, but have never read a chart before. I have followed one to threadcount.
Gottaschyou amaze me. I would love tp see all of your canned goods. I know it is a pretty site. Purple is my favorite color.
DaraleneI could write a book to you! I love to read your postings. You have the most perfect commentsDreams are goals to make come true; Monkey do as monkey see; you are so lucky to be able to have lunch with other KP members. I would love to do that; I cant imagine knitting with two colors & would love to learn to knit contental
5 mm dpnsthank you so much for the recipes; I would love to take your sock kal, but I use the Hiya Hiya 9 circular needle; do you like an immersion blender?
Marianneso glad others brought you food. My SS class does this and it is so helpful when needed; glad you got some rest and glad you got to fish. Do you live close to Marshall, Ark. My sister lives there
AnitaContinue to pray for you and DH
AZ Sticsfirmly believe in saline nose wash
Dreamweaveras always pray for you and pulmonary health
JoeI am late but agreed with the kind way you approached the paking issue. Ou make me feel negligent with m housework I admire and respect you and your ethics
Melindekeeping fingers crossed and lifting prayers for your loan to go through
Budashahealing prayers of comfort coming your way
Pammieyou had me in stitches my dog is more lab than doodle
Southern GirlKate will be in my thoughts and prayers as well as her family


----------



## Dreamweaver

Julie.... love the sunrise picture... It is most gentle.

Daralene .... Hope your thumbs get better really soon. I did not have a reaction to the shots, other than a bit of a welt at the injections spot and a little soreness there. Darn, I know I wanted to tell you something and can't remember.... Oh, yes,,,,, no texting or talking while driving. Rachel is very set against this ..... Now if her mother would just follow that.... as she is always on the phone driving in from the airport and worse about texting than the kids!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Southern Gal.... So sorry to here of yet another young one and Darawill.... even younger.... These children fight so valiantly..... They amaze me...... Healing thought to all.

Marianne.... We hvae a lot of phones end p in the pool but haven't lost a camera yet..... The trout sound wonderful though and glad all you girls had a good day.

Sam.... I was just going to go over and do ONE puzzle but it is 1:00 and the smarter thing would be to go to bed.... especially since I have to take mom for hair and groceries tomorrow and hit the gym (We've been bad this week.) I did say it would be smarter ... doesn't mean I'm going to follow my own advice....


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Julie.... love the sunrise picture... It is most gentle.
> 
> Daralene .... Hope your thumbs get better really soon. I did not have a reaction to the shots, other than a bit of a welt at the injections spot and a little soreness there. Darn, I know I wanted to tell you something and can't remember.... Oh, yes,,,,, no texting or talking while driving. Rachel is very set against this ..... Now if her mother would just follow that.... as she is always on the phone driving in from the airport and worse about texting than the kids!!!!!


thanks, Jynx. BTW, the home help seems to be working out quite well!


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> I am off to bed Mcfanwy glad you saw my comment on the 21st for you but the 20th here, love this time thing. Have a great day and I will sleep a good night. joe p.


I have clocks all over my screen, so I can check where in the day you people all are! The funniest thing is Samoa and American Samoa that are the same Archipelego- but in different days!!!!

Sleep well Joe!


----------



## daralene

margewhaples said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene- you have to remember that the other side of the story is my very early bed time! I like to have the opportunity to listen to the BBC news on the telly- I have an ear on that, as I catch up with the TP, and see if there is anything else on the KP that I want to keep up with. We have no system to record at present- and it is not worth doing anything until the whole system is digital- by the end of next year- the Beeb finishes around 5-15am, often doesn't start till around two- so I have a very narrow window, to get the slant on the news that I prefer.
> Hope you are enjoying your day- how are the knitting and rugging projects?
> 
> 
> 
> Not good...So much pain in my thumbs. Hard to hold a glass of water or even get dressed. Think today is quite a bit better. This started just after I had my shingles vaccine. My body is so reactive to anything and I'm just thinking that once I am done reacting to the shot I will be fine. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Haven't gotten much of anything done but did take a long bath with epson salts. I'm very behind on everything!!!! It is a gorgeous day though and hope I get outside and get a little sun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daralene: Did you have this reaction to the flu shot-maybe this can explain my pain the last few days. Also my teeth, thinkMJW
Click to expand...

I think people with our problems are over reactive to things and it could be a reaction. Think these vaccines set off arthritis and fibro. I haven't gotten a flu shot because of this but since I didn't get the flu shot I haven't gotten the flu. Go figure. Hope you will be feeling better soon. I've even been getting worse post herpetic neuralgia.


----------



## daralene

Thanks 5mmdpns for the tip on Lion Brand. I'll check again.

Thanks Ohio Joy...I wonder if they do that here at Michael's. I can never find anyone to help. Perhaps a cashier?

Gottasch...Always good to have a challenge and that is a beautiful one.

Wisconsin Joy...Thanks for the tip on yarn. Will check that one too.

Marianne...What a shame about the camera!!! Sounds like you were fishing with the wrong bait??? Expensive way to catch those fish using the camera for bait. So glad you enjoyed them for dinner!!!!

Southern Gal...So sorry to hear about your friend's daughter. She sounds like an amazing young person and to have already suffered so much. Prayers for her as she endures yet another scare and treatment.

Darowil... How sad about the little boy who probably won't make it to his 5th birthday. It is hard to see sweet young children go through this. Love and prayers for him and all our young people going through cancer.

Dreamweaver...Thanks. I sure hope they get better soon. Knitting sure is suffering as is everything. Oooh that texting while driving is so dangerous. Two years ago we lost a whole car load of young girls in an accident and they said the driver had just been texting. Glad your GD won't do it/

Bulldog...Thank you so much. If I can knit with two colors, and I just learned on Saturday, you sure could. It sure is easier than I thought it would be. 

Marge...Sure hope you got that rest and what a shame about getting sent home from the Senior meeting with not enough meals for everyone. Especially since it is so difficult for you to get anywhere without your own car. :thumbdown:

Myfanwy...You got a beautiful sunrise for us and I got this sunset for you and the TP. Like traveling back in time as you are seeing Thursdays sunset from me when it is Friday for you. I can't see the sunset from my house, so I drove to the top of the hill to get this one.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> Thanks 5mmdpns for the tip on Lion Brand. I'll check again.
> 
> Thanks Ohio Joy...I wonder if they do that here at Michael's. I can never find anyone to help. Perhaps a cashier?
> 
> Gottasch...Always good to have a challenge and that is a beautiful one.
> 
> Wisconsin Joy...Thanks for the tip on yarn. Will check that one too.
> 
> Marianne...What a shame about the camera!!! Sounds like you were fishing with the wrong bait??? Expensive way to catch those fish using the camera for bait. So glad you enjoyed them for dinner!!!!
> 
> Southern Gal...So sorry to hear about your friend's daughter. She sounds like an amazing young person and to have already suffered so much. Prayers for her as she endures yet another scare and treatment.
> 
> Darowil... How sad about the little boy who probably won't make it to his 5th birthday. It is hard to see sweet young children go through this. Love and prayers for him and all our young people going through cancer.
> 
> Dreamweaver...Thanks. I sure hope they get better soon. Knitting sure is suffering as is everything. Oooh that texting while driving is so dangerous. Two years ago we lost a whole car load of young girls in an accident and they said the driver had just been texting. Glad your GD won't do it/
> 
> Bulldog...Thank you so much. If I can knit with two colors, and I just learned on Saturday, you sure could. It sure is easier than I thought it would be.
> 
> Marge...Sure hope you got that rest and what a shame about getting sent home from the Senior meeting with not enough meals for everyone. Especially since it is so difficult for you to get anywhere without your own car. :thumbdown:
> 
> Myfanwy...You got a beautiful sunrise for us and I got this sunset for you and the TP. Like traveling back in time as you are seeing Thursdays sunset from me when it is Friday for you. I can't see the sunset from my house, so I drove to the top of the hill to get this one.


That is lovely, Daralene- Likewise my aspect for sunset is blocked in this case by the houses nextdoor, and my hill would be several kilometres away- there is one of those glorious views ove the whole harbour- that do not photograph well without a really good lense!

It is now my wallpaper!


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Likewise my aspect for sunset is blocked in this case by the houses nextdoor, and my hill would be several kilometres away- there is one of those glorious views ove the whole harbour- that do not photograph well without a really good lense!
> 
> It is now my wallpaper!


Sounds beautiful!!! Is that one you posted here??


----------



## melyn

lol sam u sound soooo like me when I check in here just b4 shutting the PC down for the night and an hour later am still sitting here reading lol


preston said:


> one puzzle - now i have to go to bed - now now now.
> 
> sam


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are a mixed blessing aren't they? Great that she passed, but scary. At what age can they get their license over there?
> 
> 
> 
> 16 is the age for a driver's license, though you can geta permit to drive with a licensed driver in the car withh you at 15. There are also farm exceptions and hardship licenses available at 15... My gal is a very sensible and responsible person. My concern comes with her having to drive home from a HUGE high school with a very big parking lot, in the dark, after the football games - since she is on the drill team. This has her out at 11:00 with a bunch of other teen drivers and we all know that night driving is a little different. We are in a pretty busy suburb as well. that said, her little sister coming up is probably going to be hell on wheels..... Then I will REALLY start worrying........
Click to expand...

They are trying to raise the age here. In South Australia it is now 17. They can get there Learners (when they must be accompanied by a full driver at all times) and must hold it for at least 12 months before they get the Provisional license if they are under 25. For those learning later they only need there Ls for 6 months. And they have there Ps for I think 3 years- these have some restrictions to the full licence. And they are really tough on P platers and they can lose there license very easilly. But it is new young drivers who are involved in a high proportion of crashes, and hte more experience they have the less they are likely to have accidents. This is why young drivers mus thave 12 months os learners- and a certain amount of different types of driving must be done in this time- including a certain amount of night driving. And they can only be accompanied by a full license holder so a new driver can not accompany the learner. Don't think we have any exceptions for farms etc. I also think we are younger than the other states. My youngest got her license as soon as she could (16 1/2 back then) and went to a national conference soon after- she was the envy of all the others as it seems no one else yet had their licenses. Like your grandaughter she was a very competant and sensible driver so I wasn't excessivelly worried beacise I knew she would be careful- but others are always a major concern. And 11pm with a large number of young drivers is concerning (but at the same time a relief to her parents not to have to puck her up I'm sure).


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> Julie.... love the sunrise picture... It is most gentle.
> 
> Daralene .... Hope your thumbs get better really soon. I did not have a reaction to the shots, other than a bit of a welt at the injections spot and a little soreness there. Darn, I know I wanted to tell you something and can't remember.... Oh, yes,,,,, no texting or talking while driving. Rachel is very set against this ..... Now if her mother would just follow that.... as she is always on the phone driving in from the airport and worse about texting than the kids!!!!!


It's illegal over here, as well as stupid (especially texting). A fine and demerit points. And with those on Ps not having many demerit points to lose before lsoing their license the young ones have real incentive not to do it- surely not worth losing your license over.


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> Sam.... I was just going to go over and do ONE puzzle but it is 1:00 and the smarter thing would be to go to bed.... especially since I have to take mom for hair and groceries tomorrow and hit the gym (We've been bad this week.) I did say it would be smarter ... doesn't mean I'm going to follow my own advice....


I signed up to get the puzzle of the day sent to me and at 7pm it is the only puzzle I have done.
I have also got the swatches done and am now ready to start the jumper. Just hope I have worked it out right, and with all the needles all the house can't find the size I need for the body so will need to go and get one tomorrow. But plan to start the ribbing tonight.


----------



## darowil

daralene said:


> Myfanwy...You got a beautiful sunrise for us and I got this sunset for you and the TP. Like traveling back in time as you are seeing Thursdays sunset from me when it is Friday for you. I can't see the sunset from my house, so I drove to the top of the hill to get this one.


Sure looks like a sunset well worth going out to see.


----------



## MawMaw12

Redkimba said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> A warlock is a specific character that was made for the movies and video games. Warlord is the wiccan male witch.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not heard that one. I thought there is no distinction name-wise between the 2 sexes - both are simply called witch.
Click to expand...

You are right they are both witches. I Googled it to make sure. Good old Google.


----------



## jheiens

Myfanwy wrote:
thanks, Jynx. BTW, the home help seems to be working out quite well![/quote]

So glad to hear that the home help is proving an apparent sucess. 
Hopefully, better days are ahead for your household also.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818

Joe P said:


> I have a thing about keeping the cottage up and I get a little over the edge about it and I apologize.
> 
> I truly do rest, knit and sort of sit under a "live Oak Tree" if it is cool but not in the summer down here, way too hot for me. I love the winters here big time.
> 
> I am trying to finish the Christmas Stockings and they droll on and on. I will finish. I did do some vintage cotton thick thread lace on towels etc. this last spring when I was sick and the lady I did them for just talked to me and said her sister (older lady) sits and just stares at them and wonders how I did them without ever doing them before. I just read the patterns but she said she could never do that. I guess i do have some talent, a little anyway but when I hear of you girls with all your original patterns I head for the back of the barn. he he. take care, kids, I am off to bed. Oh! the dawn Mcfany for the 21st is beautiful and very calming to me. Thanks, joe p.


Joe, nothing to apologize for my friend, just worry about you over doing things with all the cleaning you do  I grew up in Texas and have lived all over the state so I understand about the weather there. Just want you to find time to relax, enjoy life for awhile, that is my main concern. Life is too short to work so hard, I do worry about so many of my tea party friends so just know you are in our prayers here, remember your Mom needs you as do your children, take time to smell the roses and smile for you are a special angel to all that you touch!


----------



## Marianne818

I just had a phone call and I will be leaving shortly for Alabama, my DS Ben has had a mild heart attack, has pneumonia and pleurisy, he was taken by ambulance and they have him stable but he is asking for me to come over (very rare for him) . So, once again I'm asking for prayers for him, his birthday is tomorrow will be 37. I'm thinking he's really worse off than they are telling me, but I'm praying that I am wrong! 
Will be in touch as soon as I can, it's a 4 hr drive, no flights available today, so it's the road trip I had planned for 2 weeks from now instead. 
Hugs and prayers


----------



## baileysmom

Marianne818 said:


> I just had a phone call and I will be leaving shortly for Alabama, my DS Ben has had a mild heart attack, has pneumonia and pleurisy, he was taken by ambulance and they have him stable but he is asking for me to come over (very rare for him) . So, once again I'm asking for prayers for him, his birthday is tomorrow will be 37. I'm thinking he's really worse off than they are telling me, but I'm praying that I am wrong!
> Will be in touch as soon as I can, it's a 4 hr drive, no flights available today, so it's the road trip I had planned for 2 weeks from now instead.
> Hugs and prayers


Drive safe and you and your son are in my prayers.


----------



## Sorlenna

Hugs & prayers to you, dear Marianne...will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## jheiens

We're praying for safe travel and God's healing and watch care over thewhole situation inAlabama.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Joe P

I am up and going at it before I have to go to the food pantry in Mom's area for her and she is going to be dropped off to sit in our grocers to have a cup of coffee and watch the people in the deli as waiting outside in the "lawn" that is uneven in the heat is not appropriate for her. 

The space was taken again this morning the provider called and told me as she was to park there to load Mother later I get over there. Sooooooooo I called the management and she had not received the letter from the dr. yet. I will go and get a copy this a.m. and deliver it personally to the management. It slays me to have to go and get the wheel chair to load Mother at the other space that is for handicap down the parking lot 3 spaces. I am so protective and I plan on putting this woman and her car in another spot if it kills me. I get very determined when someone does not respect my MAMA. humpf!!!!!!!!!!!! I can get a little hot under the collar when I want to but I try to have patience with people and try not to come off like, "Billy Bad Ass" but if I have to I can do it and will. Particularly if it is about Mother. I need to finish the laundry, do the floors quickly and dust and I will be caught up for the week. I plan on totally relaxing tomorrow "smelling the roses" Marianne. he he. thanks for the care, though. joe p.


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> I just had a phone call and I will be leaving shortly for Alabama, my DS Ben has had a mild heart attack, has pneumonia and pleurisy, he was taken by ambulance and they have him stable but he is asking for me to come over (very rare for him) . So, once again I'm asking for prayers for him, his birthday is tomorrow will be 37. I'm thinking he's really worse off than they are telling me, but I'm praying that I am wrong!
> Will be in touch as soon as I can, it's a 4 hr drive, no flights available today, so it's the road trip I had planned for 2 weeks from now instead.
> Hugs and prayers


Marianne...Prayers for your DS Ben. Prayers for you too as you make this 4 hr. journey that will seem like 100 till you are there. Please drive carefully. I pray you are wrong too. I just can't believe this is happening to him after he just got home. Prayers for a complete recovery for Ben.
Hugs and prayers for you too dear friend.


----------



## Joe P

The management said she would have a sign put up for handicapped zone for the loading of Mrs. P. daily or something of that sort. I will have to follow up on this as I have everything else. it takes weeks to get the aid for Mother but I hang in there and follow up constantly on everything as I think people think you will give up because you don't want to waste the time. eck Not me I am the original bird dogger. 

Dreamweaver, I think I need to make a trip up there to Richardson and work with your Mother and I think I might have it under control for you and you can go to hawaii for a vacation. What do you think of that? he he. Your Mother would throw me out but i would come back like a bad penny. love it. joe.


----------



## Dreamweaver

I am late... and need to go get mom right now.... but just had to add my healing thoughts, Godspeed and well wishes to Marianne and Ben... I hate that Marianne is having to drive while upset..... but know that getting there right away is the major concern.... You will be in my thoughts....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Daralene .... FANTASTIC SUNSEET.... Love that picture...

Joe P. .... I know you'll get the parking worked out..... I assume it is the same car..... Sure wish I had you on my team to fight a few battles..... You are a tiger....


----------



## Joe P

Dream weaver, I would do it if i could I am a great guy to have in the tank when needed you know like the tiger. he he. thanks for the comment.
I apoligize I have not commented to you about the sewing stuff but my plate and yours are full for now. Hang in there o'k?


----------



## budasha

Dreamweaver said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know just how you feel. Also had a crown replaced and am now scheduled to get 5 more in the front. Have an appointment next week but will have to cancel because I'm having radiation again. Planning starts Monday and then I get my appointments scheduled. Aint life grand
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that you are having radiation again..... I know I know I was not allowed to have any dental work done while on chemo.... but I didn't know for sure about radiation. I tried to get some work done before but didn't have time and am sure that is why I developed a couple of problems. How long will you be on radiation?
Click to expand...

Spoke with the dentist and she recommended checking with the doctor before I have any more dental work so that's off now. My radiation will be the steriotactic again - 3-4 treatments in eight days. I'll know Monday when they're going to start.


----------



## budasha

Marianne818 said:


> I just had a phone call and I will be leaving shortly for Alabama, my DS Ben has had a mild heart attack, has pneumonia and pleurisy, he was taken by ambulance and they have him stable but he is asking for me to come over (very rare for him) . So, once again I'm asking for prayers for him, his birthday is tomorrow will be 37. I'm thinking he's really worse off than they are telling me, but I'm praying that I am wrong!
> Will be in touch as soon as I can, it's a 4 hr drive, no flights available today, so it's the road trip I had planned for 2 weeks from now instead.
> Hugs and prayers


Marianne - so sorry to hear about your son. Sending prayers and hugs. Take care on your drive.


----------



## pammie1234

Getting ready to go for my stress test and first visit to a heart doctor. I had an errand I wanted to do first, but decided it could make me run late and that would be added stress! 

Great job, Joe. The squeaky wheel always gets the oil, or something like that.

Marianne, prayers for you and Ben. Prayers for all of the little children that are suffering at this time.

Be back later! Have a good day!


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise my aspect for sunset is blocked in this case by the houses nextdoor, and my hill would be several kilometres away- there is one of those glorious views ove the whole harbour- that do not photograph well without a really good lense!
> 
> It is now my wallpaper!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds beautiful!!! Is that one you posted here??
Click to expand...

No, I have your sunset pic. up as my current wallpaper!


----------



## Sorlenna

I've just put my shawl up on Ravelry and Craftsy...I am glad to be done! Next, I'm working on converting it to crochet...yeah, I am just a glutton for punishment. lol I will have to dig through my stash for yarn after work. 

Last night I could not sleep for anything! I did not allow myself to look at the clock because I didn't want to know, and maybe I wasn't actually awake as long as I thought, but it seemed like hours I lay there. I hate when that happens. Sometimes my brain just won't turn off. When I finally did fall asleep, I had some strange dreams...sheesh. Well, I have to get through work today--hope I'm not too wacky. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Myfanwy wrote:
> thanks, Jynx. BTW, the home help seems to be working out quite well!


So glad to hear that the home help is proving an apparent sucess. 
Hopefully, better days are ahead for your household also.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

thank you, Joy, the big issue is how she gets on with Fale- we now know the 2 have a common style of music they enjoy. Fale was very negative about the whole idea to start off with!


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> I just had a phone call and I will be leaving shortly for Alabama, my DS Ben has had a mild heart attack, has pneumonia and pleurisy, he was taken by ambulance and they have him stable but he is asking for me to come over (very rare for him) . So, once again I'm asking for prayers for him, his birthday is tomorrow will be 37. I'm thinking he's really worse off than they are telling me, but I'm praying that I am wrong!
> Will be in touch as soon as I can, it's a 4 hr drive, no flights available today, so it's the road trip I had planned for 2 weeks from now instead.
> Hugs and prayers


Hugs and Prayers from us Marianne- this is really being a testing time for you with one issue after another. At least you got out for your day fishing- that must have 're-charged' your batteries somewhat!


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> I am up and going at it before I have to go to the food pantry in Mom's area for her and she is going to be dropped off to sit in our grocers to have a cup of coffee and watch the people in the deli as waiting outside in the "lawn" that is uneven in the heat is not appropriate for her.
> 
> The space was taken again this morning the provider called and told me as she was to park there to load Mother later I get over there. Sooooooooo I called the management and she had not received the letter from the dr. yet. I will go and get a copy this a.m. and deliver it personally to the management. It slays me to have to go and get the wheel chair to load Mother at the other space that is for handicap down the parking lot 3 spaces. I am so protective and I plan on putting this woman and her car in another spot if it kills me. I get very determined when someone does not respect my MAMA. humpf!!!!!!!!!!!! I can get a little hot under the collar when I want to but I try to have patience with people and try not to come off like, "Billy Bad Ass" but if I have to I can do it and will. Particularly if it is about Mother. I need to finish the laundry, do the floors quickly and dust and I will be caught up for the week. I plan on totally relaxing tomorrow "smelling the roses" Marianne. he he. thanks for the care, though. joe p.


I like your sense of humour in 'adversity' Joe! Do hope it works out for you, and Mom.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I've just put my shawl up on Ravelry and Craftsy...I am glad to be done! Next, I'm working on converting it to crochet...yeah, I am just a glutton for punishment. lol I will have to dig through my stash for yarn after work.
> 
> Last night I could not sleep for anything! I did not allow myself to look at the clock because I didn't want to know, and maybe I wasn't actually awake as long as I thought, but it seemed like hours I lay there. I hate when that happens. Sometimes my brain just won't turn off. When I finally did fall asleep, I had some strange dreams...sheesh. Well, I have to get through work today--hope I'm not too wacky. :shock:


wishing you lots of 'unwackiness', I hope soon to re-start the Albuquerque[?sp.] vest- that will be in the blue, and variegated blue alpaca mix I found!


----------



## Silverowl

Marianne818 said:


> I just had a phone call and I will be leaving shortly for Alabama, my DS Ben has had a mild heart attack, has pneumonia and pleurisy, he was taken by ambulance and they have him stable but he is asking for me to come over (very rare for him) . So, once again I'm asking for prayers for him, his birthday is tomorrow will be 37. I'm thinking he's really worse off than they are telling me, but I'm praying that I am wrong!
> Will be in touch as soon as I can, it's a 4 hr drive, no flights available today, so it's the road trip I had planned for 2 weeks from now instead.
> Hugs and prayers


Marianne thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Please drive safely.


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> wishing you lots of 'unwackiness', I hope soon to re-start the Albuquerque[?sp.] vest- that will be in the blue, and variegated blue alpaca mix I found!


Thank you! And your spelling is fine.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Ha!


5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> too funny 5 - you always make me laugh!! AZ
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avast me hearties!!! it is Talk Like a Pirate Day today! uuuuurrrrggghhhh, tis a nasty nor'easter that blows t'day, be flyin the sails at half mast fer now!
> 
> hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> I totally forgot!!! I should share a pic of me in my Renaissance Pirate Cap'n attire...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maelinde, if you were not a proper pirate, I would declare you a beauty! As it is you must be declared "as ugly as 'ell in that prpr get up, ur missin ur peg leg"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sticks u git ur eye patch on straight! en git lookin at de spy glass! lands a hoy matie!
> fire em guns they'r stormin de ropes! aye, 'eres cap'n jack ta save us looties!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## gottastch

Good early afternoon all! I finished the scarf last night and tried to arrange the hat, mittens and scarf nicely on my kitchen counter. I'm not so good at positioning things but you get the idea. As soon as I had the scarf off the needles, I had to grab my size 4 circulars and started in on the Wingspan shawl/scarf. I do love my short rows  I have one of those triangles done (7 to go).

Prayers for Marianne's Ben and to all in need, especially the little ones; so hard to see them ill!

Good job getting the shawl up on Ravelry and Craftsy, Sorlenna. I bet you are glad to get that typing done!

I have errands and cooking to do today but I will check in when I can. Everyone have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sam - I just saw the puppy pics - they are just darling - I would just be sitting there watching them all day!! AZ


----------



## Lurker 2

Just thought I would mention it is 5-15am Saturday here!!!
I love your work- and the yarn you chose!



gottastch said:


> Good early afternoon all! I finished the scarf last night and tried to arrange the hat, mittens and scarf nicely on my kitchen counter. I'm not so good at positioning things but you get the idea. As soon as I had the scarf off the needles, I had to grab my size 4 circulars and started in on the Wingspan shawl/scarf. I do love my short rows  I have one of those triangles done (7 to go).
> 
> Prayers for Marianne's Ben and to all in need, especially the little ones; so hard to see them ill!
> 
> Good job getting the shawl up on Ravelry and Craftsy, Sorlenna. I bet you are glad to get that typing done!
> 
> I have errands and cooking to do today but I will check in when I can. Everyone have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> Just thought I would mention it is 5-15am Saturday here!!!
> I love your work- and the yarn you chose!
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good early afternoon all! I finished the scarf last night and tried to arrange the hat, mittens and scarf nicely on my kitchen counter. I'm not so good at positioning things but you get the idea. As soon as I had the scarf off the needles, I had to grab my size 4 circulars and started in on the Wingspan shawl/scarf. I do love my short rows  I have one of those triangles done (7 to go).
> 
> Prayers for Marianne's Ben and to all in need, especially the little ones; so hard to see them ill!
> 
> Good job getting the shawl up on Ravelry and Craftsy, Sorlenna. I bet you are glad to get that typing done!
> 
> I have errands and cooking to do today but I will check in when I can. Everyone have a wonderful day!!!
Click to expand...

Ditto! :thumbup: It all looks so soft and warm!


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know just how you feel. Also had a crown replaced and am now scheduled to get 5 more in the front. Have an appointment next week but will have to cancel because I'm having radiation again. Planning starts Monday and then I get my appointments scheduled. Aint life grand
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that you are having radiation again..... I know I know I was not allowed to have any dental work done while on chemo.... but I didn't know for sure about radiation. I tried to get some work done before but didn't have time and am sure that is why I developed a couple of problems. How long will you be on radiation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoke with the dentist and she recommended checking with the doctor before I have any more dental work so that's off now. My radiation will be the steriotactic again - 3-4 treatments in eight days. I'll know Monday when they're going to start.
Click to expand...

Prayers coming your way too, Budasha! and as Sam would put it- bushels of healing energy!


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'll be thinking good thoughts for you budasha -grateful for the treatments - but.....it's tough so breath deep...AZ


budasha said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back from the dentist. Gosh, I thought once I had a crown, I would be home free... NOT... Decay under the crown means you get to pay for the crown all over again..... and again .... and again. It seems the insurance refused to pay for the last crown so I am getting the next 2 or 3 pre-approved... Hope it doesn't take too long, as I want the work done this insurance year and it is up in Jan... Looks like I get to spend another day talking to insurance people and Dr.s and trying to get things straightened out.....
> 
> 
> 
> I know just how you feel. Also had a crown replaced and am now scheduled to get 5 more in the front. Have an appointment next week but will have to cancel because I'm having radiation again. Planning starts Monday and then I get my appointments scheduled. Aint life grand
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

warlock....AZ


5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to y'all and i am still at the laundry, kitchen scrubbing, (God, the sinks and the faucets down here even with our water softener build up such calcium that I have to use my special tub and sink cleaner I order), changing the beds, washing the down pillows and drying them, folding laundry, dustmopping as I go and started the dishwasher after the sink was cleaned, oh I scrubbed the top of the stove and grates that were full of grease from last night that was not cleaned afterwards. I have great issues with things not clean. I had a friend who never dusted much and he said don't touch it and you won't notice so everything in the house was dull and not clean. I hated to sit down anywhere as the furniture probably was never vacuumed. I had a housekeeper who swept around the scatter rugs and even mopped around them, would not vacuum the furniture ever, would not wash a window, or wash the glass on the pictures and never moved anything when dusting just used these duster clingy things that was somewhat good but lift anything up and there was a ring of dust under it. She lasted two weeks and I fired her. I had another housekeeper and I told her I would show her how I wanted her to clean and she said no one would show her how to clean. I said I guess that means you won't be working here. I did have housekeepers in the B&B and I trained them my way and paid them very well and gave them all the tips left by the clients every day. They did very well and I had no problems. I guess I just am too particular and that is the way it is. God, knows what I will do if I can't get up and clean my own cottage. humpf. he he. So I can be called the housekeeper witch or what is the word for a male witch? Can't remember. take boys and girls, joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you just might be a warlord. A wizard and a sorceror are similar but different. haha
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a phone call and I will be leaving shortly for Alabama, my DS Ben has had a mild heart attack, has pneumonia and pleurisy, he was taken by ambulance and they have him stable but he is asking for me to come over (very rare for him) . So, once again I'm asking for prayers for him, his birthday is tomorrow will be 37. I'm thinking he's really worse off than they are telling me, but I'm praying that I am wrong!
> Will be in touch as soon as I can, it's a 4 hr drive, no flights available today, so it's the road trip I had planned for 2 weeks from now instead.
> Hugs and prayers
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne...Prayers for your DS Ben. Prayers for you too as you make this 4 hr. journey that will seem like 100 till you are there. Please drive carefully. I pray you are wrong too. I just can't believe this is happening to him after he just got home. Prayers for a complete recovery for Ben.
> Hugs and prayers for you too dear friend.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## margewhaples

gottastch said:


> Good early afternoon all! I finished the scarf last night and tried to arrange the hat, mittens and scarf nicely on my kitchen counter. I'm not so good at positioning things but you get the idea. As soon as I had the scarf off the needles, I had to grab my size 4 circulars and started in on the Wingspan shawl/scarf. I do love my short rows  I have one of those triangles done (7 to go).
> 
> Prayers for Marianne's Ben and to all in need, especially the little ones; so hard to see them ill!
> 
> Good job getting the shawl up on Ravelry and Craftsy, Sorlenna. I bet you are glad to get that typing done!
> 
> I have errands and cooking to do today but I will check in when I can. Everyone have a wonderful day!!!


Kathy: Fabulous gift or your own. Love the colors. Marlark Marge.


----------



## margewhaples

Joe: I once was a type A too. I've been taught by fibro that the accomplishment and fulfillment derived are not worth the painful result. Hope for your health's sake you can get this monkey off your back. I also have the parking problems
here and I own. Noone seems to respect another's rights anymore. Particularly the disabled. They make the fines here
$500. but doe not deter them, because it is seldom enforced.
The police do not have time to pursue as they are busy taking reports of real crime.
Marianne: So sorry once again you seem to have a full hot plate of woe-Hope that this turns out to be just a warning.
Possibly just a need to balance the chemical ions due to problems previously mentioned. Potassium perhaps. Or Stress?
Myfanwy: Glad that you are able to get some supportive help. It will work out I'm sure.
They turned up with a walker last night, but not the one the doctor and I had discussed. Just the lightweigt aluminum that I already had.
Today I'm in rest mode for the whole day.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2

Marge, I am waiting to hear back from the 'Alzheimers' nurse- she is on annual leave, so it will be sometime next week. I am really looking forward to my 'time out' with the grandchildren in November!


----------



## preston

marianne - healing energy for you and your son - drive with care.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I just had a phone call and I will be leaving shortly for Alabama, my DS Ben has had a mild heart attack, has pneumonia and pleurisy, he was taken by ambulance and they have him stable but he is asking for me to come over (very rare for him) . So, once again I'm asking for prayers for him, his birthday is tomorrow will be 37. I'm thinking he's really worse off than they are telling me, but I'm praying that I am wrong!
> Will be in touch as soon as I can, it's a 4 hr drive, no flights available today, so it's the road trip I had planned for 2 weeks from now instead.
> Hugs and prayers


----------



## preston

beautiful work kathy - and great color.

sam



gottastch said:


> Good early afternoon all! I finished the scarf last night and tried to arrange the hat, mittens and scarf nicely on my kitchen counter. I'm not so good at positioning things but you get the idea. As soon as I had the scarf off the needles, I had to grab my size 4 circulars and started in on the Wingspan shawl/scarf. I do love my short rows  I have one of those triangles done (7 to go).
> 
> Prayers for Marianne's Ben and to all in need, especially the little ones; so hard to see them ill!
> 
> Good job getting the shawl up on Ravelry and Craftsy, Sorlenna. I bet you are glad to get that typing done!
> 
> I have errands and cooking to do today but I will check in when I can. Everyone have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## margewhaples

Myfanwy: You certainly desere that and more. May you pursue some very restorative path. My prayers are with you and all that you require for the tasks ahead. Marlark Marge.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I still have some pages to catch up but I wanted to share a couple of things while I'm in front of my desk top - so much easier to type than on my ipad. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-110251-1.html
this is a link to a poem by grannybaba I think she deserves some kudos for her wordsmithing!!!
And with Winter coming to some of us here is a recipe that we can all enjoy - including joep!! http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/gluten-free-banana-bread-waffles-153407 I will check back in later. AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks

So peaceful!!! Thanks, Sandi


myfanwy said:


> a gentle sunrise, this morning!


----------



## Bulldog

Hello My Sweet Friends!
Marianne, just had to take a moment to send you hugs and prayers if safety, comfort, and healing for Ben. You have faced so much in such a short time. You are such a vital part of the TPrespected by all as a loving daughter, mother, & friend. I believe in Angels and Angels Unawares. You certainly qualify in my book.
Dreamweavercontinue to send healing prayers and hugs your way for this pulmonary fungus and cough
Daralenesure hope you thumbs stop hurting. I know how debilitating this can be.
Finally have DH on books for the parathyroidectomy he was supposed to have a year ago but delayed by osteomyelitis and staph infection. Our schedule continues to be packed with sports events for three grandchildren and trips to doctors visits. My back is weathering it all with a little TLC. I am knitting on my strips for my afghan and have a pair of socks on my Hiya Hiya 9 circular needles. I would like to take the sock KAL, but I like the circular needle. I want to someday learn how to knit two socks at the same time . Here are contributions to recipes: 


Sauce Picante
1 cup chopped onion
1 cup chopped bell pepper
1 cup celery
1 can Rotel tomatoes
1 can stewed tomatoes
1 can tomato paste
1 # round steak, cut into bite sized pieces
1 # boneless skinless chicken, cut into bite sized pieces
1 # smoked sausage, cut into bite sized pieces
1 Tbsp. garlic salt
1 cup water
2 bay leaves
S & P
Combine all ingredients in Dutch Oven. Bring to a boil, boiling for 10 min. Simmer on low-medium heat at least 2 hrs. If using crockpot, leave out water and cook 8-10 hours. Serve over Rice
Best if prepared the day before.

Lazy Cobbler
1 ½ cups self rising flour
1 cup sugar
1 tsp. vanilla
1 cup milk 
1 stick melted butter
1 large can of drained fruit (such as peaches)
Mix all ingredients together and fold in fruit. Bake 350 degrees for 45 min or until browned


----------



## Bulldog

Sam, I learned how to cut & paste! WoooooHoooo!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Bulldog said:


> Sam, I learned how to cut & paste! WoooooHoooo!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Marianne drive safe - my prayers are in overdrive for Ben and his family - including of course his Mom!


----------



## baileysmom

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Friends!
> Marianne, just had to take a moment to send you hugs and prayers if safety, comfort, and healing for Ben. You have faced so much in such a short time. You are such a vital part of the TPrespected by all as a loving daughter, mother, & friend. I believe in Angels and Angels Unawares. You certainly qualify in my book.
> Dreamweavercontinue to send healing prayers and hugs your way for this pulmonary fungus and cough
> Daralenesure hope you thumbs stop hurting. I know how debilitating this can be.
> Finally have DH on books for the parathyroidectomy he was supposed to have a year ago but delayed by osteomyelitis and staph infection. Our schedule continues to be packed with sports events for three grandchildren and trips to doctors visits. My back is weathering it all with a little TLC. I am knitting on my strips for my afghan and have a pair of socks on my Hiya Hiya 9 circular needles. I would like to take the sock KAL, but I like the circular needle. I want to someday learn how to knit two socks at the same time . Here are contributions to recipes:
> 
> Sauce Picante
> 1 cup chopped onion
> 1 cup chopped bell pepper
> 1 cup celery
> 1 can Rotel tomatoes
> 1 can stewed tomatoes
> 1 can tomato paste
> 1 # round steak, cut into bite sized pieces
> 1 # boneless skinless chicken, cut into bite sized pieces
> 1 # smoked sausage, cut into bite sized pieces
> 1 Tbsp. garlic salt
> 1 cup water
> 2 bay leaves
> S & P
> Combine all ingredients in Dutch Oven. Bring to a boil, boiling for 10 min. Simmer on low-medium heat at least 2 hrs. If using crockpot, leave out water and cook 8-10 hours. Serve over Rice
> Best if prepared the day before.
> 
> Lazy Cobbler
> 1 ½ cups self rising flour
> 1 cup sugar
> 1 tsp. vanilla
> 1 cup milk
> 1 stick melted butter
> 1 large can of drained fruit (such as peaches)
> Mix all ingredients together and fold in fruit. Bake 350 degrees for 45 min or until browned


Thanks for the cobbler recipe. Peach cobbler with heavy cream is one of my favorite desserts, among many.


----------



## Lurker 2

margewhaples said:


> Joe: I once was a type A too. I've been taught by fibro that the accomplishment and fulfillment derived are not worth the painful result. Hope for your health's sake you can get this monkey off your back. I also have the parking problems
> here and I own. Noone seems to respect another's rights anymore. Particularly the disabled. They make the fines here
> $500. but doe not deter them, because it is seldom enforced.
> The police do not have time to pursue as they are busy taking reports of real crime.
> Marianne: So sorry once again you seem to have a full hot plate of woe-Hope that this turns out to be just a warning.
> Possibly just a need to balance the chemical ions due to problems previously mentioned. Potassium perhaps. Or Stress?
> Myfanwy: Glad that you are able to get some supportive help. It will work out I'm sure.
> They turned up with a walker last night, but not the one the doctor and I had discussed. Just the lightweigt aluminum that I already had.
> Today I'm in rest mode for the whole day.
> Marlark Marge.


Hope you get the right walker, Marge, they can be such a huge help!


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> So peaceful!!! Thanks, Sandi
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> a gentle sunrise, this morning!
Click to expand...

Glad you like it!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Friends!
> Marianne, just had to take a moment to send you hugs and prayers if safety, comfort, and healing for Ben. You have faced so much in such a short time. You are such a vital part of the TPrespected by all as a loving daughter, mother, & friend. I believe in Angels and Angels Unawares. You certainly qualify in my book.
> Dreamweavercontinue to send healing prayers and hugs your way for this pulmonary fungus and cough
> Daralenesure hope you thumbs stop hurting. I know how debilitating this can be.
> Finally have DH on books for the parathyroidectomy he was supposed to have a year ago but delayed by osteomyelitis and staph infection. Our schedule continues to be packed with sports events for three grandchildren and trips to doctors visits. My back is weathering it all with a little TLC. I am knitting on my strips for my afghan and have a pair of socks on my Hiya Hiya 9 circular needles. I would like to take the sock KAL, but I like the circular needle. I want to someday learn how to knit two socks at the same time . Here are contributions to recipes:
> 
> Sauce Picante
> 1 cup chopped onion
> 1 cup chopped bell pepper
> 1 cup celery
> 1 can Rotel tomatoes
> 1 can stewed tomatoes
> 1 can tomato paste
> 1 # round steak, cut into bite sized pieces
> 1 # boneless skinless chicken, cut into bite sized pieces
> 1 # smoked sausage, cut into bite sized pieces
> 1 Tbsp. garlic salt
> 1 cup water
> 2 bay leaves
> S & P
> Combine all ingredients in Dutch Oven. Bring to a boil, boiling for 10 min. Simmer on low-medium heat at least 2 hrs. If using crockpot, leave out water and cook 8-10 hours. Serve over Rice
> Best if prepared the day before.
> 
> Lazy Cobbler
> 1 ½ cups self rising flour
> 1 cup sugar
> 1 tsp. vanilla
> 1 cup milk
> 1 stick melted butter
> 1 large can of drained fruit (such as peaches)
> Mix all ingredients together and fold in fruit. Bake 350 degrees for 45 min or until browned


Can some one jog my memory how many oz in a stick of butter, we get 500g 0r 250g blocks with 25g divisions marked- we don't measure butter in cups normally either!


----------



## Dreamweaver

gottastch said:


> Good early afternoon all! I finished the scarf last night and tried to arrange the hat, mittens and scarf nicely on my kitchen counter. I'm not so good at positioning things but you get the idea.


Great looking set... I love that scarf pattern... I can think of so many different ways to play with yarn and that pattern. very pretty yarn. Your picture is excellent.... Shows everything you need to know about that set.... Look forward to seeing your Wingspan....


----------



## pammie1234

This is the scarf, hat, and fingerless mittens I made for my friend that is moving to Colorado. She was very please and really bragged. She thought it was really hard to do, when in fact, it was very quick and easy! It is the Montgomery Scarf and Mittens. It was a free download, but I can't remember if it is on Ravelry or not. I used 100% wool and it is chunky. I did increase the needle size because it just seemed to tight and stiff on the scarf. I just did a basic hat with 1 of the pattern stitches. I was in a hurry so I didn't worry about the placement of objects. Maybe next time.


----------



## jheiens

Lazy Cobbler
1 ½ cups self rising flour
1 cup sugar
1 tsp. vanilla
1 cup milk 
1 stick melted butter
1 large can of drained fruit (such as peaches)
Mix all ingredients together and fold in fruit. Bake 350 degrees for 45 min or until browned[/quote]

Can some one jog my memory how many oz in a stick of butter, we get 500g 0r 250g blocks with 25g divisions marked- we don't measure butter in cups normally either![/quote]

Myfanwy . . . 4 sticks to a pound, 4 oz to the stick.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Love your hat, scarf and mittens, Gottastch. You did great job with the yarn!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## margewhaples

1 lb butter = 4-4 oz sticks=454 gms marlark marge


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello My Sweet Friends!
> Marianne, just had to take a moment to send you hugs and prayers if safety, comfort, and healing for Ben. You have faced so much in such a short time. You are such a vital part of the TPrespected by all as a loving daughter, mother, & friend. I believe in Angels and Angels Unawares. You certainly qualify in my book.
> Dreamweavercontinue to send healing prayers and hugs your way for this pulmonary fungus and cough
> Daralenesure hope you thumbs stop hurting. I know how debilitating this can be.
> Finally have DH on books for the parathyroidectomy he was supposed to have a year ago but delayed by osteomyelitis and staph infection. Our schedule continues to be packed with sports events for three grandchildren and trips to doctors visits. My back is weathering it all with a little TLC. I am knitting on my strips for my afghan and have a pair of socks on my Hiya Hiya 9 circular needles. I would like to take the sock KAL, but I like the circular needle. I want to someday learn how to knit two socks at the same time . Here are contributions to recipes:
> 
> Sauce Picante
> 1 cup chopped onion
> 1 cup chopped bell pepper
> 1 cup celery
> 1 can Rotel tomatoes
> 1 can stewed tomatoes
> 1 can tomato paste
> 1 # round steak, cut into bite sized pieces
> 1 # boneless skinless chicken, cut into bite sized pieces
> 1 # smoked sausage, cut into bite sized pieces
> 1 Tbsp. garlic salt
> 1 cup water
> 2 bay leaves
> S & P
> Combine all ingredients in Dutch Oven. Bring to a boil, boiling for 10 min. Simmer on low-medium heat at least 2 hrs. If using crockpot, leave out water and cook 8-10 hours. Serve over Rice
> Best if prepared the day before.
> 
> Lazy Cobbler
> 1 ½ cups self rising flour
> 1 cup sugar
> 1 tsp. vanilla
> 1 cup milk
> 1 stick melted butter
> 1 large can of drained fruit (such as peaches)
> Mix all ingredients together and fold in fruit. Bake 350 degrees for 45 min or until browned
> 
> 
> 
> Can some one jog my memory how many oz in a stick of butter, we get 500g 0r 250g blocks with 25g divisions marked- we don't measure butter in cups normally either!
Click to expand...

*chuckles* Myfanwy, just google the information, it is what we would do too. Type in the information you wish to know into your search engine and press enter. Click on the sites they provide for you. :thumbup:


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> Thanks 5mmdpns for the tip on Lion Brand. I'll check again.
> 
> Thanks Ohio Joy...I wonder if they do that here at Michael's. I can never find anyone to help. Perhaps a cashier?
> 
> Gottasch...Always good to have a challenge and that is a beautiful one.
> 
> Wisconsin Joy...Thanks for the tip on yarn. Will check that one too.
> 
> Marianne...What a shame about the camera!!! Sounds like you were fishing with the wrong bait??? Expensive way to catch those fish using the camera for bait. So glad you enjoyed them for dinner!!!!
> 
> Southern Gal...So sorry to hear about your friend's daughter. She sounds like an amazing young person and to have already suffered so much. Prayers for her as she endures yet another scare and treatment.
> 
> Darowil... How sad about the little boy who probably won't make it to his 5th birthday. It is hard to see sweet young children go through this. Love and prayers for him and all our young people going through cancer.
> 
> Dreamweaver...Thanks. I sure hope they get better soon. Knitting sure is suffering as is everything. Oooh that texting while driving is so dangerous. Two years ago we lost a whole car load of young girls in an accident and they said the driver had just been texting. Glad your GD won't do it/
> 
> Bulldog...Thank you so much. If I can knit with two colors, and I just learned on Saturday, you sure could. It sure is easier than I thought it would be.
> 
> Marge...Sure hope you got that rest and what a shame about getting sent home from the Senior meeting with not enough meals for everyone. Especially since it is so difficult for you to get anywhere without your own car. :thumbdown:
> 
> Myfanwy...You got a beautiful sunrise for us and I got this sunset for you and the TP. Like traveling back in time as you are seeing Thursdays sunset from me when it is Friday for you. I can't see the sunset from my house, so I drove to the top of the hill to get this one.


SPECTACULAR picture.


----------



## preston

these sound fast and easy and good bulldog - thanks for sharing.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Friends!
> Marianne, just had to take a moment to send you hugs and prayers if safety, comfort, and healing for Ben. You have faced so much in such a short time. You are such a vital part of the TPrespected by all as a loving daughter, mother, & friend. I believe in Angels and Angels Unawares. You certainly qualify in my book.
> Dreamweavercontinue to send healing prayers and hugs your way for this pulmonary fungus and cough
> Daralenesure hope you thumbs stop hurting. I know how debilitating this can be.
> Finally have DH on books for the parathyroidectomy he was supposed to have a year ago but delayed by osteomyelitis and staph infection. Our schedule continues to be packed with sports events for three grandchildren and trips to doctors visits. My back is weathering it all with a little TLC. I am knitting on my strips for my afghan and have a pair of socks on my Hiya Hiya 9 circular needles. I would like to take the sock KAL, but I like the circular needle. I want to someday learn how to knit two socks at the same time . Here are contributions to recipes:
> 
> Sauce Picante
> 1 cup chopped onion
> 1 cup chopped bell pepper
> 1 cup celery
> 1 can Rotel tomatoes
> 1 can stewed tomatoes
> 1 can tomato paste
> 1 # round steak, cut into bite sized pieces
> 1 # boneless skinless chicken, cut into bite sized pieces
> 1 # smoked sausage, cut into bite sized pieces
> 1 Tbsp. garlic salt
> 1 cup water
> 2 bay leaves
> S & P
> Combine all ingredients in Dutch Oven. Bring to a boil, boiling for 10 min. Simmer on low-medium heat at least 2 hrs. If using crockpot, leave out water and cook 8-10 hours. Serve over Rice
> Best if prepared the day before.
> 
> Lazy Cobbler
> 1 ½ cups self rising flour
> 1 cup sugar
> 1 tsp. vanilla
> 1 cup milk
> 1 stick melted butter
> 1 large can of drained fruit (such as peaches)
> Mix all ingredients together and fold in fruit. Bake 350 degrees for 45 min or until browned


----------



## preston

woohoo indeed - good job bulldog - makes life so much easier.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Sam, I learned how to cut & paste! WoooooHoooo!


----------



## preston

myfanwy - each stick of butter is a quarter of a pound - eight tablespoons worth - does that help?

sam



myfanwy said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello My Sweet Friends!
> Marianne, just had to take a moment to send you hugs and prayers if safety, comfort, and healing for Ben. You have faced so much in such a short time. You are such a vital part of the TPrespected by all as a loving daughter, mother, & friend. I believe in Angels and Angels Unawares. You certainly qualify in my book.
> Dreamweavercontinue to send healing prayers and hugs your way for this pulmonary fungus and cough
> Daralenesure hope you thumbs stop hurting. I know how debilitating this can be.
> Finally have DH on books for the parathyroidectomy he was supposed to have a year ago but delayed by osteomyelitis and staph infection. Our schedule continues to be packed with sports events for three grandchildren and trips to doctors visits. My back is weathering it all with a little TLC. I am knitting on my strips for my afghan and have a pair of socks on my Hiya Hiya 9 circular needles. I would like to take the sock KAL, but I like the circular needle. I want to someday learn how to knit two socks at the same time . Here are contributions to recipes:
> 
> Sauce Picante
> 1 cup chopped onion
> 1 cup chopped bell pepper
> 1 cup celery
> 1 can Rotel tomatoes
> 1 can stewed tomatoes
> 1 can tomato paste
> 1 # round steak, cut into bite sized pieces
> 1 # boneless skinless chicken, cut into bite sized pieces
> 1 # smoked sausage, cut into bite sized pieces
> 1 Tbsp. garlic salt
> 1 cup water
> 2 bay leaves
> S & P
> Combine all ingredients in Dutch Oven. Bring to a boil, boiling for 10 min. Simmer on low-medium heat at least 2 hrs. If using crockpot, leave out water and cook 8-10 hours. Serve over Rice
> Best if prepared the day before.
> 
> Lazy Cobbler
> 1 ½ cups self rising flour
> 1 cup sugar
> 1 tsp. vanilla
> 1 cup milk
> 1 stick melted butter
> 1 large can of drained fruit (such as peaches)
> Mix all ingredients together and fold in fruit. Bake 350 degrees for 45 min or until browned
> 
> 
> 
> Can some one jog my memory how many oz in a stick of butter, we get 500g 0r 250g blocks with 25g divisions marked- we don't measure butter in cups normally either!
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

looks really great pammie - no wonder she bragged.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> This is the scarf, hat, and fingerless mittens I made for my friend that is moving to Colorado. She was very please and really bragged. She thought it was really hard to do, when in fact, it was very quick and easy! It is the Montgomery Scarf and Mittens. It was a free download, but I can't remember if it is on Ravelry or not. I used 100% wool and it is chunky. I did increase the needle size because it just seemed to tight and stiff on the scarf. I just did a basic hat with 1 of the pattern stitches. I was in a hurry so I didn't worry about the placement of objects. Maybe next time.


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> myfanwy - each stick of butter is a quarter of a pound - eight tablespoons worth - does that help?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello My Sweet Friends!
> Marianne, just had to take a moment to send you hugs and prayers if safety, comfort, and healing for Ben. You have faced so much in such a short time. You are such a vital part of the TPrespected by all as a loving daughter, mother, & friend. I believe in Angels and Angels Unawares. You certainly qualify in my book.
> Dreamweavercontinue to send healing prayers and hugs your way for this pulmonary fungus and cough
> Daralenesure hope you thumbs stop hurting. I know how debilitating this can be.
> Finally have DH on books for the parathyroidectomy he was supposed to have a year ago but delayed by osteomyelitis and staph infection. Our schedule continues to be packed with sports events for three grandchildren and trips to doctors visits. My back is weathering it all with a little TLC. I am knitting on my strips for my afghan and have a pair of socks on my Hiya Hiya 9 circular needles. I would like to take the sock KAL, but I like the circular needle. I want to someday learn how to knit two socks at the same time . Here are contributions to recipes:
> 
> Sauce Picante
> 1 cup chopped onion
> 1 cup chopped bell pepper
> 1 cup celery
> 1 can Rotel tomatoes
> 1 can stewed tomatoes
> 1 can tomato paste
> 1 # round steak, cut into bite sized pieces
> 1 # boneless skinless chicken, cut into bite sized pieces
> 1 # smoked sausage, cut into bite sized pieces
> 1 Tbsp. garlic salt
> 1 cup water
> 2 bay leaves
> S & P
> Combine all ingredients in Dutch Oven. Bring to a boil, boiling for 10 min. Simmer on low-medium heat at least 2 hrs. If using crockpot, leave out water and cook 8-10 hours. Serve over Rice
> Best if prepared the day before.
> 
> Lazy Cobbler
> 1 ½ cups self rising flour
> 1 cup sugar
> 1 tsp. vanilla
> 1 cup milk
> 1 stick melted butter
> 1 large can of drained fruit (such as peaches)
> Mix all ingredients together and fold in fruit. Bake 350 degrees for 45 min or until browned
> 
> 
> 
> Can some one jog my memory how many oz in a stick of butter, we get 500g 0r 250g blocks with 25g divisions marked- we don't measure butter in cups normally either!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks Sam, that does indeed help, also thanks to everyone else who responded- including 5 who pointed out I should have googled it, 5mm's, you are MUCH more computer savvy than I am!!!...


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> It's illegal over here, as well as stupid (especially texting). A fine and demerit points. And with those on Ps not having many demerit points to lose before lsoing their license the young ones have real incentive not to do it- surely not worth losing your license over.


There are many places where it is illegal here also, but not everywhere..... There has been talk about having kids ease into driving, even when licensed.... like only having one passenger for a given time period, but I don't know that these have been implemented into law yet...


----------



## Pup lover

Your work is beautiful! Is that the multidirectional scarf? I like short rows also.



gottastch said:


> Good early afternoon all! I finished the scarf last night and tried to arrange the hat, mittens and scarf nicely on my kitchen counter. I'm not so good at positioning things but you get the idea. As soon as I had the scarf off the needles, I had to grab my size 4 circulars and started in on the Wingspan shawl/scarf. I do love my short rows  I have one of those triangles done (7 to go).
> 
> Prayers for Marianne's Ben and to all in need, especially the little ones; so hard to see them ill!
> 
> Good job getting the shawl up on Ravelry and Craftsy, Sorlenna. I bet you are glad to get that typing done!
> 
> I have errands and cooking to do today but I will check in when I can. Everyone have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Pup lover

Here in Illinois texting is illegal. Kids get their permit at about 15 and have to have it for 6 months or a year. There are laws also about how many people they can have in a car at certain ages. Siblings are exempt I believe as are mom and dad. I believe that until they have had their license for a year they are limited to one passenger under the age of 18 (unless it is family). They have to drive for so many hours with parents and we have to fill out forms with time of day where they drove (country, highway etc) and what the weather conditions were. They have to turn that in to the dmv when they go to get their license. This was all from 4 years ago when my youngest got his license. They may have added some things since then.



Dreamweaver said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's illegal over here, as well as stupid (especially texting). A fine and demerit points. And with those on Ps not having many demerit points to lose before lsoing their license the young ones have real incentive not to do it- surely not worth losing your license over.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many places where it is illegal here also, but not everywhere..... There has been talk about having kids ease into driving, even when licensed.... like only having one passenger for a given time period, but I don't know that these have been implemented into law yet...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dreamweaver said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's illegal over here, as well as stupid (especially texting). A fine and demerit points. And with those on Ps not having many demerit points to lose before lsoing their license the young ones have real incentive not to do it- surely not worth losing your license over.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many places where it is illegal here also, but not everywhere..... There has been talk about having kids ease into driving, even when licensed.... like only having one passenger for a given time period, but I don't know that these have been implemented into law yet...
Click to expand...

They have done that for several years here in Ontario. My son is 29 now and when he was 16, this graduated licensing system was in place. You can write your beginner's license at 16. When you get your beginner's license, you have a minimum of 2 years before you can get the next level of license which will allow you to drive alone within certain time periods of the day and on specific roads/highways. If you are a teenager with this license, you can not have any other teens with you in the front seat. After a few years of this license you can go for your full license. From beginner license to full license I think you can do in a minimum time period of 5 years, you can take longer but not fewer years. (I think I am right on the amount of time that is needed to pass before going on to the next license phase).

The graduated driver's licensing system here in Ontario applies to everyone regardless of age.


----------



## preston

a little after five edt - join me for this weeks tea party.

sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111857-1.html#2127945


----------



## Joe P

Mcfanwy, when does the new tp start with you maybe Saturday evening? I was just wondering.

Mother did really well we dropped her off at the grocers and she shopped some for herself by herself and used her cash I get for her every week. She brought her book bought a cup of coffee and sat in the deli and waited for us as it took an hour of waiting at the food bank for Mother. I did get everything accomplished that I wanted to do. I came home and made a simple pasta salad for the fridge to cool down. We learned how to do that with the class at the other food bank that we take Mother to. It is very helpful to learn new things and I love the lazy cobbler and will try that.

Marlark Marge, Is the monkey on my back dealing with the parking thing or the cleanliness issue? He he. I suppose both are monkeys huh?? I plan on dumping right now!! since you told me to. love it. take care ya ll we are looking forward for the new tp soonnnnnnnnnnnn.... joe p.


----------



## Lurker 2

it is 9-20am here, Joe- rather early for visitors!!! which we have just had a few drop in unexpectedly!!!



Joe P said:


> Mcfanwy, when does the new tp start with you maybe Saturday evening? I was just wondering.
> 
> Mother did really well we dropped her off at the grocers and she shopped some for herself by herself and used her cash I get for her every week. She brought her book bought a cup of coffee and sat in the deli and waited for us as it took an hour of waiting at the food bank for Mother. I did get everything accomplished that I wanted to do. I came home and made a simple pasta salad for the fridge to cool down. We learned how to do that with the class at the other food bank that we take Mother to. It is very helpful to learn new things and I love the lazy cobbler and will try that.
> 
> Marlark Marge, Is the monkey on my back dealing with the parking thing or the cleanliness issue? He he. I suppose both are monkeys huh?? I plan on dumping right now!! since you told me to. love it. take care ya ll we are looking forward for the new tp soonnnnnnnnnnnn.... joe p.


----------



## oddball

Bulldog - wonderful recipes tonight. I will have to try these.Love new recipes for the slow cooker.
Myfanwy - so glah the help is working out. Music can be a wonderful thing.
Marianne - Sending prayers and blessings to you and your son,Ben.Hopefully you are almost there. ((((HUGS))))
Sam - thank you for this weeks TP. Very eventful for you! Now over to the new TP.
gottastch - Love the hat gloves and scarf. Think I will look that scarf up, looks interesting to knit.


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> Bulldog - wonderful recipes tonight. I will have to try these.Love new recipes for the slow cooker.
> Myfanwy - so glah the help is working out. Music can be a wonderful thing.
> Marianne - Sending prayers and blessings to you and your son,Ben.Hopefully you are almost there. ((((HUGS))))
> Sam - thank you for this weeks TP. Very eventful for you! Now over to the new TP.
> gottastch - Love the hat gloves and scarf. Think I will look that scarf up, looks interesting to knit.


it is a great thing when you both enjoy similar- can be terrible when it is not your style!!!!


----------



## oddball

myfanwy said:


> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bulldog - wonderful recipes tonight. I will have to try these.Love new recipes for the slow cooker.
> Myfanwy - so glah the help is working out. Music can be a wonderful thing.
> Marianne - Sending prayers and blessings to you and your son,Ben.Hopefully you are almost there. ((((HUGS))))
> Sam - thank you for this weeks TP. Very eventful for you! Now over to the new TP.
> gottastch - Love the hat gloves and scarf. Think I will look that scarf up, looks interesting to knit.
> 
> 
> 
> it is a great thing when you both enjoy similar- can be terrible when it is not your style!!!!
Click to expand...

I read you Myfanwy! x


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bulldog - wonderful recipes tonight. I will have to try these.Love new recipes for the slow cooker.
> Myfanwy - so glah the help is working out. Music can be a wonderful thing.
> Marianne - Sending prayers and blessings to you and your son,Ben.Hopefully you are almost there. ((((HUGS))))
> Sam - thank you for this weeks TP. Very eventful for you! Now over to the new TP.
> gottastch - Love the hat gloves and scarf. Think I will look that scarf up, looks interesting to knit.
> 
> 
> 
> it is a great thing when you both enjoy similar- can be terrible when it is not your style!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read you Myfanwy! x
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

gottastch said:


> Good early afternoon all! I finished the scarf last night and tried to arrange the hat, mittens and scarf nicely on my kitchen counter. I'm not so good at positioning things but you get the idea. As soon as I had the scarf off the needles, I had to grab my size 4 circulars and started in on the Wingspan shawl/scarf. I do love my short rows  I have one of those triangles done (7 to go).


They are great- lovely colours. Now all you need are matching socks!


----------



## darowil

Thanks for the recipes Bulldog. What is the difference between the two tins of tomatoes?


----------



## daralene

budasha said:


> Spoke with the dentist and she recommended checking with the doctor before I have any more dental work so that's off now. My radiation will be the steriotactic again - 3-4 treatments in eight days. I'll know Monday when they're going to start.


Thinking of you budasha and healing thoughts and prayers coming your way for a complete recovery!!!!!!
Know we are on the new TP so don't know if you will see this or not.
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## daralene

pammie1234 said:


> Getting ready to go for my stress test and first visit to a heart doctor. I had an errand I wanted to do first, but decided it could make me run late and that would be added stress!


Hope all went well Pammie.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise my aspect for sunset is blocked in this case by the houses nextdoor, and my hill would be several kilometres away- there is one of those glorious views ove the whole harbour- that do not photograph well without a really good lense!
> 
> It is now my wallpaper!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds beautiful!!! Is that one you posted here??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I have your sunset pic. up as my current wallpaper!
Click to expand...

That has to be the ultimate compliment from such a wonderful photographer as you. Wow...You really made me feel great!!! Thank you.
Hugs


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> I've just put my shawl up on Ravelry and Craftsy...I am glad to be done! Next, I'm working on converting it to crochet...yeah, I am just a glutton for punishment. lol I will have to dig through my stash for yarn after work.
> 
> Last night I could not sleep for anything! I did not allow myself to look at the clock because I didn't want to know, and maybe I wasn't actually awake as long as I thought, but it seemed like hours I lay there. I hate when that happens. Sometimes my brain just won't turn off. When I finally did fall asleep, I had some strange dreams...sheesh. Well, I have to get through work today--hope I'm not too wacky. :shock:


Hmmmm...Same here. Up till 4am last night and 3am the night before. Now if we were closer we could have a slumber party. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just put my shawl up on Ravelry and Craftsy...I am glad to be done! Next, I'm working on converting it to crochet...yeah, I am just a glutton for punishment. lol I will have to dig through my stash for yarn after work.
> 
> Last night I could not sleep for anything! I did not allow myself to look at the clock because I didn't want to know, and maybe I wasn't actually awake as long as I thought, but it seemed like hours I lay there. I hate when that happens. Sometimes my brain just won't turn off. When I finally did fall asleep, I had some strange dreams...sheesh. Well, I have to get through work today--hope I'm not too wacky. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> wishing you lots of 'unwackiness', I hope soon to re-start the Albuquerque[?sp.] vest- that will be in the blue, and variegated blue alpaca mix I found!
Click to expand...

I've never knit with alpaca but that is on my list to do and soon I hope.


----------



## daralene

gottastch said:


> Good early afternoon all! I finished the scarf last night and tried to arrange the hat, mittens and scarf nicely on my kitchen counter. I'm not so good at positioning things but you get the idea. As soon as I had the scarf off the needles, I had to grab my size 4 circulars and started in on the Wingspan shawl/scarf. I do love my short rows  I have one of those triangles done (7 to go).
> 
> Prayers for Marianne's Ben and to all in need, especially the little ones; so hard to see them ill!
> 
> Good job getting the shawl up on Ravelry and Craftsy, Sorlenna. I bet you are glad to get that typing done!
> 
> I have errands and cooking to do today but I will check in when I can. Everyone have a wonderful day!!!


So beautiful!!!! Love the yarn too. Great knitting :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Marge...Another case of incompetency. Hope you get the right one soon to make life easier for you.
Hugs


----------



## daralene

pammie1234 said:


> This is the scarf, hat, and fingerless mittens I made for my friend that is moving to Colorado. She was very please and really bragged. She thought it was really hard to do, when in fact, it was very quick and easy! It is the Montgomery Scarf and Mittens. It was a free download, but I can't remember if it is on Ravelry or not. I used 100% wool and it is chunky. I did increase the needle size because it just seemed to tight and stiff on the scarf. I just did a basic hat with 1 of the pattern stitches. I was in a hurry so I didn't worry about the placement of objects. Maybe next time.


Quite lovely. So nice that she really appreciated it!!!! And, I can see why. Gorgeous set.


----------



## daralene

Thanks MJS. Glad you like the photo.
Hugs


----------



## budasha

gottastch - like your matching set. Colours are really very pretty.


----------



## budasha

daralene said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoke with the dentist and she recommended checking with the doctor before I have any more dental work so that's off now. My radiation will be the steriotactic again - 3-4 treatments in eight days. I'll know Monday when they're going to start.
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of you budasha and healing thoughts and prayers coming your way for a complete recovery!!!!!!
> Know we are on the new TP so don't know if you will see this or not.
> Hugs,
> Daralene
Click to expand...

Went for my radiation planning yesterday and got my appointments set starting Oct. 9 - 4 treatments Tuesdays and Fridays. May have to change these though.

Daralene - thanks for thinking of me.

Myfanwy - Glad you're getting the help you need. I appreciate your kind thoughts of me.

AZ sticks - thanks to you too.

Dreamweaver - I checked with my radiation doctor yesterday and he said it was okay to have dental work done. I think I'll check with my family doctor as well before I start. Has that medication cleared up your lung fungus yet?

Bulldog - hope your back continues to improve. Sending healing thoughts. Your recipes sound delicious.

pammie1234- your scaft, hat and mittens set looks great. No wonder your friend was so pleased. Great job.


----------

